# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  DIY leds...

## António Vitor

Hum...
vou então construir um sistema de leds, já fiz inclusivé os reespectivos pagamentos das encomendas do material...

no entanto arrisquei e comprei leds sem o tal star pcb, para ficar a metade do preço...
só conseguia royal blue XR-E com o tal star pcb ao dobro do preço só porque estavam metidos em pcb, o pcb nem sequer serve para nada (mas facilita nas soldaduras), no meu caso irei meter metade dos leds sem PCB, com os XP-G que comprei para a cor branca, comprei com pcb, embora na forma rectangular...estes são mais pequenos, portanto mais dificeis de soldar...

no caso dos emissores XR-E, como existe ligação (corrente) para a parte de trás (para se soldar estes no pcb) irei colocar o dissipador de aluminio colado com cola silver artic que por acaso conduz bem a temperatura messmo no emissor led, deixando de ter o intermediário em pcb... terei de limar as arestas ou retirar a parte que conduz a corrente na parte de trás...limando essa zona...


o substrato disto é cerâmica como podem ver, mas nos cantos existe uns fios a transmitir corrente para a parte de trás que eu não quero no caso dos XR-e.
podem ver a lente toda suja do manuseamento, a lente é de vidro, por isso bastante resistente a riscos...por baixo é silicone, a parte mais fraca do led.
eles limaram as arestas, para poderem colar directamente ao dissipador, como o irei fazer, como colarei com material do mlelhor, ficará substancialmente melhor em termos de arrefecimento que com intermediários de má qualidade (alguns PCB que trazem os emissores agarrados)

vamos ver como me vou sair...se me sair mal irei relatar tudo em pormenor...
 :Big Grin: 

em termos de potência deverá rondar os 130W de leds, do mais eficiente que existe (no caso do branco), irei colocar estes a funcionar a 1000 mA mas isso é porque irei os arrefecer própriamente, também com arrefecimento activo (ventoinhas). vai ficar bastante bruto, vamos ver como fica estéticamente, se ficar bonito ainda tiro a parte superior do aquário

Em termos de lumens deverá mesmo assim ficar aquém de uma hqi de 150w das ditas de 5000k, ficará acima bem acima dee uma de 20 000k, agora a luz nas hqi é produzida a 360º, e temos de ter bons reflectores, com bastante desperdicio... os leds no caso do royal blue vem com lentes de 90º e os outros comprei lentes á parte para ficarem a 50º, já que os Xp-G tem lentes a 125º de fábrica, queria assim poder afastar mais os modulos dos focos (irão ser 2)

A aventura será soldar isto manualmente (o fabricante CREE diz para não ser feito manualmente)...
hehe

acho que tenho já grande experiência em soldaduras deste tipo, para não ser um grande risco, (já soldei pinos de P4...ao deixar cair um destes e são muitos pinos acreditem e pequenos...lol) comprei fluxo uma resina que evita a formação de óxidos (mais ainda a elevadas temperaturas) para a qual a solda de Sn/Pb tem dificuldade em agarrar (no material a soldar,aquilo é redutor a elevadas temperaturas, elevadas acima do ponto de fusão destes 2 materiais...
também evita a solda ficar tipo em bolinhas...
estes materiais são tóxicos, façam isto com as janelas abertas...

Meter fluxo nos fios, depois solda no fio, nos leds...solda nos leds...
deppois é que soldo o fio a ambos... 
 tenho de arranjar fio ligeiramente menor em diametro que a largura do sustracto onde o fio vai soldar, como ainda não recebi os leds, será a minha última compra....os fios...

comprei drivers 4 de 700 mA (para os royal blue) e 4 para os 1000 mA (para a cor branca)  onde no caso dos 1000 mA consigo controlar com o pwm input e portanto posso neste fazer o ocaso e o nascer do sol. se me apetecer...
 :Big Grin: 
2 fontes de 6 amperes 24V, deverá dar para alimentar isto.

cada driver vai alimentar em série 6 leds, depeois meto os esquemas e todo o processo de "fabrico" dos meus leds.

porque razão vou para leds agora, porque me apetece, e isto para mim sem estas tretas, não tinha piada....
 :Big Grin: 
sou mais agarrado (no bom seentido) nos DIY que sinceramente no reef propriammente dito.
também não gosto de arriscar, e faço tudo pelo seguro, e antes de ter cá o material já terei tudo bem estruturado, vou até comprar um micro torno para poder agarrar os leds sem os danificar, falta isso e pouco mais irei usar dissipadores deste tipo:

LedRise - Heatsink for Extreme Line Plus (Cree LEDs), 27 cm LR60011

não parecem ser grande coisa, mas têm grande massa, isto comparando com os leds, e com a produção de calor destes,  sinceramente chegam e sobra, para mais com arrefecimento activo...
irei ter um destes para cada grupo de 6 leds...isto tem quase 28 cms de comprimento e 5 de largo...
 :Big Grin: 

a amplitude entre leds será controlada através de parafusos dos grandes (entre os 4 dissipadores), isto será completamente controlado, ou seeja o tamanho das minhas calhas será dinâmico, e portanto melhor que qualquer calha no mercado...se fica bonito ou não... não sei...
lol

alguns tópicos ondee fui buscar inspiração...
DIY LEDs - The write-up - Reef Central Online Community
The LED results and reference thread - Reef Central Online Community

os leds XP-G tem 1 ano talvez no mercado...e atingem perto de 150 lumenns por watt. mais de 50% de eficiencia até para as melhores hqi, e estas têm lumens que ao fim de 1-2 dias de uso caem brutalmente em mais de 20%

podem ver aqui que mesmmo com 36 leds, todos XR-E (menos eficientes) bate em termos de luz hqi dee 250w...


de cada lado temos hqi 250w, no centro leds...

----------


## António Vitor

fiquei mesmo fascinado com os leds, ao verificar que o espectro de uma simples lanterna de 2 euros chinoca, era completamente uniforme...
(tenho um espectometro)
um espanto e que poortanto para a fotossintese, será considerávelmente superior mesmo com os mesmo lumens a bater nos corais...

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas,
Sera que poderia dizer por quanto fica uma brincadeira destas?
Se possivel mete o preco de cada componente em separado para ter uma ideia por quanto ficaria eu usar leds como complemento das minhas t5. Pois ja a algum tempo que ando com a ideia que fazer uma barra que no total tenha cerca de 30w em leds para poder imitar o nascer e o por do sol.
Fica bem

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas,
> Sera que poderia dizer por quanto fica uma brincadeira destas?
> Se possivel mete o preco de cada componente em separado para ter uma ideia por quanto ficaria eu usar leds como complemento das minhas t5. Pois ja a algum tempo que ando com a ideia que fazer uma barra que no total tenha cerca de 30w em leds para poder imitar o nascer e o por do sol.
> Fica bem


com tudo o que precisas deve ficar em redor dos 100-150 euros...
10 leds cree xp-g fontes, drivers e etc... talvez equivalente a 120 watts t5
2x a eficiencia  nos lumens na boa, como tem melhorees reflectores, talvez 4x a eficiencia das t5
não sei se posso colocar aqui o fornecedor que usei...

eu depois coloco aqui o preço dos componentes...

----------


## Ivo Faria

> com tudo o que precisas deve ficar em redor dos 100-150 euros...
> 10 leds cree xp-g fontes, drivers e etc... talvez equivalente a 120 watts t5
> 2x a eficiencia  nos lumens na boa, como tem melhorees reflectores, talvez 4x a eficiencia das t5
> não sei se posso colocar aqui o fornecedor que usei...
> 
> eu depois coloco aqui o preço dos componentes...


Boas,
Se puder mande o link por mp.

----------


## António Vitor

o pior que pode acontecer é ter de comprar mais leds para obter a messma luz que eu tenho com 2x150w e 4xt5 54 w...
é muita fruta...
 :Big Grin: 

pelo menos substituir 2 hqi de 150w deverá servir, depois faço um upgrade se a luz for insuficiente mantendo as t5 mais uns tempos...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Só uma dica, leds sem PCB (STAR) vais ter muitos problemas para conseguir dissipar o calor libertado por eles e podes vir a queimar-los rapidamente devido a temperaturas excessivas que atingem, não falando que mesmo que durem uns tempos o tempo de vida útil deles será encurtado a vontade para menos de 50% a não ser que os coles todos num dissipador comum ou qualquer outra forma que sirva de dissipador, mas sempre muito mais difícil quando não vem em formato STAR de fábrica.

----------


## António Vitor

> Só uma dica, leds sem PCB (STAR) vais ter muitos problemas para conseguir dissipar o calor libertado por eles e podes vir a queimar-los rapidamente devido a temperaturas excessivas que atingem, não falando que mesmo que durem uns tempos o tempo de vida útil deles será encurtado a vontade para menos de 50% a não ser que os coles todos num dissipador comum ou qualquer outra forma que sirva de dissipador, mas sempre muito mais difícil quando não vem em formato STAR de fábrica.


Obrigado Baltazar, concordo com o que dizes, e já o tinha dito atrás:




> eles limaram as arestas (cantos), para poderem colar directamente ao dissipador, como o irei fazer, como colarei com material do melhor, ficará substancialmente melhor em termos de arrefecimento que com intermediários de má qualidade (alguns PCB que trazem os emissores agarrados)


era o que eu tinha dito, colar os leds no dissipador (de aluminio que falo) evitando um intermediário...o pcb.

o pcb não funciona como dissipador, só como transmissor do calor para o dissipador, se retirar este da equação melhorava o arrefecimento.
existem pcb's muito maus, sem a devida canalização da temperatura para a parte de trás e para um dissipador.
Existem muitos pcb's por aí e a CREE praticamente acho que não fabrica nenhum, são terceiros que os soldam aos pcb's...e portanto com grandes disparidadees em relação á qualidade.

E acredito que seja mais dificil a soldadura sem os star, ficava mais fácil a solda e também porque os XR-E que comprei transmitem corrente na parte de trás...e teria de retirar a ligação para a parte de trás do emissor...
senão junto ao aluminio fazia curto circuito....

como já comprei os leds metade destes sem pcb, tenho de me desenrascar, no entanto comprei star pcb á parte, se o quiser usar...

Existe outra hipotese porque evitava ter de raspar a ligação atrás dos contactos dos leds:
colar o led com pasta termica da artic silver, mas daquela que cola ao star pcb... e só depois soldar o led para as ligação do star, tipo entre o star e o led alguma solda... isto iria funcionar das duas maneiras...
deppois do led estar no star, então ligaria o star ao dissipador de aluminio.
Esta hipotese é a menos eficiente na tal condução do calor, porque obriga a usar o tar intermediário, no star pcb não existe praticamente nenhuma dissipação de calor.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Boa sorte com o projecto  :SbOk3:  Provavelmente também me irei aventurar em algo semelhante em breve. Com o novo sistema de uns 320 litros úteis, não queria nada ter 320W em iluminação T5... hehe... então estou inclinado a instalar iluminação híbrida T5 + LED. T5 porque espalha bastante melhor a luz. E LED porque acho que vai permitir reduzir praí uns 30% ou mais no consumo para a mesma potência.

Possivelmente irei colocar uns 100W T5 + 100 a 150W LED. E com sorte, ter o equivalente aos 320W mas com consumo de uns 250W máximo (idealmente 200W máx).  :yb665: 

Além da vantagem na poupança de energia, tem a vantagem de nos tempos de mais calor não ter de me preocupar muito com sobreaquecimento...  :SbOk: 

PS: em relação à utilização de ventoínhas para arrefecimento dos leds.. eu aqui há tempos arranjei uma nova calha T5 de 4x24W e se ligar apenas 2 lâmpadas tudo bem. Se ligasse 4 lâmpadas aquilo ligava uma ventoinha. Na altura pensei: "será que a ventoinha dará para desligar tirando alguma ficha ou irei ter de usar um alicate para cortar os fios?"  :SbSourire2:  A sério, aquilo à noite, tipo após jantar, com o som ambiente sem o ruído do dia, fazia uma barulheira que pensei, nem pensar...

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Artur, acho que isto não é tão dificil como muita gente pensa...
também sesi que os leds ainda não arrancaram por causa de n patentes que impedem os preços baixos dos mesmos...
A tmc poderia colocar calhas mais baratas, mas deve pagar muitissimo pelas tais patentes, que atrasam o desenvolvimento da coisa.

A solaris, acho que era o nome da empresa que começou a fabricar boas calhas com leds, faliu, acho que por n processos judiciais nos estados unidos...

há sempre o diy, para contornar os preços.

Isto fica ao mesmo preço uma boa calha de 100 watt t5.
ao menos ainda.

gastei cerca de 600 euros, com leds dissipadores drivers e fontes de alimentação. (como prometido irei colocar aqui preços não seei se devo meter os links dos fornecedores, alguém que diga se não o devo fazer), até que só gostaria de os colocar see tudo corre-se bem....
mas só coloco com autorização...

comprei 30 leds de cada,2 fontes de 24 volts 6 amperes, para alimentar pelo menos 24 leds a 1000 mA, drivers cada um consegue alimentar 8 leds, mas porque estou a usaar 24 volts, só vou conseguir alimentar 6 em série.
irei colocar 6 leds em série em cada driver.
4 drivers para cada conjunto de 6 leds.
4 de 1000 mA e 4 de 700 mA .
não vou forçar as royal blue como as Xp-g brancas...
pcb star para as XR-E royal blue
lentes de 50º para os Xp-g
pasta termica da que cola, e da outra tudo da artic silver (o melhor que existe)
dissipadores
tudo com 600 euros...

os drivers alimentam constantemente os leds a uma corrente estática, variando a tensão de acordo com o numero de leds.

os gastos devem rondar os 150 watts, por causa da aparelhagem toda, depois faço medições...

messmo que não poupassemos em electricidade, temos 50 000 horas em cada led, se existir bom arrefecimento dos mesmos...

atenção há humidade nos leds, antes de soldar, até há quem coloque estes em estufas para os secar, as altas temperaturas quando se solda, podem os danificar se tiverem algum tipo dee humidade nas lentes...
irei ver como estarão os meus...

em relação a veentoinhas vou comprar boas veentoinhas de preferencia do maior tamanho possivel e brushless. mais tamanho menos ruido e menos rotações...

----------


## António Vitor

Os custos eléctricos é o que demove muita gente a continuar neste hobby, e com estes custos a aumentar e o custo de nivel a subir, a luz aumentou beem mais de 10% este ano...

Isto é mau para as lojas, pode ser que com leds, as coisa melhorem para bem do hobby, e para aumentar o numero de malta que vai comprar coisas nas tais lojas...

daí acho que é merecido um aumento para o admnistrador da EDP, está mesmo a fazeer um execelente trabalho, este ano se tudo correr bem, e se não parar a economia portuguesa por causa do custo da energia, vai aumentar em 10% os lucros da mesma...
 :Big Grin: 
acho que deve ser dado uma valente recompensa do bom trabalho que te feito em prol...das falências de muitas empresas em portugal, acho que o preço da energia em portugal está mesmo acima de muitos países onde o salário é 4x superior em média...
mas prontos...

Isto e da autoridade que regula os preços, não sei como foi possivel, mas conseguiram subir os preços em 12% sem a media fazer grande tumulto, os preços aumentaram 2-3% em média....diziam...

quando estes estavam a fazeer os calculos do pessoal que consome tão pouco que o não pagar o contador, faz baixar os preços da luz em média, e essa média deturpa, a realidade do aumento real de 12%...
mas isso são outras histórias, se a imprensa calou, acho que houve alguma mão nisto, temos um país corrupto, acho que temos e em todos os segmentos mesmo na imprensa.

Faz parte da cultura do chico esperto, que eu abomino, basta ir navegando nas estradas portuguesas, isto assola todos os segmentos da sociedade portuguesa. mas isto são outras histórias...

os nossos empresários são como o resto, se um empresário é capitalista, e oferece jeeps aos empregados, chamam-lhe de maluco, quando este está a seer bem inteligente, um empregado que recebesse um jeep iria vestir a camisola da empresa...
 :Big Grin: 
quer dizer se não fosse chico esperto....

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas

Estive a pesquisar e tenho aqui um link onde se pode comprar Leds em Pack:

Aqui esta ele: Rapid LED Home Page

----------


## António Vitor

O problema é ser dos eua, isso barra quase sempre na alfandega, comprei as minhas na europa, mas esses preços são até mais baixos do que comprei.

O problema da alfandega, é que se barrar nesta, vais ter de pagar bem mais, mas os preços são tentadores.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

E as lentes/ópticas do Rapid LED parecem demasiado compridas e portanto pouco estéticas... não haverá mais achatadas?

----------


## António Vitor

Já recebi parte das encomendas, relativamente da empresa le-tech.de, já chegou tudo...

agora falta os leds da outra empresa, bem como material diverso para soldar, andei a investigar e aprendi umas coisas no youtube...

A cree costuma aconselhar este tipo de processo para soldar os seus leds:

embora nunca refira este processo meio artesanal.

Vou no entanto usar o processo tradicional de soldar (com pasta térmica no centro) para ligar o emissor led aos pcb star, assim irei usar menos temperatura, coloco solda nas zonas do pcb a soldar e nas zonas de contacto do led, pasta termica no centro do led, depois empurro com uma pinça o led ao messmo tempo que soldo o led, assim crio uma menor camada de pasta termica entre led e pcb melhorando o arrefecimento.
não vou usar solda na parte do arrefecimento do led, é a principal razão porque a Cree aconselha este tipo de soldadura (vide em cima), no entanto consigo melhorees resultados com pasta térmica, e vou aquecer muitissimo menos o led, evitando problemas...

no entanto para se soldar é preciso técnica, uma ponta de solda sempre bem "estanhada", e uns truques podem ver aqui uns filmes muito bons...


até aranjei bancada com lupa e tudo...
lol
aqui está parte da encomenda o resto é esperar...

atenção que embora fique mais barato, não é a razão de eu ter ido para o diy, é mesmo pelo prazer da coisa...
já estou arrependido de não ter encomendado tudo da empresa alemã que referi anteriormente, chegou tudo em 4 dias...
excelente...embora ligeiramente mais cara.

Com o diy, posso adaptar isto ao meu aquário, tipo de angulo de luz (lentes), distancia entre leds, tudo...posso experimentar e configurar, algo que um sistema montado não me permite.

----------


## António Vitor

Tenho de esperar mais umas semanas pela segunda encomenda, não tem todo o material em stock...e claro eu não gosto de esperar...mas vai ter de ser, pode demorar 1 mês a chegar aqui o material, porque possivelmente vão demorar 1 mês a ter o material, assim é fácil ter stock....não têm básicamente...
Sei que ainda não enviaram e sei também que quando o fizerem terá rastreio, e portanto saberemos o que vai acontecendo...

Se tudo correr bem faço mais um bloco de 24 leds, para colocar no centro, e possivelmente colocarei lentes nos royal blue... depois de montado verifico se vale realmente a pena...ainda não tenho o projecto na minha mente, mas ocorre ideias tipo carris para deslocar, os leds de um lado pró outro...
A minha calha t5 (DIY), está também assim concebida, mas só mexe na vertical.
 :Big Grin: 
Uma coisa de cada vez, ainda falta o restso do material.

falando de coisas mais interessantes, vejam os valores do PAR bate as t5, com ....numeros bem redondos...e fazendo as contas muito menos electricidade.

450W a ter o mesmo rendimento que praticamente 100w...(pelo menos em 2/3 do aquário)
LED build and PAR readings (pic intensive) - Page 14 - Reef Central Online Community

Gostava de arranjar um medidor PAR emprestado para este projecto, quando o acabasse, e mesmo com o actual sistema hqi mais t5 que tenho agora...seria só para documentar isto...
ninguém tem?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

eu tenho é k ir ver ixo ai montado......

----------


## António Vitor

vou mesmo meter 72 leds...
 :Big Grin: 

como vou colocar estabilizadorees dee amperagens que suportam pwm, estou safo, e possivelmente tenho de reduzir depois a luz dos mesmos...

já comprei uma fonte de alimentação 24 V 10 amperes, portuguesa da mesma marca do meu ups que nunca falhou, sem electrónicas manhosas dos chineses...material dee guerra...
 :Big Grin: 

fazendo as contas terei 1 ampere por cada bloco de 6 segmentos em metade dos leds, e 0,7 amperes na outra metade ...tudo no máximo

faz para metade dos leds 4.2 amperes, e o resto com 6 amperes (será menos porque é menos tensão de saida), calculo que esteja abaixo dos 10 amperes, no entanto está relativamente próximo do limite da fonte de alimentação, como estava a pensar conceber um amanhacer do sol, ireei usar uma outra fonte (tenho aqui algumas)apenas em 12 leds para poder ser ligadas a alturas diferentes...
baixando também o limite da fonte de alimentação de 10 amperes (não a esforçando)
isto seria só com temporizadores, sem electronica, gosto das coisas simples, o "volume" dos dois blocos, será só regulado por sistemas tipo volume e bem analógicos, daí a necessidade disto para conceber um amanhecer da treta ou anoitecer só para não assustar os peixes, nem servirá para mais nada...

agora os dissipadores é complicado, mesmo a nivel europeu comprar um desses grandes dissipadorees de aluminio, de fábrica (da alemanhã) um de 100 cms com 30 cms de largo vai pros 200 euros, mesmo directo de fábrica...
até me assustei...

agora se eu colar aluminio para as janelas, com artic silver alumina, acho que consigo criar um dissipador com 30 euros, do mesmo tamanho e com boa superficie para arrefecer a coisa, unindo segmentos com parafusos, e usando a tal artic silver alumina...para unir os "modulos"

Não gosto dos dissipadorees que se vendem para aos leds, porque estes não conseguem formar uma boa estrutura para os mesmos leds, tendo eu inclusivé desistido de comprar esses tais dissipadores...

alguém que conheça um fornecedor barato para dissipadores de aluminio barato que me avise...

enquanto isso já estão a caminho os leds...
 :Wink: 
terá ventoinhas pelo menos umas 3 de 12cms , ou mais até...

----------


## António Vitor

> eu tenho é k ir ver ixo ai montado......


já sabes és bem vindo...

----------


## António Vitor

fazendo as contas isto dá 240w de leds...pelo menos porque as fontes desperdiçam corrente, etc....etc....

acho que tenho mesmo de pensar muito bem no sistema de arrefecimento do mesmo, muito bem mesmo...
 :Big Grin: 

claro que eu acho que nunca irá estar no máximo, mas de certeza e com muitas garantias, que isto bate o meu sistema de 550 watts, mas há vontadé....meso a meio gás..

----------


## António Vitor

já cá tenho todos os leds,... :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

isto é material de combate e aguenta boas temperaturas nas soldaduras, não vou usar pasta termica entre o star pcb e o led (nos XR-e que não vieram nas estrelas...)

Isto aguenta algum stress, tinha dee ser para aguentar com o flow soldering...
fiz exactamente o mesmo que o flow soldering nos leds, mas manualmente num led, e fui bem sucedido, leds avariados 0, nos XR-E é possivel nos XP-G mais pequenos deve ser mais complicado.

meti solda na estrela na zona de propagação do calor e nos contactos, e obviamente tambem no led, (estanhei completamente os contactos)depois coloquei na posição e por baixo da estrela, aqueci esta com o meu ferro de 30w, em poucos segundos verifiquei algum fumo do antioxidante que coloquei sempre entre soldaduras, e mais 5 segundos ficou como os outros posicionou-se perfeitamente...(mexeu-se)
 :Big Grin: 

duvido que tenha feito mais stress que nas fábricas, isto porque usei solda com baixo ponto de fusão com prata...e chumbo...
hehe...

Este led foi o meu primeiro e um que levou tremendo stress, (estava destinado para testes) isto porque tentei usar pasta termica, fiz mal...
depois para a remover foi um cargo dos trabalhos e sem melhor alcool usei vodka...
 :Big Grin: 
para terem uma ideia do sofrimento deste led...e aguentou tudo...
é messmo material de primeira.

portanto vou-me desenrascar...tinha comprado uns leds a mais porque pensava que seriam mais frágeis do que realmente são...
portanto a ligação ao star pcb dos royal blue será só com solda...

o dissipador já mudei de ideias (de novo para a ideia inicial) já que quem me forneceu a fonte dee alimentação hoje (afinal não é made in portugal, com pena minha...), tem dissipadores ao metro...
hehe...
 :Wink: 
têm o núcleo com 3 mm apenas, mas vou adicionar uma barra de aluminio para o tornar mais espesso, os dissipadorees tem zona lisa para colocar parafusos ou rebites, e afinal vou ter pasta termica dee sobra...dá para dar um bom aperto e ficar como se fosse uma peça única...

para os circuitos vou comprar um fio mais grosso para aguentar com a carga nos fios, já que os testes foram feitos com fio de rede, que acho que não aguentarão com a amperagem...

depois posto fotos...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

soldar o xr-e no star pcb é possivel, e viável, já soldei 6...
podem ver são as estrelas destacadas 6...

aqueci a parte de trás tendo previamente estanhado ambas superficies a soldar (led e pcb), solda perfeitamente e a menos graus que o tipico flow soldering sem chumbo...

depois testei com o multimetro...e no test do led, acenderam todos!
pelo menos estes 6

podem ver as fotos em baixo...



este é o material que já tenho...

os leds pequeninos são os xp-g, os tais mais eficientes, num star quadrado com 1 cm...

claro que seerá bem mais fácil soldar a qualquer um destes, a fios....do que soldar o pcb aos leds...
demorei 90 minutos para soldar 6
lol

só me falta o dissipador de 1 metro (2 que vou unir para ficar mais largo) soldar os estabilizadores de corrente e colar as star pcb ao dissipador...

o dissipador deve chegar na terça...até lá devo ter 23 leds royal blue soldados (para adicionar aos star xr-e que comprei já montados...).

Nessa altura já terei a cola da artic, para colar os pcb ao dissipador.

como vai ser grande e vai ter 3 ventoinhas, vai ser uma coisa....interessante, o dissipador tem 4.5 mm no nucleo, afinal não é assim tão mau...

----------


## António Vitor

hum....já soldei todos os leds no pcb, um ficou sem lente, isto vem com lente de fábrica no caso dos royal blue dee 90º julgo...

por alguma razão a lente não aguentou a soldadura, não sei se foi o caso se só apenas uma avaria no mesmo, não reparei mas no processo de estanhagem, que fiz previamente em todos, apareceu tipo cristalização dento do led...não sei realmente qual foi a razão... por ditos na net, li que pode ser a tal condensação.

menos mal perdi apenas um led, deu trabalho mas sinceramente consegui fazer um melhor trabalho que mesmo o realizado pelas tais máquinas...(nos star que commprei já com o led)
a distância entre pcb e led, é menor em todas as minhas soldaduras.
o que espero dará meelhores resultados a longo prazo...
mas lá está vamos ver.
 :Big Grin: 

o led ainda funciona...o tal da lente, curiosamente, mais uma vez isto é material de combate...
 :Wink: 
tenho 81 leds, só vou meter 72 muitos sobressalentes ...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Continua...
Estou a gostar de ver!

Tu és daquelas pessoas que não importa o destino final, o que gostas mesmo é da viagem e isso é bom porque muitas vezes quebras alguns mitos!

Parabéns!
...estou interessado e a acompanhar... :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Hugo...

Estou super impaciente, queria já ter o dissipador, teenho de esperar...enfim...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Obrigado Hugo...
> 
> Estou super impaciente, queria já ter o dissipador, teenho de esperar...enfim...


Sem stress... Assim vais recolhendo mais informação, enquanto não chega! :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

Primeiro vou colocar o arrefecimento a funcionar, e só depois de estar a estrutura de fixação irei colar os leds...
irei colar com artic silver adesivo...fica bem colado.

uma foto para verem o progresso...
as ventoinhas do centro foi mais fetiche....manias...
isto tem quase 20 cms de largo e 1 metro de comprimento...

----------


## António Vitor

E fez-se luz....
já meti isto a funcnionar...
demorei horas para soldar tudo, sendo o mais dificil com os novos xp-g com a star apenas de 1 cms....

usei artic silver adhesive, para colar os pxb's ao dissipador, porque primeiro usei fio mais grosso, dei cabo de alguns leds dos tais xp-g, mas tinha a mais...
depeois posto fotos...
ainda falta meter isto no "habitaculo" das luzes do meu aquário, mas  fora do aquário já funciona.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António, óptimas notícias, coloca aí mais umas fotos  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

não consegui encaixar nos leds que comprei as opticas, que também comprei para os xp-g, por causa da solda...
enfim...
depois faço um tweak às ópticas...
 :Big Grin: 

parece que  desperdiço alguma luz prós lados, não muito...nada comparado com o que eu tinha.

A luz é até difusa, mas a cintilação está lá tipo efeito HQI... nem mais nem menos...

a potência á primeira vista é tipo o que eu tinha com 700 watts...
 :Big Grin: 
sim estou a gastar tipo 180 watts afinal isto gasta até pouco...menos do que pensava... os buckets que limitam a corrente devem estar a limitar abaixo do especificado...
melhor ainda...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

pena não existir muito interesse neste tópico, digo eu pelo pouco input que tenho recebido dos outros membros...

testei uma das ópticas que aqui tenho para os xp-g...e realmente é outra fruta...

tive dee a cortar para conseguir enfiar o led no seu interior...deve aumentar para o dobro o PAR...tenho mesmo de as usar e adquirir mais.

ou seja efectivaamente 180w pode seer mais que 600 watts de iluminação conveencional....

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Pontos a salientar:
1. Rendeste-te aos leds...  :Palmas: 
2. Tens uma poupança energética abismal  :Palmas: 
3. De certeza que já sentes diferença na temperatura da sala  :Palmas: 

Agora... fizeste uma pesquisa de mercado, enfiaste-te de cabeça no assunto e concretizaste aquilo que muitos de nós somos ou fomos incapazes.  :Palmas: 

Mas a questão é sempre a mesma... o tópico acaba por ser um pouco confuso e ficamos todos sem perceber muito bem como funciona a coisa... não quer dizer que o tópico não tenha seguimento, mas que por vezes se torna difícil de seguir.

Não é mais nem menos, um reparo já relatado noutras circunstâncias.

Umas fotos de passo-a-passo ajuda-nos a perceber o desenvolvimento do projecto

Exemplo



> testei uma das ópticas que aqui tenho para os xp-g


Que ópticas são essas?
XP-G? Que características têm?
etc... etc...

Mas acho que está muito bom! E não te vais arrepender de te mudares para os leds! 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Eduardo Morais Henriques

> pena não existir muito interesse neste tópico, digo eu pelo pouco input que tenho recebido dos outros membros...


Acho que pelo contrário, o seu topico tem muito interesse.

Deve haver muitos como eu que acompanham este topico todos os dias, só que a nossa/minha "ignorância" é que não nos permite fazer qualquer comentário de apresente uma mais valia para o seu projecto.

Cumprimentos

Eduardo

----------


## António Vitor

Pedro Isto é mais ou menos como o resto dos meus projectos, não sou meticuloso como tu.... e básicamente vou fazendo este tópico quando tenho ideias, que muitas vezes não concretizo...

ou seja vou fazendo o projecto e vou apresentado as dificuldades...
Vou tentar fazeer umas recapitulação mais pormenorizada aqui...

também não gosto de fazer publicidade a coisas e marcas, e ao estar a apontar para uma determinada empresa de comércio de leds, estou a fazer isso...

foi mesmo à lá regarder...
algumas pesquisas e arrisquei...agora imaginem que compravam no tal sitio e depois não tiinham sorte...seria eu o culpado são dessas coisas que me fazem pensar duas vezes ao referir marcas...ou modelos de ópticas...

sei que os leds são bons, agora quanto ao resto não sei...
 :Big Grin: 
As ópticas já tinha referido que eram para os xp-g por terem uma lente interna mais ampla...
só irei colocar ópticas nos extremos...e parece que só consigo enfiar a óptica retirando a capsula preta, ou seja dessmontando a óptica...

quando tiver tempo faço uma recapitulação das marcas e onde comprei...menos caótica...
prometo...

Henriques, eu sinceramente também não percebo nada disto...prova que isto não é dificil de fazer...
 :Big Grin: 

básicamente isto é extremamente simples...

dissipador do tamanho que see quer, mais melhor...mais superficie de arrefecimento melhor (laminas)mais massa também melhor (peso)
ventoinhas...mais melhor...
 :Big Grin: 
digo eu...

cola artic silver adhesiv para colar os pcb's dos leds ao dissipador (os pcb's são a parte fisica onde vem os leds...o meu primeiro problema inicial é que em alguns leds nem sequer tinha pcb, e tive de comprar os pcb's á parte....para me baixar o preço da coisa, como tinha referido)

umas peças para dar corrente aos leds, depois digo o modelo disto, os leds são colocados em série...
ou seja mais com menos com mais etc...
fazendo um circuito...

depois roubo diagramas na tal recapitualação que vou fazer aaos americanos há carradas disto nos diy....
 :Wink: 
fonte de alimentação q.b., acho que exagerei...mas mais é seempre melhor...
etc...

prometo que faço a recapitulação pormenorizada, tenho este defeito sou bastante caótico nos meus raciocinios, mas não tenho medo de arriscar...e sou organizado o suficiente para levar um projecto deste tipo avante...
 :Big Grin: 

atenção que eu cheguei a me arrepender, 72 leds, são muitos leds e muita solda...dá muito trabalho...
 :Big Grin: 
outra coisa é que afinal o pior do projecto nem sequer foi soldar os leds XR-E ao pcb, mas sim os xp-g...são um pain in the ass...

o pcb que comprei (por motivos de custos) é básicamente anti manual soldering... o ferro fica muito próximo do led...
de evitar...

se eu soubesse o que sei hoje tinha ido só para xr-e brancos e azuis, embora fose menos eficientes, ou arranjava xp-g em pcb's de jeito...

P.S.
ainda estou á espera do ferro de soldar que comprei por 60 euros no ebay, um todo xpto...
como nunca amais chegava...soldei tudo com um ferro de 30W do aki....de 2.5 euros...
lol....

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,

Acho que pelo contrário, o seu topico tem muito interesse.

Deve haver muitos como eu que acompanham este topico todos os dias, só que a nossa/minha "ignorância" é que não nos permite fazer qualquer comentário de apresente uma mais valia para o seu projecto.

faço das palavras do Eduardo as minhas .
Queria pedir-te se não te importares, de fazeres uma lista do material usado ,dos custos e as lojas onde compras-te bem como as fotos das varias fases de construção . Referiste que não gostas muito de mencionar as marcas e \ou lojas que usas-te ,mas se ficas-te bem servido era sempre uma mais valia para os outros membros.
Mais uma vez parabens pelo projecto :SbOk2:

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado a todos, ás vezes basta palavras amáveis para dar fuel para eu continuar...assim para mim não custa nada....

não fui tirando fotos, mas sinceramente copiei  algum diy que da outra parte do oceano fui lendo... e onde fui buscar a fonte da minha inspiração...

ou seja consigo fazer uma boa recapitulação com páginas de outros artistas...
faço mesmo um novo tópico, que este foi só para a navegação...e construção
 :Big Grin: 
faço a lista e dos preços...tudo detalhado como o Pedro Ferrer já nos habituou, ou pelo menos vou tentar...
lol

mas isto dos preços tem destas coisas, já vi XR-e azuis a muitissimo menor preço...é procurar, isto é muito volátil o preço dos leds, como dee outros semi-condutores...

já coloquei as ópticas, afinal consigo encaixar deemontando as mesmos dos habitáculos pretos com que vieram...
foi colocar em cima do led e colar com cola silicone a quente...
o silicone não agarra ao aluminio mas agarrou ao pcb.

Atenção que tive uma baixa num led, acho que coloquei artic silver num ponto com sujidade e aquecendo descolou...(ou isso ou pus pouca pasta/cola térmica)
foi só um e sei que o artic silver atinge a máxima aderência ao fim de alguns dias....

ou seja bastou umas horas seem estar ligado fisicamente ao dissipador para este rebentar, quer dizer ainda funciona...mas a lente tá queimada...

----------


## José António Lima

muito, muito, bem.  :tutasla:  
Agora só me falta ver isso ao vivo.

----------


## António Vitor

com as ópticas tenho mais luz..portanto no caso dos xp-g é messmo necessário para aumentar a eficiência.

depois tiro fotos, no centro não coloquei ópticas, acho que no centro não vou utilizar...por agora fica assim...
fica prometido um novo tópico bem mais organizado e detalhado com os passos todos, mas só quado tiver mais teempo.

JASantosLima, obrigado, mandeei mensagem!

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

agora é ver se os corais tb os aprovam.
porque ixo é o mais fundamental.
mas tá mesmo um espetaculo
tenho k combinar ir ver ixo ao vivo, porque o bixinho tb me fikou

----------


## António Vitor

tenho mais luz, o settings da aminha webcam tive de reduzir a exposure..
lol...

180 watts (com veentoinhas e tudo) contra 150x2 hqi + 54x4 t5...
com o medidor de corrente isto mandava perto de 700
 :yb624: 

Eu admira-me é a resistência do pessoal a adoptar isto, os corais claro que vão crescer bem...
aliás o meu medo é overdoing it e ter efectivamente luz a mais e os queimar...
 :Big Grin: 

tentar tirar fotos no tal topico que irei criar, fotos do espectometro...
leds são bem mais parecido com o sol.

ainda bem que comprei aquela lanterna dos chinocas a led...
 :Wink: 
que básciamente iniciou esta minha ideia...
Agora venham novas tecnologias, plasma leds, whatever...

também me cheira que oplasma vai dar cartas...
era pelo menos mais simples o diy.
era menos lampadas/leds...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Em relação a fotos da calha, acho que só postaste de topo (dissipador e ventoínhas). Poderias colocar umas de lado, de perfil, de baixo (para ver a malha de leds), etc.  :SbOk3: 

Quanto a dúvidas, se puderes dar alguma info...
as ventoínhas não fazem um barulho um pouco chato (à noite, com som ambiente praticamente nulo), não se ouvem?se aplicar os leds a 700 mA, em vez dos 1000mA, não seria possível usar apenas o dissipador alumínio, dispensar ventoinhas, e além disso, aumentar a longevidade dos leds?em termos de custos, qual será mais ou menos a diferença entre esses leds sem pcb e as versões com pcb (mais fáceis de ligar aos drivers)?e por fim, comparando a iluminação desses leds, com as iluminações anteriores T5, com luz ambiente na divisão em que o aquário está localizado, notas alguma diferença subjectiva da iluminação geral do aquário, tipo parecer menos iluminado, ou é tão bom ou melhor que T5? e já agora, se tencionas adicionar uma ou duas T5 à calha, para criar uma luz mais homogénea, para evitar de certa forma um excessivo cintilar tipo as HQI?

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Em relação a fotos da calha, acho que só postaste de topo (dissipador e ventoínhas). Poderias colocar umas de lado, de perfil, de baixo (para ver a malha de leds), etc. 
> 
> Quanto a dúvidas, se puderes dar alguma info...
> as ventoínhas não fazem um barulho um pouco chato (à noite, com som ambiente praticamente nulo), não se ouvem?se aplicar os leds a 700 mA, em vez dos 1000mA, não seria possível usar apenas o dissipador alumínio, dispensar ventoinhas, e além disso, aumentar a longevidade dos leds?em termos de custos, qual será mais ou menos a diferença entre esses leds sem pcb e as versões com pcb (mais fáceis de ligar aos drivers)?e por fim, comparando a iluminação desses leds, com as iluminações anteriores T5, com luz ambiente na divisão em que o aquário está localizado, notas alguma diferença subjectiva da iluminação geral do aquário, tipo parecer menos iluminado, ou é tão bom ou melhor que T5? e já agora, se tencionas adicionar uma ou duas T5 à calha, para criar uma luz mais homogénea, para evitar de certa forma um excessivo cintilar tipo as HQI?


As ventoinhas fazem ruido abaixo dos 20 décibeis, não consegues ouvir, tenho 4 de 12 cms...

geralmente as maiores fazem menos barulho curiosamente...

Se seerá possivel usar apenas o dissipador sem ventoinhas ?....acredito, agora no meu caso, talvez não fosse necessário, mas como o consumo é desprezivel optei por as meter...

o problema do custo dos leds sem pcb, foi a altura que andei à procura, existir pouca oferta, uma semana depois já se arranjava leds azuis com pcb a baixo preço...ou seja o pcb não aumentava muito o preço comparando com os sem pcb... uns centimos...

comprem já com pcb é preferivel, também é preferivel comprarem pcb's maiores que 1 cm, pelos motivos que atrás mencionei.é dificil de soldar, e a pasta termica da artic silver que usei terá menor superficie de aderencia...e pode descolar mais facilmente.

iluminação...
com a webcam parece que fica mais ou menos igual, ou seja a exposure é igual...subjectivamente parece que tenho mais luz, nas zonas onde tenho irradiação das ópticas XP-g e possivelmente ligeiramente menos nas zonas mais distantes...

Se queres luz mais uniforme...não precisas de t5, basta não meter ópticas ou afastar as luzes...
Sinceramente não vejo grande diferença em rerlação ao que eu tinha...mesmo com ópticas...

depois posto mais fotos.

----------


## António Vitor

uma foto antes dee meter as ópticas em alguns leds...

o chão estava mesmo cheio dee solda, e de bocados de isolamento dos fios...
 :Smile: 
Fiz isto na sala, e a mulher passou-se...diria com razão...

desculpem a publicidade ao meo...
lol
foi sem querer...

----------


## António Vitor

Espero que consigam ver melhor com esta foto com mais resolução:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...0/100_1004.JPG

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Francamente bom e inspirador.

Agora falta o mais importante: ver como ficam os crescimentos e as cores quando comparadas com a versão anterior HQI+T5.

Como sabes, tenho frags a crescer debaixo de leds como os teus mas do ponto de vista de cores confesso que não estou satisfeito de todo.

Pode ser que seja de outros factores mas o facto é que espécies iguais parecem apresentar melhor cor debaixo das HQIs.

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Nuno...

Eu sinceramente acho que melhorou tudo com os leds, tenho carradas de azul, note-se... isto nas cores dos corais á primeira vista.
tenho fluoreescencias q.b. mais ainda do que tinha...

tinha 4 t5 actinicas, vamos ver agora como se processará o desenvolvimento da coisa.

tive alguns problemas com meia duzia de leds (xp-g), e por isso vou mudar de 1000 mA para 700 mA, acho que simplesmente não existe uma boa transferencia de calor em todos os leds,  não são iguais...

possivelmente o facto de ter comprado xp-g com pcb com 1cmx1cm podem ter alguma coisa relacionada com isto...
não faço ideia, mas para já ficam só a 700 mA....

Os meus XR-e azuis estão todos vivos, e frios...incrivel mesmo (estes sempre estiveram a 700 mA e vieram no star pcb normal e "grande") ...portanto o problema deve estar ou no facto de estar a puxar muito pelos xp-g ou do pcb ser de péssima qualidade...

O calor que sinto ao toque num XR-e é o mesmo que sinto a 1 mm do mesmo, pela luz enviada...extraordinario diria eu..
(não toquem nos leds, deixa residuos de gordura....mas tinha mesmo de verificar isto...  :Wink:    )
e eu que pensava que os xp-g por serem mais eficientes aguentavam mais...

portanto o meu sistema ficou alterado para todos os leds funcionarem a 700 mA....ainda tenho praticamente a mesma luz...
os xp-g são também mais eficientes como menos amperagem.

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## António Vitor

Os pcb's com que vieram os leds xp-g são uma autêntica piada...

queimaram-se os leds que tinham de queimar os tais 6, seem mais nenhuma baixa, até ver... (nestes dois ultimos dias...)

tive a me informar e os xp-g aguentam deveriam aguentar bem arrefecidos cerca de 1,5 amperes.

O dissipador não aquece nem 1 grau, nem á volta dos leds... tenho decididamente dissipador para muito mais.

como nestas coisas os produtos tem uma distribuição exponencial, se tiverem de falhar...falham logo ou pouco depois...
é substituir os que falharam por outros com qualidade...

O problema pode ter sido de ter usado o ferro de soldar próximo do emissor e portanto da soldadura que transmite o calor para a parte de trás..

ou e isso seerá mais grave, com o pcb que vieram não vão aguentar muito tempmo e irei ter mais problemas no futuro...
dai baixar a coisa para 700 mA...

Se tiverem de comprar não comprem esses pcb's mais pequenos..comprem dos normais mais caros, mas melhores...comprei estes na LedRise - Led, Leds, High power leds
isto inseriu logo um link todo catita...não comprem os mini pcb's deles...
lol

A outura razão pode ter sido bolhas de ar na pasta termica...agora tala não sucedeu com os outros xr-e com o star maior...talvez porque como a área é maior algumas bolhas têm menor impacto...

também os que tiverem de falhar falham nos proximos dias...
antes de mudar para 700 mA vou ver se isto não tem mais falhas, preferia ter 1000 mA....

não é nada que eu já não prevesse...dai ter alguns leds ainda para substituir estes...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bem mais umas dicas, pois já tinha dito que ias ter problemas com os PCB possivelmente, mas já sabes como tens de fazer agora.

Quanto as amperagens/voltagens para alem do que vem especificado pelo fabricante deves sempre medir, pois varia muito em função da voltagem que se aplica logo o melhor e ver quantos amperes o teu circuito esta a chupar, este valor também sobe em função do aquecimento dos leds. Assim sabes que baixando a voltagem essa amperagem vai baixar também, embora não saiba ao certo que tipo de buckpucks estas a usar se são de limitação, de compensação etc...

Se precisares de ajuda mais especifica neste campo diz, mas preciso de dados concretos mesmo, bem como qual o circuito que fizeste para alimentar todos os leds, se paralelo, serie, paralelo + serie.

Sorry li o teu post um pouco em diagonal hoje novamente e posso estar a referir ou pedir algumas coisas que até já tenhas falado, caso sim e queiras podes mandar PM com o sumo dos dados todos pois não vale a pena repetir aqui essa informação.

----------


## António Vitor

Muito obrigado Baltasar...

vou então colocar mais alguns dados para me poderes ajudar:

Mas o curioso é que só tive problemas nos pcb que não soldei...e eles diziam que não se devia soldar
 :Wink: 

Bom depois da mortalidade em flecha, parece que estagnou, os outros estão impecáveis...
uma coisa reparei que a artic silver não secou bem num dia, foi preciso alguma temperatura de aqueço, e alguns dias de uso para ficar tipo metal.

sendo ela composta a maior parte por prata?~
penso ser um dos seus constituintes...e claro resina epoxy...

pode estar aqui o problema quem sabe, que a resina não curou o tempo suficiente, e depois de ter curado alguns leds não aguentaram.

Os buckets são de limitação, só atingem 1000 mA ou no caso dos leds azuis 700 mA, quer eu tenha 1,2 ...até ao maximo de 6 porque estou a alimentar os buckets com 24 v.

vou tirar uma foto para veres melhor o circuito, de uma zona que por alguma razão só sofreu uma perda...
podem ver riscado com caneta no canto superior esquerdo..o pcb mais pequeno...curiosamente onde coloquei menos pasta, podem ver que nem sequer ficou sujo em redor...

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...0/100_1011.JPG

colei os buckets com cianocrilato...e accho que poderia ter os fios mais bem organizados... mas não foi por isso que alguns leds falharam...

A minha dúvida será see isto irá continuar...
só experimentando com mais alguns dias de potência a 1000 mA...

vou retirar todos os leds danificados e não vou colocar novos, só para obseervar se existirá mais algum que se queime..

passado umas semanas sem mortes coloco então os leds a substituir...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bem pelo que percebo então cada circuito de leds a saída de um bucket tem 6 leds em serie. logo se alimentas isso com 24V assim numa conta geral e não olhando a perdas etc., estas a fornecer 4V a cada um dos leds, humm penso que um pouco demasiado pois parece-me que esses leds são de 3v a 3,5v típicos certo? Apesar dos buckets limitarem a amperagem a 1000mA ou 700mA consoante o caso a voltagem excessiva poderá estar na origem de se queimarem.

Tens dados técnicos desses buckets , link? PDF? 
Já agora dos leds também de forma a ver os limites das suas características. consegues medir a voltagem que da a cada um dos leds nos seus terminais e se á saída de cada bucket ate a entrada do circuito dos 6 leds qual a amperagem consumida para verificar se está 100% nos 1000mA ou 700mA?

Quando de te referes a 1000mA ou 700mA queres dizer que tens dois tipos de buckets ou o mesmo permite configurar uma amperagem ou outra?

EDIT: Info adicional.

Pelo que vejo no PDF do fabricante aqui: http://www.ledrise.com/files/x-pg.pdf

OS x-pg só vão até um máximo de 3.3v para 1000mA ou 3.2V para 700mA, podem ver o esta info no quadro da pagina 2 nesse PDF.
Parece que está explicado o porque de se queimarem, pois assim nem mesmo com uma dissipação total vão aguentar.
Já agora presumo e pelo que vejo no ledrise que estes são os brancos, correcto? Os outro com o PCB star maior serão os azuis?

----------


## António Vitor

a tensão está associada à amperagem...
ou seja poorque tem a amperagem limitada a tensão também estará...

por exemplo:

No caso dos Cree xp-g a tensão a 1000 amperes é mais baixa que nos XR-e...

julgo ser isto, claro que o que julgo e o que é pode ser distinto...

medindo a tensão entre cada led dá messmo quando só meto 4 leds em série(retirei os leds queimados e coloquei séries mais pequenas), dá 3 volts...
ou seja acho que até está a dar menos tensão do que deveria e também claro amperagem... ou o multimetro precisa de arranjo...o multimetro foi mais barato que cada bucket...
 :Big Grin: 

o calor também influencia estes valores e pode estar aqui o meu problema.
ou seja dependendo da temperatura ambiente terão tensões diferentes e máximos diferentes...

vamos ver se quaima mais algum nos próximos dias, se tal não acontecer, posso estar mais descansado em relação aos 1000 mA, e foi apenas má soldadura entre o pcb e o led (soldados de fábrica)...ou...a pasta termica que ainda não eestava devidamente curada...
vamos ver....

os pequenos pcb's são todos brancos.
xp-g todos eles.

os pcb em star são xr-e, azuis todos eles...
2/3 foram todos soldados por mim... sim soldei o pcb ao led e também curiosamente parece que sou mais capaz que o que fizeram de fábrica...
interessante....

arranjei uma técnica bastante curiosa para soldar pcb star aos leds xr-e (que são maiores e mais fáceis de soldar)...
depois sou capaz de filmar se precisar de o fazeer de novo...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hummm, sem dados técnicos e concretos não posso opinar, mas normalmente a função de um buckpuck é somente limitar a corrente e aceitam tensões de entra de Xv(volts) a Yv, de forma a poderem alimentar 1 ou vários leds em serie, dai que consoante o numero de leds que se pretende em serie a voltagem que se coloca no input dos buckpuck, agora os buckpuck limitarem a voltagem só se for alguma variante especial pois nunca vi isso visto não ser a função deles geralmente.

Manda lá dados técnicos deles ou nome para se procurar info a ver como funcionam mesmo.

----------


## António Vitor

não é que eles regulam a tensão...
fazem-no indirectamente regulando a amperagem...

para teres mais volts entre leds, tens de subir a amperagem.
estão relacionados não consegues meter mais tensão sem subires a amperagem...

acho que é assim que isto funciona...
como limitas a amperagem, podes até só meter um led que vai te dar 3 e poucos volts.

O problema e verifiquei com os leds avariados é um espaço entre o emissor e o pcb...diria  demasiada solda. não sei como os soldaram, mas alguém errou e muito.
vou enviar um email para a ledrise a constatar o facto...
se eles me enviam leds em troca não faço ideia, mas a culpa não foi obviamente minha...

----------


## António Vitor

O buck é este:

BUCK Constant Current Power Supply (1000mA, 30V) by LED-TECH.de

 BUCK constant current power supplies also kown as step down converters are charachterized by high operating ranges that are not subject to the number of connected illuminants (LEDs). Example: You can run a BUCK driver with 30V but with only one LEDs on the output side. The BUCK adjusts the volatge very efficiant and avoid overheating by autom. shut down to save the components. This is why we are able to over this product for low prices because we can use FR4 PCB material instead of aluminium.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok, estou a ver que este buck não é um convencional tem também um "step down converter" ou seja um limitador de voltagem que normalmente se usa em fontes de alimentação. Neste caso para teres o circuito mais eficaz deverias ter optado por 7 leds, assim com o input dos 24 terias cerca de +/- 3.42v e assim o buck seria mais eficaz não libertando tanto calor, pois para a regulação para alem de ser eficaz visto estes novos circuitos usarem bobines, etc. essas conversões libertam sempre calor e quanto for maior o salto maior quantidade de dissipação de calor, ou seja se metes 24V e alimentas um só led, para ele regular só para +/- 3V vai libertar muito calor mesmo.

Quanto aos PCB, normalmente esses espaço é preenchido com pasta térmica ou cola térmica, ou seja entre o "emitter" e o PCB existe uma zona no centro onde a base do led assenta mesmo que se coloca essa pasta/massa. Certamente no caso desses usavam pasta (é sempre um pouco mais liquida) e se ao soldares das uma temperatura excessiva nos terminais todo o PCB aquece demasiado podendo provocar que essa pasta derreta e deixe de fazer o contacto correcto entre a base do led e o PCB ficando assim o led sem capacidade de poder expelir o calor acumulado e rebentando também ao fim de algum tempo de ligado.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Isso está com óptimo aspecto rapaz!!!  :Pracima: 

Sem ver ao vivo, parece-me uma boa luz. Uniforme, "potente", sem "pontos mortos"...

Queremos ver mais imagens disso!!!

Força!
 :tutasla:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Se realmente os leds agora estão alimentados apenas a 700mA, provavelmente podes desligar as ventoínhas  :SbOk3: 

Já agora, quando for possível, coloca uma lista do material, local de aquisição, preço, etc.... para o pessoal começar a fazer planos...  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Hummm, sem dados técnicos e concretos não posso opinar, mas normalmente a função de um buckpuck é somente limitar a corrente e aceitam tensões de entra de Xv(volts) a Yv, de forma a poderem alimentar 1 ou vários leds em serie, dai que consoante o numero de leds que se pretende em serie a voltagem que se coloca no input dos buckpuck, agora os buckpuck limitarem a voltagem só se for alguma variante especial pois nunca vi isso visto não ser a função deles geralmente.
> 
> Manda lá dados técnicos deles ou nome para se procurar info a ver como funcionam mesmo.


Os únicos dados que tenho é do site onde os comprei...
acho que ainda não desisti de achar o problema...

estou a observar que praticamente nunca nenhum (apenas 1) led se queima no meio do circuito em série.... o que é estranho e pode ser aqui que posso encontrar o problema...

geralmente o material tem razão...e acho que isso é verdade em 95% das vezes...

vou estar aqui entretido com uma lupa a tentar observar algum spill de solda, ou da pasta térmica que conduza electrcidade...
 :Frown:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

A pasta térmica nunca é condutora, pelo contrario normalmente tem um dieléctrico na casa dos milhares de volts, ou seja se ligares uma coisa num ponto de 1000V e colocares pasta somo como ligação ao outro extremo (ponto) ela nunca ira conduzir qualquer corrente eléctrica. Existem pastas próprias para serem condutoras, mas normalmente não são utilizadas nestes casos e penso que tenhas usado a correcta.

Pontos de soldadura deficientes quem possa provocar curto-circuitos temporários, sim pois obriga a grandes oscilações de corrente que os bucks podem não conseguir responder rápido e esses picos dão cabo dos leds.

----------


## António Vitor

esta conduz, vem expicitio para termos cuidado, já que tem alguma prata...
não é muito condutora mas ainda assim...

claro que eu detectei 2 leds a despejarem corrente...(multimetro)
e acho que era um xr-e a dar cabo disto... dai os xr-e estarem todos ok...

vou ligar a calha de aluminio à terra, não sei se dispara com estas baixas tensões...mas é o ideal...pode acontecer um salpico de sal num led e assim evito que se queimem todos os leds...
tudo pode acontecer mesmo com o acrilico a proteger...

enfim
tava tão saturado que confiei no meu trabalho de soldadura/colocação dos leds...
50 euros em leds ao maneta...
 :Big Grin: 
isto poderia ser pior mas do mal o menos...

vou colocar 7 leds em cada bloco em vez de 6, como o amigo Baltasar aconselhou, nos XP-G a tensão de 24 volts chega e sobra...no caso dos XR-e vou manter 6...

p.s. o problema era apenas e só (parece-me) da pasta térmica, resoldei os pontos onde tinha leds a despejarem corrente, mas não indicava 0 de resitência na medida mais alta para as resistências.

entre dois pontos do aluminio dá 0...
mas isto apresentava valores de 1000 e muitos K, só depois de limpar a pasta termica (lateralmente nesses leds) consegui ter valores de 1 infinito...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

quando isto estiver a andar e bem...
vou então enumerar tudo como deve ser o tópico relacionado com isto está prometido...
lojas e leds...onde comprei etc...

----------


## António Vitor

isto mesmo com os leds sobreviventes dá luz que chega e sobra...
no entanto vou colocar mais leds nem que seja para não forçar os buckets como o baltasar mencionou...

Hugo, a curiosidade é que isto sem lentes dá uma luz mais uniforme do que eu tinha com hqi...
isto é com o espaçamento que tenho entre leds, os xp-g têm um grau de  abertura de fábrica de 120º.

o problema dos fabricantes de leds para aquário, é que colocam lentes para centralizar a luz, para parecer mais fortes, não despejam mais luz para o aquário...mas para os nossos olhos parece mais forte...
marketing...fica mais forte nalguns pontos, e isso faz a iris fechar...
 :Big Grin: 

Acho que se a calha estiver bem proxima do aquário é até conviniente não usar lentes...

agora vou ser muito sincero, gostava de não ter tido estes problemas, mas pelo menos se usarem a mesma pasta termica que eu (adesive da artci silver) fica já o aviso... no entanto quando encontro dificuldades fico ainda mais satisfeito no final (quando fica tudo bem claro)

pode parecer masoquista mas não é...
adoro o diy por isso mesmo...

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Se realmente os leds agora estão alimentados apenas a 700mA, provavelmente podes desligar as ventoínhas 
> 
> Já agora, quando for possível, coloca uma lista do material, local de aquisição, preço, etc.... para o pessoal começar a fazer planos...


1000 mA
o dissipador nem aquece...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Já agora, dêem uma olhada neste site. Tem uns kits completos, bem como os componentes avulso, para montar os leds Cree XR-E e XP-G.

Rapid LED Home Page

Estou tentado a experimentar com uns 3 a 6 leds, versões XR-E com ópticas pretas 60º (ou melhor 80º? 40º?), tipo a montar uma "réplica" Aquabeam500, ou ainda melhor, 10 leds (7 brancos e 3 azuis) com o formato da AB1000HD  :SbSourire2: 

Como a loja parece ser americana, provavelmente será melhor encomendar em partes separadas, de baixo valor, para não arriscar pagar taxas alfandegárias. E em relação aos drivers e fontes de alimentação, não sei se aqueles dão para adaptar para o sistema de 240V europeu, ou se será melhor comprar uns aqui na Europa...  :SbQuestion2: 

De resto, em termos de preços e oferta, parece-me bastante interessante. Tem alguns kits mesmo completos, para cubos nano, com dissipador e tudo.  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

verifica se vale a pena...

comprei aqui:
LED-Shop by LED-TECH.de
e na LedRise - Led, Leds, High power leds

os leds mais pequenos são dificeis dee soldar, mas parece que o meu problema não era dos leds...era do meu trabalho apenas...

tive alguns problemas a retirar a tinta/pasta termica só com o ácido do reflow para soldar é que consegui...
era em vários leds, descobri mais 3 a juntar aos outros 2...

A resistência era alta da pasta, mas o suficiente para os buckets entrarem em parafuso...uns milhares de K....

deveria ter percebido isto quando a primeira vez que liguei vi isto a piscar...e sem razão aparente para de piscar...

O meu entusiasmo por isto fez com que eu não teestasse convinientemente todos os aspectos...

aconselho a usarem buckets dos genero dos meus, acho que foi ainda o que impediu piores males...

----------


## António Vitor

falta 6 leds no lado direito, 2 no centro e 2 no lado esquerdo...
vou incluir mais 16 leds... substituir os 10 que pifaram e incluir mais 6.
 :Big Grin: 

tirei a foto para verificar se existiria mais degradação em mmais algum estão todos os sobreviventes iguais...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> falta 6 leds no lado direito, 2 no centro e 2 no lado esquerdo...
> vou incluir mais 16 leds... substituir os 10 que pifaram e incluir mais 6.
> 
> 
> tirei a foto para verificar se existiria mais degradação em mmais algum estão todos os sobreviventes iguais...


Será impressão minha ou os leds estão, digamos que, um pouquinho desalinhados?  :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Será impressão minha ou os leds estão, digamos que, um pouquinho desalinhados?


ligeiramente..
foi a olho..
hehe

quer dizer existem razões para estarem desalinhados, uma delas é os parafusos que coloquei para suporte do acrilico, e principalmente das ventoinhas...
são ainda muitos parafusos.... 8 para o acrilico, e cercca de 24 para as ventoinhas, alguns ficaram mesmo onde iria ficar um dos leds, e tive de o deslocar ligeiramente, mas isso pouco importa...
O que importa é que o meu run de algumas horas está a dar frutos, 0 mortalidade... vamos ver como vai acontecer nos proximos 3 dias...
Se ocorer uma morte de led que seja meto mesmo para 700 mAmp...

----------


## António Vitor

já coloquei tudo a 700 mA...
tudo a 100%
7 leds em cada bucket de xp-g
são  6 buckets de xp-g

6 em cada bucket de xr-e, também 6 buckets de xr-e...

cerca de 79 leds tudo a maior parte do mais eficiente do mercado.

estou contente com a luz acho que não vou colocar ópticas, para já...

agora porque foi o problema?
não sei...
será que embora a pasta termica fosse condutora, o valor era desprezável, e portanto oproblema não era este?

será que algum dos leds sob aquecimento dilatavam o suficiente para fazer circuito até a zona de condução térmica e o aluminio levaria a electricidade a outro no mesmo estado?

certo é que demorei 48 horas em testes, a ver e a teestar cada led, e encontrei alguns deficientes... (com elevada resistencia...note-se, mas palpável com um multimetro da treta...)

será que o problema seria pelo menos num XR-E, dai o xp-g não aguentar a tensão do outro...

sinceramente não sei, nem tenho certezas absolutas...será que era do flux para soldar que sujei zonas e este seria condutor de corrente?
Talvez o problema fosse dos xp-g com o micro star...

algumas questões, que ficam para quem quiser implementar uma coisa destas com os tais riscos inerentes... para terem cuidado a conceber algo como eu...
 :Big Grin: 

Agora tá a funcionar a 100% e acho que não vou ter mais problemas...
leio resistencia infinita mesmo depois de umas horas de uso..
 :Big Grin: 
e nil teensão no dissipador...
agora se queimar o problema não é concerteza disso...

liguei À terra toda a calha...

De seguida verificarei como é que construirei um controlador pwm, para os buckets... como tudo acarreta custos e está para nascer o meu segundo filho, vou parar de gastar euros por uns tempos...
 :Wink: 
vou chatear o Baltasar pereira que percebe disto melhor do que eu...

se tiver tempo irei então depois de amanhã criar um topico mais limpo, e mais pormenorizado.

com as alterações ficou a gastar precisamento o messmo que uma das minhas hqi de 150 watts...
170 watts...
 :Wink: 
continuo a afirmar que a luz é impressionante...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> estou contente com a luz acho que não vou colocar ópticas, para já...


Não haverá o risco de a luz parecer excelente e na realidade, sem a utilização de ópticas, os valores de PAR nos vários níveis de profundidade estarem desadequados?  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Uma outra página interessante com tutorial para montar uma pequena calha led de baixo custo...

http://www.utmas.com/general/diy-led...-for/#more-725

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> Não haverá o risco de a luz parecer excelente e na realidade, sem a utilização de ópticas, os valores de PAR nos vários níveis de profundidade estarem desadequados?


A situação é a seguinte...
Os leds trazem lentes já dee origem e poortanto elas estão lá...
no caso dos xr-e de 90º, e o caso dos xp-g de 120º
não é como a luz convencional que manda luz em 360º...e portanto as tais perdas inerentes...
é a maior razão porque os leds são também mais eficientes... eficiência nos reflectores (lentes)

segue a lógica...
nos XR-E praticamente toda a luz produzida entra no aquário, 90º é suficientementes apertado para ter poucas perdas. possivelmente teria perdas maiores com lentes...
se usasse de 45º, então teria zonas com maior PAR, mas o problema está nas zonas que eu teria em sombra e com menos PAR, para além do facto de poder ter o tipico efeito led de illuminação ás "bolinhas"...

com os XP-G acho que faz todo o sentido, embora não seja forçosamente algo essencial...
vejamos...

se tens o leque de luz mais aberto, todos os leques de luz combinado, isto é o somatório irá forçosamente também ser maior...
embora posa não existir picos de PAR em determinadas zonas, terás somando todo o PAR em todas as zonas...exactamente o mesmo valor...
acredita que isto fura os meus 50 cms de água...
fácilmente...porque são  muitos leds...

Para efeitos visuais parece mais potente com ópticas, e talvez porque mesmo com a chamada perda das ópticas, se tnho 120º perde-se luz e talvez tenha PAR mais elevado (a soma) com ópticas, mas se tal acontecer será só com os XP-g

irei colocar ópticas...talvez...
tenho aqui 36 ópticas prontas a montar, agora não achho que seja essencial...sinceramente....mas posso as colocar...
para dar o efeito de xiii que luz...a todos os visitantes...
 :Big Grin: 

mas por agora fica assim, até porque tenhho de descobrir uma boa cola térmica que cole plástico ao aluminio...
 :Smile: 

o que a muitos escapa é a qualidade de luz...
com um espectometro isto abafa qualquer luz que eu já tivesse tido...mas de longe...
a fotossintese até se descobrir outra coisa, é provocada com fotões de luz, até ver...pode-se descobrir que afinal não será bem assim...mas até ver é assim, e se tiveres luz q.b. vaias ter fotossintese...
a fonte pouca importa...pode ser carvão incandescente...

o que eu acho que acontece nos maus exemplo de iluminação com leds, é pessoal a teimar usar poucas potências...

eu posso ter 170-175 watts mas tenho certamente uns 20 000 lumens... (ou equivalente com os royal blue os lumens são poucos mas o PAR alto)
agora com 700 mA...

não se esqueçam da eficiência dos xp-g a aumentar com a redução da amperagem...
 :Smile: 

para ter o mesmo tipo de lumens teria de ter 2 hqi novinhas de 150w...
e claro a perdas em 360º...

está provado que tenho a mesma luz como 1/3 ou menos ainda consumo eléctrico...
acho que agora tá tudo ok, tenho medições apenas de uns miseros milivolts a descarregarem para a calha....ou seja agora tenho excelente longevidade....mais ainda com os leds que sobrarm desta brincadeira...

O que acontece ao pessoal que compra leds, é terem tipo 50 Watts (num aquário do meu tamanho), ou algo do género, e como o discurso do fabricantes diz que é igual a 1-2 hqi acreditam...e depois os corais ficam castanhos...
óbvio...
pouca luz..
 :Big Grin: 
ou por outras razões...
já pensaram que a maior parte do pessoal, costuma falhar mesmo com hqi's?

----------


## António Vitor

é mais forte que eu e ...
coloquei todas lentes que tinha...

por causa do angulo de abertura dos xpg, agora tenho muitissimo menos luz a sair do aquários pelos vidros, e praticamente tenho o vidro traseiro ai com menos uns 80% de luz que a parte mais central...

antes era quase igual...
pelo menos tenho a sala mais escura...faz um efeito mais interessante na sala.

as ópticas tem custos, e um deles é acrescentar perdas, nos leds a eficiência é alta, mas as perdas existem.
no meu caso acho que as perdas são favorecidas pelo não desperdicio prós lados...no caso dos xp-g que têm um angulo bem largo...

ok agora é arranjar tempo para condensar e sintetizar melhor elaborando o tal tópico que prometi...

Os corais têm sofrido um bocado, já que eu não tenho feito mudas, e estes tem tido apagões frequentes...
vou os recompensar já amanhã...

----------


## António Vitor

uma foto da webcam, já com tudo alterado, 700 mA e mais uns 6 leds...
 :Big Grin: 

Ao contrário das anteriores definições teenho isto com -8 na exposição quando antes tinha de estar a -7 para estar com alguma qualidade...

ou seja pelo menos a minha webcam acha que tem mais luz...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

só agora me apercebi que já ando nisto há 2 semanas...
e há duas semanas que tenho deesprezado o aquário...

até com apagões de dias e horas a fio...


sem mudas sem....
e o aquário é o principal...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Por acaso nos guias de calhas led DIY sempre pensei que as pticas seriam essenciais, mas agora vi um outro DIY e o autor diz que as pticas podero ser dispensadas se os leds estiverem distanciados a um mximo de uns 10cm do nvel de gua... Se a calha estiver mais elevada tipo a 20 a 30cm da gua, a os leds com lentes de 60 a 30 sero recomendadas...  :SbOk:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Por acaso nos guias de calhas led DIY sempre pensei que as pticas seriam essenciais, mas agora vi um outro DIY e o autor diz que as pticas podero ser dispensadas se os leds estiverem distanciados a um mximo de uns 10cm do nvel de gua... Se a calha estiver mais elevada tipo a 20 a 30cm da gua, a os leds com lentes de 60 a 30 sero recomendadas...


podes ter menos lumens com lentes, acredita...
No meu caso faz sentido pelas pticas de origem ser de 120 mas s no caso dos xp-g...
e mesmo assim no sei, com os leds prximos estava a gostar da aparncia mais uniforme...mas efectivamente ficou melhor a sala, com menos luz a sair.

As lentes tem elevadas taxas de eficincia mas perdes uns 10% nas melhores de lumens que de outra forma entravam no aqurio.

Ha e tal no tem potncia suficiente para penetrar no aqurio....
Quando apareceu as t5 mais potentes, dizia-se o mesmo, se tiver lumens que cheguem isso penetra at 20 metros...
at podees ter carvo incandescentes se for muito carvo tambm penetra...
 :Big Grin: 

o que as hqi tm  uma elevada percentagem, dos lumens na zona mais central, e claro a penetra mais, mas como no  uniforme, penetrar menos no resto...

As HQi so  talvez mais eficientes que as t5, depende das lmpadas e a diferena  minima, ou seja t5 comparveis aquecem o aqurio de Igual forma...contrriamente  crena popular...

Agora leds esto a e realmente so melhores que tudo o resto,  excepo do plasma, que possivelmente ser comparvel... (por enquanto)
e ainda  mais new stuff demasiado para eu arriscar num diy...

embora o plasma tambm emita a 360 podemos ter reflectores bem melhores pela dimenso da lmpada...
o que o plasma ainda no tem  elevada potncia quando temos maiores valores de kelvin, temos de realizar um dimming da luz...
mas acho que  algo para vermos como ir se comporrtar no futuro.

Das coisas que fazia de diferente, era em vez de comprar royal blue, comprar Blue, apenas blue normal.
o espectro do royal blue tem um pico exactamente onde os xp-g brancos tm um.. enquanto que os blue tem ligeiramente o pico desviado...

Os leds pelo que vejo no tem falhas na distribuio do espectro, mas onde vejo menor intensidade  a faixa de radiao que  fotossinttica, entre o verde e o azul...onde pecam estes xp-g por terem menos deesta radiao.

menos, mas tm...
 a diferena para a luz transmitida por efeitos tradicionais, onde existem falhas mesmo de alguns comprimentos de onda...
retirando isso, acho que vai dar ao mesmo que outras fontes de luz...
 tudo uma questo de fotes que fazem realizar a fotossintese...

por muito que haja manifestantes contra leds, aconteceu o mesmo que t5...
e h provas mais que suficientes que t5 com potncias comparveis fazem tambm a mesmissima coisa que hqi...

vai acontecer o mesmo com leds....
 :Big Grin: 
sinto-me mais ecolgico, sinceramentes era uma das coiisas que me preocupava o gasto de energia da minha casa por causa do aqurio...

----------


## Antnio Vitor

depois de andar  pesca do problema que tive nos leds, achei a soluo e o problema...
no ser certezas absolutas mas perto...

so apenas os leds onde toquei que se queimam...
como usei latex na troca de leds, tudo ficou bom. quer dizer toquei num para verificar a temperatura....
morreu ... e foi o nico...

tive sempre o cuidado de no tocar nos mesmos...mas fica o aviso...

no toquem nos leds, s com luvas de latex bem limpas...

no tinha muita lgica os leds que se queimaram, continuaram bons depois de se retirar a lente, ou a parte de cima da mesma...
ou o revestimento superficial....nenhuma lgica mesmo...

portanto isto aguenta perfeitamente 1000 mamperes...
de qualquer forma fica a 700 para aumentar a longevidade dos mesmos...

isto com o calor fica meio mole tipo silicone e o suor gordura e etc...faz mesmo uma reaco ....

o ltimo como toquei apenas na ponta queimou s na ponta e no na base onde faz mais calor..curiosamente...
isto j era normal mesmo nas hqi...depstos de gordura da mo queimam...

Os XR-e aguentam, por serem de material diferente, ou porque realmente poor serem maiores, tm menos temperatura concentrada...

tambm  normal terem sido quase sempre os da ponta, isto porque so tambm os que tm mais tenso e amperagem dos buckets, geralmente tm valorees maiores...
este que queimou nem sequer estsava na ponta...
enfim muito cuidado com isso...

se no querem ter problemas comprem s XR-e embora menos potentes, acho que so menos sensiveis...toquei em vrios e nunca tive problemas...
a temperatura que atingem da luz produzida  tambm uma pequena parte dos xp-g...

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Ol Antnio,

a tua calha d para ligar directamente ao profilux para fazer simulaes de nascer e pr do sol? Ter-se-ia que fazer alguma adaptao?

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Ol Antnio,
> 
> a tua calha d para ligar directamente ao profilux para fazer simulaes de nascer e pr do sol? Ter-se-ia que fazer alguma adaptao?


no sei o comportamente dos buckets, e sinceraamente no sei como funciona o profilux.

vou usar algo do tipo disto:
http://shop.gtronica.com/product_inf...roducts_id=576
para fazer esse tipo de situaes...
este controla 6 sinais pwm, agora os buckets suportam pwm, no sei se o profilux o far...

no entanto sou um completo leigo no assunto...
da estar mesmo muito curioso..
e ser a prxima rea dee aprendizagem...
 :Big Grin: 
why not...

----------


## Antnio Vitor

descobri o pdf dos buckets,...
http://www.led-tech.de/produkt-pdf/buck.pdf

ser que o tipo pwm que isto suporta,  apenas a capaacidadee de estar ligado e desligado muito rapido sem problemas?

por exemplo:
est deesligado em cada 100 ciclos por segundo metade do tempo ou seja em metade dos ciclos, isto suporta isso mesmo at 30 volts..

acho que  apenas isso...
sou um completo leigo no assunto, gostaria que me ajudassem
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Google Google Tradutor

ler isto e tentar aprender alguma coisa, isto   em alemo...

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Baltasar tu que ests mais deentro do arduino, ajuda aqui como fazer um desses circuitos para produzir um sinal pwm para os meus buckets...
aceitam pwm at 30 volts, e teria de dar 24 volts ao mesmo acho eu de que...

sinceramente no percebo muito de pwm...
pensava que seria um sinal fraco, que daria a sinalizao para o controlador desligar e ligar tipo interrruptor...

daquilo que eu percebi aquilo est em reverse...seer que dando uma ligeira corrente nos pwm pads aquilo apaga?
ainda experimento com uma pilha...

----------


## Antnio Vitor

experimentei com uma pilha e funcionou...

apagou...s tenho de inverter no cdigo...
 :Big Grin: 
acende quando no tem sinal...apaga quando tem...
como os arduinos so mesmo bem baratos fao a festa com pouco dinheiro...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

aquilo que eu no sei, e sinceramente pouco percebo deelectrnica  que tipo de circuito tenho dee ter para proteger o arduino ou o bucket, ou ser que posso ligar directamente sem problemas o sinal do arduino nos pads pwm...
no sei, e quando no sei no arrisco....

dever existir forums de electrnica nacionais vou perguntar a quem sabe...

----------


## Antnio Vitor

uns videos:
Led DIY 42 Cree XP-G and 36 Cree XR-e at about 700 mA each on Vimeo

a coisa acho que est melhor do que pensava isto com 700 mA, alis eu meo bem menos uns 550 e qualquer coisa...
se chega fica assim...

umas fotos de um coral que teimava em ganhar cor, com hqi mais t5...(550 watts)..
s para vermos a evoluo...podem depois visitar o meu blog...
vou actualizando...
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...600/teeste.jpg

aqui est 1 dia de luz a leds...depois de um apago de alguns dias...
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...0/100_1021.JPG

----------


## Antnio Vitor

como no consigo controlar nada no obturador da minha mquina qunado faz videos ( uma maquina fotografica...)

 uma forma imparcial de comparar... penso eu de que...


comparem ento o video com leds / sem leds...
notvel diferena...
 :Big Grin: 
Even less algae... on Vimeo

Led DIY 42 Cree XP-G and 36 Cree XR-e at about 700 mA each on Vimeo

o de baixo  bviamente com leds...
notvel mesmo...

a coisa interessante  que vi pearling onde parece que no tinha algas...vejam no video do lado esquerdo...

ou seja a coralina atingiu o ponto de saturao de oxignio e libertou este em bolha, estas bolhas agora so uma constante...
portanto fotossintese a um nivel que eu nunca tinha visto
 :Big Grin: 
Eu s queria algo comparvel ao que eu tinha...no muitissimo melhor
 :Wink: 
A prova s vir no futuro, e esse...acho que j est c..

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Antnio

Pra tudo!
Algum j se perdeu...

Tens a calha a funcionar... 2 meses sem alteraes s condies de iluminao actual, seria bom... testar a fiabilidade do sistema, estudar a eventual regresso das algas, estudar o desenvolvimento dos SPS...

Bem sei que vais ser de novo pap e a, l se vai o tempo e a capacidade financeira para continuar a investir na tua calha...

Mas explica l com calma, o que pretendes fazer...
Andas a fazer testes com pilhas para qu?
Arduino?

Se tivesses construdo a calha com leds azuis separados dos brancos, no terias uma maior margem de manobra para brincadeiras menos complicadas?

Abrao
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Bom dia Antnio
> 
> Pra tudo!
> Algum j se perdeu...
> 
> Tens a calha a funcionar... 2 meses sem alteraes s condies de iluminao actual, seria bom... testar a fiabilidade do sistema, estudar a eventual regresso das algas, estudar o desenvolvimento dos SPS...
> 
> Bem sei que vais ser de novo pap e a, l se vai o tempo e a capacidade financeira para continuar a investir na tua calha...
> 
> ...


j no se queimou mais nenhum led...usei luvas para montar os leds de substituio...

portanto agora vai durar anos...
s se for mentira a longevidade dos leds serem de 50 000 horas
 :Big Grin: 

alis nunca se queimou nenhum, era a lente que at se pode tirar/cortar que queimava, ou seja era o suor e gordura...que fritavam...
e eu a tentar outras explicaes....
 :Smile: 
no  Plstico, no sei que substncia ....

O facto de ter metido lentes, agora mais que se justifica, para proteco dos leds...

acontece o mesmo nas hqi, no sabia que pdoeria acontecer nos leds, visto serem mais frios...no caso dos xp-g acontece...
ou  a gordura que frita, ou faz mesmo uma reaco quimica com as temperaturas altas com o composto da lente e o suor...
eram altas acima de 60 graus, visto dar dor...no sei quantificar...
mas sempre que verificava isso o led durava depois menos tempo
 :Big Grin: 

e vou dando noticias em relao  calha est descansado...
se for ms noticias....dou na mesma, no escondo, e acho que assim  melhor... 
 :Wink: 



> Se tivesses construdo a calha com leds azuis separados dos brancos, no terias uma maior margem de manobra para brincadeiras menos complicadas?
> 
> Abrao
> Pedro Ferrer


Os azuis esto mesmo separados!
alis posso perfeitamente apenas diminuir os azuis e os brancos independentemente, e  o que eu tenciono fazer com o arduino... correcto...
isto para implementar o pwm parece ser demasiado simples e barato para no o fazer...
 :Big Grin: 
existem tambm zonas onde posso aumentar e diminuir no esto aleatriamente colocados...

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

boas companheiros do hobie, deixo aqui uma calculadora para leds. 
Calculador de Led - Calculador do resistor limitador de corrente para disposio de LEDs
tudo de bom para a malta e at breve

ass: Ricardo Rodriguez

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Antnio,

Esta tira de 8 leds Cree...
LedRise - Extreme-Line Plus, White, 8 CREE X-RE Q5 LEDs, 1440lm, 90&#176;, powersupply included for 15-30V LR53203
Sero os leds brancos (XR-E) adequados?

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> boas companheiros do hobie, deixo aqui uma calculadora para leds. 
> Calculador de Led - Calculador do resistor limitador de corrente para disposio de LEDs
> tudo de bom para a malta e at breve
> 
> ass: Ricardo Rodriguez


ateno que o meu sistema no usa uma nica resistncia, s os buckets as tem de fbrica, possivelmente ter de ter para alimentar o sinal pwm, perguntei ao alemo que me vendeu como o poderia fazer...
vamos ver a resposta.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Boas Antnio,
> 
> Esta tira de 8 leds Cree...
> LedRise - Extreme-Line Plus, White, 8 CREE X-RE Q5 LEDs, 1440lm, 90, powersupply included for 15-30V LR53203
> Sero os leds brancos (XR-E) adequados?


so...os brancos e nao os warm white...
agora nao sei como isso processa o calor...
estou aa char isso muito fininho..
 :Big Grin: 
existem uns disipadores que se vendem e d para encaixar isso nas calhas...
http://www.ledrise.com/product_info....s---27-cm.html

talvez seja bom nao sei sinceraamente,ja trz fontes e tudo...
toma nota queres o white, e no o warm white...

os xr-e tambeem parecem ser mais resistentes...nunca tive uma unica falha com suor ou com dedadas.

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

sim amigo antnio eu sei que no  preiso resistenias , mas como  muito pessoal que ainda no perebeu bem as ligaoes dos leds , isto foi s uma forma fil para os aventureiros .
eu sei que as tuas calhas esto muito boas e eu pessoalmente ainda no montei para mim porque prefiro estudar mais um pouco e esperar que os preos desam mais um pouco.

abraos: Ricardo Rodriguez

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

j agora quando fizer a minha calha vai ser uma rplica desta,segue o link:
ReefBrite ?modular? prototype bracket seen, customize to your own color taste

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> sim amigo antnio eu sei que no  preiso resistenias , mas como  muito pessoal que ainda no perebeu bem as ligaoes dos leds , isto foi s uma forma fil para os aventureiros .
> eu sei que as tuas calhas esto muito boas e eu pessoalmente ainda no montei para mim porque prefiro estudar mais um pouco e esperar que os preos desam mais um pouco.
> 
> abraos: Ricardo Rodriguez


 assim com resistencias podes ter falhas catastroficas, tipo se um led pifar pode existir um aumento na tenso nos outros leds...e teres uma catastrofe em cascata

falha 1 e depois falham todos...
da desaconselhar isso com leds deste tipo...s dos mais baratos
 :Wink: 
pelo menos com sries com bastantees leds..

----------


## Antnio Vitor

http://www.carclo-optics.com/opticse...p?id_optics=25

Handling instructions
l Do not handle or install lenses without wearing gloves, skin oils may damage the lens or the light transmission.
l Clean lenses with a mild soap and water and dry with a clean soft cloth.
l Do not use any commercial solvents on lenses.
l Mount holders with low Odour epoxy's and allow time for them to out gas to stop lenses fogging

....hum...pois...porque  que eu no descobri isto antes...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

recebi a mensagem do alemo da led-tech...
parece que basta ligar o arduino (os pins que do sinal pwm) ao lado + do pwm no bucket...

parece que vou mesmo iniciar-me no arduino...

agora tenho de ter relogio, e um lcd rasco para usar o arduino...
 :Smile:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Encomendei amostras dos leds XR-E Q5 (white e royal blue) do RapidLed.com; e um Constant Current Driver 700mA, cola Artic Silver, e igualmente duas amostras dos mesmos leds (a ver se so iguais nas duas lojas) da Led-tech.de, ento em breve tambm irei fazer umas experincias.  :SbOk3: 

Recebi agora um email, dos tipos do RapidLed, parece que j despacharam a encomenda (31 minutos aps ordem de compra)... estes americanos no brincam em servio...  :SbSourire2:  Espero  que a loja seja de confiana...  :yb665:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

E j agora, uma ideia para a disposio dos leds na calha DIY...

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/1257/gedc1939.jpg  (imagem muito grande)

fonte: IPAq, Instituto de Pesquisas em Aquicultura e Aquariologia - aqurios de reef e marinho Forums-viewtopic-luminaria led kr92 com sps. fotos

Trata-se de uma KR-92 da Eco-lamps...

Uma fila com leds alternados (azul, branco)  frente e atrs... e no centro conjuntos de crculos com o que parece ser 5 leds brancos  volta de um led azul no centro  :SbOk3:  Os seis leds, assim juntinhos, devem gerar uns bons PAR nos locais abaixo... parece uma ptima ideia  :Cool: 

E mais umas imagens...











fonte: KR92 EcoLamps LED light hands-on

----------


## Artur Fonseca

As calhas T5+LED (hbridas) tambm so muito interessantes... ainda estou a ponderar... 


Blau Lumina LED Plus T5 hybrid aquarium light


The Helios LED + T5 hybrid from Giesemann is drop dead gorgeous

Aquela Blau parece ter sido adaptada do modelo existente (6xT5 39W), portanto quem j tiver calhas, pode tentar colocar uma faixa Led de forma semelhante  :SbOk3:

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Eu acho que para mudar tem de ser radical...
Isso  para os que tm medo de arriscar a 100%, com leds podemos ter os espectros que quisermos, no vale a pena actinicas.

os leds tendem a baixar o preo...
vi agora uns leds coreanos semelhantes aos XR-e por menos de 3 euros...
e fabricam intensidades semelhantes aos cree XR-e...

tenho alguns corais sps por sinal bem bonitos, que perderam alguma cor com o apago... vou documentar a evoluo do mesmo...
s em 2 dias parece ser positiva. E parece que vai ficar melhor do que nunca...

Tenho sps, uma turbinaria, que embora a crescer praticamente nunca abria os polipos....hoje abriu...
 :Big Grin: 

Se isto se revelar positivo, tomem nota que tinha 2 hqi de 150W cada e 4x 54W de t5...
a calha t5 era "super", nem tinha acrilico a tapar a mesma, e com reflectores dos melhores, reparo que o acrilico nos leds perco uns % de luz por motivos de reflexo...bem como na superfice da gua...

tambm accho que uma calha diy pode seer melhor do que uma fabricada, podemos usar material caros....
poder no ficar muito elegante...mas eu at gosto de ver grandes dissipadores...e ventoinhas...
 :Big Grin: 

Claro que o design  o mais importante para os fabricantes, e compradores seno...no vendem...as aparncias ditam muita coisa.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Gtronica : Arduino Duemilanove c/ Atmega328 [ARD-DIECIMIL]



> Input and Output
> Each of the 14 digital pins on the Diecimila can be used as an input or output. They operate at 5 volts. Each pin can provide or receive a maximum of 40 mA and has an internal pull-up resistor (disconnected by default) of 20-50 kOhms. Pins 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, and 11 can provide PWM output; for details see the analogWrite() function. If anything is connected to pins 0 and 1, it will interfere with the USB communication, preventing new code from being uploaded or other communication with the computer.
> The Diecimila has 6 analog inputs, each of which provide 10 bits of resolution (i.e. 1024 different values). By default they measure from ground to 5 volts, though is it possible to change the upper end of their range using the AREF pin and some low-level code. 
> See also the mapping between Arduino pins and ATmega328 ports.


este tem 14 portas digitais, irei comprar um lcd para fazer mais umas brincadeiras, os buckets apagam qundo encontram 5 volts, a ideia era sempre que acendia os leds estes estarem apagados e "acenderem" gradualmente.
(no fundo os leds estaro sempre on/off em curtissimos espao de tempo dando a iluso de enfraquecimento)
tenho 6 portas digitas com suporte a pwm, acho que posso controlar 2 buckets em cada destas portas, acho que no h grandes inconvinientes....

 a outra hipotese seria comprar 2 arduinos...
ou um arduino superior...

como depois de meter o lcd fico ainda com menos portas, compro antes este:
http://shop.gtronica.com/product_inf...roducts_id=652
14 portas pwm chega...

acho que consigo fazer isto mesmo sem experincia alguma na questo...
at hoje, sempre consegui fazer o que queria...
o mais dificil foi meter-me nos reefs...

vou tambm conceber simulao para relampagos...
 :Big Grin: 

sempre que a calha liga (temporizador normal) vai ligar uma rotina (quando o arduino liga), que vai acumular tempo, valores nalgumas variveis...mesmo que o tempo no seja rigoroso, algo aproximado, e antes de apagar reduz intensidade...

no arranque, depois de um minuto de corrente no arduino, comearia ento a aumentar gradualmente a intensidade...

iria meter uns botes, de acordo com as necessidades, um para moonlight, e outro para as brancas (tipo seleco), e talvez mais dois para incrementos e decrementos de intensidade (para a seleco).

no funcionamento no vou meter atenuaes, quando o arduino deixar de dar corrente 5v, isto fica tudo aceso... como eu quero...

atenuaes s em modo moonlight...

o moonlight  para nunca funcionar, s se quando ligar a calha fora de horas, carregar no tal boto moonlight..
o moonlight ser para mostrar a visitantes ou para eu observar a coisa sem afectar muito os habitantes...
da o minuto dee espera para aceender os leds...

programao tenh algumas bases, e acho que no vai ser o mais dificil...e depois h muita coisa na net para eu pelagiar...

Isto  uma porta que se abre... possivel mesmo, acho que deve ser criar forma de controlar pH redox, etc...etc...
primeiro uma coisa de cada vez agora so as luzes...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ricardo Rodriguez

j me enganaste este Arduino Mega  escelente, como eu me dou muito bem com rels andava a ver este
http://www.electronica-pt.com/imagen...ruptor-lpt.gif
e este
K8000 - Home Automation - Domtica - Electrnica - Esquemas - TV - udio - Digital
tva a pensar usar para o aquario e para a casa toda hehe.
j tou de roda do software do arduino :SbSourire: 

cumps Ricardo Rodriguez

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

> recebi a mensagem do alemo da led-tech...
> parece que basta ligar o arduino (os pins que do sinal pwm) ao lado + do pwm no bucket...
> 
> parece que vou mesmo iniciar-me no arduino...
> 
> agora tenho de ter relogio, e um lcd rasco para usar o arduino...


 
Boas, tenho andado super ocupado na construo de calhas e controladores ehehhe, logo pouco tempo para c vir.

Mas ai vai as dicas, a sada do arduino (pinos PWM) convm antes de entrar nos buck uma resistncia de 100ohm e depois desta ligado a massa e ao pino de entrada dos buck uma de 10K ohm, assim quando ligas a corrente no tens leds a piscar por alguns segundos devido ao "pull up resitor" a massa (o de 10K) o outro  s para o mesmo pull up no ter um efeito de reverse pelo arduino a dentro e tambm limitar picos que possam haver.
V o meu esquema de driver no meu post do controlador digital, imagina a entrada do teu buck a gate (pino G no circuito) do MOSFET IRFZ34N o resto penso que percebes logo.

Quanto as portas PWM s precisas de 2 mesmo, ou seja um canal para leds brancos e outro para os azuis a no ser que querias ligar separadamente e fazer dim e N fileiras de brancos e azuis. pois podes ligar N inputs PWM dos buck a uma s sada PWM do arduino, desde que respeites por cada buck as 2 resistncias para separao e distribuio do sinal em cada buck.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Baltasar um muito obrigado pela tua resposta...sou mesmo um leigo nisto...
percebo apenas o bsico de electronica...da vamos ver se sou capaz de conceber isto com o arduino...acho que sim...
 :Big Grin: 

como a maior parte do trabalho  software vamos ver...

O alemo que me vendeu os buckets, falou que basta s ligar ao + do pwm, o que me fazia um certa confuso...ento no  preciso + e o - ?

assim est melhor entre os pwm e o/os bucket/s uma resistncia de 10 ohm...

de qualquer forma como quero simular nuvens e trovoada quero um pino para cada bucket...
comprei o megarduino... espera dele...

Se percebi o que dissestes meto entre o pino da massa (que o alemo disse que no precisaria de ligar), uma resistncia de 10K ohm, ao outro pin do bucket cedrto?

vai uma imagem em attachmente o que eu percebi...

vou alimentar o arduino com outra fonte que ter 7-9 volts...acho que  o ideal para o alimentar.
Em relao ao lcd no sei se s irei meter, j que posso comunicar atravs dee software pelo pc que est ao lado do aqurio... certo?
ou pelo pc (usb) s consigo comunicar para introduzir dados e rotinas de programao?
convinha saber o que este andava a fazer...tipo por exemplo o tempo que falta para comear a fazer odimming...."potncia" de cada bucket, etc....
ou seja saber em tempo real alguma variveis...

quando estou em casa tenho o pc ligado, quando no estou, fica em modo automatico e ningum vai ver nenhum lcd...

Se funcionasse com o pc, evitaria o uso de botes no arduino...
mudando variveis por software..
se calhar estou a pedir muito do arduino...e terei de usar a porta COM, para dar input ao mesmo....
acho que com a porta COM dever dar, mas a prefiro meter botes no mesmo...

posso no entanto meter tudo automatico e precisar apenas uns botes para demonstraes..
por exemplo:

em cada minuto existir uma probabilidade de 5% de estar nublado...
Se estiver nublado, existe uma probabilidade de 33% de estar nublado no outro minuto, 33% de mais nublado ainda, e 33% de deixar de estar nublado...

atingindo um nivel de nublado tal, posso criar outra subrotina onde terei 10 tipos de relampago  escolha aleatoriamente... claro para me deslocar para essa subrotina terei de ter tambm uma probabilidade...
 claro que posso complicar, e meter mais complexidade nisto...

vou fazer isto primeiro em math lab, e testar a coisa se ao longo do tempo simula o tempo nos trpicos. depois  mexer nas probabilidades...

sempre fao uso de uma cadeira que tive na faculdade Anlise e simulao de sistemas...
posso at usar distribuies probabilisticas para aperfeioar a coisa...
ser que estou a pedir muito do arduino?
lol

seeria interessante isto comear a ganhar vida prpria...
sim o aqurio e a luz com vontade prpria...
 :Big Grin: 
no entanto no posso abusar do tempo de nublado para bem dos corais..
hehehe

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Em apenas 3 dias o avano tem sido FANTSTICO...
 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

 apenas 3 dias, mas para alm de uma fotossintese desenfreada, o meu escucmador comeou a bombar bem mais e no  por ter nada em decadncia...
ser mesmo de alguma exploso a nivel de plancton?
muito bom...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bem vou explicar um pouco melhor embora no perceba porque os teus buck tem 2 pinos para PWM, pois normalmente o sinal em si de PWM  s um embora tenhas de ligar sempre as massas com massas ou seja o arduino esta a ser alimentado pela tua fonte 7-9 volts como dizes e o buck por 24V pois  a voltagem que alimentas os leds.

Ento temos os seguinte:

-pino de sada PWM do arduino tem sempre mximo 5V e liga ao input PWM dos buck
- massa (sinal negativo) da fonte que alimenta o arduino liga a massa da fonte que alimenta os buck/leds, logo todos os sinais negativos (massas) so comuns

Testa se o terminal que no buck esta marcado como PWM negativo no  o mesmo que o negativo em si geral do buck, facilmente com um multmetro vs se entre esses dois pinos tens 0 ohm.


O que  PWM?

PWM  um sinal de onda quadrada que varia geralmente de 0v a 5V (liga/desliga) e o comprimento dessa onda pode ser no caso do arduino de 0 a 255 (valor) ou seja 255 a frequncia que esta mais no alto do quadrado ou seja 5V  maior  dai os leds sempre ligados, se meteres no arduino por exemplo um valor intermdio de 100 o led vai fazer +/- metade de DIM porque a onda esta a varar de 0V a 5V menos rpido embora o teu olho no percebe que o led chega a apagar, mas como e suficiente rpido o liga/desliga o led fica com meia intensidade. Quanto mais lento menor valor de PWM do arduino (maior distancia na onda quadrada) ou seja leva mais tempo a ir de 0V a 5V menor a intensidade do led. Claro que estamos a falar de coisas em microsegundos dai que como referi o olho no consegue perceber o que o led chega a estar apagado a maior parte das vezes, s o valor de 0 PWM mesmo  que o apaga pois a onda no vai at aos 5V e fica sempre infinita no valor 0V (led off).

Quanto as resistncias precisas sempre de ambas por cada entrada do buck, mesmo que ligues N bucks a um s pino PWM do arduino.

Pode acontecer que os teus bucks j as tenham no seu circuito, mas sem ver o esquema deles no posso dizer.

Espero que tenhas compreendido um pouco mais, embora no tenha dito a "coisa" muito nos seus verdadeiros termos tcnicos.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

tive a trabalhar de noite e sinceramente s agora depois de dormir um bocado li melhor a tua explicao...
l o que editei...
observa a imagem que coloquei acho que deve ser isto...
e obrigado pela explicao para leigos...
 :Wink: 



ts a dizer para unir a massa de ambas as fontes?
 mesmo til isso, ou necessrio...sinceramente no sabia que se podia fazer isso, sendo de fontes diferentes...

O bucket  ao contrrio ou seja sinal on desligado sinal off ligado...
se calhar nem ser assim mas foi isso que conclui no tal forum alemo...
mas foi traduzido com o google, e eu posso ter percebido mal.

ou seja com 0v d ligado, e sempre 5v desligado... invertido ...
como dizes que aumentando a frequencia o tempo que fica desligado  menor vai ficando mais fraca...
vamos ver se  realmente assim.

mesmo que o bucket traga as tais resistncias talvez seja melhor, colocar na mesma as resistncias que falas...mal no faz digo eu...
posso investigar com o multimetro...e seguir as linhas no pcb...

vou tirar uma foto do mesmo para visualizarmos melhor e fazeres um reverse engineering...

mais uma vez um grande obrigado

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim quando passas um sinal de referencia entre dois circuitos para alem de ligares o sinal em questo as massas de ambos os circuitos tem de estar ligadas caso contrario o sinal perde-se ou no funciona.

Esquema para perceberes melhor no caso de 2 bucks ligados num s pino PWM do Arduino (tens de repetir tantas vezes as 2 resistncias e as ligaes como esto por cada buck que queiras controlar por um s pino PWM do Arduino):

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Obrigado Balsatar!

tive a medir umas coisas nos bucks...
ento  assim...

tenho um + e - para alimentar os bucks (os tais 24 v)

e tenho dois pinos pwm...

se eu medir a resisteencia entre ambos tenho precisamente 10K, ou seja j est incluido...

agora a massa do mesmo no est ligado  massa dos tais 24v...
no leio 0....

leio infinito, e s invertendo a polaridade passa alguma corrente, algum efeito tipo diodo... ( do transistor que falarei em baixo)

olhando para o pcb  algo deste genero ver imagem....

se calhar  como disse o alemo s preciso mesmo de ligar um fio, e nem preciso de me preocupar com a massa...s devo me preocupar com unir ambas...

o pin do pwm + s vai ligar  tal resisteencia e esta ao ground do pwm....no existe mais caminhos no pcb a partir do pwm +...s pelo ground....

alis enganei-me no desenho...
ser ground e nao -24v
seno tinhamos 48v...
...

do ground pwm vai ter a uma espsecie de transistor (liga a um dos pinos...pino A) que tem outro dos pins ligado ao ground da fonte pino B  e depois continua no outro pin do "transistor"....pino C..

com lupa consigo ler 6AW e na vertical o numero 99...

julgo ser aqui que isto interrompe a corrente...

desliga isto do ground quando tem corrente vindo de A, 
ou seja normalmente passa corrente de B para C...

no precisarei de incluir os 10 ohm, j tem uma e  de 10 kohm...
ficaria com duas resistencias em serie de 10 kohm e de 10 ohm...
certo?

terei no entanto de ligar as duas massas como referistes...
talvez compre um transformador de 24v para 7.5 volts continuo...para simplificar as coisas... para alimentar o arduino.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Da outra vez tinha usado o + e - de uma pilha de 1.2 volts

agora s usei o +, e mesmo com 1.2 volts, no pin pwm positivo do buck, a luz enfraquece...no apaga mas enfraquece...
talvez precise de mais tenso...(na especificao do buck diz que preciso de ter 5 v)
sem ligar as massas...obviamente a massa da pilha nao estava ligada  fonte...
possivelmente o problema deve ser a relatividade da tennso dai ser util ligar ambas as massas...

5v em relao a um ground no ser 5 v em relao a outro...certo?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sorryyyyy... s agora reparei que tinhas posto um link para o manual dos buck. Estive a analisar e tenho mas noticias, pois ao que parece os teu buck dizem que no so TTL compatvel ou seja no trabalham com PWM de 0V a 5V (sinal que o arduino gera para PWM), dai dizerem 5V a 30V e necessitarem de um controlador com sada em anodo comum, ou seja ao contrario como dizes (mais voltagem eles ficam menos intensos e sem voltagem esto com intensidade a 100%), sendo que comum a todos os leds o sinal + e o - ser o que controla a intensidade.

Pode ver aqui um explicao correcta do PWM TTL (arduino portanto):
http://www.arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/PWM

Acho que no teu caso vais ter de usar o meu circuito entre a sada do arduino e o buck e usares os mesmos 24V como input no meu driver e o output num dos pinos PWM do buck (ainda no percebi se ser o marcado com + ou -), assim o arduino faz variar de 0V a 24V o sinal na entrada pois pelo que percebo esse buck no espera um sinal PWM ao certo, mas sim quanto maior a voltagem no terminal PWM menos a intensidade do led.

Pelo que vejo no manual tambm o input do buck nem precisa de ser DC, tanto que os pinos de input no esto marcados com + e -, ele deve fazer a rectificao internamente de voltagem AC para DC.

Hummmm... s testando mesmo ou arranjando um manual mais tcnico pois aquele s tem as caractersticas praticamente e nem tem circuitos exemplo.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Sorryyyyy... s agora reparei que tinhas posto um link para o manual dos buck. Estive a analisar e tenho mas noticias, pois ao que parece os teu buck dizem que no so TTL compatvel ou seja no trabalham com PWM de 0V a 5V (sinal que o arduino gera para PWM), dai dizerem 5V a 30V e necessitarem de um controlador com sada em anodo comum, ou seja ao contrario como dizes (mais voltagem eles ficam menos intensos e sem voltagem esto com intensidade a 100%), sendo que comum a todos os leds o sinal + e o - ser o que controla a intensidade.
> 
> Pode ver aqui um explicao correcta do PWM TTL (arduino portanto):
> http://www.arduino.cc/en/Tutorial/PWM
> 
> Acho que no teu caso vais ter de usar o meu circuito entre a sada do arduino e o buck e usares os mesmos 24V como input no meu driver e o output num dos pinos PWM do buck (ainda no percebi se ser o marcado com + ou -), assim o arduino faz variar de 0V a 24V o sinal na entrada pois pelo que percebo esse buck no espera um sinal PWM ao certo, mas sim quanto maior a voltagem no terminal PWM menos a intensidade do led.
> 
> Pelo que vejo no manual tambm o input do buck nem precisa de ser DC, tanto que os pinos de input no esto marcados com + e -, ele deve fazer a rectificao internamente de voltagem AC para DC.
> 
> Hummmm... s testando mesmo ou arranjando um manual mais tcnico pois aquele s tem as caractersticas praticamente e nem tem circuitos exemplo.


pois...s experimentando...
mas vou fazer f em quem me vendeu, ele garantiu que funcionaria com o arduino, bastando ligar apenas o pin ao pwm que ainda atravessa a tal resistncia de 10 kohm

daquilo que eu li e que percebi no forum dos alemes que tentaram fazer o reverse engineering,  que s no  100% compativel com o ttl, porque para simplificar as coisas (100% sem corrente, para quem no quer drivers pwm), eles inverteram as coisas...
mas funciona, claro invertido.
mas sendo assim deixa de ser compativel com a lgica ttl, isto foi o que eu li..
mas tambm ser fcil de programar...

para eu ter a certeza vou dar um sinal de 5v positivo no tal pin pwm para ver se apaga...
se apaga funciona...certo?
isto pde acender e apagar as vezes que quiser durante 1 segundo certo?

ou seja 0v acende 5v apaga...mais logo fao isso...
pode ser apenas que com 1.2 volts no tenha tenso suficiente para quebrar completamente a corrente at  massa...

----------


## Antnio Vitor

d a ideia que o + e o -  para ambos para o pwm e para a corrente de entrada...  est equidistante...
mas pelo que vejo e o que os alemes decobriram talvez tenhas razo...
at funcionaria com corrente alterna...

os alemes j tinham feito um reverse engineering da coisa...


eles falam que claramente que  compativel com por exemplo

Google Google Tradutor

aqui est um que disse exactamente o que eu pensava...
google traduziu...




> Yes, Pesi, looking quite right, so I just did that on the TTL signal was not thinking. 
> 
> Man muss dann eben nur die PWM invertieren, aber das ist ja per Software kein Problem. 
> One must then invert just only the PWM, but that's no problem with software.
> 
>  Also TTL-Pin an PWM+ und Masse vom Controller natrlich an Masse von der LED Stromversorgung und gut. 
> So TTL pin PWM + and the mass of the controller, of course, to ground the LED power supply and good. 
> 
> Funktioniert auch, habs gerade getestet. 
> ...


testou e funcionou...
 :Big Grin:  mesmmo com  ttl...invertido...

houvee outuro que usou um 
http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?m...v&objectid=101 
e funcionou...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim eu vi esse circuito no fruns deles, pelo que parece a entrada PWM do buck - e + tem a ver com o facto de se poder ligar directamente a um controlador por exemplo RGB e neste caso como disse anteriormente e est escrito no PDF tcnico eles referem que esse controlador teria de ser anodo comum ou seja, ligas a sada do controlador directo com a polaridade certa a esses 2 pinos PWM como  de positivo comum aos leds dai o invertido.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

Baltasar isto tem mesmo de dar...

dei 4.5 volts (com uma fonte de alimentao) no pwm +, e os leds apagaram completamente...

ou seja ter forosamente de dar, certo?
se o arduino manda 5 volts, acho que chega para interromper o sinal...
o facto de no ser compativel com o ttl, ter de ser apenas pelo facto de isto estar ao contrrio...parece...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois no sei s testando mesmo com dados concretos quando tiveres o Arduino, o meu medo  que no consigas fazer uma variao muito linear ou mesmo ter valores intermdios de DIM e nesse caso ters ou sempre acesso ou sempre apagado.

Mas nada como testar como deve ser e com os componentes certos e s depois podes tirar concluses certas.

----------


## Antnio Vitor

> Pois no sei s testando mesmo com dados concretos quando tiveres o Arduino, o meu medo  que no consigas fazer uma variao muito linear ou mesmo ter valores intermdios de DIM e nesse caso ters ou sempre acesso ou sempre apagado.
> 
> Mas nada como testar como deve ser e com os componentes certos e s depois podes tirar concluses certas.


pois esperar para ver...s messmo testando...
Obrigado pela ajuda Baltasar.

Estou  espera em pulgas do megarduino ...vamos ver...

presumo que est tudo relacionado com o tal transistor que os alemes calculam que seja um npn bc 337, se for realmente rpido a servir de interruptor pode ser que d..

----------


## Antnio Vitor

minha iluminao para a sump...

isto foi construido com leds "queimados" e raspados...e que os reaproveitei...

falta comprar lentes para os mesmos...
gastam 14 watts com a fonte a despejar 13 volts buck de 1000 mA.
com a fonte a 14 volts estava a gastar 20 watts...
o buck estava pois a disperdiar energia

Escusado ser dizer que seer a cobaia para o arduino..
leds xp-g com o pcb de 1 cm


cerca de 1300 lumens...

isto  exactamente como na calha superior, mas com menos leds e menos tenso de entrada no buck.
os leds ligados em srie...
leds colados com a tal pasta termica que cola da artic silver...
que afinal no me causou problema algum...
os leds tambm so dos baratos que comprei no ledrise...
tambm no tinham qualquer problema...

a gordura isso sim...das mos...
 :Big Grin: 

usem luvas de vynil ou latex bem limpas e se tocarem nos leds.
limpem com gua destilada, e deixem secar

no achho que isto prercise de ventoinhas...mas meti a que vinha com o dissipador...
que se lixe...gasta s 0.2 watts

ests leds j sofreram e muito...
soldados colados tirados
soldados de novo...da algum imperfeio na soldadura..
o pcb nalguns leds ficou afectado com tanta soldaduras, que tive dee soldar mesmo at ao led metendo uma grande gota de solda...porque os traces no pcb tinham partido...com o calor...
o que importa  que funciona...

fontes dos chineses no funciona...muitas das vezes s do 500 mA e mesmo a 1000 mA dvido que consigam dar corrente a 4 destes leds...sem queimarem...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Antnio,

Nessa iluminao para a sump, ests a utilizar um transformador diferente (do da calha do aqurio)? Ser que d para usar alguns daqueles transformadores dos computadores portteis para alimentao dos drivers e leds?

----------


## Antnio Vitor

no estou,  outtra fonte...
claro que d...
no meu caso 4x xp-g a 3.2 volts cada a 1000 mA d abaixo de 13 volts...
desde que d 1 ampere a 13 volts d...
se  para portatil d...

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Ora viva,

tenho acompanhado este topico diariamente pois o que estas a fazer  o que gostava de "tentar" fazer lol,

Ainda estou muito no inicio, vou comprar para ja 12 cree xre r5 e 12 cree xre royal blue, tinha uma pergunta para voes:
Tenho um carregador de portatil que tem um output de 19 volts com 4,74 Amps e 90 watts, dava para este carregador alimentar 4 bucks iguais aos do antonio de 700 ma??

Cumprimentos e continuem com este projecto bem porreiro
Vasco

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Ainda estou muito no inicio, vou comprar para ja 12 cree xre r5 e 12 cree xre royal blue, tinha uma pergunta para voes:
> Tenho um carregador de portatil que tem um output de 19 volts com 4,74 Amps e 90 watts, dava para este carregador alimentar 4 bucks iguais aos do antonio de 700 ma??


Boas Vasco,

Eu ainda tenho bastantes dvidas sobre as fontes de alimentao e os drivers. Em relao a esse carregador, o meu palpite  que os 19 volts associados a leds de aproximadamente 3 volts, dar para usar com os drivers a alimentar cerca de 6 leds em srie (19/3 = 6.33 leds). A amperagem, ainda tenho mais dvidas, no entanto, um palpite, com os 4.74A associados ao 700mA, dar para usar at cerca de uns 6 bucks (4740/700=6.77 bucks)... Melhor aguardar opinio do Antnio que j tem mais experincia com estas montagens...  :SbOk3: 

PS: em relao a potncia, uns 24 leds de 3V cada a 700mA, talvez P=VxI, portanto, P = 24x3 x 0.7 = 50.4W, possivelmente dar...  :yb665:   :SbOk:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Antnio, Os meus parabns pelo teu projecto.

Eu ando para me meter nisto, mas ainda no tive disponibilidade financeira para o investimento.

O teu setup serviu para tirar algumas duvidas que tinha, como por exemplo, o sucesso de montagem dos led's directamente num dissipador de grandes dimensses.

Eu tenho actualmente uma calha da sun sun com 3x150W HQI + 2x80W T5, e como calculas, este projecto  uma prioridade.

Tambm tenho arduino para depois fazer o controlador, mas para j, s fiz o software para as bombas, mais nada.

Qd avanar com o projecto, provavelmente vou-te melgar.

Uma duvida, o que colocas-te  frente dos led's,  acrilico ou vidro?

S mais uma coisa,  possivel receber uma PM tua com os fornecedores que utilizas-te, inclusiv para o dissipador? Fico-te muito agradecido.

Abrao,

Joo

----------


## António Vitor

Julgo que os xr-e gastam 3.5 volts a 700 mA, depois vou ver isso melhor, mas penso ser isso, logo para teres em 4 em série precisas de pelo menos 14  volts, no entanto podes ter mais tensão de entrada... 
5 Xr-e podes ter 17 volts...o que fica perto da fonte...

Julgo que esse carregador dá...tem amperagem que chegue.
Se gastas 700 mA num bucket ainda tens pelo menos mais 4,74-0,70
pelo menos porque podes até estares a gastar menos que os tais 0,7...

como estas coisas depende de muitos factores, tenta medir a potência gasta no sistema depois de estar montado...
se for perto dos tais 90W, que é o que dissestes que aguentava...
arriscas-te a queimar a fonte...

mas pelos calculos bate certo com a amperagem 4.74 A*19 V=90W

O buck que usei aguenta 30 volts, mas para existir mais eficiência convém alimentares com uma tensão perto do que o necessitas, e até para o buck aquecer menos...

usei acrilico para evitar os salpicos...
perguntas sobre fornecedores e material:
http://www.reefforum.net/f112/diy-leds-detalhado-20157/

----------


## Ernesto Silva

Boas, tenho uma dúvida, o porquê de usar leds xp-g e não os xr-e. É pelos lumens ou pela temperatura da côr? Será pelo preço? É que os xp-g têm um ângulo de 125º e os xr-e de 90º. A temperatura da côr nos xr-e é superior. 

Obrigado e saudações marinhas.

----------


## António Vitor

mais lumens, mais eficientes, e principalmente mais PAR...

Os xp-g podem ter menor temperatura, mas compensas bem com os xr-e royal blue...
e nem seei se isso é bem assim...

http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp7090_xre.asp
XR-e 5000-10000k, mas vai depender de muita coisa, como da amperagem...

com os xp-g tens de 5000 a 8500 são muito próximos...
claro dependendo da amperagem e mesmo da temperatura de funcionamento..
http://www.cree.com/products/xlamp_xpg.asp


A temperatura de cor quer dizer muito pouco...
O xp-g tem um pico mesmo onde o royal blue tem o mesmo pico...
e mais mais 30-40% de luz para os mesmos watts.
são melhores.

o angulo é 120º, daí ter comprado apenas lentes para os mesmos...com lentes podemos escolher a abertura que quisermos.

----------


## Ernesto Silva

Obrigado pela explicação. Mas, não querendo tornar-me maçador, qual é o ângulo de lentes que aconselhas para os xp-g? É que a minha calha está afastada, mais ou menos, 20/30cm da água e penso que 120º iria espalhar muito a luz, e já agora pela tua experiência, os royal blue necessitam de lentes para a mesma distância? Se sim qual as lentes, iguais às dos xp-g?

Obrigado

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Obrigado antónio,

Ajudou bastante a tua resposta, vou ver se arranjo um ou 2 carregadores que apanhem a voltagem ideal para cada serie de 6 ou 12 para separar a alimentação dos brancos e dos royal blue.

mais uma vez muito obrigado
1 abraço
Vasco

----------


## António Vitor

> Obrigado pela explicação. Mas, não querendo tornar-me maçador, qual é o ângulo de lentes que aconselhas para os xp-g? É que a minha calha está afastada, mais ou menos, 20/30cm da água e penso que 120º iria espalhar muito a luz, e já agora pela tua experiência, os royal blue necessitam de lentes para a mesma distância? Se sim qual as lentes, iguais às dos xp-g?
> 
> Obrigado


Nada maçador, se fosse maçador ão existiria aqui nenhum post meu...
 :Big Grin: 
As minhas respsostas é que podem ser maçadoras...
Esta acho que pode ser um desses exemplos...

Ernesto, podemos usar o teorema de pitagoras para calcular isso..
mas como não quero ter muito trabalho usei este programa online...
 :Big Grin: 

Calculator for Triangles - Simple mode

é só meter valores e o programa da a reesposta..

Se quiserem saltar a introdução a verde podem fazer vejam só os valores em baixo...
lol

divide o triangulo ao meio da sumbra da luz, sabemos que é conica, mas imagina que fazes um corte num plano qualquer vertical, ficas com um triangulo... para facilitar no raciocinio... corta esse triangulo em dois para teres um angulo recto...

ou seja usas um triangulo formado pelos limites da projecção da luz dividido por 2 

para perceberes o meu raciocinio e como cheguei a estes valores...
mais uma vez usando este programa online:

Calculator for Triangles - Simple mode

tendo um angulo 22.5º entre o lado que está perpendicular ao solo (distancia mais curta entre a luz e o aquário...atenção que estes calculos é para lentes de 45º... ), obviamente que em baixo na base teremos um angulo de 90º, se estivermos a 1 metro do aquário...ou seja esse lado medir 1 metro teremos:
C ou seja o tamanho da projecção 0.41421356237309505
multiplicando por 2 ficas, com 0.82 metros de projecção...

a que distância está as luzes da base do teu aquário?
usa o programa para saberes...

selecciona apenas onde vais meter os valores depois de calcular aparcem os valores correctos nos quadrados por seleccionar
mais um exemplo tem uma distancia de 70 cms ao solo do aquário vais ter:

a=0.7(distancia à base do aquario mais curta da luz)
β=90 (este é sempre 90º)
γ =22.5 (metade do angulo das lentes, corte ao meio)

dá como resultado c=0.28994949366116653
multiplica por 2 e tens a sombra que terá quase 60 cms...

se usares lentes de 30º...

a=0.7 (distancia à base do aquario mais curta da luz)
β=90 (este é sempre 90º)
γ =15 (metade do angulo das lentes, corte ao meio)

fica c=0.18756443470178589 multiplica por 2 e tens quase 40 cms...

mais um exemplo agora com as lentes internas dos XR-E,
a=0.7 (distancia à base do aquario mais curta da luz)
β=90 (este é sempre 90º)
γ =45 (metade do angulo das lentes, corte ao meio)

a 0.7 metros 1.4 metros de tamanho de projecção perdes muita luz...

os meus valores reais são os seguintes:
distância (neste momento ao solo) 0.55 metros
a=0.55
β=90 
γ =45 
c=0.55
dá um metro dee projecção...

Se o led tivesse a mesma luz em qualquer ponto nesta projecção tinha um rendimento acima de 50% (a base do meu aquário tem 60 cms), mas como sei que não tem (as luzes têm um pico de intensidade no cone ao centro)... e como sei que algumas lentes as mais fechadas atingem 75% dee eficiencia nalguns casos, não devo ter perdas significativas com os XR-e...talvez na mesma ordem de ópticas, isto porque estas coisas não são lineares, e mesmo com projecções de 90º, estes mandam bem mais luz no centro...


agora é tirar conclusões onde queres meter as luzes...e fazer uns calculos...

que eu sinceramente não fiz...lol...

ter em conta que se quiseres apenas iluminar o solo se "subires" na coluna de água, vais ter zonas de sombra, tipo mesmo em algumas rochas mais altas...

a ideia é depois deslocar as luzes para cima, para aumentar a projecção. mesmo que isso afecte alguma da eficiencia (máxima se iluminar só o solo)

esta é uma das razões por os leds serem mais eficientes temos um maior controlo na projecção da luz.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Na realidade há um tipo que já tem muita experiência com leds e a recomendação dele para o tipo de ópticas a usar é bastante simples...




> Optics
> 
> Optics are not one of the parts that you will need in every application. The whole point behind them, whether they be reflectors or lenses, it to focus the light into a smaller area. These start to become more important for tanks over 12-14" tall (*para cima de 30 a 35 cm de altura*). The amount of light at 12" (*30 cm*) is considerably less than at the surface, and it gets exponentially worse the deeper you go. Optics can help bring the performance back up to usable levels for deeper tanks.
> 
> Optics come in a wide variety of angles, from very narrow (4 degrees) to quite wide (50+ degrees) and even different shapes (oval beam patterns). Most of these aren't very useful for the most part, and only the optics in the 25-80 degree range prove to be the most useful. A tighter optic will have better performance at depth than a wider optic will, so thats something to keep in mind. Conversely, a narrow optic will require closer spacing of the LEDs to get enough overlap to stop spotlighting, and may require more LEDs to cover the same area.
> 
> *Based on recent test, I have found that 60 degree optics have the ability to reach 150W MH levels when LEDs are run at 1000mA. 40 degree optics can reach 250W levels. These tests were performed with Cree XR-E LEDs and optics.*
> 
> All optics are designed for a particular brand of LED. A lense designed for a Luxeon K2 will not work well for a Cree Q5, and vice versa. It's important that you pick the right optic for the LED you decide to use. There are many companies that support all the big makers, so finding something that will work for you should not be hard. Some of the vendors include:
> ...


Ultimate LED guide - Nano-Reef.com Forums

Portanto, pessoalmente, parece-me que é assim: para aquários com altura da coluna de água até uns 30 a 35 cm -> ópticas de 60º; para aquários com coluna de água acima de 35 a 40 cm -> ópticas de 40º ou mesmo 30º.  Por exemplo, as Aquabeam500 antigas, têm ópticas de 30º, os leds são alimentados a 700mA ou até menos, e conseguem ser adequadas para colunas de água até 60 cm. 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas,
> 
> Na realidade há um tipo que já tem muita experiência com leds e a recomendação dele para o tipo de ópticas a usar é bastante simples...
> 
> 
> Ultimate LED guide - Nano-Reef.com Forums
> 
> Portanto, pessoalmente, parece-me que é assim: para aquários com altura da coluna de água até uns 30 a 35 cm -> ópticas de 60º; para aquários com coluna de água acima de 35 a 40 cm -> ópticas de 40º ou mesmo 30º.  Por exemplo, as Aquabeam500 antigas, têm ópticas de 30º, os leds são alimentados a 700mA ou até menos, e conseguem ser adequadas para colunas de água até 60 cm.


A ideia é iluminar todo o aquário, de uma igual forma...

Tenho os meus bem juntinhos para não precisar de lentes, porque o overlap acontece no meu...

ou seja existe adição de fotões dos leds adjacentes, e portanto ok, é preciso ter ópticas para ter o mesmo nivel de um MH, mas a adição de fotões dos leds vizinhos pode ser até útil...e isso cria uma interrogação...
que distancia entre leds para ele estar a dizer isto?

acho que é até preferivel que isto aconteça para não criar o efeito de spotlight...

pergunto isto, porque se tivermos 100 fotões mais 100 fotõees do vizinho mais 100 fotões do outro vizinho...etc...
temos 300 fotões a iluminar a mesma área....

Se não tiveres a luz concentrada com lentes vais ter estas adições...

sinceramente ainda não acho que tenha menos luz sem ópticas...tenho mais disperdicio que sai do aquário...mas as ópticas não têm 100% deeficiência...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> A ideia é iluminar todo o aquário, de uma igual forma...
> ...
> que distancia entre leds para ele estar a dizer isto?
> ...
> Se não tiveres a luz concentrada com lentes vais ter estas adições...
> ...
> sinceramente ainda não acho que tenha menos luz sem ópticas...tenho mais disperdicio que sai do aquário...mas as ópticas não têm 100% deeficiência...


A ideia é ter níveis de PAR adequados em todos os níveis de profundidade...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Tenho ideia que a recomendação é de filas de leds distanciados 2'' (5.12 cm) uns dos outros, filas estas paralelas e distanciadas 3'' (7.68 cm) umas das outras... mas não confirmei...

Sem as lentes e para profundidades superiores a 45 cm, penso que a luz é tão dispersa que nos níveis inferiores poderá não ter valores PAR adequados, mesmo contando com a adição dos vários leds...

Uma coisa é achar, outra coisa é o que o evil fez, que tenho quase a certeza, fez testes e medições PAR com um aparelho...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Não sei se acrescento algo a este raro post de troca de ideias sobre algo que interessa a muitos.

O meu foco tem 119 leds de 1W (100 brancos - 14K e 19 azuis na onda de 645nm, penso que ambos da marca BridgeLux) . Os leds têm lentes de 120º. Estão colocados a 24-25cm da linha de água de modo a iluminar o meu aquário de 100cm de largura, pois o foco tem apenas 40cm de largura.

Na altura não fiz cálculos como o António sugere... foi mais a olhómetro e com chapéus de chuva à mistura para fazer de suporte... enfim...  :Coradoeolhos: 

Tenho 41-42cm de coluna de água.

Com resultados extremamente positivos.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> A ideia é ter níveis de PAR adequados em todos os níveis de profundidade... 
> 
> Tenho ideia que a recomendação é de filas de leds distanciados 2'' (5.12 cm) uns dos outros, filas estas paralelas e distanciadas 3'' (7.68 cm) umas das outras... mas não confirmei...
> 
> Sem as lentes e para profundidades superiores a 45 cm, penso que a luz é tão dispersa que nos níveis inferiores poderá não ter valores PAR adequados, mesmo contando com a adição dos vários leds...
> 
> Uma coisa é achar, outra coisa é o que o evil fez, que tenho quase a certeza, fez testes e medições PAR com um aparelho...



a que distância ele tinha os leds?
entre os leds que distância estavam eles?

para teres uma ideia eu consigo olhar perfeitamente para uma t5 ou 8 lado a lado...e tenho dificuldade em olhar para 1 led. ou para uma hqi...

porquê?
porque a luz t5 tem a luz a irradiar de uma maior superficie..ou seja VEM menos fotões de cada cm^2...
mas tem mais cm^2 a irradiar luz.

já diziam muitos que a t5 não penetraria em aquários fundos porque não tinham potência que chegasse.
diria que existem muitos aquários com t5 que dizem exactamente o contrário...

no entanto quando a luz t5 apareceu começou-se a dizer isso...
que teria dificuldade em penetrar em profundidade...

até parece que os fotões irrompem com mais facilidade pela água se forem mais fotões...

não é isso que se passa... fisicamente... a água absorve e reflecte uma percentagem dos fotões por cada cm de profundidade, se forem menos fotões também serão menos fotões absorvidos e reflectidos...

mais uma vez tenho muitissimo mais luz concentrada num led que tinha com t5, sem lentes e isso não faz os leds penetrarem mais...

O que acontece é que ele vai ter MAIS PAR em certas zonas e MENOS noutras, porque vai concentrar a luz em algumas zonas...
talvez isso engane o aparelho, que ao "ver" uma zona com mais par, aumenta esse valor...embora a zona possa ser reduzida...
não sei...eu confio muito nos meus olhos...embora seja subjectivo.

usar lentes para não provocarem disperdicio de luz para os lados, eu compreendo que aumente o PAR, mas dizeer que uma lente vai aumentar os fotões...e com isso a sua penetação na água...é fisicamente impossivel...

é isto que ele diz quado diz que aumenta o PAR, se aumentar o PAR nalgumas zonas vai diminuir em outras, não há volta a dar...

e só poderá ter razão se existir o tal desperdicio para fora do aquário...

um aquário mais fundo vai ter mais largura, e se tivermos uma fileira central de leds, menos disperdicio lateral...sem lentes...

para um aquario mais pequeno pode ser util para nao existir disperdicio lateral

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite
> 
> Não sei se acrescento algo a este raro post de troca de ideias sobre algo que interessa a muitos.
> 
> O meu foco tem 119 leds de 1W (100 brancos - 14K e 19 azuis na onda de 645nm, penso que ambos da marca BridgeLux) . Os leds têm lentes de 120º. Estão colocados a 24-25cm da linha de água de modo a iluminar o meu aquário de 100cm de largura, pois o foco tem apenas 40cm de largura.
> 
> Na altura não fiz cálculos como o António sugere... foi mais a olhómetro e com chapéus de chuva à mistura para fazer de suporte... enfim... 
> 
> Tenho 41-42cm de coluna de água.
> ...


Isso prova que eu tenho razão e os teus resultados positivos...
não estou a gostar de algumas zonas de penumbra com as lentes no meu...
é que eu posso baixar mais os leds...
 :Big Grin: 

acho que só não vou tirar porque estão bem colados e posso ainda partir algum led... e por pelo menos estarem protegidos...

O vidro lateral também poderá fazer de fibra óptica e direccionar a luz para o aquário de novo...
o disperdicio pode não ser muito grande...

----------


## António Vitor

Consequência de ter lentes, deixei de ter algas no vidro frontal, o outro continua sujo, mas também está mais limpo...(nos laterais ainda tenho alguma incidência de luz mas mesmo assim nem 10% do que tinha com hqi e t5..

portanto tenho mesmo muito pouca luz a incidir nos vidros, tive de baixar os corais para maior profundidade, ou seja de um lado fiz uma terraplanagem, para que os corais recebessem todos mais luz, existia na parte de trás os corais mais altos, alguns a receber menos luz, por causa das ópticas...
e ficavam na sombra das opticaas, apanhavam só com algum azul...

não tenho efeito de spotlight, porque tenho os leds a alguma distância...e a coisa fica mais difusa, e gradual, tenho uma iluminação muito semelhante ao que eu tinha com t5 e hqi...quer em tipo, quer em intensidade...

Agora o pearling é que me deixa ainda de boca aberta...

Continua as pedras fazem pearling, mesmo as que estão em baixo...
eu tinha algas, mas pearling nada...agora algas das chatas ainda nada mas a coralina mesmo faz pearling...

Estamos possivelmente no ponto de saturação da produção de oxigénio de algumas algas..mesmo cá em baixo no fundo...

portanto isto prova que apenas com 170 watts de leds, ter nota que tenho mais eficiencia nas xp-g por estar apenas a funcionar como 700 mA, é suficiente...
tenho corais a ganhar cor...
depois mostro...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> A ideia é ter níveis de PAR adequados em todos os níveis de profundidade... 
> 
> Tenho ideia que a recomendação é de filas de leds distanciados 2'' (5.12 cm) uns dos outros, filas estas paralelas e distanciadas 3'' (7.68 cm) umas das outras... mas não confirmei...
> 
> Sem as lentes e para profundidades superiores a 45 cm, penso que a luz é tão dispersa que nos níveis inferiores poderá não ter valores PAR adequados, mesmo contando com a adição dos vários leds...
> 
> Uma coisa é achar, outra coisa é o que o evil fez, que tenho quase a certeza, fez testes e medições PAR com um aparelho...


só agora reparei que escrevestes a distância entre leds dele...
peço desculpa..

Artur tenho mais leds que ele (concentração), devo ter um a cada 4 cms, quer em fila quer para o lado, o problema dele pode ter sido do afastamento que ele tinha a calha da luz, não acho que sem lentes haja muitas perdas laterais...
quantos watts tem ele ?
mesmo mais difusos, se forem mais watts tens mais par...
ao estilo das t5...

Mesmo com leds tenho mais gastos energéticos que muita gente com moles ou LPS saudáveis com luz convencional...
 :Big Grin: 

Sim estou a usar lentes, e o resultado não me parece mal...ou seja não é pior que sem lentes...

À primeira vista parecia melhor com lentes....eu tive essa impressão inicial...

mas não é bem assim, mais uma vez é bem subjectivo...a minha opinião de acordo...
isto se claro baixarmos a iluminária a poucos cms da água no caso de não termos lentes... o que pode ser problemático...
Se quisermos alguma distância de seguança, ter lentes simplifica e melhora a luz.

tenho algum spill de azul dos tais de 90º XR-e (os que soldei mesmo ao pcb...) o que dá um efeito giro ao estilo das novas tv's...
 :Big Grin: 
led tv...com ambient light...
hehe
Quem conhece a minha calha sabe que é tipo descapotável...
está tapada á frente (abre completamente) e lateralmente, atrás está aberta, é aí que ocorre o spill para a parede, da luz reflectida da água, do acrilico e mesmo dos leds...(azuis, pouco das lentes)

uma coisa é achar outra é adquirir a opinião de outros, eu prefiro a minha experiência, mesmo subjectiva....

mas claro a compra que fiz das lentes foi porque adquiri a opinião de outros...
 :Wink: 

comprar um aparelho para medir o PAR seria uma alucinação, mas comprar um desses aparelhos, para um clube de aquariofilia, e passar por todos os membros sempre que precisassem, ficando na casa do último que precisou, era uma boa ideia, ao estilo do que fizeram muitos americanos...
em portugal ainda tentei criar um...mas eu não tenho mesmo tempo, e a coisa morreu...com pena minha...e a culpa pode ter sido minha...

Este aparelho valia ouro para todos os membros, visto que mesmo com outra fonte de luz, ficava com dados cientificos se realmente teria boa luz ou não...
bastava ver isso e passar ao outro...
com 20 membros apenas um aparelho de 200 euros ficaria apenas a 10 para cada um...
não sei quanto ucsta um aparelho que meça o PAR, mas não deve ser barato...

----------


## António Vitor

http://reeftv.dyndns.tv:86/?src=1&mode=4

não gostei da terraplanagem, acho que este é um bom compromisso digam coisas...

ainda á espera que alguns corais cresçam...vão crescendo...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Recebi hoje dois leds (um branco e um azul), duas lentes (uma 40º outra 60º) e uns fios pré-cortados, que encomendei há dias no RapidLed.com. Ainda não tenho driver (buck), encomendado a loja alemã, nem fonte de alimentação específica. Achas que é possível experimentar os leds com pilhas AA 1.5V ou transformadores de uns 5 a 6V (tipo telemóveis) que aqui tenho sem estragar os leds?

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Recebi hoje dois leds (um branco e um azul), duas lentes (uma 40º outra 60º) e uns fios pré-cortados, que encomendei há dias no RapidLed.com. Ainda não tenho driver (buck), encomendado a loja alemã, nem fonte de alimentação específica. Achas que é possível experimentar os leds com pilhas AA 1.5V ou transformadores de uns 5 a 6V (tipo telemóveis) que aqui tenho sem estragar os leds?


Se não ultrapassar a tensão nominal (normal) do led não tens problema.
que leds são?
se fosse xr-e ou xp-g aguentavam o carregador desde que fosse 2 leds em série, já que a tensão nominal é acima de 3 volts (com os carregadores), em série dividimos em 2 a tensão.

os carregadores é que podiam pifar ...

2 pilhas AA em série teremos 3 volts também seria abaixo...gastavam-se num instante...isto para alimentar só 1 led

verifica a amperagem que suportam, e a tensão...
manda o link dos leds?

são XR-e?
Se sim isso ilumina até testando com um multimetro .na opção de verificar leds...numa determinada polaridade...
mesmo com muito pouca corrente...
acho até que se calhar acende com 1.5 volts...com apenas 1 pilha AA.
os xp-g é igual.
embora aguentem mais tensão... com muito pouca tensão eles acordam...
testa apenas com 1 pilha AA ou mesmo AAA

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Sim, são ambos XR-E...

CREE XR-E Q5 Cool White 3W LED on Star

CREE XR-E Royal Blue 3W LED on Star

portanto, penso que os azuis serão iguais aos teus...

PS: Especificações... http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/XLamp7090XR-E.pdf



> Characteristics Unit Minimum Typical Maximum
> DC Forward Current - white ≥ 5000 K, royal blue, blue mA *1000*
> DC Forward Current - white < 5000 K, green mA *700*
> DC Pulse Current (@ 1 kHz, 10% duty cycle) A 1.8
> Reverse Voltage V 5
> Forward Voltage (@ 350 mA) V *3.3* 3.9
> Forward Voltage (@ 700 mA) V *3.5*
> Forward Voltage (@ 1000 mA) - white ≥ 5000 K, royal blue, blue V *3.7*

----------


## António Vitor

> Sim, são ambos XR-E...
> 
> CREE XR-E Q5 Cool White 3W LED on Star:
> CREE XR-E Q5 Cool White 3W LED on Star
> 
> CREE XR-E Royal Blue 3W LED on Star:
> CREE XR-E Royal Blue 3W LED on Star
> 
> portanto, penso que os azuis serão iguais aos teus...


não toques nas lentes...
sim são...até os brancos são semelhantes... embora mais pequenos os meus.
o processo de fabrico apenas minituarizou os componentes...por isso são mais eficientes os xp-g é ao estilo dos pc's...

porque não vais antes para os xp-g?
se forem em pcb star maiores o problema das soldaduras é o mesmo.
A temperatura de cor é semelhante, se não for igual...

A 700 mA ganhas quase 100 lumens por watt...

o unico problema dos xp-g é serem dificeis de arranjar lentes, mas agora já apareceram algumas...

os azuis aguentam menos amperagem que os brancos....
cerca de 700 mA máximos!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Testei o led com um multímetro e deu uma luz ténue.  :Pracima:  Depois experimentei com uma pilha recarregável AA 1.2V 800mA mas não deu qualquer luz... entretanto experimentei com duas (e assim ter 2.4V) e já acendeu e bem!  :SbOk3:  Estava tentado a experimentar o Royal Blue, mas se o limite máximo aceitável é mesmo os 750mA e estas pilhas têm 800mA, melhor não arriscar... Vou testar outras fontes... E tenho aqui também várias resistências de electrónica, provavelmente poderei fazer um esquema para limitar voltagem e amperagem e proteger os leds  :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

as pilhas não vão queimar nada só se mandarem mais tensão que o que o led aguenta...

ou seja o led consome 1000 mA a 3.7 volts.
Esses 800 mA é o máximo que a pilha aguenta...mais nada...

uma fonte pode ser 100 amperes, se só te dar 3.7 volts, o led vai estar a 1000 mA. Se a fonte de dar 3.5 vai estar a 700 mA.

com os buckets e porque limitam a corrente, eles limitam a tensão...senão a corrente aumentaria ...ou seja corta a tensão para limitar a corrente.
isto porque os leds começam a "chupar" mais corrente quando a tensão aumenta...simples...estão relacionados.

não sei a quantos amperes estava o led quando testastes com 2.4 volts...
mas julgo que possivelmente nem chegou aos 100 mA

o led aguenta 1000 mA, não é aconselhado...
mas uma coisa é acender uns segundos...outra acender por horas...como no meu caso.
aí convém teres o tal arrefecimento.

Os leds se tivesses forma de os arrefecer acho que aguentariam até aos 1500 mA
 :Big Grin: 
por gráficos que vi acho que led estará perto dos 4 volts com 1500 mA, é quase exponencial a corrente...

para facilitar no raciocinio os amperes estão relacionados com o consumo, 
tensão vezes a amperagem tens os watts.

com mais tensão vais ter mais amperagem nos leds e portanto mais consumo

Tensão X amperagem = watts (consumo)

O máximo da eficiência destes leds é a 350 mA, onde tem a maior eficiência lumens por watt.

a 700 mA tens um consumo de 2.45 W por led.
a 350 mA tens um consumo de pouco mais de 1 w por led.

tens um gasto a 700 mA de 2.25 w se tivesses os xp-g, acho que é aqui que está a maior eficiência deverá dar sensivelmente a mesma luz com a mesma amperagem.

tenho 94W de consumo com os leds brancos xp-g e 88 watts com os XR-e, e no aparelho estou a gastar menos ...

ou seja os buckets não estão a limitar a 700 mA, mas ligeiramente menos.
os alemães que os testaram afirmam que anda em redor de 550 mA...não sei mas pode ser verdade...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Tinha aqui umas pilhas AAA recarregáveis de 1.2V e 750mAh (perfeito). Ficaram a carregar de ontem para hoje. Agora testei com três em série (3.6V e 750mAh) no led branco e dá uma luz espectacular com a lente de 40º, ilumina uma parede a 4 ou 5 metros de distância!  :SbSourire2:  Com a lente de 60º ilumina uma maior área, porém na parede menos intensa... Tentei olhar para a luz mas ao aproximar da linha principal os olhos não aguentam... hehehe

Caramba.. testei agora com o azul, os mesmos 3.6V e 750mAh, impressionante!!! 8)

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito bom!!!  :tutasla: 

Óh xôr Vitor, e fotos disso tudo não há?
Bota lá isso para a malta ver como o aquário fica iluminado!

----------


## António Vitor

> Muito bom!!! 
> 
> Óh xôr Vitor, e fotos disso tudo não há?
> Bota lá isso para a malta ver como o aquário fica iluminado!


Obrigado...
fotos já postei e meti no meu blog...mas posso meter dee novo...
 :Big Grin: 
não esquecendo a minha webcam

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...0/100_1021.JPG

esta em baixo tirei ontem...
alterei só ligeiramente o aquascape...
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...0/100_1057.JPG

fotos veem depois as de desenvolvimento...tenho andado a tirar...

era para meter mais leds, mas parei depois de verificar que já tinha a mesma luz (subjectivo) do que tinha antes (175 w de leds versus 4x54W t5+ 2x150W HQI...) mas se eu quiser ainda posso dar mais um "cheirinho"
 :Big Grin: 
acho que não vale apena os sps estão a crescer e a ganhar cor.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Não tinha reparado no blog...

A foto tem bom aspecto!
A luz parece uniforme e intensa!

Gosto! :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

estava a pensar (estou á espera do correio com o arduino que comprei no ebay)....se calhar só segunda...
e nesta longa espera, pensei que o XP-G depois de analisar bem o espectro do mesmo, é pelo menos o branco mesmo com 6000k, um dos melhores leds para reef.

tive a ver bem os gráficos e aquilo manda uma BUJARDA, um pico mesmo na mouche, das tais true actinicas...
 :Big Grin: 

é mais eficiente, em todos os aspectos que o XR-e, acho que para quem gosta de tons mais quentes, um sistema de XP-g brancos, serveria para reef, com ainda mais eficiência...

A razão dos XP-G serem mais baratos ou ao mesmo preço dos XR-e, é por serem mais pequenos, e portanto mais baratos de se fazerem...lei moore dos semicondutores...

antevejo leds cada vez mais pequenos baratos e mais eficientes...

agora o diy pode se sentir...(tornar pequeno muito pequeno os leds pode dificultar)
e daí talvez não ...existem já módulos com 4-5 leds em cada star...
por isso...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

interessante, acho que podemos fazr um completo bypass nas tais actinicas...

mas isso é a minha opinião...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Tenho de reconhecer que tinhas razão...




> AquaRay announced their AquaBeam 1500 XG Ultima LED aquarium lighting tile. This 1500 XG has 52% higher output than the AquaBeam 1000 and designed for marine aquarium setups. *This unit uses un-lensed (120°) XP-G LEDs driven at 700mA for optimal efficiency.* While using the latest and brightest generation of CREE® XP-G PowerLEDs available. ...


TMC releases AquaBeam 1500 XG Ultima LED from AquaRay

 :tutasla: 

Além da nova Aquabeam 1500 XG (evolução da 1000 HD), a TMC vai lançar também um novo controlador/programador de iluminação com dois canais independentes: 6+2 tomadas.  :SbOk: 

Multicontrol 8 for the Aquaray LEDs coming soon from Tropical Marine Centre

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Tenho de reconhecer que tinhas razão...
> 
> 
> TMC releases AquaBeam 1500 XG Ultima LED from AquaRay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tás a ver unlenses...
 :Big Grin: 

no entanto acho que eles devem meter algum tipo de reflector...digo eu, já que os xp-g têm uma abertura de 120º...pelo menos parece que sim...

Os vidros fazem o resto se tiveres beem próximo do aquário a luz reflecte do vidro, uma lente faz exactamente a mesma coisa...só que é na lente.

Em termos de eficiência com lentes ou sem lentes é proximo no entanto fico com alguma menor uniformidade na luz(com lentes), tem aspectos positivos , e negativos...

positivos é eu colocar onde tem mais PAR, SPS mais exigentes, que parece que ficam malucos...

já poupei cerca de 150 KW, num mês, cerca de...
para pagar com a conta de luz o investimento ainda vai demorar, mas espero estar pago com o que eu vou poupar em manutenção....num ano ou 2....

Os corais estão a ficar magnificos, tenho uma acropora que está a ficar verde fluoreescente...cada vez MAIS.
 :Wink: 

isso do aquabeam corre a 700 mA, mas os leds não são iguais aos meus são a 9000k...
alguns que testados deram mais kelvins....e foram direccionados para a tmc...

O maximo atingido com os xp-g é em redor dos 300 mA, onde manda mais de 150 lumens por watt.
 :Big Grin: 
uma hqi tipica com uns 4200 kelvin manda 90 qunado são novas...
uma com 10 000 kelvin mete bem menos lumens por watt...

agora adiciona o facto do tal pico no "royal blue", 
e possivel eu ter mais sucesso do que com luz tradcional estando eu com 1/4 da potencia que antes tinha ....acho que sim...

os meus bucks embora de 700 mA estão a trabalhar perto dos 600 mA, mais perto do óptimo...
e é perto do que manda a calha da tmc...
só que eu tenho 42 leds xp-g...
é como se eu tivesse 4 calhas dessas, não esquecendo mais 36 royal blues...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Tenho de reconhecer que tinhas razão...
> 
> 
> TMC releases AquaBeam 1500 XG Ultima LED from AquaRay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O arduino com lcd e botões é que ainda~não chegou a casa..

está em Portugal desde a ultima quarta feira, lisboa, mas como é hábito demora mais tempo de lisboa a minha casa (a 8 kms dee distância) do que do reino unido a portugal...
 :Big Grin: 
CTT  :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo:  :Prabaixo: 

não é um arduino é um clone,100% compativel...vamos ver...
segunda ou terça já devo estar a criar o meu controlador...

O da gtronica ainda estou á espera da encomenda, acho que posso esperar sentado como comprei pela paypal, acho que não vou ter mais problemas, e o dinheiro vai ser restituido.

tentar ter alguma espécie de ligação ao pc, ver se aprendo isto rápido como tenho os 4 leds no dissipador de pc para brincar vai ser mais fácil do que estsar a fazer propriamente na calha.

só não posso é brincar hoje
 :Frown: 
hahahha


Tenciono numa primeira fase ter algumas escalas de inteensidade moonlight predefinidas, um sistema aleatório de intensidade no moonlight, tipo meio psicadélico, mas como este que agora comprei é o docimilla não vou ter canais suficientes pwm (alguns vão estar a trabalhar com o lcd...que até posso tirar...) libertando mais pinos pwm...
vamos ver o que vou fazer.

imaginem 4 zonas distintas com niveis de intensidade diferente e a mudar aleatóriamente acho que fica giro.

Em relação aos brancos faço se calhar apenas um canal, para crescendo e dimnuindo só...

não consigo ver vantagens, reduzir a intensidade, para quÊ?
seria giro implementar, mas não traz vantagens, agora menos stress nos peixes um crescendo suave isso sim quando liga...ou diminuindo....

Agora no moonlight, que não serve para nada só para o efeito cool, podemos inventar...
moonlight só acenderá xr-e....

Se o pwm não fucionar como espero, por causa dos bucks, tenciono usar mais canais digitais normais, e só acender básicamente ...um a um cada modulo, são 12 modulos secções de leds separados...
tenho de ter 12 pinos digitais...

dá um crescendo menos suave, mas de igual forma útil para não estressar os peixes.
poderia usar a solução do baltasar...era outra hipótese.

----------


## António Vitor

tenho aqui uns 100 leds high bright dos tradicionais (oferecidos pela loja alemã)

isto custa 10 centimos a unidade, ou ainda menos....
todos azuis.

20 mA cada com tensões semelhantes aos outros.....

são muitos destes leds que dão a tal imagem errada dos leds, não tem nada a ver com os XR-e e muito menos com os xp-g...
nada mesmo...


uma ideia e porque sei que fica mesmo lindo, é usar estes bem juntos tipo todos numa pequenissima zona, a reflectir a luz para o aqua não de uma forma vertical , mas obliqua para provocar mais efeito cintilação, e efeitos de luz curiosos...e deixar estar os xr-e em paz...
 :Big Grin: 

experimentem usar uma lanterna a leds, e apontar esta nessa forma no aquário... e obseervam o efeito estrondoso que faz...
:

----------


## António Vitor

o efeito de simples leds da treta no moonlight é espectacular, acho mesmo que o espectro destes acentua a fluorescencia bem mais do que os XR-E royal blue
estará relacionado com os corais que tenho...possivelmente.. mas também por ter um espectro ligeiramente mais alto (maior comprimento de onda)

estou tentado a usar dois spots destes leds, e não usar a calha para o moonlight...

também porque não quero ofuscar os peixes....
 :Big Grin: 

para o moonlight chegam leds da treta.

o facto de estar a apagar e a acender os leds repetidamente faz-me uma certa confusão e será por isso também que não quero estressar a calha propriamente dita.

2 pins pwm chegam para controlar a calha entre azuis e brancos...e mais outro para controlar estes dois projectores moonlight..(já fiz um...)
 :Big Grin: 

só vai existir incremento e diminuição de luz só no inicio durante uns minutos e no fim do ciclo de luz...

----------


## António Vitor

algumas fluoreescencias têm o pico a 480 nm, e acho que é a maior parte dos meus corais, estes leds da "treta" parecem resultar...
 :Big Grin: 

não experimentei unicamente com os royal blue, mas julgo também fabricarem fluorescencias, terei de já ter colocado o arduino para desligar os brancos...

vejam:
http://reeftv.dyndns.tv:86/?src=1&mode=4

tive a reflectir e fica só assim eliminando o incomodo aos peixes, já que é apenas um foco a iluminar apenas uma zona diminuta do aquário chega para moonlight...

meti os leds numa mola daquelas grandes, e portanto sempre que quero ilumino outra região...
agora fica assim para não acordar os peixes.

já teenho com que me entreter a tirar fotos da fluorescencias...
vamos ver se a minha camera fabrica alguma coisa de jeito.

----------


## António Vitor

Encontnrei um outro artigo tocando o assunto da não existência de ópticas:

Vertex Lumina LED Review Surfaces, Ignites Optics Debate | glassbox-design.com

Eu acho que o melhor foi o que eu fiz...
metade dos leds com ópticas metade sem...
 :Big Grin: 



quer dizer isto para acontecer no meu não poderia ter coralina no vidro de trás...está cheio dela...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

falado agora de leds versus HQI, relacionado com o tópico regurgitação, também eu era ...quase adverso aos leds...tinha de evoluir e blablabla..

só fiz este DIY porque vi alguns tópicos diy no reefcentral, não fiz igual a eles, em alguns pontos, como por exemplo estar a usar xp-g, mas acreditei que 32 leds a 700 mA seria mesmo equivalente a uma 250 hqi...eles juravam que sim...

E sinceramente é!
completamente...aliás se for com xp-g é superior, a nivel de intensidade, e a nivel de qualidade.

claro que haverá sempre vozes contrárias que por acaso aqui fazem-se pouco sentir... 

Um dos maiores saltos qualitativos foi mesmo depois de passar para estes leds, 36 leds se for como o que eu montei custam 36*6 euros algo como 200 e picos euros...
não precisa sequer de ópticas...depende do gosto de cada um.

portanto é daquelas coisas, é ENORMEMENTE SUPeRIOR, mas de uma ordem dee grandeza que eu sinceramente não percebo a resistência do pessoal...

também é verdade que vai aparecer boas calhas e existem já mas a preços proibitivos, agora um diy e acoisa fica messmo MAIS BARATA que as tais convencionais...
e claro é um "diy", que de diy tem pouco...já que não seei fabricar leds...
 :Big Grin: 

imaginar um aquário com 1000W 4 hqi de 250 W

4x 32 leds destes serveria em 4 calhas (dissipadores) distintas, não acho que precise de ventoinhas, o calor que isto produz é ... insignificante.

----------


## António Vitor

finalmente recebi o meu arduino...

e já fiz o meu "hello world"...

Water inspiration: primeira brincadeira com o pwm e com o arduino...

metam play no video...funciona mesmo!

embora os tempos estejam anarquicos, foi á lá regarder os loops...

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Finalmente chegou o teu arduino, e pelo que vejo no video ja funciona bastante bem  :Smile:  daqui a uns tempos falo contigo para fazer o mesmo lol

parabens

1 abraço 
Vasco

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Vasquim!

amanhã acho que isto deve estar pronto...
falta depois usar o lcd e botões que tenho dee programar...
 :Big Grin: 
o lcd é mais complexo que controlar leds... bem mais...

desde já agradeço ao Baltasar, sem a ajuda dele e dicas (como unir a massa) isto não funcionaria...nem eu teria esta ideia...

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Eu por cá aguardo os leds 12 cree xre white e 12 cree xre royal blue, comprados no ledrise mas tenho de aguardar prai umas 4 semanas pois não tem em stock os azuis.

Quanto à fonte optei por duas tipo carregador de portatil com tensão regulada para os 22v, cada aguenta 4A com 100W mais que suficiente.
Irei ligar 12 leds a cada fonte, num paralelo com a fonte de 6 leds para ficar nos 22 v (não sei se me fiz entender lolol).
Terei 4 bucks = aos teus ligados a cada 6 leds para controle pwm  :Wink:  viva o arduino lololol.

Tenho é muitas duvidas quanto ao dissipador de calor, comprei no ledrise uns de 27 cm mas não sei se aquilo vai aguentar na agua salgada pois o aquario terá de ficar tapado  :Frown:  terei fans a circular ar para o aquario mas não posso tirar a tampa (esposa não deixa, queixa-se que vai evaporar muito lololol o maximo que consegui puxar dela foi fans para introduzir ar, mal sabe ela que a evaporação vai sempre continuar lololol shhhhhh)

Penso ser isso gostaria de comentarios,

1 abraço a todos e continuem com este topico pois ajuda bastante  :Wink: 
Vasco Rodrigues

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu por cá aguardo os leds 12 cree xre white e 12 cree xre royal blue, comprados no ledrise mas tenho de aguardar prai umas 4 semanas pois não tem em stock os azuis.
> 
> Quanto à fonte optei por duas tipo carregador de portatil com tensão regulada para os 22v, cada aguenta 4A com 100W mais que suficiente.
> Irei ligar 12 leds a cada fonte, num paralelo com a fonte de 6 leds para ficar nos 22 v (não sei se me fiz entender lolol).
> Terei 4 bucks = aos teus ligados a cada 6 leds para controle pwm  viva o arduino lololol.
> 
> Tenho é muitas duvidas quanto ao dissipador de calor, comprei no ledrise uns de 27 cm mas não sei se aquilo vai aguentar na agua salgada pois o aquario terá de ficar tapado  terei fans a circular ar para o aquario mas não posso tirar a tampa (esposa não deixa, queixa-se que vai evaporar muito lololol o maximo que consegui puxar dela foi fans para introduzir ar, mal sabe ela que a evaporação vai sempre continuar lololol shhhhhh)
> 
> 
> ...



só precisas de uma fonte.. os bucks é que vão estar ligados em paralelo..
não achas melhor?

depois do buck é que vais ligar os leds em série..

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Pois era isso os bucks em paralelo espliquei-me mal, quanto à fonte achas que 1 só chega? a multiplicar os 3w dos leds por 24 realmente so consome 72 w sendo a fonte 100w é capaz de dar...

e os dissipadores que achas? chegas-te a mandar buscar destes não foi?

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois era isso os bucks em paralelo espliquei-me mal, quanto à fonte achas que 1 só chega? a multiplicar os 3w dos leds por 24 realmente so consome 72 w sendo a fonte 100w é capaz de dar...
> 
> e os dissipadores que achas? chegas-te a mandar buscar destes não foi?


desisti e comprei cá.

são melhores os de cá!
mais espesso e maiores...
acho que eu já referi aqui uma loja que os vende.
Dissipadores de alumínio
o bis95...

mas esse também deverá dar...
 :Big Grin: 

tal como tinha dito isto aquece pouco.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

No AKI e Leroy Merlin há umas barras de aluminio (algumas anodizado), se bem que mais estreitas (talvez uns 3cm), mas devem dar, não? Pelo menos para uma fila de leds...  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Olha o gajo metido no Arduino...
Também tu?!?!?  :Coradoeolhos: 

Vais usar o Arduino para controlar o ligar e desligar ou mais funcionalidades?


Tu com esta história toda dos leds e este DIY estás é a arranjar maneira de teres de levar comigo a melgar-te para o meu aquário (já não falta tudo  :yb663: ).

Já agora, para um aqua de 2m x 1m x 80cm é coisa para quantos leds?  :yb665: 


P.S.:Tenho de te fazer uma visita para ver isso  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ernesto Silva

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos às minhas dúvidas.

Agora, só mais umas perguntas, os Bucks são melhores os de 1000mA ou os de 700mA, se dessem para regular não era melhor? 

Outra pergunta é, quantos leds é que se devem ligar a cada Buck, 6/7/8?

A nível de ligação, a corrente vem da fonte e liga ao buck, e do Buck aos leds, certo?

Para um aquário com 150cmX65cmX60cm de altura quantos leds achas que são necessários? E o rácio é 50/50, 60/40, sendo o 1º valor de xr-e Royal Blue e o 2º de xp-g?

O que pensas desta fonte? LedRise - 12VDC Powersupply, 230V input, 25000mA, 320W, with cooling fan LR95035

E por último, eu sei que já deste a tua opinião mas o meu aquário não é tapado entre a calha e o aquário, achas que deva pôr lentes nos xp-g uma vez que têm um ângulo de 120º? É que é díficil arranjar lentes com 80º ou 60º para os xp-g?

Muito obrigado pelos teus esclarecimentos e parabéns pelo teu projecto, pois penso que está o máximo e ajuda os outros a aventurarem-se.

----------


## António Vitor

> Olha o gajo metido no Arduino...
> Também tu?!?!? 
> 
> Vais usar o Arduino para controlar o ligar e desligar ou mais funcionalidades?
> 
> 
> Tu com esta história toda dos leds e este DIY estás é a arranjar maneira de teres de levar comigo a melgar-te para o meu aquário (já não falta tudo ).
> 
> Já agora, para um aqua de 2m x 1m x 80cm é coisa para quantos leds? 
> ...


Qaundo quiseres, mas tenho de arrumar a sala, isto da sala seer a oficina é complicado
lol...

se for para sps...deixa cá ver...
para 80 cms de profundidade é capaz de seer boa ideia usares lentes...
isso é capaz de ser muitos leds...
 :Big Grin: 

tenho 78 leds, mas uma área bem mais pequena que o teu, 120x60x60cm...
diria que 200 prá ai...
 :Big Grin: 
usarias calhas mais pequenas, e um sistema inteligente de as colocar de forma a incidir mais luz nas zonas mais importentes, aí talvez não precisasses de tantos leds...

Tal como o meu onde os leds estão equilibradamente distribuidos terás de ter pelo menos uns 200 leds (a 700 mA, não aconselho ninguém a meter 1000mA isso vai reduzir a eficiência dos leds, que tem nos 350 mA o óptimo...mas com 350 mA teriamos de usar ainda mais leds), e lentes também menos apertadas, ou mesmo sem lentes como tenho os meus XR-e...

compravas era tudo xp-g acho que já começaram a aparecer o royal blue...

----------


## António Vitor

> Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos às minhas dúvidas.
> 
> Agora, só mais umas perguntas, os Bucks são melhores os de 1000mA ou os de 700mA, se dessem para regular não era melhor? 
> 
> Outra pergunta é, quantos leds é que se devem ligar a cada Buck, 6/7/8?
> 
> A nível de ligação, a corrente vem da fonte e liga ao buck, e do Buck aos leds, certo?
> 
> Para um aquário com 150cmX65cmX60cm de altura quantos leds achas que são necessários? E o rácio é 50/50, 60/40, sendo o 1º valor de xr-e Royal Blue e o 2º de xp-g?
> ...


melhor usar bucks de 700 mA, 1000 mA reduzes a longevidade, e perdes eficiência nos leds...

os leds a ligar em cada buck ( se forem dos bucks que comprei no led-tech.de), é o numero maximo que consegues ligar em série com a tensão que forneces...

fonte alimenta buck e a série de leds está ligada ao buck do outro lado (se forem dos bucks que comprei)

Podes ligar apenas um led, mas o buck tem de dissipar o resto em calor (desperdicio), se tiveres 20 volts, sabendo a tensão nominal a 700 mA (os xp-g a tensão é mais baixa que nos XR-e), acho que a 3.2 volts no caso dos xp-g terás de fazer esta equação:

20 terá de ser maior que 3.2 x Y.

ou seja vais aumentando o Y até ultrapassar o 20, nessa altura reduzes para o anterior, decrementas 1....
tens o numero ideal de leds com 20 volts...
os bucks aguentam até perto de 30 volts..

com outra fonte e tensão os calculos serão diferentes, é substituir o 3.2 por 3.5 no caso dos XR-E e a tensão da fonte alterar o 20.

Essa fonte só teem 12 volts, portanto vais ter de usar mais bucks...
queres poupar nos buck usa uma de 24 volts...

o rácio entre leds é ao gostto ded cada um, acho que dá perfeitamente só com white e xp-G, isto porque tem um pico nos 455 nm....

para meter lentes metes com mais dee 60º...senão não vale a pena...
45º acho um bom valor...

e mais uma vez Obrigado pelas palavras...
 :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

> No AKI e Leroy Merlin há umas barras de aluminio (algumas anodizado), se bem que mais estreitas (talvez uns 3cm), mas devem dar, não? Pelo menos para uma fila de leds...


para o calor passar dos leds para o aluminio, na zona onde este vai ficar convém ter mais espessura, existem alguns dissipadores para um único led, e estes têm 1 cm de espessura...

O calor é muito localizado, se passar rapidamente para o resto do material, vai impedir o sobreaquecimento...

Ter mais superficie ajuda (laminas) mas não é tudo.

O que eu comprei tem quase 5 mm, poderia ser melhor mas acho que a 700 mA serve...

----------


## António Vitor

já acabei de programar o arduino...
com contagem decrescente...
 :Big Grin: 

o código está sujo, mas se não aparecer nenhum bug, funciona...
A sujidade transcreve de eu tentar arranjar varias peças de outros projectos, e enfiar isto no meu programa...
com muito más práticas de programação á mistura...
não tou para ai virado na optimização...funciona até deescobrir algum bug e é o que interessa...

consegui "fabricar" isto em menos de 1 dia...
não é muito fácil...mas faço o que posso...
 :Big Grin: 

pin 3 e 11 vão controlar as luzes azuis e brancas respectivamente
isto funciona com um lcdshield dos mais baratos com o arduino também dos mais baratos...

tudo 30 e poucos euros deesde o reino unido...
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...d=618979063012
e
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...d=618978897012

depois explico o que os botões fazem...
agora é instalar isto e fazer uma caixa bonita para isto...

----------


## António Vitor

que se lixe vou mesmo meter aqui o código...
corrigem-me alguma coisa se detectarem alguma maneira melhor...



//example use of LCD4Bit_mod library

#include <LCD4Bit_mod.h> 
//create object to control an LCD.  
//number of lines in display=1
LCD4Bit_mod lcd = LCD4Bit_mod(2); 
//Key message

// Output
int moonlight   = 3;   // pin que comanda os azuis...neste caso o 3

int white   = 11;   // pin que comanda os brancos neste caso o 11

// Program variables
int redVal   = 249; // Valor que tem o buck apagdo
int i = -1;     // Loop counter    
char segundo[5]; // BEFORE SETUP
char minuto[5]; 
char hora[5]; 

char msgs[5][15] = {"Normal ", 
                    "Up   ", 
                    "Down ", 
                    "Moonlight ", 
                    "Minimo" };
int  adc_key_val[5] ={30, 150, 360, 535, 760 };
int NUM_KEYS = 5;
int estado=0;
double lastTick=0;
int adc_key_in;
int key=-1;
int oldkey=-1;
int second=0, minute=30, hour=8; // ciclo até estar completamente apagado (8:30 horas neste caso)
int sec=800;

void setup() { 
 pinMode(moonlight,   OUTPUT);   // sets the pins as output
 pinMode(white,   OUTPUT);   // sets the pins as output

  lcd.init();
  //optionally, now set up our application-specific display settings, overriding whatever the lcd did in lcd.init()
  //lcd.commandWrite(0x0F);//cursor on, display on, blink on.  (nasty!)
   lcd.clear();
  lcd.printIn("Arranque");

}

void loop() {

  // move forward one second every 1000 milliseconds

if (millis() - lastTick > 1000) {

lcd.cursorTo(1, 0);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn("                 ");
  lastTick = millis();
second--;

if (hour>7&minute>15&sec>-1){
sec--;
redVal=(int)sec/3.2;
lcd.cursorTo(2, 0);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn("aumentando");


  analogWrite(moonlight,   redVal);   // Write current values to LED pins
  analogWrite(white,   redVal);   // Write current values to LED pins
}

if (sec<0&hour<7&hour>5){
  sec=800;
}

if (hour<1&minute<15&sec>-1){
sec--;
redVal=(int)(250-(sec/3.2));
lcd.cursorTo(2, 0);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn("diminuindo");

  analogWrite(moonlight,   redVal);   // Write current values to LED pins
  analogWrite(white,   redVal);   // Write current values to LED pins
}


itoa(second, segundo, 10);
itoa(minute, minuto, 10);
itoa(hour, hora, 10);



lcd.cursorTo(1, 0);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn("H:");
lcd.cursorTo(1, 3);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn(hora);
lcd.cursorTo(1, 5);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn("M:");
lcd.cursorTo(1, 7);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn(minuto);
lcd.cursorTo(1, 10);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn("S:");
lcd.cursorTo(1, 12);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn(segundo);
}
// move forward one minute every 60 seconds
if (second <0) {
minute--;

second = 59; // reset seconds to zero

itoa(second, segundo, 10);
itoa(minute, minuto, 10);
itoa(hour, hora, 10);




 lcd.cursorTo(1, 0);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn("H:");
lcd.cursorTo(1, 3);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn(hora);


lcd.cursorTo(1, 5);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn("M:");

lcd.cursorTo(1, 7);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn(minuto);

lcd.cursorTo(1, 10);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn("S:");

lcd.cursorTo(1, 12);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn(segundo);
}
// move forward one hour every 60 minutes
if (minute < 00) {
hour--;
minute = 59; // reset minutes to zero
itoa(second, segundo, 10);
itoa(minute, minuto, 10);
itoa(hour, hora, 10);




 lcd.cursorTo(1, 0);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn("H:");
lcd.cursorTo(1, 3);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn(hora);


lcd.cursorTo(1, 5);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn("M:");

lcd.cursorTo(1, 7);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn(minuto);

lcd.cursorTo(1, 10);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn("S:");

lcd.cursorTo(1, 12);  //line=2, x=0
lcd.printIn(segundo);
}


	adc_key_in = analogRead(0);    // read the value from the sensor  
  digitalWrite(13, HIGH);  
  key = get_key(adc_key_in);		        // convert into key press

	if (key != oldkey)				    // if keypress is detected
	{

    delay(50);		// wait for debounce time
		adc_key_in = analogRead(0);    // read the value from the sensor  
    key = get_key(adc_key_in);		        // convert into key press
    if (key != oldkey)				
    {			
      oldkey = key;
      if (key >=0){

      lcd.cursorTo(2, 0);  //line=2, x=0

lcd.printIn("                 ");
  lcd.cursorTo(2, 0);  //line=2, x=0
  			lcd.printIn(msgs[key]);


   if (key==3){
     estado=1 ;
   }
   if (key==0){
     estado=0 ;
   }

          if (key==1){
    redVal -=5;
  }
  if (key==2){
    redVal +=5;
  }
  if (key==4){
    redVal =249;
    hour=5;
  }
if (redVal>249){
  redVal=249;
}
if (redVal<0){
  redVal=0;
}
   if (estado==1){
  analogWrite(moonlight,   redVal);   // Write current values to LED pins
   analogWrite(white,   249);   // Write current values to LED pins
   }
  if (estado==0){
  analogWrite(moonlight,   redVal);   // Write current values to LED pins
  analogWrite(white,   redVal);   // Write current values to LED pins
  }
      }
    }
  }
}

// Convert ADC value to key number
int get_key(unsigned int input)
{
	int k;

	for (k = 0; k < NUM_KEYS; k++)
	{
		if (input < adc_key_val[k])
		{
           return k;
        }
	}
      if (k >= NUM_KEYS)
        k = -1;     // No valid key pressed

    return k;
}

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Eheheh como vês não é difícil.

Apesar do teu código estar bastante mal identado leva me a perceber que não estas a usar um RTC mas sim o contador interno para criares horas, minutos e segundos, sendo assim vais ter vários problemas:

1- Se faltar a luz ele zera e perde a hora que tem.

2- Como no loop principal pelo que percebo só entra uma vez a cada segundo devido a isto: if (millis() - lastTick > 1000) não consegues fazer múltiplas operações sem ser de segundo a segundo o que pode limitar as vezes algumas coisas a acontecerem quando meteres outras funcionalidade para alem da actualizar o tempo no LCD. Acho estranho estando assim até conseguires operar as teclas do shield tendo resposta delas.

3- A livraria LCD4Bit_mod.h não e das mais rápidas de trabalhar, devias converter o código para usar a livraria nativa do Arduino mesmo a "LiquidCrystal".

----------


## António Vitor

funciona bem...
o gajo só mexe no lcd de segundo a segundo...e portanto entre esses tempos fico com o resto para tudo o resto...
 :Wink: 

o gajo só mexe no lcd com esta condição:
if (millis() - lastTick > 1000) 
como isso só acontece uma vez em cada segundo tem o resto para trabalhar...
funciona...

O relogio é só e apenas um contador decrescente, não dá horas...se fosse o caso daria problemas...
posso ainda pensar em adicionar um relogio tipo shield...mas não sei...
acho que não vale a pena...

quando o arduino arranca, ou seja o temporizador de parede liga, começa a contagem decrescente...
como esse temporizador tem pilha, não vou ter problemas...

vou mas é fazer um video com isto a funcionar...depois posto!
 :Big Grin: 
isto começa com um crescendo...mas imagina que eu não quero acender as luzes mas só mostrar as fluorescencias... 
aí carrego no botão select, coloca numa hora onde o crescendo já não existe, e tira a potencia aos leds...

depois com o botão left esccolho o moonlight, para aumentar e diminuir o brilho dos leds azuis, vou premindo o up e down...
se quiser voltar ao inicio...reset....

acho que tem as caracteristicas que quero.

não quero moonlight quando não estiver em casa ou quando não tiver visitas, os meus corais recolhem os polipos mesmo com leds rascos...com estes então...

é só para demonstração.

A caracteristica principal é o tal aumentar e diminuir das luzes...por agora chega-me.

----------


## António Vitor

A única coisa que me está a incomodar é um flash que as luzes dão, antes do arduino arrancar, quando este arranca apaga as luzes...

é o problema da tal inversão...
com 5v o buck apaga
que será depois das luzes arrancarem se estiverem ligados ao mesmo temporizador...

o meu temporizador controla 2 fichas (com o mesmo relógio interno, mas independentemente), posso colocar um atraso nos leds para acenderem, evitando este problema...
ou usar outro pin para ligar um relé que ligaria então os leds...

sinceramente não sei...
gosto de coisas simples...possivelmente será apenas um atraso no temporizador de parede.

O pwm faz no minimo a fonte de alimentação com o buck e leds gastar 3W, depeois vai em crescendo até atingir os 14w máximos...

(com o tal dissipador e 4 xp-g para testes...)
portanto é extremamente eficiente comandar os bucks desta forma....

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

O flash tem a ver com o arduino por defeito tem o valor do PWM a zero que no teu caso 0 = intensidade máxima no led, certo?

Deves ter de por os tais pull up resitors que falei de forma a teres no arranque sempre neste caso positivo assim os leds estão off, ou seja o esquema que te dei em tempos mas em vez de ligares a massa ligas aos 5V positivos, assim só quando o arduino começar a decrementar dos 255 ao 0 o led vai acendendo.

Testa e diz coisas...

----------


## António Vitor

> O flash tem a ver com o arduino por defeito tem o valor do PWM a zero que no teu caso 0 = intensidade máxima no led, certo?
> 
> Deves ter de por os tias pull up resitors que falei de forma a teres no arranque sempre neste caso positivo assim os leds estão off, ou seja o esquema que te dei em tempos mas em vez de ligares a massa ligas aos 5V positivos, assim só quando o arduino começar a decrementar dos 255 ao 0 o led vai acendendo.
> 
> Testa e diz coisas...


O arduino demora a arrancar (1 segundo), e é tipo só 1 segundo, até começar a dar os tais 5v ao pwm do buck, nessa altura apaga-os...


vou procurar a tua explicação do pull up resistors, para ver as minhas possibilidades.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Correcto, tens de manter por defeito a entrada dos buck com 5V para os leds estarem sempre off, assim mesmo que o arduino leve 1h a arrancar eheheh não tens qualquer flash.

Depois assim que ele começar a mandar PWM (invertido no teu caso de 255 a 0), vais ter a intensidade do led a subir até ao máximo quando o valor for zero.

----------


## António Vitor

consigo com o tal temporizador colocar um atraso de 3 segundo para as luzes, acho que não vou colocar mais nada...
 :Big Grin: 
gosto das coisas simples...embora ás vezes isso complique, mas acho que não é o caso.

já faço uma pequena demonstração, tenho é de fabricar uma caixa para o mesmo...

acho que também só com um relé de 5v dava...
normalmente fechado que abriria (quanado pwm já estivesse a actuar) usando um outro pin digital, não tenho aqui nenhum, por isso enquanto não precisar fica desta forma.

----------


## António Vitor

tá tudo feito, agora falta meter mais umas funções qunado e se me apetecer...

vou comprar um relé de 5 v para também o arduino controlar a alimentação dos leds...

ter em atenção de cada vez que faço reset, as luzes acendem no máximo...e inicia imediatamente o ciclo de aumentar a luz, que dura sensivelmente 15 minutos...

se não o interromper com um botão...vejam o video.

O moonlight disto impressionou, nunca tinha visto algo do género...impressionante...
 :Big Grin: 
ainda não tinha testado o moonlight dos XR-e royal blue...
fantástico!

Agora não consigo capturar em filme, a máquina não consegue filmar as fluorescencias...
lol
nem o lcd, tem dificuldades...enfim...

tenho de fazeer o aumento da luz mais exponencial, primeiro mais devagar e depois acelerar...
basta alterar o código ligeiramente....

----------


## António Vitor

agora foi á regarder.
mas podem ver...

o programa ainda vai ser alterado, com calma devo meter mais opções tipo menu e um botão select...

YouTube - 100_1069.MOV

tenho pena dos meus olhos verem fluorescencias incriveis e a camera....not...
 :Frown: 
até o lcd tenho dificuldadee em gravar...deve ser por ser azul...fica como que ofuscada.

----------


## António Vitor

vejam umas captures com a webcam...
onde consigo reduzir o azul ao máximo...

http://reeftv.dyndns.tv:86/gallery.html

vou também estudar formas de controlar algumas variáveis desde o pc, tipo por exemplo injectar a hora certa e do dia...

Uma hipotese seria fabricar fases da lua de acordo com o dia do mês, aumentando e reduzindo nos leds azuis, de acordo com a hora e dia..etc....
acho que preciso mesmo de um relógio shield ou pelo menos uma forma de injectar esses valorees desde o pc.

A caixa que usei para o arduino  é para 4 disjuntores, coube quase bem...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Deixa ajudar-te.



Andas entretido... :SbSourire2: 
Muito bom, com a certeza que vais melhorar ainda mais.

Em Julho de 2008 encontrei o algoritmo para a simulação solar  :Smile:  andava eu a magicar no COADAS...

Descarrega daqui

Já tens trabalho para as restantes férias!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Viva António,

Muito bom  :Smile:  que está a ficar o controle dos leds.

Tentei ir ao vendedor no ebay com os links que indicas-te mas a venda já acabou à mais de 90 dias, por acaso não podias indicar o nome dele no ebay para eu ir investigar  :Smile:  

1 abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeettt!!! :yb677:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

As experiências com o arduino estão a correr bem, isso vai ser bem versátil, muito bom  :SbOk: 

Umas dúvidas...

A encomenda da led-tech.de quantos dias demorou a chegar +-?

Acho que num post anterior falaste que possivelmente já haverá leds XP-G em Royal Blue. Tens novidades/informações sobre isso?

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado a TODOS pelas palavras de incentivo...
isto podia estar melhor a caixa foi ás três pancadas tive sorte de caber o visor lcd e vé-se os botões...

não medi foi a olho no aki.
andava á procura de uma caixa de madeira, quase que comprei uma moldura daquelas mais fundas tipo caixa...
 :Big Grin: 

Vasquim o vendedor é este:
eBay My World - yerobot

yerobot... 


Artur demorou 3-4 dias... houve uma que demorou uma semana, correios normais.

pede pela referencia para saberes onde anda...
tens de pedir...

se for encomendas pequenas vem pelos correios normais, se forem maiores eles usam gls...pelo menos para mim.
Uma delas não encontravam a minha casa, morada insuficiente, por isso convém pedires a referencia e depois contactar com a empresa (posivelmente os ctt).

Deve ter vindo pelos correios normais, usualmente eles dão a referencia se vier pela gls.
mas pede eles dão.

Pedro thanks, vou estudar então...

adoro a parte do estudo..
mais do que propriamente o objecto depois de terminado...
hahaha

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Obrigado Antonio.

Hoje as 2 da manha encomendei 4 bucks do led-tech e pelo meio dia já tinha a info que tinham enviado via dhl. São bem rapidos.
Quanto ao ledrise ja encomendei à 1 semana mas não tem os xre royal blue e para as proximas 4 semanas é para esqueçer.

1 abraço

----------


## António Vitor

quando os gajos não têm em stock é complicado...

eu comprei os emissores neles e o star pcb no led-tech...

consegui soldar sem problemas os leds, mas acho que é arriscado...

estanhei as duas metades, emissor e star pcb, depois foi aquece o star pcb pela parte onde fica colada, até derreter a solda...
sempre usando flux em caneta...(adquirido no ebay)

o flux do aki é que é de evitar se deixares residuos estes conduzem corrente...
cuidado.

Se ainda se lembram que eu detectei corrente onde não devia...(episódio dos leds queimados) fiz o teste é do flux do aki. uma marca alemã...dizia que era para trabalhos em electronica...
não todos...ter cuidado, funciona, mas têm de limpar bem os residuos, e nestas coisas é complicado.

atenção que alguns dos leds não queimaram por isso...
não toquem nas lentes dos leds...
 :Wink: 

outra coisa tentei programar uns calculos em float...uiii de evitar...fica muito lento...
melhor fabricar tabelas já com os calculos todos...por exemplo no excel ou calc do openoffice.
lol

colocando depois numa array...por exemplo...

eu para aqui com tretas e havia uma library com a papinha toda feita do tempo..
http://www.arduino.cc/playground/Code/DateTime
lol

Se bem que se recusa a traalhar com o meu arduino...
pifff...
possivelmente precisa de comuniar com o arduino mas nao dá pelo usb.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Anda para aqui a magicar...  :SbSourire2:  

A tua calha é composta por leds XP-G e XR-E... Porque não tudo XP-G?
Espectro? Preço?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> A tua calha é composta por leds XP-G e XR-E... Porque não tudo XP-G?
> Espectro? Preço?


Já percebi... são 'leds 36 XR-e royal blue CREE'...

Obrigado
Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> 
> Já percebi... são 'leds 36 XR-e royal blue CREE'...
> 
> Obrigado
> Abraço


não encontrei na altura xp-g royal blue...só por isso...

já acelerei o arduino e lcd...
quando clicava já demorava algum tempo..
retirei uns delay mesmo na biblioteca, e tentei reduzir mesmo com assembler (ok copiei de um site) os delays até o lcd entrar em parafuso...
lol
ha e não usei mais a função de mover o cursor usei outra equivalente mas ...muitissimo mais rapida.

Agora clico e a coisa muda...
em vez de estar a decrementar o tempo, vou meter um "relogio" com o tempo certo, sei que o arduino liga a uma determinada hora, e nessa hora existiria o acerto faz mais sentido....

para simular o luar tenho de ter o tal relogio...acho que vai ter mesmo de ser...
lol

conseguiria criar através de uma tabela se quisesse até ao ano 2015, as fases da luz e respectiva intensidade...
vamos imaginar que eu estou na indonésia...
ou seja nem todos os dias haveria moonlight...e a lua podia estar no outro lado da terra...

acho que é uma caracteristica importante...só com 1% dos royal blue e tenho um moonlight fantástico.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> não encontrei na altura xp-g royal blue...só por isso...


ainda fiquei com essa dúvida... há versão dos xp-g em royal blue actualmente?

----------


## António Vitor

> ainda fiquei com essa dúvida... há versão dos xp-g em royal blue actualmente?


pelo site da empresa ...parece que não..
CREE | XLamp XP-G LEDs, leading the revolution in LED lighting

Mais uns aperfeiçoameto e já estou com 10 KB...
 :Big Grin: 

O LCD está bastante ligeiro bem como tudo o resto, mas o meu código aumentou...10 KB !!! :Admirado: 
do tipo mais código mais rápido...
Mostra que estou um bocado ferrujento a programar...

já diz as horas correctas, numa forma mais apelativa, vou também meter as semanas para fazer algo dee interessante com o moonlight.

não seei se o meu lcd tem algum tipo de flashrom...

se sim crio alguns caracteres com forma das fases da lua...
 :Big Grin: 
vamos ver...

Se faltar a luz, injecto de novo o acerto de calendário pelo pc....

não me apetece ainda comprar o tal shield com relogio e bateria...
 :Big Grin: 
preferia comprar o shield ethernet...
e...
não sei.... controlar um pH ou redox e transmitir este pela net?
Se calhar estou a sonhar...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

ou melhor ainda... não há um módulo para o Arduino para ligar a um telemóvel e outro para testar a corrente eléctrica? Uma falha de electricidade e ele enviava um SMS para o nosso telemóvel a avisar, estilo aqueles Profilux e Aquatronica, mas a um preço mais apetitoso...  :SbSourire2:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

oh yeah...

YouTube - Digital-Physical Prototyping: Sending SMS with Arduino and Cell phone Modem

http://www.libelium.com/squidbee/ind...ilo_-_Sagem%29

http://www.libelium.com/squidbee/ind...le_for_Arduino

http://www.arduino.cc/cgi-bin/yabb2/...=1201987469/10

 :Cool:  :Pracima:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Bom dia António
> 
> Deixa ajudar-te.
> 
> 
> 
> Andas entretido...
> Muito bom, com a certeza que vais melhorar ainda mais.
> 
> ...


Boas.

Obrigado pelo link, vai dar jeito.

Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> pelo site da empresa ...parece que não..
> CREE | XLamp XP-G LEDs, leading the revolution in LED lighting
> 
> Mais uns aperfeiçoameto e já estou com 10 KB...
> 
> 
> O LCD está bastante ligeiro bem como tudo o resto, mas o meu código aumentou...10 KB !!!
> do tipo mais código mais rápido...
> Mostra que estou um bocado ferrujento a programar...
> ...


Boas!

Não precisas de comprar o shield, mandas vir o integrado e fazes tu! Foi assim que fiz e funciona. O mais chato foi arranjar o cristal para o oscilador, tava esgotado em todo o lado cá em pt.

Mas se quiseres, tenho 49 em casa! lol

Mandei vir 50 da china....

O integrado é este:

___http://pdfserv.maxim-ic.com/en/ds/DS1307.pdf

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Talvez isto ajude na elaboração do código lunar...

E quem quiser comprar o código já feito para o Arduino... é aqui...  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Boa Tarde,

Estive ontem a ver alguns sites do arduino e talvez algum destes seja util não sei:

Arduino Forum - My Arduino Aquarium Controller
Arduarium Controller |
richardorme1979
Main Page - Reef Projects

Provavelmente ja conheçem todos mas...

1 abraço
vasco

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa Tarde,
> 
> Estive ontem a ver alguns sites do arduino e talvez algum destes seja util não sei:
> 
> Arduino Forum - My Arduino Aquarium Controller
> Arduarium Controller |
> richardorme1979
> Main Page - Reef Projects
> 
> ...


não conheço nenhum, obrigado Vasco!

Pedro Ferrer, isso tira a piada toda, simular o ciclo lunar é extremamente simples...
o ciclo a rotação da lua á volta da terra é de 28 dias mais ou menos (tenho de ver melhor isso...), a terra roda em 24 horas por dia, é lua cheia quando está em linha com a terra, mas mais afastada do sol, lua nova na mesma linha mas mais próxima...
só pode ser luz cheia quando está então nessa linha...com ciclos de 28 dias mais oumenos umas horas...
simplecissimo..
agora tem de tomar em conta a rotação da lua e da terra em torno do sol...mas não é complicado...
vou tentar fazer isto dee forma que o arduino não gagueje...
 :Big Grin: 

acredita que programar o relógio e meter os caracteres no lcd de forma rápida é mais complexo...

podem usar o meu código só têm de comprar os mesmos componentes que eu...e fazer a coisa dee forma semelhante.

A filosofia do arduino é toda open source, e os tal preço que referes Ferrer, nem é do código é do hardware....

O arduino é isto mesmo partilhar!
 :Big Grin: 

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Boa Tarde,
> 
> Estive ontem a ver alguns sites do arduino e talvez algum destes seja util não sei:
> 
> Arduino Forum - My Arduino Aquarium Controller
> Arduarium Controller |
> richardorme1979
> Main Page - Reef Projects
> 
> ...


O do arduarium já conhecia, mt bom esse projecto.

Ele tem para quem quiser já os pcb's feitos para as sondas de ph e orp, mas penso que tb liberta o código e os esquemas.

O do richard não conhecia. Tem lá uma dica muito boa de como medir a salinidade.  :Smile: 

Obrigado pelos links, qt mais info melhor.

----------


## António Vitor

Realmente podemos fazer um grande controlador, só com o diy...
 :Big Grin: 
bons links mesmo!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Yep, pois podemos! e o objectivo é esse!  :yb677:   :Olá: 

alias, sei que este sitio não é o indicado, pq aqui só se fala de led's, mas tenho código feito para controlar bombas wavemaker com pwm. Vou controlar as minhas resun. Ainda estou a desenhar o hardware, mas já testei esta parte do código com um led RGB.

Mas se o dono do post não se importar, posso pô-lo aqui para quem quiser.

O código tá imcompleto, ainda só tem o modo random.

Mais tarde, qd tiver mais alguma coisa em concreto, abro um post sobre isto.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Claro que podes postar, estás à vontade...
sem problemas nenhuns, não é off topic.

fiz mais uns filmes...
podem ver no primeiro com boa luz como controlo o sistema manualmente...

YouTube - control arduino leds

depois faço reset e coloco em modo automatico...

mas como demorou muito tempo até acender as luzes, fiz um novo video, com mais uns segundos...
a potencia dos leds não chegou a 4% por isso ficou tudo meio desfocado...
a camara sem luz tem problemas em focar.

aparece o relógio e a potencia e os "dizeres" sun rise...
 :Big Grin: 
demora 15 minutos a acender de uma forma exponencial, e a acelerar, demora mais de 0 a 10% que de 10 a 50%

YouTube - Canal de powervr

metam em hd pode ser que consigam ver melhor...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Mas tá em pwm? no filme parece que liga só, não dá para perceber bem.


Ok, uma vez que não te importas, tá o ficheiro em anexo.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

PWM....

demora muito tempo...
no flme só há 3 incrementos no tempo decorrido...

consegues ver melhor o pwm no outro fime
o incremento não é analógico dá uns saltos mas muito ligeiros, só consegues os ver quando a intensidade está mais baixa da luz...

e sim vistes os leds a acender quando o pin pwm tem o valor de 249, 248,247 para outros bucks...
não há bucks iguais, mas são semelhantes...

já acendem com alguma intensidade...
mas se vires o outror filme e se os meteres lado a lado, percebes que a intensidade nem chega a 1% quando a luz acende no máximo
 :Big Grin: 

O melhor é filmar uns minutos só o aquário para teres uma melhor percepção...
vamos ver se consigo ainda hoje, depois fazes fast forward para veres melhor...

mas no outro filme o pwm dá para ver...embora tenha sido muito rápido..
YouTube - control arduino leds

era só para evidenciar que o código do lcd não estava a atrapalhar...

para não ter de estar a carregar 255 vezes do 0 ao 100, quanado em manual os incrementos são de 10.

no modo sun rise, não mas por ter incrementos de 1, notas menos as diferenças....e claro no inicio ainda é mais lento, para a tal adaptação dos peixes...

tou a gravar uns 15 minutos de filme para mostrar o sunrise...
em baixa resolução....

----------


## António Vitor

ok tive de editar, só com 10 minutos, por causa do youtube.

não atinge o máximo mas dá para ver...com 10 minutos está a 70% do máximo..

YouTube - 100_1074.MOV

s buckets têm resistências de 10K mas não são bem iguais..
uma a 9.5 outra a 10, etc...
O mesmo para os transistores, por isso não acendem todas com 249, não acendem nenhuma com 255 de valor no pin pwm.

umas acendem com 247 outras com 249...
talvez por estar no limite da tolerância do buck que é de 5 volts...

funciona, e o efeeito é mais interessante...
vejam...

como não é rápido a camera adapta á condição de luz, mudando a abertura da lente e a exposição...daí no inicio parecer mais luz do que realmente é...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Bom dia!  :Olá: 

O inicio fica estranho por não ligarem todas ao mesmo tempo, mas depois está espetacular!!  :Big Grin: 

Mas a camera tá-nos a enganar muito! No inicio, quase que parece um flash a disparar. Não tens opção de por a camera em manual? esposição, iso e afins?

Essas resistências que dizes que são diferentes, estão no buck, ou puses-te tu entre o arduino e o buckpuck?

Tens um esquema de como estás a ligar o arduino ao buck?

É que se essa resistência for externa, podes sempre pôr resistências de precisão e anular esse efeito! ou até, por uma resistência variavel e garantires assim que para por exemplo, 254, ligam todas ao mesmo tempo.

Pode ser que com uma pequena alteração no circuito se consiga anular esse efeito.

Continua que tás no bom caminho.  :Pracima: 

Tás a deixar-me cheio de vontade de mandar vir já algum material e começar a fazer experiência tb.

Abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

António Vitor, não vi o teu ultimo código, mas certamente estas a saltar os valores do PWM e não a passar valores certos desde 0 a 255 ou no teu caso inverso de 255 a 0.

Dai estar a parecer que a luz dá saltos e não é gradual no DIM. Vou tentar fazer um vídeo para verem o meu sunrise no modo mais rápido e com mix de azuis e brancos (embora desfasados) ao mesmo tempo.

EDIT: Aqui está um vídeo feito a três pancadas mas dá para perceber pelas cores dos corais a progressão da luz (azuis misturados com os brancos).
Este sunrize foi programado para 1m.

YouTube - LED DIM

----------


## António Vitor

> António Vitor, não vi o teu ultimo código, mas certamente estas a saltar os valores do PWM e não a passar valores certos desde 0 a 255 ou no teu caso inverso de 255 a 0.
> 
> Dai estar a parecer que a luz dá saltos e não é gradual no DIM. Vou tentar fazer um vídeo para verem o meu sunrise no modo mais rápido e com mix de azuis e brancos (embora desfasados) ao mesmo tempo.
> 
> EDIT: Aqui está um vídeo feito a três pancadas mas dá para perceber pelas cores dos corais a progressão da luz (azuis misturados com os brancos).
> Este sunrize foi programado para 1m.
> 
> YouTube - LED DIM


Obrigado Baltasar e João, não estou a saltar, inclusivé tenho durante largos segundos o mesmo valor pwm...
meto aqui o ficheiro amanhã em attachment para veres (hoje não estou em casa).
o que acho que pode estar a acontecer é da exposição da máquina vou tentar meter tudo em manual e fazer um filme de novo...a ver se dá...
a minha máquina é das tais mais fáceis...

João as resistências são do próprio buck, já de fábrica...

só começam a acender com 249, acho que o problema pode ser não das resistências mas da tal conversão interna, que o buck deve estar a fazer, são propriedades inerentes ao mesmo...e nem todos os transistores nasceram iguais, nem resistências...

não que isto seja grande problema, o facto de não acenderem todos, ajudam a uma intensidade mais gradual...

Outra coisa como é bem lenta a transição inicial, conseguimos ver, faz parte também da nossa óptica biológica..

eu práticamente tenho dificuldades em ver a diferença entre 50% ligado e sempre ligado, valores pwm perto dos 125.

Mas o medidor de potência diz que está a gastar metade dos watts ou pouco mais...
apenas não consigo ver...

pela potência eléctrica, os saltos são minusculos...

por exemplo de 249 para 245 nem fica a gastar mais 1 watt, mas consigo ver....

Quando metemos tudo ao ralentii, tudo fica visivel, até os saltos digitais...pode ser isso...

Acredita se eu metesse um arranque em menos de 1 minutos já não veriam nada...
vejam este video...com os mesmos bucks...e leds... 
Water inspiration: primeira bricadeira com o pwm e com o arduino...

os saltos são mais rápidos e os nossos cerebros não teem capacidade para distinguir as diferenças...
prefiro  assim 15 minutos a acender...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Pois, sendo assim é mais dificil de ajustar.

Qual é mesmo o buck?

a ver se encontro esquemas electricos dele.

Se conseguires por a camera em manual, faz novo filme sff. Se calhar é só mesmo a camera a fazer aquilo se notar muito!  :Big Grin: 

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

YouTube - 2.mov

useei um truque a camera nao consigo colocar em manual nas filmagens (é  uma máquia fotografica), foi colocar a luz de 20W do lado direto...assim não reduz a velocide de obturação entre outras coisas...

isto foi até talvez 70% da potencia...e durou quase 10 min...

vai o ficheiro com o código em attachment.

para perceberm como é lento o aumento da luz, agarram com o botão do lado esquerdo do rato na indicação do instante em visionamento, e movam para um lado e para o outro...
bola em rodapé do filme...

Os bucks que estou a usaar são estees:
http://www.led-tech.de/en/LED-Contro...2_118_119.html
~com 6 les em série no caso dos XR-e e 7 nos xp-g, com tensão de entrada de 24 volts.

prometo quando terminar dee programar tentar organizar e colocar o que faz cada ciclo, nos comentários..

Isto é quase indecifravel, se eu daqui a 6 meses pega-se no programa, nem eu me lembraria...e o compreenderia...
;

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

A camera tava a enganar a malta. O ligar é repentino, mas não tanto como parecia.

Isso deve ter a ver com o buck. Vi um datasheet na net de outro buck, que tinha um "dead zone" no inicio. Dá-me ideia que isso é para garantir que consegues sempre desligar mesmo os led's.

Bom, o que te posso dizer é que está espetacular!!!  :Olá:   :SbOk: 

Vou dar uma vista de olhos no teu código para ver como fizes-te.

Abraço.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Vejo que já não tens o "flash" inicial quando isso ligava, sempre usaste os pull up resitors para manter o input dos bucks em high na ausência do sinal PWM enquanto o arduino não arranca?

Agora já da para ver bem o dim gradual, mas mesmo assim para teres um efeito de fade correcto recomendo teres pequenos loops com pausas de X, mas como no teu código estar a actualizar só isso de segundo a segundo não sei se irás conseguir.

A ideia é estás a dar 140 de PWM e o próximo valor será 125 por exemplo (isto se tens a possibilidade de aumentar o tempo que vais levar de 255 a 0) em vez de saltares directo de 125 para 140 fazes um loop que manda de 1 em 1 todos os valores de 139 até ao 125 com pausa entre cada write, assim tens um efeito fade mesmo. Vou ver o teu código pois ainda não vi e até podes ter isso bem e ser ainda o filme a enganar eheheheh...

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado João e Baltasar pelos inputs!
 :Wink: 

João pode ser isso, a dead zone...
Não é muito chato, são só uns 6-7 valores de pwm, que ele não aceita...

Baltasar tenho o flash tenho, não ainda não meti os pull-up resistors...

As luzes só acendem depois do arduino já estar uns 2 segundos on, só passado 10 segundos começa então a descida nos valores pwm (os meus bucks estão ao contrário) por isso nao vês os flashes quando o arduino retira corrente aos bucks... Ou quando ainda não está a dar corrente.

só não podem ligar ao mesmo tempo...
 :Big Grin: 

E isso de ter incrementos de mais do que uns valores de pwm por segundo é boa ideia, e será fácil de implementar...
dará a ilusão de um crescendo  mais suave no inicio...
 :Big Grin: 
é uma ilusão...claro mas é capaz de funcionar...

como eu agora tenho é cada segundo aumenta ou não 1 valor de pwm, por vezes está 15 segundos sem aumentar somar sequer 1 ao pwm existente. só dá saltos no final quando já está quase no máximo...

cada segundo actualiza com aquela matriz suave, que tem os valores para cada segundo...
o arduino não faz contas..
.lol

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas!
> 
> Não precisas de comprar o shield, mandas vir o integrado e fazes tu! Foi assim que fiz e funciona. O mais chato foi arranjar o cristal para o oscilador, tava esgotado em todo o lado cá em pt.
> 
> Mas se quiseres, tenho 49 em casa! lol
> 
> Mandei vir 50 da china....
> 
> O integrado é este:
> ...


Vou então fazer isso!
quando tiver o integrado vou te chatear mais...
 :Wink: 
Obrigado João!
onde mandastes vir o integrado?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Acho a parte da matriz pouco flexível, se sabes quanto tempo queres para fazer um DIM ON (nascer do sol) ou um DIM OUT (por do sol) só tens de saber quantos segundos são para esse tempo, depois agarras no valor de PWM (255) e divides por x segundos e da-te o valor do incremento.

Esse incremento vais somando ou subtraindo conformo o caso para UP ou DOWN, claro que tens de mudar a VAR para um FLOAT de forma a aceitar valores não inteiros. O PWM se lhe mandares um FLOAT de 124,3 ele considera 124 a mesma, sempre que incrementas fazes o tal loop de todos os valores intermédios até chegar ao valor final que resultaria do PWM anterior + INCREMENTO.

Algo neste género:


blue_dim -= (float)on_blue_increment; 
 for (float blue = blue_dim + on_blue_increment; blue >= blue_dim; blue -= 0.1){
analogWrite(blue_lightPin, blue);}

----------


## António Vitor

> Acho a parte da matriz pouco flexível, se sabes quanto tempo queres para fazer um DIM ON (nascer do sol) ou um DIM OUT (por do sol) só tens de saber quantos segundos são para esse tempo, depois agarras no valor de PWM (255) e divides por x segundos e da-te o valor do incremento.
> 
> Esse incremento vais somando ou subtraindo conformo o caso para UP ou DOWN, claro que tens de mudar a VAR para um FLOAT de forma a aceitar valores não inteiros. O PWM se lhe mandares um FLOAT de 124,3 ele considera 124 a mesma, sempre que incrementas fazes o tal loop de todos os valores intermédios até chegar ao valor final que resultaria do PWM anterior + INCREMENTO.
> 
> Algo neste género:
> 
> 
> blue_dim -= (float)on_blue_increment; 
>  for (float blue = blue_dim + on_blue_increment; blue >= blue_dim; blue -= 0.1){
> analogWrite(blue_lightPin, blue);}


Obrigado Baltasar!


A minha ideia era a evolução ser exponencial, tentei usar X^Y (com floats, para não existir truncamentos) e o arduino passava-se a resposta era estranha...
antes tinha isso como no teu código em cima, mas queria mais qualquer coisa. 
Não consegui no arduino criei a matriz no excel...

Não é versátil, mas ganho na velocidade do arduino...perco na memoria gasta...

posso tentar usar outros processos, mas este é o que me parece mais realista, em relação a um nascer do sol.
Até posso estar errado, e o nascer do sol ser mais uniforme, sinceramente tinha a ideia que seria mais exponencial.

Se calhar deveria simplificar e não usar expressões complexas no arduino, tenho tido alguns problemas, com isso...

Essa do pwm aceitar valores em float não sabia...o que pode simplificar muito as contas...
 :Wink: 
Obrigado Baltasar.

Para duplicar o efeito suave posso aumentar até 25% só as azuis, depois até 25% só as brancas, depois até 50% só as azuis...

ou mesmo intercalado...
os incrementos serão divididos em 2 na intensidade...

usando a mesma matriz, depois talvez tente ainda usar outro processo...
experimentar o teu com pausas...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Caso não tenhas percebido tens de entender que o Arduino usa C++ orientado para microprocessadores logo muito básico, existem regras para as matemáticas e não é linear como pões no Excel ou outros lados.

A declaração das variáveis tem de bater certo em função do que vais usar, uma var INT normal não te deixa ter valores superiores a 32767 ou seja se essa variável levar esse  e adicionares + 1, ela da a volta e ficas com -32768.

Outros problemas acontecem em adições, subtracções simples e etc. com prioridades, tens de fazer cada coisa e sua linha e não podes fazer nada tipo: 

Y = ((4 x 4) + 7 ) / 2

isto para dar valores correctos e não haver falhas teria de ser:

Y = 4 x 4;
Y = Y + 7;
Y = Y / 2;


Ehehhe outras coisas loucas acontecem com as vars, mas lê bem (acho que viste certamente) as explicações de sintax e etc. no site oficial:

http://arduino.cc/en/Reference/HomePage

Especialmente a parte de: 
*Variables*


*Data Types*

----------


## António Vitor

> Caso não tenhas percebido tens de entender que o Arduino usa C++ orientado para microprocessadores logo muito básico, existem regras para as matemáticas e não é linear como pões no Excel ou outros lados.
> 
> A declaração das variáveis tem de bater certo em função do que vais usar, uma var INT normal não te deixa ter valores superiores a 32767 ou seja se essa variável levar esse  e adicionares + 1, ela da a volta e ficas com -32768.
> 
> Outros problemas acontecem em adições, subtracções simples e etc. com prioridades, tens de fazer cada coisa e sua linha e não podes fazer nada tipo: 
> 
> Y = ((4 x 4) + 7 ) / 2
> 
> isto para dar valores correctos e não haver falhas teria de ser:
> ...


por acaso não li, e certamente poupava-me muita coçadela na cabeça...
 :Big Grin: 

aliás eu peguei logo no programa, e comecei logo a programar...
já que tinha conhecimentos em algumas linguagens proximas...

ok, com muito trabalho pelageado...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Vou então fazer isso!
> quando tiver o integrado vou te chatear mais...
> 
> Obrigado João!
> onde mandastes vir o integrado?


Mandei vir mesmo da maxim como sample, mandei vir 2.

leva é bastante tempo a vir, quase 1 mês....mas...foi à borla!  :Big Grin: 

Se precisares de ajuda depois diz.

Em principio, vou mandar vir o arduino mega com lcd para ter mais portas.

Tou a pensar mandar vir este:

Arduino Mega ATmega 1280 128x64 LCD Graphic Starter Kit on eBay (end time 23-Jun-10 22:46:09 BST)

fico é sem teclado, mas nada que não se resolva, nem que seja com um teclado de PC.

A ver se me agarro a isto, tás-me a deixar com muita àgua na boca!!  :SbClown: 

Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Para duplicar o efeito suave posso aumentar até 25% só as azuis, depois até 25% só as brancas, depois até 50% só as azuis...
> 
> ou mesmo intercalado...
> os incrementos serão divididos em 2 na intensidade...
> 
> usando a mesma matriz, depois talvez tente ainda usar outro processo...
> experimentar o teu com pausas...


Não te aconcelho a fazer isso, até porque fica mesmo irreal.

Repara, o nascer do sol é vermelho ou maioritariamente vermelho. O pôr do sol é igual.

Só ao fim de uma hora mais ou menos é que o vermelho desaparece, ou deixa de ser notório começando a temperatura de cor a entrar na ordem dos 5200ºk (daylight).

Ao fazeres isso, vais tornar o nascer do sol completamente estranho.

Eu sou da opinião que deviamos usar 3 ou 4 canais de led's.

ou seja:

warmlight
daylight
blue
royalblue



Eu sou te sincero, se puder financeiramente, vou tentar partir para esta abordagem. Assim começava e terminava o dia com os warm. Ao fim de 45m +-, começava a subir os daylight para que ao fim de 1h de luz, a luz já tivesse muito menos vermelho. Ao fim de 2h, começava a subir os azuis para fazer o pico do dia. Os tempos depois têm que ser calculados em função do tempo total de luz, mas vou apontar para 12h-14h de luz. 

As nuvens vou simular baixando os brancos, ou aumentando os azuis temporariamente.

Pelo que li, qd passa uma nuvem, ou qd há sombra, a temperatura de cor aumenta muito ficando com tom azulado.

Vou ver se encontro algures o documento que tinha visto sobre isto. Este documento era de um site qq de fotografia, e tinha a ver com a preocupação deles com as cores durante o dia e consoante o tipo de luz do dia e a forma como actuava no filme da máquina.

Para os nossos olhos é tinto, pq eles adaptam-se automaticamente e temos sempre a mesma percepção de cor, mas para as máquinas não.

Encontrei. Não era este o link, mas a info é a mesma.

http://www.ephotozine.com/article/Gu...mperature-4804

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado João...
 :Smile: 

Tens toda a razão na temperatura de cor, mas agora os vermelhos também são fácilmente filtrados pela água... tudo vai depender da profundidade...claro!
de qualquer forma uma luz mais vermelha faz sentido...nem que seja alguns leds mais warm...

E que tal acender os brancos de seqguida os azuis alternadamente...
A única diferença para agora é não ter os dois bancos de leds em simultaneo a aumentar...só um de cada vez.

tenho muitas ideias, não acho que vá recriar nuvens ou tempestades, quero é fotões para ailumiar os corais...

um dia que aumente para mais uns leds, ou coloque no futuro uns superiores, pode ser que faça isso...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Acho que devia ser os brancos sózinhos quase até ao máximo numa subida lenta de 5h, mas por exemplo, às 4h os azuis já deviam estar a subir para atingir o máximo por exemplo às 6h de luz.

Os azuis, deixava ficar no máximo até 1h depois, ou seja, das 6h às 7h de luz. De seguida começam a descer de intensidade até às 9h de luz. (2h de subida, 2h de descida)

às 8h de luz começava os brancos a descer de intensidade durante 5h, ficando apenas as moonlight.

Agora aproveito para fazer uma pergunta, será que não é melhor fazer moonlight com uma luz branca em vez de uma azul? A lua reflecte luz que acho que é branca, certo?

Ou será que a temperatura de cor da luz lunar tb varia de acordo com o ciclo lunar por causa do angulo de incidência na atmosfera?  :Admirado:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Acho que vocês estão a baralhar as coisas, estão se a referir e falar da cor visível e isso com leds nunca irá resultar, mesmo usando leds de com outra temperatura de cor, assim que entrarem os azuis desaparece logo o efeito e fico tudo muito branco e quanto mais percentagem dos azuis mais azulado ou perto de 15000K a 20000K a cor vai parecer.

Mas penso que só serve mesmo como efeito visual, pois a nível dos corais etc. não terá vantagem nenhuma, caso contrario as marcas XPTO e controladores XPTO já teriam pensado nisso, tudo o que conheço não passa muito mais do que já estamos a fazer, alguns mais sofisticados que replicam mesmo os ciclos lunares com o calendário anual, mas é somente em questão de tempos/duração e intensidades, nada de cores reais tal e qual a natureza. Bem também não conheço tudo que por ai anda se souberam de algo e estiver enganado corrijam me. :Icon Cry:  

Antes de existir estas coisas o que a malta dos reefs fazia? 

Ligavam as actinicas 1h antes das brancas e ao desligar faziam o contrario, certo ehehhe...

Pois aqui a nossa simulação o mais que se consegue e caso misturem os leds azuis com os brancos por exemplo num nascer do sol é tons arroxeados embora eu tenha sempre desfasados os brancos um pouco dos azuis pois caso contrario não tem um efeito muito real.

Mesmo assim no meu controlador disponho de dois modos pois reparei que o meus corais gostam mais e ficam mais estimulados quando arranco primeiro só azuis e depois de metade do tempo que estipulei para Sunrise é que arrancam os brancos, este modo chamei-lhe SPLIT ou outro que falei anterior é o MIX arrancam todos simultâneos embora os azuis tenham sempre um desfasamento de x3 sobre os brancos ou seja chegam a 100% 3 x mais rápido que os brancos.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Que tal este para a temperatura de cor alaranjada...

CREE XR-E 7090 Q2 on Star PCB
Cree XREWHT-L1-7A-Q2 on star PCB

Emitting Color: 	warm white
Kelvin min.: 	3000
Kelvin max.: 	3200

CREE XR-E 7090 Q2 on Star PCB by LED-TECH.de

 :SbQuestion2:   :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> Que tal este para a temperatura de cor alaranjada...
> 
> CREE XR-E 7090 Q2 on Star PCB
> Cree XREWHT-L1-7A-Q2 on star PCB
> 
> Emitting Color: 	warm white
> Kelvin min.: 	3000
> Kelvin max.: 	3200
> 
> CREE XR-E 7090 Q2 on Star PCB by LED-TECH.de


Os seres que vivem em simbiose com os corais, as zooxanthelas,nasceram e cresceram na água em termos evolutivos, acho que básicamente é possivel criar corais só com os XR-E azuis, mesmo com menores potencias...
Agora com esses leds, já não sei...
nem sei se as zoos conseguem usar o outro pico da fotossintese com a mesma eficiência...


O que perdemos por ter menos azuis, fluorescencias...
jamais recriara os meus sem ser com 50% de azuis (royal blue)...

Não sei o espectro do warm, até podoe ter um bom pico na zona mais fotossintetica, mas no caso dos xp-g o mais eficiente em lumens é também o que tem valoree mais altos de kelvin...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

O led alaranjado não era para os corais, era apenas para usar no efeito nascer/por do sol...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Acho que vocês estão a baralhar as coisas, estão se a referir e falar da cor visível e isso com leds nunca irá resultar, mesmo usando leds de com outra temperatura de cor, assim que entrarem os azuis desaparece logo o efeito e fico tudo muito branco e quanto mais percentagem dos azuis mais azulado ou perto de 15000K a 20000K a cor vai parecer.


Mas é essa mesmo a ideia, começas com os vermelhos, mas qd entram os outros o vermelho desaparece ao nosso olho, mas o espectro continua lá.

Os corais gostam de azul, mas como seres fotossintécticos, será que não tiram partido do vermelho tb?

O sol tem o espectro todo, mas como o António disse, a agua filtra o vermelho, mas nunca consegue filtrar tudo, ou seja, parte chega aos corais. Se eles crescem bem no seu habitat natural com o vermelho presente, será que não seria benéfico tb nos nossos aquas? 

Isto em termos de led's, não é necessário igual percentagem aos de brancos, eu diria que para 10 brancos, punha 2 ou 3 warm's.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Os corais gostam de azul, mas como seres fotossintécticos, será que não tiram partido do vermelho tb?


Caso contrário não haveria nas T5/T8, as Fiji, as Purple...
Penso eu de que...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Caso contrário não haveria nas T5/T8, as Fiji, as Purple...
> Penso eu de que...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas.

Pois, sou sincero, desconhecia as purple.

Tive a ler e o ratio é uma purple para 3 brancas, portanto o ratio de led's não tá mau!  :Big Grin: 

Assim as minhas contas passariam a 20 brancos + 10 azuis + 8 warm por hqi, mais coisa menos coisa...

----------


## António Vitor

Experimenta, as zoos podem perfeitamente usaar a parte do espectro mais vermelha, mas atenção tenta encontrar um que tenha o pico mesmo no ponto forte da fotossintese...
isso sim...mais rendimento.
 :Big Grin: 

Isto se não formos contra alguns pressupostos nunca vamos a lado nenhum...

Sei que o vermelho em alguns testes de laboratório inibem o crescimento dos corais, mas é só com vermelho...
vão a um reef de pouca profundidade e cresce muitissimo bem e tem vermelho...

----------


## António Vitor

Acho que já aqui tinha dito, tenho um acropora que com os xr-e ao minimo moonlight) retira os polipos..
fiz de novo a experiencia hoje e é quase imediato.

acho que a coisa talvez vá ficar por aqui, cotento-me com o de mostrar as fluorescencias (desligar brancos)  ou o tal incremento suave.
vai ficar assim pelo menos por enquanto.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

e não é que temos um XP-G com 114lm/W a 350mA!!!  :SbOk:   :SbRequin2: 

CREE | XLamp XP-G LEDs, leading the revolution in LED lighting

É o R2

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Acho que já aqui tinha dito, tenho um acropora que com os xr-e ao minimo moonlight) retira os polipos..
> fiz de novo a experiencia hoje e é quase imediato.
> 
> acho que a coisa talvez vá ficar por aqui, cotento-me com o de mostrar as fluorescencias (desligar brancos)  ou o tal incremento suave.
> vai ficar assim pelo menos por enquanto.


Com os royal blue? ou seja, tens que ter sempre os royal ligados é isso?

----------


## António Vitor

LedRise - Cree XP-G LED, R5 bin, Star, White, 347lm, 125° LR68406

Os meus leds é o bin R5, e portanto acho que é melhor que esse...
a 350 ma faz pelo menos 130 lumens.

já alterei o código, mais uma vez, agora para fazer aquilo que eu tinha dito e para retirar bugs...
acho que agora funciona bem...
Como tinha dito em cima não vou criar mais features por enquanto..
lol
é o tal desfazamento de 1 segundo dos azuis para os brancos só para parecer mais suave...

Aqui fica o código mais uma vez, prometo que irei comentar e tentar organizar o mesmo quando tiver mais pachorra..

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Certo, mas esse led é cool white

O R2 é warm white  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Com os royal blue? ou seja, tens que ter sempre os royal ligados é isso?


Quando quero moonlight, para mostrar as fluorescencias carrego num botão e selecciono moonlight, tem de estar fora do sunrise ou do sundown...

quando nessa fase (sunrise ou sundown) tenho de carregar no botão máximo e minimo (o primeiro de todos do shield do lcd), para sair de qualquer uma dessas rotinas e nessa altura ganhar controlo dos azuis ou de ambos...
carrega uma vez se estiver no minimo fica no máximo, se estiver no máximo fica no minimo...
funciona também no modo moonlight e normal...

isto nem serve para nada...é mais por fetiche...
 :Big Grin: 
talvez o controlo mais importante é em moonlight e colocar este ao minimo com toques, ou no maximo para mostrar as fluorescencias e deixar os visitantes de boca aberta.
 :Wink: 

dá o efeito choque mesmo...pena nao connseeguir tirar fotos disso.

não consigo neste momento controlar só os brancos, também porque não quero...

tem a opção moonlight (só azuis) e a opção normal (ambos), fica assim que fica muito bem...

Quero o máximo de potência quando em situação normal, isto é nnão quero andar a reduzir a intensidadee dos leds, quero mesmo o máximo possivel.
nem quero estar acontrolar a intensidade de ambos, para conseeguir a tal temperatura ideal, quero mesmo o máximo de ambos os bancos para os corais, também fiquei contente com o rácio de 50% royal e 50% xp-g.

----------


## António Vitor

> Certo, mas esse led é cool white
> 
> O R2 é warm white


Era o que eu dizia tens menos eficiência...
não é muito menos mas é menos...
e não sei se teem o tal pico reduzido nos 450 nm, convém teres mais possivel.

A fotossintese dá-se em toda a luz visivel, mas onde a energia é mais eficiente, mesmo em plantas superiores, é aí nos 450 mais ou menos...

----------


## António Vitor

O arduino começa nas 21:45:50 segundos...

o temporizador começa nas 21:45 no arduino e 21:46 nas luzes...

O arduino todos os dias fica certo com o temporizador.
O temporizador é daqueles do jumbo, que controlam dois interruptores, sendo digital, com pilha...

chega...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok ok, a ideia e manter os R5, tava a dizer é que para instalar warmwhite tb, que usaria o R2. Este é o mais eficiente dos warm white.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António




> O arduino começa nas 21:45:50 segundos...
> 
> o temporizador começa nas 21:45 no arduino e 21:46 nas luzes...
> 
> O arduino todos os dias fica certo com o temporizador.
> O temporizador é daqueles do jumbo, que controlam dois interruptores, sendo digital, com pilha...
> 
> chega...


Não percebi... então o Arduino não tem relógio interno?
Com relés de 5V, fazias o resto... não?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Tem um relógio que começa a contar quando liga...

depois apaga, tens de ter um integrado como o João e Baltasar referiram, para manter as horas certas a longo prazo mesmo com cortes de luz.

Ainda não pus e se calhar não vou meter...
 :Big Grin: 

Sim com relé não precisava de ter o desfazamento de 1 minuto no temporizador, estando este normalmente fechado e era o arduino a dar sinal para este abrir.

como o temporizador controla dois aparelhos ao mesmo tempo tem o mesmo relógio para os dois, e assim nunca tenho problemas de flashes...
isto porque o desfazeemento de ligar que coloquei de 1 minuto mesmo que o relógio se atrase, será sempre o mesmo...1 minuto.

Não esquecendo que o temporizador tem pilha pode ocorrer cortes que isto acerta seempre...
A hora de ligar é a hora que inicializei essa variável.

21:45 min...
Se o temporizador estiver certo, o arduino ficará sempre certo.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Mas pensa em avançar com o RTC, facilita-te muito a vida. Tanto em programação, como essa dependencia dum timer convencional! :P

Uma vez que não vais fazer mais nada por agora, vai dando noticias do comportamento dos corais e dos peixes à nova luz.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Realmente tens razão...
 :Smile: 
vou avançar com isso...


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...ds+15+dias.jpg

fotos do crescimento a leds (lado direito) e da recuperação a leds (coral do lado esquerdo), que está a ganhar cor...

Durante 15 dias, de dia 7 até hoje...
no final e inicio deste mês tive largos dias sem luz...este foi o que sofreu mais (o do lado esquerdo) o pior já foi...
 :Big Grin: 

vamos ver o progresso, quero usar o minimo de watts, mas que os corais cresçam, não preciso ded crescimento super rápidos apenas que cresçam...

Até agora tudo ok...
Estes são apenas dois...existem outros que tinha-os quase mortos (com hqi) e estão a ganhar até fluorescencias (proteinas)....
 :Big Grin: 

vammos ver a longo prazo, pelo que me parece é melhor do que eu tinha com hqi, se reparem no coral do lado esquerdo, este tinha algumas fluorescencias em baixo porque estava nesse ponto a incidir o foco do hqi, mas agora embora essa zona esteja mais á sombra, tenho mais coral a ganhar cor, da tal fluorescencia...porque o coral mudou de residencia e ficou melhor posicionado, mas com tantos leds, existe menos área não coberta...
vamos ver...

----------


## António Vitor

Não sei see estavm á espera de mais em 15 dias, depois da ressaca que isto leovun entnao acham que o creescimento é pouco?
digam qualquer coisa...

Eu pensei em meter isto ametade da potência que tinha, fiquei com menos de 1/3, quero realment ver se com 1/3 consigo ter o mesmo rendimento e acho que estou a ter ligeiramente mais rendimento (os corais creescem mais rápido).

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Recebi hoje a encomenda da led-tech.de  :SbOk: 

Um buck 700mAh, cola Artic Silver, um XR-E branco e um XR-E azul (com oferta de um pacotinho de gomas lol)

Já testei com fonte de 12.3V ligada ao buck, com 3 leds em série e funcionou na boa. Com 4 leds o último não acendeu, como cada um consome mais de 3V, com esta fonte não dá para os 4... Portanto, tudo impecável.  :SbOk3: 

Ainda não tenho dissipador, de resto praticamente tudo para fazer uma luz led cobaia.  :SbSourire2:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Não tentes ligar os led's sem dissipador!!!

O escalar da temperatura é imediato, queimas o led em menos de nada.

abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Não sei see estavm á espera de mais em 15 dias, depois da ressaca que isto leovun entnao acham que o creescimento é pouco?
> digam qualquer coisa...
> 
> Eu pensei em meter isto ametade da potência que tinha, fiquei com menos de 1/3, quero realment ver se com 1/3 consigo ter o mesmo rendimento e acho que estou a ter ligeiramente mais rendimento (os corais creescem mais rápido).


Não sei se te estou a perceber!

Tás a dizer que com os led's a 1/3 da potência, tens mais crescimento que com eles no máximo???

----------


## António Vitor

> Não sei se te estou a perceber!
> 
> Tás a dizer que com os led's a 1/3 da potência, tens mais crescimento que com eles no máximo???


Não...
que tenho mais crescimento do que tinha com 2xhqi de 150W e 4xt5 de 54W.
dá 175 wats leds versus, 600 watts de luz "tradcional, medido com aparelho e tudo.
 :Smile: 
também é verdade que antes não tinha sequer nitratos...
é das tais coisas que é dificil de controlar...a luz podemos isolar, o resto não...

também por isso muita gente que falhou com leds, falhou noutros departamentos...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

ahhhhhhhhhhh ok!  :yb624: 

na tava a perceber.  :Coradoeolhos: 

tás mesmo a arranjar maneira de me desgraçar... e tb tenho nitratos a 0!! ou seja, é provavel que a coisa tb corresse bem!  :yb665:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Não tentes ligar os led's sem dissipador!!!
> 
> O escalar da temperatura é imediato, queimas o led em menos de nada.


Boas João,

Liguei os leds por alguns segundos e nem aqueceram nem queimaram... vou devolve-los pois devem ter defeito...  :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

> ahhhhhhhhhhh ok! 
> 
> na tava a perceber. 
> 
> tás mesmo a arranjar maneira de me desgraçar... e tb tenho nitratos a 0!! ou seja, é provavel que a coisa tb corresse bem!


tem calma, agora quero ver só a longo prazo...
vamos ver no que isto dá...
 :Big Grin: 

antes tinha a 0, agora tenho indicação de 5 ppm..
pode ser isso que esteja a provocar maior crescimento vamos ver.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas João,
> 
> Liguei os leds por alguns segundos e nem aqueceram nem queimaram... vou devolve-los pois devem ter defeito...


como sabes se aqueceram?
tocastes na parte de trás?

não toques nas lentes dos Leds!
não faças o mesmo que eu...
julgo que poucos segundos não deve haver problema...
mas tal como nos cpu's o aquecimento é quase imediato, quando experimentei tocar nas lentes dos xp-g, sentia logo calor de imediato...mesmo...

nos XR-e por terem a lente maior tal não se sentiu, por isso mesmo tocando nas lentes nenhum me queimou depois...
lol

E foram os tais que aqueci a 200 graus para soldar ao star pcb, o XR-e é mesmo material de guerra.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> como sabes se aqueceram?
> tocastes na parte de trás?


Toquei na parte de trás do Star PCB... aquilo parece ser alumínio, tipo um pré-dissipador  :SbSourire2:  Não cronometrei o tempo mas possivelmente liguei-os tipo uns 10 segundos... acho que só há problema quando essa base do PCB começa a aquecer e não tem mais superfície para dissipar o calor... mas isso é com minutos/horas em funcionamento, acho...  :SbOk3: 

Quanto aquilo dos leds terem defeito foi só para brincar com o mandamento do João  :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Toquei na parte de trás do Star PCB... aquilo parece ser alumínio, tipo um pré-dissipador  Não cronometrei o tempo mas possivelmente liguei-os tipo uns 10 segundos... acho que só há problema quando essa base do PCB começa a aquecer e não tem mais superfície para dissipar o calor... mas isso é com minutos/horas em funcionamento, acho... 
> 
> Quanto aquilo dos leds terem defeito foi só para brincar com o mandamento do João


Isso sempre dissipa alguma coisa..
 :Big Grin: 
ele devia etar a pensar que tinhas ligado isso sem o tal star pcb.
aí possivelmente queimavam em segundos...sério....

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Toquei na parte de trás do Star PCB... aquilo parece ser alumínio, tipo um pré-dissipador  Não cronometrei o tempo mas possivelmente liguei-os tipo uns 10 segundos... acho que só há problema quando essa base do PCB começa a aquecer e não tem mais superfície para dissipar o calor... mas isso é com minutos/horas em funcionamento, acho... 
> 
> Quanto aquilo dos leds terem defeito foi só para brincar com o mandamento do João


 :Coradoeolhos: 

Sim, com star aguenta mais um bocadinho, mas não mt mais !!  :yb624:

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Chegou-me hoje os bucks do led-tech.de, bem rapidos, já so falta os leds  :Smile: 
Tambem colocaram umas gomas eheh

1 abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

looooool

andam a ver se engordam os clientes!! :P

----------


## António Vitor

eles oferecem brindes, dependendo do valor dacompra o tipo de brindes, com mais valor eles oferecem melhores coisas...
 :Big Grin: 
até me ofereceram uma bebida isotonica, da marca led-tech, quer dizer com os dizeres da led tech, era Austriaca a bebida por sinal muito boa.
hahaha

tomem nota que há dias onde há tipo preços aleatorios por exemplo de leds, onde eles baixam mesmo, é comprar os leds na altura, para quem tiver paciência.

----------


## António Vitor

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...ds+15+dias.jpg

reparei que (tirei mais fotografias de lado do coral do lado direito), numa outra fotografia de dia 22, aparecia um nodulo branco (coral morto mesmo) no tal coral do lado esquerdo, fui ver hoje e estava igual, ou seja não alastrou, presumo que o coral ficou mesmo debilitado durante o apagão, se este coral sps sobreviver, das indicações de ganho de cor, parece que sim, posso confiar mesmo que 175 watts chegam e sobram.
 :Smile: 
tenho para quem não sabe 360 litros, 120x60x60, com sump de 100 e qualquer coisa litros...

mais uma vez não confundir leds, com leds, estes leds, são mais eficientes que hqi (quer os xr-e ou xp-g), mandam a luz só numa pequena área, e não a 360º como as outras luzes, e portanto podemos ter sucesso e acho que vou provar isso mesmo com melhorias, notórias...

Agora se nos desviarmos destes leds da CREE existem outros próximos, mas depois existem milhentos leds, que ...nem metade dos lumens fazem por watt...
e esses estão em maioria...

ou seja para terem algo equivalente teriam de ter o dobro da potencia eléctrica.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

175W para 1,20m parece-me bem!!  :Big Grin: 

no meu caso, 1,70m deve dar para aí 200W...

que comparado com 3x150WHQI + 2x80WT5 !!  :Big Grin: 

é um ganho de 77%!! só...  :Palmas:

----------


## António Vitor

> 175W para 1,20m parece-me bem!! 
> 
> no meu caso, 1,70m deve dar para aí 200W...
> 
> que comparado com 3x150WHQI + 2x80WT5 !! 
> 
> é um ganho de 77%!! só...


tens mais 41% de tamanho
para teres igual terias de ter 246 watts---
no entanto 200 deve dar...
 :Big Grin: 

convém é montares isso para se faltar leds, haver espaço para montar mais...eu pensei nisso...
tenho visto diy leds dos eua, e os gajos têm aquilo arranjadinho tudo direitinho...com os fios bem arranjadinhos...um gosto de se ver...

vou ser sincero medi aquilo a olho, estão bem posicionados, mas não tão certinhos...e os fios estão anarquicamente arrumados...vai dar ao mesmo...
lol

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,




> tenho para quem não sabe 360 litros, 120x60x60, com sump de 100 e qualquer coisa litros...


Por acaso pensei que tinha mais litragem... a iluminação anterior não eram uns 500 e tal Watts total? Para 360 litros, bom para os SPS mas talvez seja exagero...  :Admirado: 




> 175W para 1,20m parece-me bem!! 
> 
> no meu caso, 1,70m deve dar para aí 200W...
> 
> que comparado com 3x150WHQI + 2x80WT5 !!


João, acho que não é bem assim... o meu método é ter a potência total (T5 + HQI) e dividir por 2. Nesse caso 610W a dividir por 2, daria 305W, ou seja, uma calha de 300W leds seria adequada.  :SbOk: 

Por exemplo, no caso do António, 360W / 2 = 180W (~ 175W da calha, bate certo)  :SbOk3: 

PS: considerando o rácio 1W por litro, claro

----------


## JoaoCAlves

pois, essas contas ...

Eu sinceramente, acho que não é assim tão facil.

Mas em todo o caso, o dissipador vai ter 1,50m, ou então, 2 x 75cm.

Ainda não fiz o esboço, mas acho que vai sobrar mt espaço para 200 a 220W de led.

Depois, se vir que é insuficiente, é só meter mais led's.

Tb ainda não me decidi se vou pôr lentes ou não. Mas tou mais virado para as pôr. Qt menos luz bater no vidro, menos perdas se tem, e menos algas tenho que limpar.

Mas se calhar, vou fazer 1º sem lentes e ver o que acontece.

As lentes dos XP-g, rondam os 78% de eficiência, as dos XR-e, acho que rondam os 84% na ma lembra ao certo...

Só gostava de conseguir fazer as contas para saber se estas perdas são rentaveis em lentes de 60º. 
Se as coisas forem lineares, diria que ao reduzir 135lm/W a 120º (lente do led) para 60º, daria o dobro dos lumens - 22% nas lentes de 60º. 
Ou seja:
Lmtot=270lm - (0.22x270)
Mas não sei se isto é assim tão simples.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> tens mais 41% de tamanho
> para teres igual terias de ter 246 watts---
> no entanto 200 deve dar...
> 
> 
> convém é montares isso para se faltar leds, haver espaço para montar mais...eu pensei nisso...
> tenho visto diy leds dos eua, e os gajos têm aquilo arranjadinho tudo direitinho...com os fios bem arranjadinhos...um gosto de se ver...
> 
> vou ser sincero medi aquilo a olho, estão bem posicionados, mas não tão certinhos...e os fios estão anarquicamente arrumados...vai dar ao mesmo...
> lol


Funciona, não funciona??  :yb624: 
ignora!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Eu tinha uma calha T5 6x39W, ou seja 234W
O meu foco actual de leds tem 119W, ou seja, sensivelmente metade...

Pelas minhas contas, com as actuais XP-G, apenas precisaria entre os 60-80W...

Acho que um ponto de partida, é pensar economizar 50%.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois, mas falas em 60 a 80 W porquê?

achas que esses 118W ainda são mais luz que o que tinhas com as T5?

Ou referes-te à diferÊnça de lumens?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Pois, mas falas em 60 a 80 W porquê?
> 
> achas que esses 118W ainda são mais luz que o que tinhas com as T5?


O foco de leds tem características diferentes da calha T5, pois o foco tem 40cm de comprimento contra os 90-100cm de uma calha T5.
A luz do foco é muito boa. No entanto serão uns 70-80lm, lentes de 120º e são leds de 1W.
Com os lumens dos XP-G, mesmo a 700mA penso que conseguiria chegar aos 60-80W que afirmo.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> pois, essas contas ...
> 
> Eu sinceramente, acho que não é assim tão facil.
> 
> Mas em todo o caso, o dissipador vai ter 1,50m, ou então, 2 x 75cm.
> 
> Ainda não fiz o esboço, mas acho que vai sobrar mt espaço para 200 a 220W de led.
> 
> Depois, se vir que é insuficiente, é só meter mais led's.
> ...


vamos lá ver então...
O que se passa, com o vidro do aquário, é o que se passa nas lentes, a luz reflecte no vidro (vai depender do angulo do fotão), ou seja se tiveres os vidros limpos sem algas, aumenta a eficiência...

Agora eu tenho coralina na parte de trás, e portanto isso já não acontece.

A eficiência das lentes depende da marca, e do angulo das mesmas, angulos mais abertos e acho que são mais eficientes, angulos mais apertados e menos eficiencia...
também as ovais costumam ser mais eficientes

por exemplo estas nos xr-e: 
CREE Power Optic 45° by LED-TECH.de

têm 95% de eficiência, isto porque as próprias lentes dos leds são mais fechadas (angulo), e portanto o angulo com que aluz incide nas laterais da lente, é mais tangencial...e reflecte com mais facilidade...

daí os xp-g e as lentes destes terem menos eficiência...

portanto quanto menos alterar o angulo dee abertura mais eficiência, se bem que os materiais também mandam.

Uma ideia era usar lentes mais ovais, e colocar estas de forma, a terem a projecção paralela ao aquário, ou seja tinhamos menos perdas (mais eficiência nas lentes) e menos vidro iluminado, nos cantos, onde se aproximava do vidro lateral, podiamos então usar lentes mais circulares...

Artur se calhar era luz a mais...
 :Smile: 
mas não tenho agora menos luz... o que mostra de facto o valor destes leds..
com estes leds uma aproximação que poderiamos fazer era mesmo essa Artur, usar 0.5W por litro, acho que não deverá falhar por muito.

só uma curiosidade, grande parte das perdas que temos com a luz deve-se ao facto da luz reflectir na superficie da água, se o angulo for mesmo perpendicular, mais facilmente atravessa a água, agora com a água a mexer por vezes esta reflecte, claro que se concentrarmos a luz num angulo mais apertado, accho que vamos ganhar eficiência porque o angulo de entrada será mais perpendicular...
mesmo que as lentes percam eficiência sendo mais apertadas ganhamos em reduzir as perdas por reflexão da água....
agora sinceramente não sei quantificar isto...

Se calhar é também na menor reflexão na água que ganhamos com leds...

No meu caso a luz que reflecte da água vê-se no tecto em cima, é composta pela maior parte pela luz dos royal blue, se calhar as lentes fazem mesmo um bom trabalho, e se calhar é por isso que dá reendimento termos lentes...
como as perdas nos xr-e são menores, estou mesmo a pensar fazer um upgrade aos xr-e (meter lentes) daqui a uns meses...

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa noite
> 
> 
> 
> O foco de leds tem características diferentes da calha T5, pois o foco tem 40cm de comprimento contra os 90-100cm de uma calha T5.
> A luz do foco é muito boa. No entanto serão uns 70-80lm, lentes de 120º e são leds de 1W.
> Com os lumens dos XP-G, mesmo a 700mA penso que conseguiria chegar aos 60-80W que afirmo.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


com 700 mA, se for de uma boa bin (também existem diferenças nos xp-g), deverás ficar nos 130-140 lumens por watt, e portanto acho que os numeros não devem fugir muito...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois, mais uma vez ando a partir pedra sobre o assunto das lentes.

Vejam isto!!

Cutter Electronics

Agradou-me, mas é puxadó-te...

Com estas lentes, punha, 4led's coolwhite, 2 warmwhite, 1 royal blue.

Fazia cada calha com 6 lentes destas, ou seja, 42 led's cada.

Eles têm lá um grafico interessante que mostra a melhor combinação para o melhor PAR.

OS cool e os warm seriam XP-G.
O royal seria XP-E

O impressionante é que esta lente só tem 4 cm de diametro!!!!

Falaste uma coisa importante António, o angulo de entrada da luz na àgua!! e não me tava a lembrar disso. Realmente, isso é mais um ganho....

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois, mais uma vez ando a partir pedra sobre o assunto das lentes.
> 
> Vejam isto!!
> 
> Cutter Electronics
> 
> Agradou-me, mas é puxadó-te...
> 
> Com estas lentes, punha, 4led's coolwhite, 2 warmwhite, 1 royal blue.
> ...


Essas lentes parecem-me só se implementar em pcb's que tenham os leds nessa disposições (em pcb's). só agora reparei que estás a falar no xp-e..
e a nivel de eficiencia é melhor que o xr-e?

edit:
(tive a ver e ente XR-E e XP-E, o que muda é o tamanho da coisa, os leds são os mesmos, mas a nivel de transmissão dee calor é melhor os XR-E)

estou a ver um problema se não comprares os leds já nessa configuração vai ser muito dificil connseguirese alinhar estes de forma à lente encaixar neles todos...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> com 700 mA, se for de uma boa bin (também existem diferenças nos xp-g), deverás ficar nos 130-140 lumens por watt, e portanto acho que os numeros não devem fugir muito...


Os 130-140 lumens não são a 350mAh?? a 700mAh acho que dá bem mais...  :SbOk3: 

PS: ah ok, por watt e não por led, confundi...  :Wink: 




> Vejam isto!!
> 
> Cutter Electronics
> 
> Fazia cada calha com 6 lentes destas, ou seja, 42 led's cada.


Por acaso esse formato é igualzinho ao utilizado nas KR-92 da Ecolamps, na fila central! 

http://www.aquayee.com/wordpress/wp-...ed-light-5.jpg

Ora aí está uma boa fonte para fazer uma réplica  :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Os 130-140 lumens não são a 350mAh?? a 700mAh acho que dá bem mais... 
> 
> PS: ah ok, por watt e não por led, confundi... 
> 
> 
> 
> Por acaso esse formato é igualzinho ao utilizado nas KR-92 da Ecolamps, na fila central! 
> 
> http://www.aquayee.com/wordpress/wp-...ed-light-5.jpg
> ...


pois a 700 mA dá bem mais que 200, se for a 350 mA acho que anda em redor dos 150 lumens por watt, muito bom mesmo.

Achas que a ecolamps fabrica lentes?
acho que eles não usam Cree mas uns leds similares da seoul...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Essas lentes parecem-me só se implementar em pcb's que tenham os leds nessa disposições (em pcb's). só agora reparei que estás a falar no xp-e..
> e a nivel de eficiencia é melhor que o xr-e?
> 
> edit:
> (tive a ver e ente XR-E e XP-E, o que muda é o tamanho da coisa, os leds são os mesmos, mas a nivel de transmissão dee calor é melhor os XR-E)
> 
> estou a ver um problema se não comprares os leds já nessa configuração vai ser muito dificil connseguirese alinhar estes de forma à lente encaixar neles todos...


Certo, mas eles vendem o pcb.

Tive a ver, têm a opção dos led's virem já soldados na configuração, 4 XP-G mais 3 XP-E, ou seja, 4 cool + 3 royal, o que tb é uma opção.

Qt ao calor, eles usam MCPCB, Metal coating PCB. Isto deve ser bom transmissor de calor para o dissipador.

Nest link Cutter Electronics tens as opções todas de PCB's deste tipo, um deles o de 7 led's.

Ainda sobre os XP-E e os XR-E, a grande vantagem é a densidade de leds que consegues, os XP-E são mais pequenos pelo que percebi.

Tou a gostar deste site, tá mt completo. Até consegues escolher o bin do led que queres.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Os 130-140 lumens não são a 350mAh?? a 700mAh acho que dá bem mais... 
> 
> PS: ah ok, por watt e não por led, confundi... 
> 
> 
> 
> Por acaso esse formato é igualzinho ao utilizado nas KR-92 da Ecolamps, na fila central! 
> 
> http://www.aquayee.com/wordpress/wp-...ed-light-5.jpg
> ...


Sim, são a 350mA.

A 1A dão 350Lm acho..

A 700, só vendo o datasheet.

Já tinha visto essas calhas. É muito provavel que sim, não acredito que eles fabriquem as lentes deles. Acho que se limitam a juntar peças, tal como nós.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> pois a 700 mA dá bem mais que 200, se for a 350 mA acho que anda em redor dos 150 lumens por watt, muito bom mesmo.
> 
> Achas que a ecolamps fabrica lentes?
> acho que eles não usam Cree mas uns leds similares da seoul...


Por acaso, já vi isso em qq lado, mas não me lembro de quais são..

Acho que são estes tb que usam led's em array de 30W ou 50W por led.

Vi uma calha com 4 canais, um canal era 2 ou 3 led's de 30W, o outro eram os cool de 3w, outro os azuis e outro os royal.

Mas não sei se eram desta marca... se calhar tou a fazer confusão...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

ena ena!!

formulas em concreto, ainda não tinha tropeçado neste documento.

Actual Lumens Needed = Target Lumens / (Optical Efficiency x Thermal Efficiency)
Actual Lumens Needed = 810 / (91% x 85%)
Actual Lumens Needed = 1,050 lm

tirado daqui:
http://www.cree.com/products/pdf/LED...sign_Guide.pdf

isto é um exemplo, claro.

----------


## António Vitor

Ao ler esse documento fiquei com algumas dúvidas, será que as lentes curvam a luz (tipo a água) ou reflectem a luz..
agora fiquei sem saber de que tipo de lente tenho para os xp-g.

possivelmente será das que curvam, penseei que fosse como as fibras opticas...

----------


## António Vitor

João, eu se fosse conceber isto tudo de novo talvez tivesse concebido isto com esses pcb's e lentes.. até há com o driver incluindo...
 :Big Grin: 

isto de ter de soldar n fios é muita labuta e claro ter de colar ao aluminio todos eles...

No entanto toma atenção, isso pode fabricar uma luz menos uniforme, e conseguires ver o efeito de spotlight no aquário...

achavas que era só coisas positivas, não??
 :Smile: 

O facto da empresa usar esse tipo de lentes pode apenas dever-se á facilidade de construção das mesmas, nem sempre é porque é melhor...
menos horas de trabalho, menos custos...mais lucros.

não se movem com nós as empresas...
hehe
não querem melhor luz, mas mais lucro...

também não creio que usem CREE, podem ter ido para alternativas mais baratas, sei que os azuis acho que são da seoul, não são maus leds...mas há melhores.

----------


## António Vitor

outra coisa que a malta parece se estar a esquecer é a outra das vantagens dos leds, para além da eficiência luminosa, a manutenção...

já gastei o suficiente em lampadas e calhas mesmo em pouco tempo para conceber 2 calhas leds iguais a esta... 

duvido que isto dure 5 anos, mas se durar 3 anos, vai sair barato.
 :Big Grin: 

claro que não vai durar 5 anos porque possivelmente irei fazer um upgrade no meio deste intervalo, já existem leds com mais de 200 lumens por watt.
em protótipos, mas os xp-g eram protótipos o ano passado.
 :Smile: 

Por isso convém fazer isto durar o máximo, e para isso acontecer convém não desprezar o arrefecimento dos leds...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Ao ler esse documento fiquei com algumas dúvidas, será que as lentes curvam a luz (tipo a água) ou reflectem a luz..
> agora fiquei sem saber de que tipo de lente tenho para os xp-g.
> 
> possivelmente será das que curvam, penseei que fosse como as fibras opticas...


Boa pergunta...Não sei!

Mas atenção, a agua não curva a luz, só a faz mudar de direcção qd a luz muda de meio, ou seja ar/agua agua/ar. Depois os fotões mantêm uma linha recta.




> João, eu se fosse conceber isto tudo de novo talvez tivesse concebido isto com esses pcb's e lentes.. até há com o driver incluindo...
> 
> 
> isto de ter de soldar n fios é muita labuta e claro ter de colar ao aluminio todos eles...
> 
> No entanto toma atenção, isso pode fabricar uma luz menos uniforme, e conseguires ver o efeito de spotlight no aquário...
> 
> achavas que era só coisas positivas, não??
> 
> ...


Epa, essa do driver incluído ainda não encontrei!!  :Big Grin: 

Vou procurar!  :Big Grin: 

Qt ao spot light, depende da distancia que colocares as lentes entre si, se ficarem relativamente perto não deve de haver problema. Tens lentes de 40º.




> outra coisa que a malta parece se estar a esquecer é a outra das vantagens dos leds, para além da eficiência luminosa, a manutenção...
> 
> já gastei o suficiente em lampadas e calhas mesmo em pouco tempo para conceber 2 calhas leds iguais a esta... 
> 
> duvido que isto dure 5 anos, mas se durar 3 anos, vai sair barato.
> 
> 
> claro que não vai durar 5 anos porque possivelmente irei fazer um upgrade no meio deste intervalo, já existem leds com mais de 200 lumens por watt.
> em protótipos, mas os xp-g eram protótipos o ano passado.
> ...


200lm/W ??? Não sabia.

Pensava que só os plasmas andavam com esses rendimentos. E como estão a preços VIP nem pensar...

Qual é o LED?

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

tens razão, só muda de direcção, curvar a luz só campos gravitacionais muito fortes...

e não curva a luz, o espaço-tempo é que curva...
 :Wink: 

Os leds não têm nome, são protótipos da CREE
CREE |Cree Breaks 200 Lumen Per Watt Efficacy Barrier

E o mais significante é isto tirado daí
_This is a result of improvements in blue optical output power"_

no azul...
 :Smile: 

talvez mais uns meses e estes leds já cá estão fora...
isto eclipsa as luzes tradicionais, reesistências haerá sempre...

Plasma, para mim é outra das boas hipóteses, tem um defeito termos de reduzir a potência para ficar mais azul, e poortanto se calhar termos de ter mais lampadas de plasma...
mas se baixar preço pode ser outra alternativa.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Hummm..

mas depois contradizem-se!!!

"Crees tests confirmed that the LED produced 208 lumens of light output and achieved 208 lumens per watt efficacy at a correlated *color temperature of 4579 K*. The tests were conducted under standard LED test conditions at a drive current of 350 mA at room temperature.
"

Esperemos para ver!  :yb663:

----------


## António Vitor

Não sei até que ponto podem melhorar...
mas tipo a 400 lumens, o calor produzido deveria ser minimo, nem era preciso dissipadores...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

208lm a 350mA, a 1A dá qq coisa como 500lm!!!
 :Big Grin: 

BB HQI's...  :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> 208lm a 350mA, a 1A dá qq coisa como 500lm!!!
> 
> 
> BB HQI's...


Não é preciso esperar por esses leds...
Os HQI estão completamente obsoletos...tal como as t5..etc...

Até os xp-g abafam completamente as hqi..
os melhores hqi têm quanto muito 100 lumens (por watt), mas é quando são novas...
em 2 dias ou mesmo 3, têm quebras de 25% e depois estabilizam.
para já não falar no espectro menos uniforme, e nas perdas pela produção de luz a 360 graus...

Mas as coisas funcionam mais ou menos como no resto dos semicondutores...
e todos os anos vamos ter melhorias, claro que pode não ser possivel avançar mais na eficiência...por motivos apenas da fisica.

uma calha topo de gama custa quanto?

 uma com duas hqi de 250 watts e umas quantas actinicas a complementar?
mais de 1000 euros?

Completamente obsoletas...´



Ainda não falei na parte do ambiente, sabiam que quer as hqi quer as t5 têm bastante mercurio e outros metais toxicos?

não devem sequer largar estas lampadas no lixo normal !!!

Sinceramente acho que as luzes normais merecem estar obsoletos, espero ter sucesso com o meu reef para pelo menos empurrar mais pessoas nesta direcção.

----------


## António Vitor

Comprei dois relés para poder ter isto sempre on (o arduino) sem ter isto a mandar tensão para os drivers, desgastando o material.

Ainda não sei se comprarei o RTC, consigo gravar para a epprom do arduino, dá para 100 000 ciclos de gravações, se o fizer só uma vez por dia para acertar o calendário, vai durar 100 anos...

ou seja sem RTC, consigo ter a data, para acertar basta que uma vez por dia o arduino se desligue por 1 minuto...

Em caso de falha de corrente ficará certo...ou ligo ao meu "ups", tem sempre corrente só que a 13.6 volts, posso adicionar uma resistência e baixar a tensão de entrada para o arduino, também evito o uso de mais uma fonte para o arduino...

Acho que seria inteligente ligar ao meu "ups", com corte de luz tenho sempre 13.6 volts...

no entanto o arduino embora aceite 12 volts, é preferivel usar menos...vou usar um divisor de tensão (2 resistências com valores iguais...como o arduino deve ter baixa resistência, fico com proximo de metade da tensão...

qualquer coisa acima de 7 até 10 serve...

 Uma resistência em paralelo e outra em série, certo?
gostaria que isto não gastasse muita corrente...
que resistências usar?

Estou a ter mais ideias...
usar o arduino para melhorar o meu ups...
parece bem simples...

Sabendo que as baterias seguem funções de decadência por exemplo de tensão sabendo o gasto que estou a ter (tensão a descer numa hora ou horas) consigo determinar se a bateria está cheia e mesmo se a bateria precisa de ser recarregada...
ou se a bateria está abaixo do limite recuperável e precisa de ser desligada para protecção da bateria...por exemplo...
como no zeus.


no entanto tenho de usar um voltage dividier porque os pins que conseguem ler a tensão só conseguem ler até 5 volts.
acho mesmo que com o arduino e mais umas resistência e software consigo completar o meu ups a ser tão bom como os melhores ups do mercado (sem a conversão para 220v que eu não quero).
Agora vou adicionar este projecto ao meu diy ups...
que já funciona...

qualquer evolução posto nesse tópico se o encontrar...
depois possivelmente compro um mega arduino, para controlar tanta coisa...é preciso mais pins...
depois do ups vai ser feito um controlar de pH e redox...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Não alimentes o arduino assim, constroi um regulador de tensão.

Ou então, qt muito, faz com um diodo zener em serie com uma resistência.

Acho que há um zenner de 4,7V, o que chega bem para o arduino.

Segue este link!!

http://www.reuk.co.uk/Zener-Diode-Voltage-Regulator.htm

Tens um zenner de 5,1V

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado João.
Isso dará uma tensão mais estável, mas eu queria mesmo a tal instabilidade, para a poder medir com o arduino, bom acho que posso ter as duas coisas...
 :Big Grin: 

vou ver onde posso comprar isso...

Acho que ainda hoje vou à dimofel...

vou comprar um zenner de 5.1 volts, e resistências...
 :Big Grin: 

irei então ver qual é as resistências a usar...
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo_Zener
Se me puderes dar uma ajuda
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Está lá tudo a explicar...
Zener Diode Voltage Regulator - Electric Circuit

Algumas coisas que ainda não sei é a corrente que o arduino gasta, tenho de ver isso.

muito bom!
Obrigado!

----------


## António Vitor

tenho de comprar um zener com pelo menos 5W, o arduino tive a medir, gasta 0.5 amperes a 7 volts.

um zener de 6 volts com pelo menos 5w com uma resistência de 6080 mW de 10 ohms...deve dar.

para o voltage divider, tenho de fazer outra coisa, porque quero mesmo medir a flutuação da tensão da bateria.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Dá-lhe uma folga, faz as contas a 1A.

No link que te mandei tens lá uma calculadora.

Qt a medires a tensão, isso é independente. Mas nunca conseguirias ter bons resultados se a alimentação do arduino não estivesse estabilizada.

Para medires a tensão, podes fazer o que dizes, um divisor de tensão. Mas dá folga nas contas, ou seja, se a tensão normal são 13,8, faz as contas para 15V. Não te esqueças que qd as baterias estão a carregar a tensão sobe. Obviamente que pela saude das baterias, e se o carregador da UPS for bom, a tensão da bateria em carga, não deverá ir muito acima dos 14V.

Mas deixa uma margem de segurança para não lixares o arduino.

Se calhar tb era aconselhavel meter um condensador em paralelo com a resistência final para filtrar algum ripple que possa vir do circuito de carga da UPS.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

não arranjo zeners com mais de 5 w...
encontreei este aqui:

1N5343B X5 ZENER on eBay (end time 06-Jul-10 20:40:47 BST)

mais logo faço contas...
para ver o que vou encomendar...

O carregador só dá 13.6 volts, aliás é do carregador que o arduino vai receber corrente, e só vai receber da bateria quando falta a luz.

O carregador dá só o suficiente para carregar as baterias muito lentamente, acho que nem em 4 dias conseguia carregar as baterias, para evitar a produção de gás, e possivel abertura das valvulas (são VLRA AGM)com perda de liquido e desgaste da bateria.
imaginem a coluna seca de um dos nossos aquários, a ideia é não transbordar, ou seja que tenha suficiente débito para o que a bomba da sump não encha o aquário...acho uma boa analogia esta...

para além disto ainda ao mesmo tempo dá a corrente a uma bomba da tunze electronica, com o arduino e isto em paralelo ainda ficará mais lento a carregar...
 :Big Grin: 

Possivelmente a unica coisa que o arduuino vai fazer é medir a tensão...e indicar de acordo com isso a potência que falta, pode controlar um relé apenas para desconectar as baterias do resto do equipamento, ficando só o arduino a receber). Se a tensão baixar a niveis perigosos...

Em relação ao facto do arduino ter de ter tensão estável, podia ser compensado, com alguma função matemática...mas acho que o zener facilita as coisas...
mas tinha que ter algum potenciometro ou algo que me fizessse variar a tensão para ver os valores óbtidos...

O arduino pode calcular o tempo que falta baseando-se nas tais funções (tensão versus carga que resta) que terei de investigar e que existem das minhas baterias.
claro que terá de ter um valor anterior por exemplo ir á hora anterior e verificar a alteração da tensão...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Não tou a perceber uma coisa...

tens as baterias sempre ligadas ao carregador?

----------


## António Vitor

> Não tou a perceber uma coisa...
> 
> tens as baterias sempre ligadas ao carregador?


Simsim...
há mais de 1 ano...
agora com o arduino até podia as desligar do carregador quando a tensão estivesse alta...
 :Big Grin: 
As baterias continuam óptimas.

O carregador tem duas opções uma de overflow (tipo mesmo o suficiente para não descarregar as baterias)e outra com mais potência...
está na opção mais fraca.

talvez assim perca tempo de vida útil das baterias, mas agora vou ganhar com o arduino...

pelas contas que fiz vou precisar de 2 resistências de 30 ohms para o voltage divider.
isto pensando que a resistência do arduino anda em redor dos 25 ohms quando ligado.

Como isto tudo perde corrente eléctrica colocarei um relé (não sei quantos pins estou a gastar dos normais digitais, mas ainda me restam alguns), para colocar corrente neste voltage divider só quando eu pedir, ou seja quiser ver a tensão.
de ambos do circuito que dá corrente ao arduino e do voltage divider.

baseando-me no que já comprei o zener do link anterior e as resistências que comprei que condensador me aconselharias a comprar?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

qt ao condensdor, é dificil dizer assim, era necess+ario 1º verificar se há ripple, e se sim, qual a freq dele. Não ponhas para já, se tiveres problemas, tem que se ver isso.

Mas para ver, só com um osciloscópio...

Se não tiveres osciloescópio, aponta-se para o valor rectificado da rede, apontamos para 100hz e já dá para fazer algumas contas...  :Big Grin:  pode ser sempre um principio.

Vais por duas resistências de 30ohm em paralelo antes do zenner certo? Ou seja, 15 ohm de resistência calculada, certo?

----------


## António Vitor

As resistências de 30 ohms será para o voltage divider, arranjei de pouca potência apenas de 0,5 W, já que isto não vai dar corrente a nada, e presumo que não passe muita amperagem.
E sendo assim não vou usar relés...

para o zener, de 7.5 volts, e de acordo com as contas  do link que me destes, comprei 1 resistência de 7 watts com 8.2 homs e outra de 4 watts com 10 ohms, porque sinceramente não sei qual o load do arduino.

baseando nas contas o de 4 watts servirá se o arduino consumir perto de 500 mA, como acho que consome, se este consumir mais uso a outra...essa dá de certeza, embora possa estar a gastar mais corrente do que poderia ao usá-la.



O R da imagem terá ou a resistência de 8.2 ohms com 7W ou 10 ohms com 4 watts.

o voltage divider é ligado em paralelo e claro ligado em paralelo com o outro circuito que alimentará o arduino, alimentado com a tensão instável...

hops enganei-me nas contas, convém ter mais ohms nas resistências para o voltage divider...
senão queimam...
mais ohms menos intensidade...

E para mais a amperagem que o arduino suporta nos pin analógicos, vai só aos 40 mA.

1K parece-me bem...
só vai aos 6 mA.

tenho é de usar 3 resistências em série igual á imagem mas com uma outra r3...


certo?
assim não passa dos 4 volts.

----------


## António Vitor

comprei então resistencias de 1k, com 0.25 watts maximo servem.
a amperagem pelas minhas contas não passa dos 5 mA o que está dentro dos valores nominais do arduino.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Desculpem, tenho andando um pouco ocupado e li os posts anteriores todos um pouco em diagonal, mas qualquer board Arduino tem entrada para voltagens não reguladas (pino VIN, RAW consoante a board ou pela ficha de 2.1mm nas boards que tem), logo qualquer coisa aqui entre 7-12V o regulador integrado interno da board estabilizara os 5V normais, claro que para ser mais eficaz e esse regulador não aquecer demasiado convém ser o mais perto dos 7V do que para cima.

Outra coisa que eles recomendam é no mínimo a fonte ter 500mA mas o ideal ser de 1A.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> As resistências de 30 ohms será para o voltage divider, arranjei de pouca potência apenas de 0,5 W, já que isto não vai dar corrente a nada, e presumo que não passe muita amperagem.
> E sendo assim não vou usar relés...
> 
> para o zener, de 7.5 volts, e de acordo com as contas  do link que me destes, comprei 1 resistência de 7 watts com 8.2 homs e outra de 4 watts com 10 ohms, porque sinceramente não sei qual o load do arduino.
> 
> baseando nas contas o de 4 watts servirá se o arduino consumir perto de 500 mA, como acho que consome, se este consumir mais uso a outra...essa dá de certeza, embora possa estar a gastar mais corrente do que poderia ao usá-la.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boas!

Começando pelo divisor de tensão e o arduino.

Tive a ver o datasheet e não encontrei a info da porta sobre o consumo de corrente. Tens a certeza que é 40mA? 

Em todo o caso, no documento do atmega168 tem alguns detalhes sobre a parte da conversão.

Uma coisa que aconcelham é que a impedancia de saida do circuito a analizar esteja abaixo dos 10kohm.
Tb dizem que só pode ser muito baixa para situações em que a variação do sinal que vai ser feita a amostragem pelo conversor seja lenta. O que podia ser o caso, mas como não nos interessa estar a descarregar a bateria nestas resistências, escolhemos por exemplo 4700ohm para R2 que é a resistência que vai representar aproximadamente a carga do circuito de saida. Não é bem porque R1 tem impacto, mas não vai ter problema.

Mas o melhor mesmo, é pores R2 como resistência variavel (trimmer), pq não conseguimos saber ao certo qual é a resistencia da carga, ou seja, do pino do arduino para podermos aplicar a formula correcta (underload). Sendo a resistência variavel, depois com o circuito a funcionar, ajustas de forma a que tenhas perto de 4,5V por exemplo, com a bateria toda carregada.

Se aplicares a formula sem carga, para:

Vout=4,5V
Vin=13,6V
R2=4700ohm

dá-te:

R1=9504ohm~=9500ohm

Se aplicasses os 30ohm a 0,5W, sim queimavam.

Qt à alimentação do arduino novamente, eu sei que a ideia é não complicar muito, ams acho que o caminho que estamos a seguir não é o melhor.

Explico porquê.

Estás a querer assegurar o funcionamento do arduino com uma bateria de 12V em caso de falha de energia, mas ao mesmo tempo, com o circuito, resistência mais Zener, estamos a colocar uma carga elevada e constante à bateria.Isto porque, o que o arduino não consumir, consome o zener! Qd calculamos o Imax no esquema, essa vai ser a corrente que vai estar permanentemente a ser consumida.

A melhor maneira de fazer isto, é com um integrago regulador de tensão estilo por exemplo, o famoso LM7805. Tem só 3 pinos para soldar!!!  :Big Grin: 

Este integrado necessita de muitos poucos componentes à volta, o que faz com que não complique muito, e com a vantagem, que a corrente coonsumida, é realmente o que o arduino consome.

Isto é apenas uma sugestão claro, até porque já foste às compras!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Embora o integrado custe +-1  :yb624: 

Relativamente ao circuito de amostragem, tb se podia fazer de uma forma melhor, mas não é tão grave pq a resistência que estamos a aplicar é mt alta, o que faz com que a corrente seja minima. 

Epa desculpa o testamento, não quero estar a complicar as coisas, tou só a tentar ajudar o melhor possivel, mas às vezes não é facil.  :EEK!: 

Bom se tiveres alguma duvida sobre o que escrevi diz, que eu tento explicar.

Se quiseres esquecer o zener e fazer com o integrado, arranja-se um esquema em 5 minutos e vez que não é mt complicado.

Diz coisas.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Baltasar, sim ele regulariza, mas será que fica menos sensivel nos pins analógicos?
ou irregular?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Desculpem, tenho andando um pouco ocupado e li os posts anteriores todos um pouco em diagonal, mas qualquer board Arduino tem entrada para voltagens não reguladas (pino VIN, RAW consoante a board ou pela ficha de 2.1mm nas boards que tem), logo qualquer coisa aqui entre 7-12V o regulador integrado interno da board estabilizara os 5V normais, claro que para ser mais eficaz e esse regulador não aquecer demasiado convém ser o mais perto dos 7V do que para cima.
> 
> Outra coisa que eles recomendam é no mínimo a fonte ter 500mA mas o ideal ser de 1A.



Boas!

Epa, tens toda a razão, ando literalmente a dormir!! Como ligo com USB, esqueço-me disso.

Mas em todo o caso, isto está acima dos 12V, é necessário garantir que o circuito regulador dele aguenta isto sem pifar!, é que não tem dissipador nenhum, e imagina, se a corrente for 1A, a multiplicar por 8V, dá 8W!!!!

ISto é muito e provavelmente vai rebentar assim.

Mas a ver se vejop algum detalhe sobre isso no site do arduino.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas!
> 
> Começando pelo divisor de tensão e o arduino.
> 
> Tive a ver o datasheet e não encontrei a info da porta sobre o consumo de corrente. Tens a certeza que é 40mA? 
> 
> Em todo o caso, no documento do atmega168 tem alguns detalhes sobre a parte da conversão.
> 
> Uma coisa que aconcelham é que a impedancia de saida do circuito a analizar esteja abaixo dos 10kohm.
> ...


Obrigado joão.
Se calhar compro o integrado, vou á procura dele...
pelo preço não vai fazer moça no orçamento...
 :Smile: 
O problema dee usar o zener é que irá retirar corrente ás baterias quando não existir electricidade, e terei menos autonomia, e portanto isso é importante.
não será significativo, mas em vez de ter 3 dias dee autonomia posso só ficar com 2...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois, isso mesmo.

Não sei de qts AH é a tua bateria, mas sendo uma GEL como disses-te, se calhar tem 7AH. Se o zener consome 1A, tens autonomia para menos de 7H...

Já te ponho um esquema aqui.

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas!
> 
> Epa, tens toda a razão, ando literalmente a dormir!! Como ligo com USB, esqueço-me disso.
> 
> Mas em todo o caso, isto está acima dos 12V, é necessário garantir que o circuito regulador dele aguenta isto sem pifar!, é que não tem dissipador nenhum, e imagina, se a corrente for 1A, a multiplicar por 8V, dá 8W!!!!
> 
> ISto é muito e provavelmente vai rebentar assim.
> 
> Mas a ver se vejop algum detalhe sobre isso no site do arduino.


A ideia é também aprender com isto, senão...não tem piada...
O pior que pode acontecer é queimar o zener
 :Smile: 
O arduino pelo menos por pouco tempo aguenta perfeitamente 14v...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok se tem mais que os 12V recomendados de máximo pois de acordo com a info em arduino.cc (secção Power em http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardDuemilanove) pode ir até aos 20V mas vai aquecer demasiado mesmo.

Acho que simplesmente só tem de usar um 78xx, não vi ao certo qual é a voltagem que tem antes de quererem fazer entrar como alimentação no Arduino mas imaginemos que tem 24V podemos facilmente sem grande aquecimento fazer passar para pelo menos 12V com um 7812 assim (dados técnicos):
http://mipsa.p.lodz.pl/download/BazaWiedzy/zasilania/LM7805.pdf

Exemplo de circuito típico:


Convém colocar um pequeno dissipador para package TO-220 dos normais.*
*

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois, isso mesmo.
> 
> Não sei de qts AH é a tua bateria, mas sendo uma GEL como disses-te, se calhar tem 7AH. Se o zener consome 1A, tens autonomia para menos de 7H...
> 
> Já te ponho um esquema aqui.
> 
> abraço


não é de gel, mas AGM, tecnologias semelhantes.
tenho 2 baterias em paralelo com 12V a 40 AH
ou seja tenho 80 A/H a 12v...

daquilo que eu percebi do site:
Zener Diode Voltage Regulator - Electric Circuit

a resistência e o zener vão gastar pouco mais de 6 watts daí os valores recomendados pelo algoritmo do site.
usando o zener que comprei de 7.5v.
se o arduino consumir 500 mA (gasta menos) terei menos de 4 watts a ter de ser dissipador pelo zener e uns 3 watts pela resistência... que terá de ter valores proximo de 12 ohms.
valores dados pelo algoritmo do site.

----------


## António Vitor

> Ok se tem mais que os 12V recomendados de máximo pois de acordo com a info em arduino.cc (secção Power em http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoBoardDuemilanove) pode ir até aos 20V mas vai aquecer demasiado mesmo.
> 
> Acho que simplesmente só tem de usar um 78xx, não vi ao certo qual é a voltagem que tem antes de quererem fazer entrar como alimentação no Arduino mas imaginemos que tem 24V podemos facilmente sem grande aquecimento fazer passar para pelo menos 12V com um 7812 assim (dados técnicos):
> http://mipsa.p.lodz.pl/download/BazaWiedzy/zasilania/LM7805.pdf
> 
> Exemplo de circuito típico:
> 
> 
> Convém colocar um pequeno dissipador para package TO-220 dos normais.*
> *


A eficiência é importante porque se trata de uma ups...
é mais eficiente que o zener?
concerteza que será...
o do joão é o LM7805 dará 5 volts, presumo que chega para o arduino certo?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Se abrires o PDF técnico vês que lá dentro tem N componentes inclusivo o Zenner ehehhe, pagina 2 tens o diagrama de blocos com todos os estágios do componente.

Ainda tem também todas estas características adicionais que só com um Zenner não tens:

Thermal Overload Protection 
Short Circuit Protection 
Output Transistor Safe Operating Area Protection 

Se quiseres um esquema interno mais detalhado podes ver neste equivalente da National (pagina 4):
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM341.pdf

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

É muito mais eficiente que o zener.

A unica coisa que tem que ser garantida para funcionar é que o Vin>=1,5V+Vout.

Ou seja, com o 7805, não há problema, tens sempre mais que 1,5V de diferênça entre a entrada e a saida.
O esquema é esse mesmo que o baltasar colocou, como vez, mais simples é quase impossivel.

Compra com o encapsulamento TO-220, e compra um pequeno dissipador para colocar nele, até pode ser de mola, mas se for de parafuso, e fôr colocado com pasta térmica, fica melhor.

Na dimofel ajudam-te.

----------


## António Vitor

AGora fiquei em duvida se realmente faço com apenas o zener e a resistencia se faço com o integrado..

Se o zener queimasse, teria a resistencia de 10 ohms em série com o arduino teria pois menos tensão no arduino...
se este queimasse teria o circuito deesligado...
acho que não tem riscos com o zener..

existe a possibilidade de curto circuito com o zener?
tipo queimar e não oferecer resistencia electrica?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> o do joão é o LM7805 dará 5 volts, presumo que chega para o arduino certo?


Chega, é com o que o arduino é alimentado qd tá em usb, e é o que o regulador interno dá!  :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas.
> 
> É muito mais eficiente que o zener.
> 
> A unica coisa que tem que ser garantida para funcionar é que o Vin>=1,5V+Vout.
> 
> Ou seja, com o 7805, não há problema, tens sempre mais que 1,5V de diferênça entre a entrada e a saida.
> O esquema é esse mesmo que o baltasar colocou, como vez, mais simples é quase impossivel.
> 
> ...


Obrigado!
vou então por esse caminho ainda não paguei se calhar desisto da compra...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> AGora fiquei em duvida se realmente faço com apenas o zener e a resistencia se faço com o integrado..
> 
> Se o zener queimasse, teria a resistencia de 10 ohms em série com o arduino teria pois menos tensão no arduino...
> se este queimasse teria o circuito deesligado...
> acho que não tem riscos com o zener..
> 
> existe a possibilidade de curto circuito com o zener?
> tipo queimar e não oferecer resistencia electrica?


Sim existe.

Normalmente é mesmo isso que acontesse, fica em curto.

De seguida, queimava a resistência à mesma pela razão simples que :

P=U^2 / R

=13,6^2 / 10 = 18,49W

puses-te uma resistência de 4W, logo já sabes porque queima!!  :Wink: 

Vai dar ao mesmo. E o integrado estando bem dimensionado, não queima assim.  :Wink:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Em relação ao espaçamento entre os leds, algumas recomendações?

Li algures num DIY os leds alternados distantes de 2 polegadas (5.12 cm) em filas paralelas distanciadas de 3 polegadas (7.68 cm). Será bom?

E já agora, encontrei há pouco este tópico sobre DIY...

DIY 6-Cree LED Light finally! - AquaticQuotient.com

Gostei do pormenor do tipo prender os leds ao alumínio não com thermal epoxy (mais definitiva) mas com thermal paste (mais fácil de remover futuramente), em que ele usa parafusos para segurar os leds a uma chapa de alumínio, e no verso, nas áreas dos leds, colou pequenos heatsinks individuais aqui sim com cola epoxy. Além de que o tipo tencionava usar ópticas de 45º mas ao testar a iluminação desistiu das mesmas porque sem ópticas tem uma distribuição muito melhor naquele nano.

E em relação a soldar os fios aos star pcb, não tem nada de especial certo? Tenho aqui ferro de soldar de 25W e outro com mais watts, e solda também.  :SbSourire2: 

PS: Ah, esqueci-me de dizer que no sábado trouxe duas calhas de alumínio do AKI em formato "U". Ambas de 1 metro de comprimento por 20mm de largura. Uma anodizada em cinza ligeiramente mais escuro, com laterais de 10mm de altura. E outra em alumínio bruto mas com 20mm de altura. Em termos de espessura acho que à volta de 1.5mm ambas. Provavelmente irei colocar os leds espaçados, espero que seja suficiente para dissipação do calor.  :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Em relação ao espaçamento entre os leds, algumas recomendações?
> 
> Li algures num DIY os leds alternados distantes de 2 polegadas (5.12 cm) em filas paralelas distanciadas de 3 polegadas (7.68 cm). Será bom?
> 
> E já agora, encontrei há pouco este tópico sobre DIY...
> 
> DIY 6-Cree LED Light finally! - AquaticQuotient.com
> ...


O distanciamento vai depender...
quanto mais junto mais lumens por baixo dessa área, e menos em redor...

se apontarmos para 0.5 watts por litro, terás n leds, tenta colocar os leds de forma a cobrir o máximo de área do aquário...ou pelo menos tenta distribuir os leds ocupando o máximo dee área nos dissipadores que tiveres, ou seja tenta colocar estes equidistantes uns dos outros...da melhor forma possivel...
foi assim que fiz.

Entrer cada material podemos ter zonas com ar, serão zonas com má condutividade termica, eu acho mais seguro fazer como eu fiz...mas...com os teus perfis finos pode ser boa ideia...

Não será definitivo, com uma chave de fendas e um toque forte com um martelo entre o dissipador e o led (pcb) e este salta...
fiz isto a vários que se tinham "queimado", no inicio deste projecto.

Agora podes usar anilhas dee plástico e usar pasta termica normal, e parafusos, existem n projectos dessa forma.
o problema é o trabalho de estar a aparafusar...

agora como tens perfis finos, pode ser boa ideia (no teu caso) usar uma barra de aluminio mais grossa entre o perfil e os leds, usar bastante pasta termica e unir de um forma solida (tipo soldando?) ou com muitos parafusos...

muita pasta termica é má ideia, mas apertando com os parafusos o excedente sairia..
 :Smile: 

pode ser uma boa ideia já que os perfis são bastante finos...

----------


## António Vitor

Vou agora à dimofel.
 Artur, a trasferência de calor, com a tal barra em aluminio vai se processar melhor, não é só mais superficie que é importante, no caso dos leds, maior massa é igualmente importante.

As zonas de arfecimento queremos mais superficie de contacto, mas para retirar rapidamente o calor dos leds, convém mais massa.

Podias ter 500 laminas finas no dissipador, se este for fino, o calor vai se manter junto aos leds....

No aki deverá haver, e se quiseres junta 2 para engrossar...
usa parfusos e porcas bem apertados com pasta termica, a união será quase como se fosse um bloco inteiro, se as superficies estiverem direitas, beem lisas e limpas... e com a plasta termica.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Os leds da cree pegam 4V ou 3V?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Depende do led.

Só vendo o datasheet, mas está sempre entre esses valores

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Obrigado pelas dicas. Uma outra dúvida, aquele dissipador BIS95, entre ele e a versão anodizada a preto (BIS95A), há algumas vantagens/desvantagens em termos de eficiência na dissipação?

Possivelmente vou usar estas barras do AKI para protótipos e as BIS95A para montagem definitiva.  :SbOk: 

No AKI havia outras barras, de 2cm de largura e até 2.5cm acho, com 3 verticais, só que apenas em barras de 2 metros, então não trouxe. Das de 1 metro as que trouxe pareceram-me as melhores. Lá havia também umas largas de 5cm, acho que um pouco mais espessas (tipo 2mm), se bem que completamente lisas (sem verticais). E pelos preços mais vale mesmo a BIS95.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Os leds da cree pegam 4V ou 3V?


Boas Rafael,

A 700mAh os XP-G pegam a 3.2V e os XR-E a 3.5V.  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Obrigado pelas dicas. Uma outra dúvida, aquele dissipador BIS95, entre ele e a versão anodizada a preto (BIS95A), há algumas vantagens/desvantagens em termos de eficiência na dissipação?
> 
> Possivelmente vou usar estas barras do AKI para protótipos e as BIS95A para montagem definitiva. 
> 
> No AKI havia outras barras, de 2cm de largura e até 2.5cm acho, com 3 verticais, só que apenas em barras de 2 metros, então não trouxe. Das de 1 metro as que trouxe pareceram-me as melhores. Lá havia também umas largas de 5cm, acho que um pouco mais espessas (tipo 2mm), se bem que completamente lisas (sem verticais). E pelos preços mais vale mesmo a BIS95.


O sem pinturas deve ser melhor...
anodizada mas sem ser preto.

O aki faz preços sempre especiais...
 :Wink:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Acho que os anodizados perdem eficiência, mas não tenho a certeza...

----------


## António Vitor

podes ter razão, alguns até ficam eléctricamente isolados...

atenção que eu acho que que o dissipador BIS (o que comprei, e onde comprei), não tem tratamento nenhum, é mesmo plain aluminio...
pelo menos parece quer pelas proriedades eléctricas quer pelo aspecto.

anodizado ficam com óxidos de outros metais, deverá existir muitas formas de anodizado.
E possivelmente a eficiência vai depender disso.

O que comprei não é anodizado Artur (não mne parece, até pode ser mas muito levemente...). Mas se é um dissipador, e os gajos anodizam aquilo é porque não é muito mau...digo eu...

----------


## António Vitor

já fiz as modificações...
com os problemas do costume.

falta mudar depois o software do arduino quando tiver tempo...

A tensão de 5v, parece não ser suficiente para iluminar a 100% o arduino, vou ver se é do integrado vou soldar outro hoje, o curioso é com o usb dá...estranho...é na mesma 5v...
 :Big Grin: 
com mais alguns pózinhos...
5.1x V

O arduino funciona o lcd fica quase sem potência luz de fusco.
Isto está ligado directamente ás baterias...deveria dar...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

as massas estão unidas?

Pode ser um problema de corrente insufuciente... mas acho estranho.
Qt muito, queimava o integrado regulador. ele tá a aquucer muito?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> já fiz as modificações...
> com os problemas do costume.


Pois, não fosse um DIY... :SbSourire2: 
Às vezes sentimos-nos cansados... e ligeiramente arrependidos... mas rapidamente ganhamos força para o impulso final!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

remodelei tudo. (novo integrado tudo)
E havia curto circuitos inexplicados...(antes não existia)
ha com cada uma...

andei a tentar descobrir onde seria...
e nunca descobri...desoldei tudo e voltei a soldar e ficou bom...
com as mesmas peças novas.

mas com o mesmo problema...
lcd sumido...mas com boa luz...

o sumido eram as letras...
Sei que aquilo tinha um variador de alguma espécie, no lcd shield.

toca a regular com uma chave de fendas, e vouilá...
agora já se vê melhor...
tão bem como inicialmente com outraS fontes, agora não percebo é as diferenças...
e o porquê destas...

As massas não tinha nada a ver...
já que a bateria era o unica fonte de alimentação...
 :Smile: 
tinha de ter massa. o arduino estava isolado...
A massa do arduino depois está ligada aos buck mas isso agora está tudo desligado.

----------


## António Vitor

Possivelmente o problema foi de algum universo paralelo a influenciar isto...
 :Big Grin: 
Alguma "corda" a manifestar ressonância com outra de outro universo...

Bom agora está tudo a funcionar, sei que os lcd's têm polaridade, se quiserem provar isso usem um desses óculos do cinema 3D, uma lente filtra uma polaridade a outra filtra a outra... ou seja com uma lente não conseguem ver com a outra conseguem...

mesmo nos relógios...digitais.

pode ser isso?
nos cinemas fazem isso e emitem no fundo duas imagens polarizadas em 3D...

O prazer disto é também na descoberta do conhecimento...aprender coisas...e na satisfação quando corre bem.

Atenção comprei relés e tive outros problemas possivelmente pela solda...(temperatura alta deu cabo deles)
desisti por agora de os incluir.
OS relés não eram de 5V, eram de 6...possivelmente dado a tensão mais baixa do arduino (nem chega a 5 o que os pins dão), pode ser daqui o problema...

comprei já uns relés préfabricados de 5 volts com caixa de junção integrada, para ser mais fácil..
 :Big Grin: 

vou meter os relés fora da caixa do arduino e junto á fonte de alimentação para poder usar cabos mais grossos e pequenos. entre os relés e a fonte e o cabo para a alimentação dos bucks.

Gostaria de saber a segurança de estar sempre a dar 5v aos bucks no pwm, será mesmo tipo interruptor...
por isso tenho de incluir os relés para ambos os bancos.
Para estar descansado.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Atenção aos reles, quase de certeza que não os podes ligar directamente ao arduino. Não te esqueças que a corrente é mt baixa, vais queimar o arduino, ou simplesmente não funcionam caso o arduino limite a corrente.

A bobine do relé tem que tar em serie com um transistor.

Qual é a referência dos reles que compras-te?São omron?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Gostaria de saber a segurança de estar sempre a dar 5v aos bucks no pwm, será mesmo tipo interruptor...
> por isso tenho de incluir os relés para ambos os bancos.
> Para estar descansado.


Esta parte, não percebo o que queres dizer. Segurança, como assim?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Não sei que voltagens/correntes queres controlar com os reles, mas o melhor para baixas e um optocopolador (oppsss nem sei se é assim que se escreve), mas resumindo e um acoplador óptico que tem um LED dentro de um encapsulamento e um outro tipo led sensível a luz, quando ligas o primeiro ele da luz e o segundo deixa passar (tipo interruptor) a vantagem destes chips é que assim isolas completamente o circuito do arduino com o que tenhas do outro lado.

Para correntes fortes e como o arduino pode não ter tensão e corrente suficiente para a maior parte dos reles mecânicos devido a bobine electromagnética podes usar um simples MOSFET que pode controlar até voltagens de 400V e correntes de 35A ou mais pela baica voltagem e amperagem das saidas do arduino. Este tipo de transístor quando excitada o pino G (porta gate) deixa passar corrente entre os pinos SOURCE e DRAIN (mais uma vez o mesmo que um interruptor).

A saídas do arduino geralmente não conseguem fornecer mais que 40mA, logo só reles especiais de bobine conseguiras facilmente armar.

----------


## António Vitor

> Não sei que voltagens/correntes queres controlar com os reles, mas o melhor para baixas e um optocopolador (oppsss nem sei se é assim que se escreve), mas resumindo e um acoplador óptico que tem um LED dentro de um encapsulamento e um outro tipo led sensível a luz, quando ligas o primeiro ele da luz e o segundo deixa passar (tipo interruptor) a vantagem destes chips é que assim isolas completamente o circuito do arduino com o que tenhas do outro lado.
> 
> Para correntes fortes e como o arduino pode não ter tensão e corrente suficiente para a maior parte dos reles mecânicos devido a bobine electromagnética podes usar um simples MOSFET que pode controlar até voltagens de 400V e correntes de 35A ou mais pela baica voltagem e amperagem das saidas do arduino. Este tipo de transístor quando excitada o pino G (porta gate) deixa passar corrente entre os pinos SOURCE e DRAIN (
> mais uma vez o mesmo que um interruptor).
> 
> A saídas do arduino geralmente não conseguem fornecer mais que 40mA, logo só reles especiais de bobine conseguiras facilmente armar.


Pois...
mas se calhar então o que o buck tem pode ser um tipo de mosfet...
não?

e eu não ter perdas com com isto desligado pelo pwm...certo?

Se for o caso dou por completo o hardware..
agora não tenho cabo usb, cortei-o, mas amanhã compro um ..
 :Wink: 
ou arranjo este.. sodando-o
amanhã começa a parte do software.

Vai menos de 5 volts com as baterias no maximo para o analog 2 do arduino.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Humm ainda não percebi ao certo o que estas a tentar fazer agora, explica lá isso mais detalhadamente?

----------


## António Vitor

em vez de dar o pwm o valor de 255 para estar os bancos acesos (monlight royal blue) e white.

ia apagar com uns relés durante o periodo que estivesse desligados
evitando o uso dos pwm (cortar mesmo a corrente a eles...

Julgo que os meu bucks devm ter um interruptor como tu falastes mosfet, porque não connsomem corrente quando o arduinno dá o valor de 255.
portanto interrompe mesmo a corrente, a minha pergunta era qual seria o desgaste...

por isso imaginei em meter relés..
só por isso

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Não te preocupes com isso, os mosfet, tando bem dimensionados, duram mt, mt tempo.  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado joão então fica assim ...

já consegui medir a tensão da bateria...

com o carregador e baterial a tensão é tão estável que nem mexe mesmo com 2 digitos de acuracy.

ligado a outra fonte tipo pilha de 9 volts, e oscila ...
falta tentar descobrir uma função que dê dos 0 aos 1023 valorees do pin analogico a tensão real...

----------


## António Vitor

já está....

já dá a tensão de funcionamento corectamente quer com a pilha de 9v quer com as baterias...
 :Wink: 

encontrei isto:
Open Circuit Voltage (12 V) Open Circuit Voltage (6 V) Approximate charge Relative acid density 
12.65 V 6.32 V 100% 1.265 g/cm3 
12.45 V 6.22 V 75% 1.225 g/cm3 
12.24 V 6.12 V 50% 1.190 g/cm3 
12.06 V 6.03 V 25% 1.155 g/cm3 
11.89 V 6.00 V 0% 1.120 g/cm3 

Quando a bateria deescer dos 12V está em situação de risco.
vou meter esta informação também no arduino, para saber se a bateria está carregad.
Acima de 12.65 está completamente cheia(que é  o caso), ela desce rapidamente da tensão de carregamento 13.5 para esta tensão...
quer dizer dizem eles...
porque num teste que fiz em um dia não chegou a 13.
 :Big Grin: 

Já com 1 ano as baterias talvez faça essa experiencia de novo

era incluir 4 caracteres com a forma de pilha no arduino...
quer dizer no lcd.não sei se ainda farei isso hoje...

----------


## António Vitor

Estava a precisar de dicas de como injectar novos caracteres para o lcd shield.
Só queria desenhar uma pilha, ai 4 diferentes...

o shield que usastees é igual ao meu Baltasar alguma dica que possas dar?
não encontnro na net.

edit...
acho que já sei como vou fazer..mais logo...
http://www.arduino.cc/cgi-bin/yabb2/...num=1213319639

 :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Estava a precisar de dicas de como injectar novos caracteres para o lcd shield.
> Só queria desenhar uma pilha, ai 4 diferentes...


Simples... :SbSourire2: 

|||||||||| - máx.

||||||||

||||||

||||

|| - min.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Estava a precisar de dicas de como injectar novos caracteres para o lcd shield.
> Só queria desenhar uma pilha, ai 4 diferentes...
> 
> o shield que usastees é igual ao meu Baltasar alguma dica que possas dar?
> não encontnro na net.
> 
> edit...
> acho que já sei como vou fazer..mais logo...
> Arduino Forum - BIG numbers from a little LCD


Podes desenhar os caratecteres que quiseres, enviado um byte por linha do caracter.

por exemplo


um caracter 7alturax5 largura

queres desenhar o sinal ">"

fazes:
b1 : 00001000
b2 : 00000100
b3 : 00000010
b4 : 00000001
b5 : 00000010
b6 : 00000100
b7 : 00001000

os 3 1ºs eros de cada byte são ignorados. Os restantes, cada bit representa um ponto no caracter.

No exemplo que te dei, os que tão a "1", desenham o sinal maior.

Existe tuturiais para fazer isto.

Encontrei este link mas é para 8051, se encontrar para o arduino eu ponho aqui tb.

Creating custom character: LCD Tutorial for interfacing with Microcontrollers : 8051 Microcontroller Projects AVR PIC Projects Tutorials Ebooks Libraries codes

Abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Com a library que usas não sei, mas se usares a standard do Arduino que é a mais rápida de todas fazes +/- como o João disse, depois existe um comando para gravar no LCD os caracteres personalizados.

Quando queres usar é só chamares esse carácter pela posição de memoria onde gravaste, exemplo (este código cria um SMILE ehehhe):

#include <LiquidCrystal.h>

LiquidCrystal lcd(12, 11, 5, 4, 3, 2);

byte smiley[8] = {
  B00000,
  B10001,
  B00000,
  B00000,
  B10001,
  B01110,
  B00000,
};

void setup() {
  lcd.createChar(0, smiley);
  lcd.begin(16, 2);  
  lcd.write(0);
}

void loop() {}

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> Simples...
> 
> |||||||||| - máx.
> 
> ||||||||
> ...


Obrigado Pedro, mas tenho pouco espaço já no visor do lcd...
era mesmo para poupar espaço e para aquilo indicar mais coisas...

o UPS assim ficou 5 estrelas...
sei perfeitamente quando tenho as baterias maradas agora.

João e Baltasar um muito obrigado logo á noite devo tentar fazer isso, vou também melhorar a programação ...
 :Wink: 

vai umas fotos com o que fiz para o arduino...
podem ver o integrado como os condensadores, e duas resistências do outro lado sendo uma variável...
Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## António Vitor

pessoal, como não vou usar relés agora prreciso de desligar as ventoinhas...
só faz sentido se as luzes estiverem acesas...

estou a pensar usar o circuito pwm para as controlar, ou seja só iam pró máximo quando tivesse as luzes no máximo...

Agora qual seria a melhor ideia para isto?
sabendo que as tenho ligadas em série 2 a 2 (24v...12v para cada uma)

tenho aqui bucks de 1 ampere que retirei...

uma ideia que acho que poderia dar, era usar um destes...
as veotinhas ligavam se e só se tiessem sinal do pwm (das azuis)

o buck limtaria a amperagem a 1 A, mas não daria mais que 24 olts, que era o que eu ia lhe dar...
ou seja...sem problemas para as ventoinhas...

Será que seria um erro tremendo?
Julgo não haver riscos, o máximo que poderia dar era 24 volts o buck...
por isso...
mas posso não estar a ver bem a coisa.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Acho um desperdício usares o buck para alem que não sei ao certo o seu comportamento a alimentar as fan's pois aquilo está calculado para led's.

No entanto podes fazer um simples circuito barato deste género (se a tua fonte só debita os 24V metes a mesma as duas ventoinhas em serie):

----------


## António Vitor

> Acho um desperdício usares o buck para alem que não sei ao certo o seu comportamento a alimentar as fan's pois aquilo está calculado para led's.
> 
> No entanto podes fazer um simples circuito barato deste género (se a tua fonte só debita os 24V metes a mesma as duas ventoinhas em serie):


Obrigado pelo esquema Baltasar, mas é que tenho mesmo isto a mais...
não servem para mais nada..não vou usar estes bucks mais...

vou arriscar então e usar...
Isto limita a amperagem...
como não chega ao limite vai dar os 24V....
julgo eu mas só experimentando.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok força, testa... mas era bom saberes que amperagem as ventoinhas que tens comem, mas acredito que o 1A do buck seja suficiente para aquilo arrancar. Atenção a potencia da fonte pois se é só uma e tens tudo a puxar dela, leds etc... o total de amperes consumidos não pode ser superior ao que ela fornece para não a derreteres ehehhe...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Só mais uma dica, encontrei este post no fórum do Arduino mesmo e pode fazer sentido o que falam devido a ser um motor e não um led/luz, ora vê:

"The problem with PWM for a motor is that the manufacturers don't recommend you do this for maximum reliability. They suggest a changing DC level. This circuit takes the PWM and smooths it to be a DC voltage. Due to the high impedances you only need small capacitors."

----------


## António Vitor

já vi o problema....

fazem até ruido se não tiver apagado ou a 100%...
ou seja tinha de ter a tensão mais nivelada.

não estão obviamente preparados para isto, estas ventoinhas baratas pelo menos..

tenho aqui 2 tipos de condensadores que usei para o integrado qual o melhor o mais pequeno?

não me apetec comprar mais nada..

ligaria á saida do buck...
quando não houvesse corrente isto despejaria corrente...
nivelava a coisa...
como faço?
 meto em série com as ventoinhas?
nem me importo dee queimar o buck...

As ventoinhas tambem nao...mas duvido que tal suceda.

----------


## António Vitor

percebi que tem de ser em paralelo, em alguns sites que vi:

http://www.jonnyguru.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5887

E Obrigado Baltasar, um compleito leigo... a meter-se em aventuras...
eu...
 :Smile:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Qual é a potência de cada ventoinha?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Aqui tens um bom exemplo de um circuito 100% funcional.

Procura nos textos pois tens links para filmes e etc... acho que dá para aprenderes e podes tirar ideias.


Arduino temperature controlled PC Fan. | uC Hobby

----------


## António Vitor

Meto-me em aventuras e depois arrisco...ás vezes tenho azar...
 :Big Grin: 

acrtedito que esses esquemas sejam melhores, mas isto como está funciona...
meti dois desses condensadores do integrado que comprei, em paralelo.

barulho faz na mesma mas imperceptivel, e agora só arranca com 40% do pwm.

como eu queria isto o moonlight ter de ser algo muito mesmo muito fraquinho...
não quero estressaar os peixes...
e portanto não preciso de ventilação forçada, basta só a passiva.
Isto com 4% do pwm não acende as ventoinhas...

com uns 40% lá arranca com um barulho diminuto, e depois desaparece com 92%

como isto só faz reduções e aumentos uns 20 minutos por dia...
acho que não vou me preocupar mais com isto...

João as ventoinhas são 6 e com potencias diferentes...
funciona não vou inventar mais...
Obrigado na mesma pelas dicas...

----------


## António Vitor

Agora já arranca só com 8 e começa desde os 8% a fazer barulho..

Possielmente depois de ter soldado a temperatura alta mudava as caracteristicas dos condeensadores...
agora tá ok....

Faz barulho, mas sinceramente só 20 minutos por dia posso eu bem...
lol.

pelo menos agora está desligado com 4% e o barulho é menor...
já posso ter o meu moonlight sem desperdicio de ventoinhas sempre a trabalhar.

Calcuilo que se tiver condensadores mais poderosos o barulho desapareceria por completo...
mas funciona e eu já estou a ficar farto disto...
 :Big Grin: 

parar enquanto posso...
senão ainda parto isto...

----------


## António Vitor

As ventoinhas que pedem mais potencia, umas com leds, são as unicas que fazem barulho..hum...

o ruido é dificil de localizar, mas é dee apenas 2...

mas nao vu as tirar...ficam até queimar até poorque isso pode nunca acontecer...

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Comprei um kit para iniciantes do arduino (veio com o duemilanove com 32kb de memória, 1 lcd e uns leds comuns de 5mm), e como eu não faço a mínima idéia de como usá-lo, alguém poderia me dizer o que falta para eu poder fazer uma calha dessas? Fora o RTC, mais algum shield? O efeito dimmer é feito pelo próprio arduino? Como seriam feitas as ligações no arduino com os drivers (2 buckpucks no meu caso, ideal para o arduino [foi recomendado pelo evilc66 do nano-reef]) ?

Desculpa o monte de perguntas, mas é que realmente fiquei muito curioso com essa montagem!

Tenho 9 LEDs cree XR-E sendo 5 RB e 4 CW. O dissipador é individual para cada LED, o da foto:



Acho que é tudo o que tenho!

Abraços!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

O barulho que ouves é o motor que não gosta de levar com altas frequências.

Para pores isso a funcionar bem, tens que usar o filtro RC do esquema do baltazar na base do transistor, senão vai sempre acontecer isso.

Mas tb, não creio que a ventoinha avarie por causa disso, só não funciona como devia.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Comprei um kit para iniciantes do arduino (veio com o duemilanove com 32kb de memória, 1 lcd e uns leds comuns de 5mm), e como eu não faço a mínima idéia de como usá-lo, alguém poderia me dizer o que falta para eu poder fazer uma calha dessas? Fora o RTC, mais algum shield? O efeito dimmer é feito pelo próprio arduino? Como seriam feitas as ligações no arduino com os drivers (2 buckpucks no meu caso, ideal para o arduino [foi recomendado pelo evilc66 do nano-reef]) ?
> 
> Desculpa o monte de perguntas, mas é que realmente fiquei muito curioso com essa montagem!
> 
> Tenho 9 LEDs cree XR-E sendo 5 RB e 4 CW. O dissipador é individual para cada LED, o da foto:
> 
> 
> 
> Acho que é tudo o que tenho!
> ...


Boas!

Começa por ler este post todo.

O António colocou muita informação, e o que pedes está aqui descrito.

Depois se tiveres duvidas diz.  :SbOk2:

----------


## António Vitor

Querendo eu usar o buck dos leds, sou teimoso mas o barulho é irritante para a mulher...

É extremamente baixo mas a frequência incomoda.
E agora já faz também no minimo.
porque é que ontem não fazia?
não sei...
 :Big Grin: 

Aquilo que eu pensei e que poderia resultar era que o condensador divergi-se a corrente para si com o  pwm baixo (isso era uma boa ideia) e só divergia quando começasse a ficar cheio e indo despejado.
como o buck dá 1 amp acho que usando um condensador mais "potente" poderia resulltar em corrent continua..
agora posso não estar a ver bem o filme.

É possivel ainda que faça o esquema do Baltasar...
aliás é o mais provável...
vou à dimofel amanhã comprar os componentes.

----------


## António Vitor

> Só mais uma dica, encontrei este post no fórum do Arduino mesmo e pode fazer sentido o que falam devido a ser um motor e não um led/luz, ora vê:
> 
> "The problem with PWM for a motor is that the manufacturers don't recommend you do this for maximum reliability. They suggest a changing DC level. This circuit takes the PWM and smooths it to be a DC voltage. Due to the high impedances you only need small capacitors."


Baltasar o problema era usar isso com 24 volts, e não 12v como no esquema.
esse esquema tmbém funcionará com 24v?
posso usar um integrado (outro) para 12v e não meter as ventoinhas em série...

outra coisa pesumo que isso tenha sido feito para uma única ventoinhas tenho 6 e portanto mais amperagem...
não sei se suportaria...

logo ainda vou tentar usar um condeensador bem maior para ver no que dá...

tenho ali muitas boards avariadas de pc. e obsoletas...

----------


## António Vitor

Rafael Lessa, accho que tens tudo do que precisas, desde que não queiras inventar como eu e meter ventoinhas em pwm...
 :Big Grin: 
e ligar baterias ups ao arduino...
heheeh

alguma coisa diz que no que eu souber ajudo, embora haja pessoas aqui com melhores conhecimentos na área do que eu.

que buckpucks são esses?
isso vai depender do bucks...
pergunta a quem teforneceu onde vais meter o sinal pwm...
que será fornecido pelo arduuino...e se precisa de mais alguma coisa....
depende dos bucks.

----------


## António Vitor

ás vezes as soluções mais simples, estão mesmo em frente e não as vemos...

Vou usar um pin digital para contolar as ventoinhas...

Sei que é um bocado disperdicio usaar um buck para leds, mas não tenciono gastar mais um tostão nisto.

Antes experimento com condesadores mais altos, se não der vai o pin digital...

O buck funcionará ou não...ou seja liga a 100% ou a 0%..
simples...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

lol

o poderio das mulhers é impressionante, mudas-te logo de ideias!! :P

----------


## Rafael Lessa

As ventoinhas vão ser ligadas em outra fonte de alimentação de 12v exclusiva para elas!

O que eu queria saber, é como são feitas essas ligações de PWM com o BUCKPUCK, visto que eu não entendo NADA sobre isso!

Qual dos fios do buckpuck eu devo ligar no arduino? E em qual pino?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Baltasar o problema era usar isso com 24 volts, e não 12v como no esquema.
> esse esquema tmbém funcionará com 24v?
> posso usar um integrado (outro) para 12v e não meter as ventoinhas em série...
> 
> outra coisa pesumo que isso tenha sido feito para uma única ventoinhas tenho 6 e portanto mais amperagem...
> não sei se suportaria...
> 
> logo ainda vou tentar usar um condeensador bem maior para ver no que dá...
> 
> tenho ali muitas boards avariadas de pc. e obsoletas...


Vendo as caracteristicas do mosfet,

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...ec/2SK3055.pdf

vês que ele suporta 60V drain to source.

Mas no entanto, só suporta 20V gate to source.

Ou seja, para funcionar como está no esquema, tinhas que baixar a tensão que vai alimentar a gate do mosfet e o transistor driver para 12V, embora alimentasse o mosfet com 24V. Podes recorrer ao truque do zener para baixar para 12V apartir dos 24V sem problemas. Tb se pode por uns qt diodos normais em serie para baixar a tensão dos 24V para +-20V, punhas 6 diodos em serie, 1N4001 por exemplo. Cada diodo provoca uma queda de tensão de +-0,7V.

Qt a corrente, o mosfet suporta 30A continuamente, ou 100A em impulsos. Tás mais que à vontade. Claro que precisas sempre de um dissipador nele, mas não é preciso ser mt grande, pq qd tá em condução, a tensão fica toda nas ventoinhas, logo a potência dissipada por ele é mt baixa.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Humm...

se calhjar precisas de um bom dissipador sim, o fet vai tar a trabalhar na forma resistiva se quiseres variar a velocidade das ventoinhas.

Se for on off, então pode ser pequeno.

----------


## António Vitor

> Humm...
> 
> se calhjar precisas de um bom dissipador sim, o fet vai tar a trabalhar na forma resistiva se quiseres variar a velocidade das ventoinhas.
> 
> Se for on off, então pode ser pequeno.


Obrigado joão, mas está decidido não arrranjo condensadores com mais de 16 volts...

andei aqui a ver em boards velhas...e nada...
portanto hoje nao posso testar com condensadores mais "potentes"-

O buck vai deslsigar ou não as ventoinhas...
as ventoinhas terão assim contnrolo independente com um pin não pwm...
 :Big Grin: 
e sempre uso um dos bucks que sobraram...

----------


## António Vitor

> As ventoinhas vão ser ligadas em outra fonte de alimentação de 12v exclusiva para elas!
> 
> O que eu queria saber, é como são feitas essas ligações de PWM com o BUCKPUCK, visto que eu não entendo NADA sobre isso!
> 
> Qual dos fios do buckpuck eu devo ligar no arduino? E em qual pino?


tens de ver as caracteristicas do teu arduino...
eu neste estou a usar o pin 3 e 11, tenho igual ao teu....
isto porque o lcd shield, usa os outros pins com pwm.

nem todos os pins têm pwm....
se tiveres o messmo shield, então só tens o 3 e o 11...

o buck receberá informação desse pino, simples...

eu depois arranjo-te o software, mas tens de ter o mesmo lcd shield.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

o meu LCD é destes:



É o mesmo do teu, certo?

----------


## António Vitor

> o meu LCD é destes:
> 
> 
> 
> É o mesmo do teu, certo?


certo...
ou seja é mais fácil de ajudar...

para o pwm tens o pin 3 e o 11...
só...
 só tens dee soldar nesses locais, solda no lcd shield, tem cuidado para não queimares o lcd shield.
Na imagem que postastes até tem lá os locais o pin 3 e o 11.
no lcd shield, podes soldar no arduino, mas aqui é mais fácil e o lcd é mais barato se o queimares...

lado direito topo superior... 3º e 4º a contar da esquerda.
pin 11 e 3
Eu para as ligações usei cabo de rede...

um cabo daqueles com fio unico, é mais facil soldar...
(fio unico para cada condutor)
pratica primeiro com algumas soldas ...

terás de ter creme ou liquido para soldar (facilita-me muito as coisa
é básicaamente um antioxidante, que faz com que não ganhes oxido quando soldas, e a solda agarra melhor..

não te esqueças depois de unir as massas dos bucks e do arduino, não invertas polaridades...
é uma catastrofe...se o fizeres...

aconselho-te a teres um multimetro, e a testares as tais polaridades podes te enganar...
salvou-me a pele n vezes...

toma nota que podes alimentar o pwm com fio deste fino...
mas não os bucks...

se tiveres muita coisa ligada com um fio destes (tipo mais de 6 leds a 1 amp cada) pode queimar...

----------


## António Vitor

já esttá concluido...
por agora...
sinceramente ainda que vou lembrar dee mais alguma coisa.
 :Big Grin: 

o pin 12 digtal, dá corrente as ventoinhas apagam, ou o inverso  elas acendem...
o buck funciona muito bem mesmo para esta situação.
como não se attinge o 1 ampere, isto mete a tensão que recebe...

toquei e nem sequer aquece...
nem apagado nem aceso...


assim já não vou á dinmofel...
era custos de gasoleo, tempo e frete...
 :Big Grin: 

basta um valor muito baixo do pwm azuis ou brancos e o pin 12 fica low era precisamente o que eu queria...
o buck funciona invertido...
bastou apenas mais dois if 's no programa...

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Gostaria de agradecer por todas as respostas que estou tendo, e todos os esclarescimentos sobre o projeto!

Mais uma pergunta:

A ligação seria essa?



Então sobrariam os pins 10, 9, 5 e 6?

Ou eu entendi tudo errado?

E em relação aos fios do buckpuck da imagem, qual deles iria para o arduino, e para qual pino?

Parabéns pelo sucesso no projeto!  :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Gostaria de agradecer por todas as respostas que estou tendo, e todos os esclarescimentos sobre o projeto!
> 
> Mais uma pergunta:
> 
> A ligação seria essa?
> 
> 
> 
> Então sobrariam os pins 10, 9, 5 e 6?
> ...


thanks...
espero que connsigas so messmo...

O lcd é um shield, ou seja é para unires ao arduino...
se reparares o arduino tem as tais femeas onde os pinos macho do lcd encaixam...

tens de unir ambos, depois de unir ficas com os pins que estão mais perto da periferia do lcd shield...

são esses, nos quais incluo o 3 e o 11 os tais pwm que o shield nao usou.

----------


## António Vitor

ou seja enfias todos os pinos do lcd shield para dentro dos slots do arduino em peerfeita união...

O lcd shield depois, nos pinos que não usa disponibiliza na tal zona mais perferica do lcd shield.

Ese buck parece á primeira vista que tens de unir ao fio que diz ctl..

estou a dizer isto pela tensão de 0 a 5 volts.
não tenho a certeza

tenta perguntar a quem te os vendeu...devem saber.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!

Agora tudo ficou MUITO MAIS CLARO!

Então nesse caso eu faço o encaixe do LCD com o meu arduino, e todos os pinos que aparecem no LCD são os que sobraram!  :SbSourire2: 

Agora sim acho que estou começando a entender a coisa! hahah

Aí eu escolho algum dos PWN e coloco no meu BUCKPUCK, que ele vai receber toda a informação necessária para o controle da luminosidade dos LEDs, certo?

Que, nesse caso, já está presente na sua programação que você postou há alguns dias, não é?

MUITO OBRIGADO PELA AJUDA!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Isso está cada vez melhor!!! Parabéns mais uma vez!

Duas perguntas aos entendidos em leds:

1 - Estes leds também são os recomendados para habitações (luz principal em tecto falso) ou são "demais"?

2 - É possivel ligar quantos leds à mesma fonte de alimentação?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Hugo




> 1 - Estes leds também são os recomendados para habitações (luz principal em tecto falso) ou são "demais"?
> 
> 2 - É possivel ligar quantos leds à mesma fonte de alimentação?


Bom dia Hugo

Supondo que um led consome 3.5V e a amperagem aplicada seja de 700mA, consome:
3.5V * 0.7A = 2.45W

Ou seja, se tiveres 7 leds em série, terás cerca de 17.15W de consumo, mais o consumo da própria fonte...
A este valor, terás que adicionar um valor de segurança, o chamado 'coeficiente cagaço'.

Quanto a aplicações arquitectónicas, tens aqui algumas soluções modulares.

Leds
4 x CREE XP-G R5 on round PCB by LED-TECH.de

Dissipador
Spike Heat Sink round 32.5mm by LED-TECH.de

Fonte
http://www.led-tech.de/en/LED-Contro...2_118_119.html

Lentes
CREE GT4-XP-G optic 44° by LED-TECH.de

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Bom dia Hugo
> 
> 
> 
> Bom dia Hugo
> 
> Supondo que um led consome 3.5V e a amperagem aplicada seja de 700mA, consome:
> 3.5V * 0.7A = 2.45W
> 
> ...


Xisca!!!
25 cada 1?  :EEK!: 

Tá bem que cada 1 são 4, mas mesmo assim não deixa de ser cada 4 um spot! Só se cada 4 destes dá para iluminar muita área!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

"it reaches up to 1480 lumen at 1000mA."

Um spot de halogéneo de 50W emite perto dos 900lm julgo eu. Tem perdas significativas no refector porque a lampada emite de forma omnidireccional.
O Led em si, já é um foco, logo mais vantajoso.

Se calhar com esse spot, tens mt mais luz que com o halogénio.  :yb665: 

Eu em casa substituí os spot do corredor, por uns led's baratos do aki, spots com um unico led de 3W. Tem um feixe estreito, é um facto, mas onde ilumina, ilumina bem.

Claro que está longe da luz da halogénia de 50W, mas desenrrasca mt bem, e são só +-3W por spot, em vez de 50W.

Nada como experimentares! mas claro, tamos a falar de valores diferentes. Eu gastei 15€ por spot, esses ficam mt mais caro. Mas como sabemos, pagam-se com o tempo, quer pelo consumo, quer pela troca de lampadas.

Qd comprei, não havia muitas opções no mercado, agora tamos melhor.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois mas para iluminar uma sala, vamos supor, a luz tem de ser uniforme e não centrada. Penso que a lente já ajudará a "dispersar" a luz, mas mesmo assim... :Admirado:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

pelo contrario a lente forma mais foco ainda!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Os LEDs sem lentes tem um ângulo de +/- 120º, as lentes diminuem esse ângulo!

----------


## António Vitor

não desprezem o arrefecimento dos leds..

Tirei a ventoinha dos leds que tenho a iluminar a sump e aquilo aquece para perto do limiar dar dor (o disipador) tenho 4 leds xp-g, e aquilo aquece mesmo...

No dissipador da calha, existe menos concentração de leds, não atinge 50ºc, mesmo seem ventoinhas, mas com ventoinhas tenho temperatura ambiente no dissipador...o que é óptimo...
 :Big Grin: 
estão a 4-5 cms de distancia os leds entre si.

Portanto para meter os leds em casa, não estou a ver usar arrefecimentos...só passivo, portanto acho os 350 mA como o ideal para os ter a longo prazo.

o que baixa a potência dos mesmos, mas aumenta a eficiência...
mas encarece o produto...são precisos mais para termos um determinado valor de lumens.

Sinceramente acho que para ter em casa, só em situaçoes onde hoje se usa halogeneo...
o efeito é muitissimo parecido.

O efeito spot  numa sala eu não gosto, mas isso sou eu...

Outro problema  dos leds, em casa, é o lucro que temos alongo prazo.
acho muitissimo menos que na situação para aquário onde eu em vez de gastar 7-8 kW gasto apena 1.75 e com resultados melhores atenção...

Os corais até têm tido dias sem luz...cmo por exemplo os ultimos dois onde tive a trabalhar nas ventoinhas da coisa. e recuperam bem...

portanto se uma luz está só uns minutos por dia acesa, só será rentável lá  para 2020...e até lá irá existir mais revoluções..
 :Big Grin: 

quantos leds por fonte?

tenho 78 leds m uma fonte de 10 amp....não fiz contas mas dará com 700 ma para mais de 100 leds...
10 amp x 24 volts, dá 240 W máximo.

----------


## António Vitor

descobri que o pin 10 em pwm regula a luz de fundo do lcd..
se a tensão baixar de 13.4 (ausência de electricidade desliga essa luz...a consumir só energia das baterias...)
ainda deve ser uns 50 mA....
 :Big Grin: 

edit...
alterei para se não existir teclas pressionados durante uns segundos, apaga...
é a meelhor maneira para poupar energia das baterias...

hoje vou me concentrar nos caracteres...
depois faço conta para os dias com luar...
 :Big Grin: 

depois posto aqui o programa (em attachment), atenção rafael, pode estar a mandar sinal para pins que não uses (tipo para as minhas ventoinhas), mas será na mesma funcional...

----------


## António Vitor

achei uma função que dá a fase da lua..
 :Smile: 

nem sei se os calculos os faz bem, mas vou implementá-la não gosto é de terem usado uma variável byte para guardar a fase... altera-se isso.

byte getPhase(int Y, int M, int D) {
  double AG, IP;
  byte phase;
  long YY, MM, K1, K2, K3, JD;
  YY = Y - floor((12 - M) / 10);
  MM = M + 9;
  if(MM >= 12)
    MM = MM - 12;

  K1 = floor(365.25 * (YY + 4712));
  K2 = floor(30.6 * MM + 0.5);
  K3 = floor(floor((YY / 100) + 49) * 0.75) - 38;

  JD = K1 + K2 + D + 59;
  if(JD > 2299160)
    JD = JD -K3;

  IP = normalize((JD - 2451550.1) / 29.530588853);
  AG = IP*29.53;

  if(AG < 1.20369)
    phase = B00000000;
  else if(AG < 3.61108)
    phase = B00000001;
  else if(AG < 6.01846)
    phase = B00000011;
  else if(AG < 8.42595)
    phase = B00000111;
  else if(AG < 10.83323)
    phase = B00001111;
  else if(AG < 13.24062)
    phase = B00011111;
  else if(AG < 15.64800)
    phase = B00111111;
  else if(AG < 18.05539)
    phase = B00111110;
  else if(AG < 20.46277)
    phase = B00111100;
  else if(AG < 22.87016)
    phase = B00111000;
  else if(AG < 25.27754)
    phase = B00110000;
  else if(AG < 27.68493)
    phase = B00100000;
  else
    phase = 0;

  return phase;    
}

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Podes por o link de onde encontras-te?

Era porreiro ter alguma explicação do que se tá a fazer.

Thanks!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

A rapidled.com está a fazer umas promoções nos leds XR-E e outros acessórios, até 14 de Julho, talvez possa interessar...




> Rapid LED's Independence Day Sale Extravaganza!!
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 2 quick messages from the folks over at Rapid LED:
> 
> 1)  In honor of Independence Day we're going to have a blowout sale like you've never seen!!  If you were sitting on the fence about upgrading your lights or were just saving up to retrofit your larger tank, NOW is the time pull the trigger.  Here's a sneak preview of some of our sale items:
> 
> CREE XR-E Royal Blue LEDs: Regular price $6.49, Sale price $5.75
> ...


Como a loja é americana, há o risco de pagar taxas alfandegárias... mas por exemplo se o valor for pouco superior a 20 ou 30 EUR, há grandes probabilidades de não ser taxada...  :SbOk3:  Nesta promoção acho que os leds Royal Blue estão a um bom preço. Para os XP-G brancos na led-tech.de parecem estar mais em conta...  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

João aqui..
Remote Controlled lunaring with Arduino - Coding4Fun - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

o google é uma ferramenta maravilhosa..
bastou meter 2 linhas deste código e apareceu log o site donde tirei isto
 :Wink: 

já não me lembrava de onde tinha tirado isto..

----------


## António Vitor

aliás é só preciso ter um byte de retorno da função se estiver luar aí uns 3 dias por mês ligar o moonlight automaticamente...
messmo ao minimo...

ou seja a função dará o valor 1 ou 0

de acordo com a variável AG...

depois de ter decrementado as luzes  (para as apagar) vai ver se á meia noite (tenhno as luzes acesas nessa altura) a função deu o valor o valor 1 se sim o minimo será o valor com que os leds ficam pró resto da "noite"....
 :Big Grin: 

nem se torna mais lento a função só é calculada uma vez por dia.
 :Wink: 

Se bem que seria giro colocar a fase da lua no lcd do arduino...
pois lá vou ter que fazer isso.

uma coisa mesmo á cromo era simular marés no aquário...
inverter por exexmplo correntes...
 :Big Grin: 
com o arduino seria possivel...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> aliás é só preciso ter um byte de retorno da função se estiver luar aí uns 3 dias por mês ligar o moonlight automaticamente...
> messmo ao minimo...
> 
> ou seja a função dará o valor 1 ou 0
> 
> de acordo com a variável AG...
> 
> depois de ter decrementado as luzes  (para as apagar) vai ver se á meia noite (tenhno as luzes acesas nessa altura) a função deu o valor o valor 1 se sim o minimo será o valor com que os leds ficam pró resto da "noite"....
> 
> ...


É possivel, e tudo isso faz parte dos meus planos!!!

 :SbOk3: 

O meu arduino novo, o mega com lcd, já tá em lx, na tarda tou a fazer o prog. Depois trocamos aqui ideias.

É um desperdicio usares o arduino só para acender e apagar luzes!!

----------


## António Vitor

ARtur parece que os americanos descobriram um novo mercado..
até furam os dissipadores...
muito bom mesmo!

----------


## António Vitor

> É possivel, e tudo isso faz parte dos meus planos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> O meu arduino novo, o mega com lcd, já tá em lx, na tarda tou a fazer o prog. Depois trocamos aqui ideias.
> 
> É um desperdicio usares o arduino só para acender e apagar luzes!!


o meu ainda faz mais umas coisa...
mas já começa a ter uma panoplia de fios que eu sinceramente não gosto...

Se ainda metesse mais coisas seria o caos..

prefiro noutra zona comprar um mega e mesmo que o ligue a este ser outra zona de fios..
está quase João quero ver isso a funcionar!
 :Smile: 

acho que agora lembrei-me deste link (do código do luar) de alguém que o postou há uns dia atrás neste tópico...
 :Smile: 
ou se calhar era parecido...já começa ser pesado navegar nele...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Já tive a olhar para o código todo, aquilo precisa de uns ajustes.

Nós não precisamos de dividir aquilo por niveis para acender uma escala de led's.

Vamos fazer ali umas contas para transformar o valor em pwm.

Mas sem isot, era dificil avançar.

Já tinha tado a tentar abrir o site original do ciclo mas não consegui e desisti.

Não liguei nenhuma ao rcmoon, pq pensei que fosse um brinquedo qq RC.  :yb624: 

enfim... ainda bem que andas atento!!  :Palmas:  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

O últimos posts com o código Arduino poderão ser algo confusos para quem não tem acompanhado o tópico desde o início...

Recapitulando, tens estado a desenvolver no Arduino:
- dimming automático das luzes
- ventoinhas desligadas automaticamente quando as luzes estão apagadas
- simulação das fases da lua

É isto certo?  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> O últimos posts com o código Arduino poderão ser algo confusos para quem não tem acompanhado o tópico desde o início...
> 
> Recapitulando, tens estado a desenvolver no Arduino:
> - dimming automático das luzes
> - ventoinhas desligadas automaticamente quando as luzes estão apagadas
> - simulação das fases da lua
> 
> É isto certo?


certo...
as fases da lua vão ficar para outro dia..
já corre já consegui tirar valores mas sinceramente não tenho pachorra para estar a fazer isto fazer a manutenção do aquário fazer uma TPA e deixar isto para quando tiver mais pachorrar...
entreter com outras coisas...
 :Smile:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Já tenho o mega com o GLCD, falta o touch screen!!  :yb665: 

Hoje vou começar a brincar com o glcd.

----------


## António Vitor

touchscreen ?
muito bom
já estou arrependido de não ter comprado um GLCD...muito melhor...

e este?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0nvC....blogspot.com/
ou este.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9A6D...eature=related
muito bom!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Esse teve na mira, mas achei mt pequeno.

Tenho só o touchscreen para por no GLCD (128x64). Arranjei este:

3.6" 4-Wire Reistive Touch Screen 3.6" 1.1mm Thick on eBay (end time 30-Jul-10 05:08:37 BST)

è um pouco maior que o GLCD, mas não faz mal, é uma questão de calibração.

E comprei um LCD de 3.5" com touch e leitor SDCARD.

Este:

3.5" TFT LCD Module Display + Touch Panel + PCB adapter on eBay (end time 30-Jul-10 00:16:43 BST)

Só que este vai dar mais trabalho. A livraria que trás tem que ser adaptada para o arduino, não existe nenhuma livraria publicada para este controlador.

Este vai ser um desafio!  :SbOk3: 

Tb não sei se o arduino vai ter performance suficiente para fazer este display funcionar correctamente, tendo ele que fazer outras funções alem de controlar o lcd. É possivel que depois tenha que partir para um MCU a 32bits, logo se vê.

Para já chegou o mega como tinha dito. Tá a funcionar, e o chinês até se deu ao trabalho de mandar tudo montado e programado com a demo deste GLCD. Foi só ligar o cabo USB para ver que estava a funcionar.

Ontém só tive a ver o código que vinha para ter uma ideia de como as coisas funcionam. Agora vou começar a desenhar páginas que vou usar e vou tentar implementa-las com código real a trabalhar por trás.

Por exemplo, vou tentar por umas barras no lcd a variar conforme a potência actual das bombas, usando o código que já tinha feito do wavemaker.

Basicamente, começar a  mexer, depois as ideias vão surgindo.  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

Muito bom João!

 :Wink: 

Isso tem razões para ser um dos melhores controladores para aquário que já vi...
 diy, ou não...

No meu caso, no meu diy não creio que possam existir leds no mercado com as funcionalidades que juntei, nem com o futureproof ...
(só o do Baltasar)
portanto também estou satisfeito com o meu...

A patente que aniquilou a solaris, deve-se ao facto destes terem usado dimming, a patente anda em redor disso. E não nos leds, por isso começam a aparecer cada vez mais calhas com leds...

E portanto dimmings e etc..muito dificilmente vamos ver implementados porque têm de pagar royalties ...á detentora da patente.

haverá formas de contornar isso com modulos exteriores, sendo apenas capable, não podem vir com dimmings de fábrica.
A patente não se aplica na europa acho, não existem patentes globais..
Mas é das coisas que atrasam tudo...

Os detentores da apatente apenas observaram o óbvio e implementaram uma patente óbvia...
claro que se aparecer uma nova fonte de luz, poderia aplicar nova patente com os mesmo propositos, é óbvio...
acho que esta patente é hilariante...
Se tivessem descoberto alguma coisa nos leds eu compreenderia, no fundo uma empresa á caça de royalties sem produzir nada....nem fazer evoluir nada, aliás é precisamente o contrário.

Isto da patentes é uma comédia como o caso que já referi aqui, que uma empresa alemã tinha de pagar royalties a uma empresa norte-americana se quisesse vender no mercado americano...isto porque os americanos vieram à alemanha roubar (entraram num gerador heólico e copiaram integralmente, arranjando messmo planos do mesmo) a inovação dos alemães em energia heólica..
 :Big Grin: 
essa ainda é mais hilariante..
só poorque meteram essa patente e foi aceite...
onde está a união europeia nisto?

Enfim...
é como patentear o nosso código do DNA, é se alguém quiser fazre pesquisa nessa parte do código tem dee pagar royalties, ou pedir autorização..já aconteceu n vezes....

é um travão ao desenvolvimento...
Por isso o arduino e amentalidade do open source, vêm em boa hora, eu que não percebo patavina dee electronica, e de programação sou mesmo um iniciante, que só criou meia dúzia de programas simples consesgui criar e fazer funcionar isto...

Com a vossa ajuuda João e Baltasar...
 :Wink: 

Não se trata de pirataria mas de produzir conhecimento e de CRIAR conhecimento. partilhando o mesmo conhecimento...

No código humano deveria ser proibido patentear...mas nisto do capitalismo vale tudo...daí serem recorrentes bolhas que arrasam economias...

voltando ao assunto, isso tem mesmo potencial de arrasar controladores made in germany, só que madee in portugal...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Epa essa da patente não sabia!! Estou estupidefacto...

Enfim, americanisses que não sei como vêm cá parar...

O arduino é o espirito do open source, mas tb já há quem queira ganhar à conta disso.

De certa forma, não é condenavel, pq esse alguem queimou as pestanas e perdeu tempo com isso, só não precisa de ser a preços astronómicos, como é o caso da livraria do LCD que puz o link. Pedem qq coisa como 500€ por um ficheiro.

Absolutamente absurdo!!!!

enfim, espero conseguir dar a volta ao assunto, e foi por isso que encomendei o lcd a cores com aquele controlador para tentar aprender mais alguma coisa.

Tenho amigos com conhecimentos de programação actuais que me podem ajudar.

A minha programação neste momento é do mais basico que há, e estou com isto a aprender tb, tal como tu fizes-te e mt bem!  :Olá: 

Basta termos vontade e paciência. A net é um mundo de informação, uma certa, outra errada, mas se não leres e aplicares, tb não aprendes.

Ao longo deste tempo, tenho reunido o máximo de informação. Espero ter pelo menos a iluminção tal como tu, e mais o wavemaker com simulação de mares a nivel de correntes, não de altura da àgua.

Vou abrir um novo tópico qd tiver evolução, e espero contar com a participação de todos. Estamos aqui para trocar ideias, senão não faz sentido existir um forum.

Dá minha parte, no que puder ajudar tás à vontade.

Vai dando noticias da evolução do teu aqua com a nova luz.

Eu para já não posso estar a investir nos led's e afins, vou só trabalhar com o que tenho e com simulações gráficas no glcd.

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

48 Ultra Premium LED DIY Kit with Dimmable Drivers

hummm  :Admirado: 

Isto não está nada caro, pois não?
Não fosse a alfândega... :yb665:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim, o preço parece bom...

deixa comparar com a alemanhã..

----------


## JoaoCAlves

da alemanha, só o preço dos led's dá isso...

é capaz de compensar vindo da rapid, mesmo com alfandega...

falta o shipping claro...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Este kit acho que é melhor!!!

Cutter Electronics

Vem com XP-G R5 CW + XP-E RB

Todos com lentes!

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Pela minha experiência, o pior das taxas alfandegárias será pagar o IVA aplicado ao valor da encomenda. Acrescido de uns impostos de selo e outras taxas menores... Por outro lado, se a encomenda vier pela DHL, só para "desalfandegar" os tipos cobram uns 90 e tal euros... e esse serviço é opcional, mas eles quando pedem ao cliente não mencionam isso claramente... Já tive umas encomendas de material informático dos EUA que com as taxas alfandegárias + a taxa da DHL, ficaram digamos que um pouco mais carotas... tipo 150% do valor original...  :EEK!: 

Eu do rapidled preferiria fazer não uma encomenda grande mas várias mais pequenas, separadas idealmente por uma a duas (tempo de expedição e chegada) semanas entre elas...  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Uma dúvida... em relação ao Arduino, segundo percebi, vocês arranjaram boards "não oficiais", ou seja, clones... Qual as vantagens/desvantagens entre essas boards e umas (eventualmente existentes) oficiais?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

E já agora, entrei em contacto com a bisalarmes a pedir informações sobre a BIS95 e a versão anodizada e a resposta...




> A versão anodizada a preto (BIS-95A), em termos de eficiência de
> dissipação e outras características, tem alguma desvantagem em relação
> à versão de alumínio standard?.
> 
> - Pelo contrário, permite radiar mais calor na ordem de 20% a mais.


É que sendo assim, apesar de mais cara, acho que prefiro a versão anodizada, pois em termos estéticos deve ficar excelente  :SbOk3:

----------


## helder_lima

Boas JoaoCAlves,

Nao vejas o problema das taxa de alfandega, fala com o fornecedor e pede-lhe que envie com uma factura de baixo valor tipo 15USD e passa 5***** pela alfandega sem problemas... :yb663: 
Ja fiz n compras sempre com ajuda dor fornecedores e ate hoje tudo bem...
Boa sorte

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Habemos Lentes XPG  :SbSourire2: 

Meet Lisa Ledil, the tiny lens for Cree XP series LEDs

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Boas JoaoCAlves,
> 
> Nao vejas o problema das taxa de alfandega, fala com o fornecedor e pede-lhe que envie com uma factura de baixo valor tipo 15USD e passa 5***** pela alfandega sem problemas...
> Ja fiz n compras sempre com ajuda dor fornecedores e ate hoje tudo bem...
> Boa sorte
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Helder


Cuidado que isso não é linear, os srs da alfandega tb têm net! Nesses casos, as encomendas traziam alguma referência de onde tinham sido compradas?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> E já agora, entrei em contacto com a bisalarmes a pedir informações sobre a BIS95 e a versão anodizada e a resposta...
> 
> 
> 
> É que sendo assim, apesar de mais cara, acho que prefiro a versão anodizada, pois em termos estéticos deve ficar excelente


Ok, é sempre bom saber isso, o anodizado é mais bonito!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Uma dúvida... em relação ao Arduino, segundo percebi, vocês arranjaram boards "não oficiais", ou seja, clones... Qual as vantagens/desvantagens entre essas boards e umas (eventualmente existentes) oficiais?


São a mesma coisa, feitas em locais diferentes. Tive a olhar para a minha e para os seus componentes, a que recebi ontém, e parece ter boa qualidade.

o tempo o dirá...

Depois a mcu, já vem com o bootloader carregado, portanto é só ligar e brincar!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Este kit acho que é melhor!!!
> 
> Cutter Electronics
> 
> Vem com XP-G R5 CW + XP-E RB
> 
> Todos com lentes!


Referes-te a este?

Realmente o preço está bombástico, se bem que eu teria de ter sei lá q uantos leds para iluminar o aquário todo... :Icon Cry: 

Há alguma fórmula +/- comum de calcular quantos leds precisa um aquário?

----------


## António Vitor

Artur Estamos a falar de ambas anonizada, a preta e a cor de aluminio, também anonizada certo?

Estava a referir-me á versão anonizada plain aluminum...quando dise que achava que era melhor

Eu sinceramente não sei qual a melhor...
reespondi por intuição e pela lógica...

Mas sei que o preto é melhor a absorver o calor, por isso pintamos as casas de branco no alentejo...
isso é bom, retira temperatura aos leds rapidamente, agora julgo eu é pior a emitir esse calor..certo ?

pelo menos entuitivamente...
ou seja é melhor e pior ao mesmo tempo...
 :Big Grin: 

A diferença não deve ser significativa...
mas aquilo que me dá a entender é que com ar forçado, as pintadas são meno eficientes.

nunca vi nenhum cpu com dissipadores a preto, e dissipadores passivos costumam vir a preto..

portanto...serão melhores em passivos e piores, com ventiladores.
isto tem a sua lógica e é por isso que vemos dissipadores anonizados mas sem sser pretos nos cpu's que têm ar forçado.

agora 20% só se for sem ventiladores, e acho exagerada a diferença...

----------


## António Vitor

Segundo este site preto é meelhor...

Will black anodized chassis dissipate heat better than clear

falam em 1% de eficiência ganha por estar em preto...longe dos 20 %...

MAS FICA MAIS BONITO!
que conta muito!
força com isso Artur

the emissivity of black anodize is about 0.86, its about 0.83 for clear. This is about the same as oil paint, any color. Heatsinks are anodized and dyed black for looks and corrosion resistance, not because it provides any useful improvement in cooling.


dito por um fabricante.
0.86 versus 0.83 em relação á emissão...

----------


## António Vitor

a minha intuição não falhou por muito...só um bocadinho...
 :Big Grin: 

4.8. Black surfaces
Under natural convection conditions, the performance of a heatsink with a black surface will be 6% to 8% better than that with a plain or bright surface. However, this differential disappears under forced air conditions.  

não há diferenças com ar forçado?

http://homepages.which.net/~paul.hil...Heatsinks.html


No entanto sinceramente eu julgava que preto seria pior, muito pouco intuitivo...

Para quem não quiser ventoinhas o ganho acho que se justifica se for os tais 6 a 8% se for 20% como disseram os homens da bis mais ainda...mesmo que fique mais caro, ou mais feio, que sinceramente não será o caso...

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Ora viva pessoal!!

Tenho aqui uma questão,

Visto ter tampa no aquário com fans essas anodizadas podem estar por dentro do aquário?
Ou seja liberta algum produto para a agua? E o bis95 só alumínio? (afinal são varias perguntas) lol...

Continuo á espera dos royal blue da ledrise que continuam esgotados...

1 abraço a todos

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Óh xôr Vitor, para o meu aquário, quantos leds precisaria?

200 x 100 de superficie!  :Admirado:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Hugo




> para o meu aquário, quantos leds precisaria?
> 200 x 100 de superficie!


Tomei a liberdade de fazer o seguinte ensaio...
O aquário do António tem C120 x L60, usou 78 leds.
A calha tem C100 x L19

Apenas representei 76 leds na calha do António, pois com o array de 5cm entre leds, foi mais fácil a sua representação.
Mantendo as mesmas proporções que o António usou... necessitarias de cerca de 417 leds, talvez mais uma dúzia... e fazia contas a 430 leds...
Usando os 50/50, 215 XP-G e 215 XR-E Blue Royal...



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Bom dia Hugo
> 
> 
> 
> Tomei a liberdade de fazer o seguinte ensaio...
> O aquário do António tem C120 x L60, usou 78 leds.
> A calha tem C100 x L19
> 
> Apenas representei 76 leds na calha do António, pois com o array de 5cm entre leds, foi mais fácil a sua representação.
> ...


Resumindo: posso esquecer os leds!!!

Obrigado Pedro!!! :Pracima:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Não tens necessáriamente que esquecer os led's, tudo depende do que podes investir. Tb não te deve ficar nada barato iluminar esse aquario, tanto com HQI's como com T5. E podes ir fazendo por partes.

Como sempre, a carteira é que manda!!!  :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tá bom, mas 400 leds deveficar para cima de 4.000.

Com 4.000, coloco hqi + t5 e ainda me sobra imenso para electricidade!
Muito dificilmente teria retorno desse investimento nos próximos anos! :yb668:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Óh xôr Vitor, para o meu aquário, quantos leds precisaria?
> 
> 200 x 100 de superficie!


Calma... qual é a altura da coluna de água?

Para calcular os leds necessários faço mais ou menos isto...

Por exemplo, para um aquário 120x60x60, considerando vidros de 15mm, 5cm de margem do topo da água e 3cm de areão, temos uns 347 litros úteis, aproximadamente.

Se usarmos iluminação T5 com 1W/l, temos 347W.

Visto que os leds têm 100% da luz direccionada para baixo, ao contrário das T5, que necessitam de reflectores, vamos assumir que com 0.5W/l em Leds temos equivalência a 1W/l em T5.

Para leds XR-E alimentados a 700mA, temos cerca de 2.45W/led.

Portanto com os 347W iniciais, dividimos por 2, dá 173.5. Dividimos por 2.45, dá 70.82, ou seja, aproximadamente 71 leds XR-E.

No caso da utilização dos leds XP-G, os watts por led serão melhores, pelo que em vez dos 2.45 usamos o valor correspondente (consultando nas especificações, igualmente para 700mA).

Vamos assumir que a coluna de água desse aquário é de 60cm. Temos 200x100x60 = 1200 litros. Considerando vidros 20mm e coluna útil de 55cm, 196 x 96 x 55 = 1035 litros.

1035 / 2 = 518 / 2.45 = 211 leds XR-E

Se para os leds brancos usares os XP-G provavelmente precisarás de menos de 200...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Tá bom, mas 400 leds deveficar para cima de 4.000.
> 
> Com 4.000, coloco hqi + t5 e ainda me sobra imenso para electricidade!
> Muito dificilmente teria retorno desse investimento nos próximos anos!


Ora isso é que não será bem assim...

Além de provavelmente reduzir o gasto mensal para 50% (metade dos watts), tendo em conta que os leds têm uma vida útil entre 5 a 10 anos, os custos anuais de electricidade com HQI+T5 serão o dobro, além da necessidade de substituir as lâmpadas T5 e HQI a cada 12 e 18 meses, respectivamente, suponho...

Como o António falou, com a eficiência dos XP-G as HQI tornaram-se obsoletas...  :SbOk3:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Amigo Hugo,

Subescrevo os dois posts do Artur.


Faz bem as contas, que isso não é nada do que estás a pensar!  :yb668:   :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Pois mas isso do gastar 50% não me diz muito!

Quero sabe é quanto é em aérios esses 50%.

50% de 10€ não é uma grande diferença, agora se for 50% de 100€ já é!
quando tinha aquário com 2 HQI's + T5, a minha factura de electricidade andava na casa dos 60€, depois de desmantelar o aquário, a factura passou passou para os 45€.

Ora assim fazendo contas à merceieiro, posso dizer que o aquário gastava 15€/mês.

se em vez de 15€/mês, gastasse 7,5€/mes (que nunca seria porque ainda temos bombas e etc que gastam sempre o mesmo independentemente da iluminação) eu pouparia 7,5€ x 12 meses = 90€/ano

100€/ano de poupança, e para ter um retorno em cerca de 10 anos, os leds teriam de ser cerca de 1000€ mais caros que as HQI+T5.

Ora nem acho que a diferença seja apenas 1.000€, nem considero válido um retorno em 10 anos! Em 10 anos muita coisa muda!

Em 10 anos, sai mais barato comprar fotovolteicos do que leds!

Agora que Leds (estes leds) são melhores em tudo que HQI, não tenho a menor dúvida!

Obrigado pelas respostas e discussão  :Pracima:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> quando tinha aquário com 2 HQI's + T5, a minha factura de electricidade andava na casa dos 60, depois de desmantelar o aquário, a factura passou passou para os 45.
> 
> Ora assim fazendo contas à merceieiro, posso dizer que o aquário gastava 15/mês.


Boas Hugo,

As HQI e T5 de quantos watts? Para esses 15 euros por mês só se for tipo 2 x HQI 70W + 2 x T5 24W... pois no meu aqua doce com 216W T5 gastava esse valor (15 euros) por mês. Agora cerca de 200W para um aquário de 1000 e tal litros (se for o caso), deve dar uma boa moonlight  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tinha 2 HQI de 150W + T5.

Para este estou a pensar em 3x150W como base!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Além de que estás a esquecer o aquecimento da àgua. Não sei que aqua tens nem o que tens lá dentro, mas as HQI's qd ligam, em 1h a temperatura sobe perto de 1ºC.

Eu neste momento, as ventoinhas nem sequer desligam. Se tivesse chiller, para o meu aqua eram 500 e tal watts a mais a gastar, para o teu aqua, que leva o dobro do meu em agua, pior ainda.

Por isso te disse para fazeres bem as contas. Não podes contar só os custos associados ao consumo da calha, tens que ver o resto.

outra coisa, se puseres a calha a fazer o ciclo do sol, não te começa logo na potência máxima, nem nada que se pareça. Aqui poupas tb.

Isto estamos a falar de vantagens económicas, para não falarmos em ambientais e na qualidade da luz, que como sabes, as HQI's são boas por pouco tempo. Se quiseres uma boa lampada HQI, pagas 80 ou mais por ela.

Concordo que os led's sejam caros, mas acho que já compensam e bem por todos os aspectos que referi. Claro que os preços vão continuar a baixar, e mais vão baixar qd a luz plasma começar a entrar no mercado em força.

Mas isto é como a informatica, ou compras, ou tás indefenidamente à espera, pq vai sempre sair uma técnologia melhor.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Continuo a achar que o retorno não será em menos de 5/7 anos e seja para o que for, mais que isso acho "perigoso" para dizer o mínimo!!!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Tinha 2 HQI de 150W + T5.
> 
> Para este estou a pensar em 3x150W como base!


Sim para 2m chega.

Mas não te esqueças, que cada HQI são perto de 200W e não 150. Isto por causa das perdas no balastro. Se puseres balastro electrónico, aí baixas para 160 a 165W por HQI. Por causa disso, alterei a minha calha actual para balastros electrónicos. tnho tb 3XHQI150W + 2xT580W.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Balastros electrónicos, claro!!!
Há muito que deixei de usar os electromagnéticos!

Lá está, um custo superior mas que se amortiza em pouco tempo... Ao contrário dos Leds, sobretudo para aquários grandes, porque eu acho que, por exemplo, o projecto do Vitor compensa!

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Mais uma vez isto dos LEDs são opiniões e as vezes até gostos, pessoalmente fiz muitas calhas para pessoal com aquários de 150cm, logo Hugo não será muito diferente para o teu, apesar de mais comprido e mais largo é só por mais uns quantos.

Muitos dos donos desses aquários ficaram espantados com a iluminação e alguns deles até descansados pois deixaram de ter o clarão forte que os incomodava do outro tipo de iluminações, pois o led as vezes parece ser fraco no seu brilho mas é mais um engano do olho.

Outra coisa que nem toda a gente partilha de opinião mas que eu acho importante, não temos de iluminar a 100% o aquário os seus habitantes também gostam de poderem ter umas zonas mais escuras para ser refugiarem quando bem lhes apetece eheheh, acho um erro a maior parte do pessoal querer que a luz tenha de preencher mesmo tudo e mais algum centímetro quadrado do aquário.

Bem já que o pessoal anda nesta onda e todos querem poder fazer a sua experiencia e teste lancei um KIT completo de 6 leds + lentes +suportes a bom preço para quem estiver interessado, podem consultar no meu site.

E venham mais opiniões boas, mas, ideias, etc...  :Prabaixo:   :Pracima:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Outra coisa que nem toda a gente partilha de opinião mas que eu acho importante, não temos de iluminar a 100% o aquário os seus habitantes também gostam de poderem ter umas zonas mais escuras para ser refugiarem quando bem lhes apetece eheheh, acho um erro a maior parte do pessoal querer que a luz tenha de preencher mesmo tudo e mais algum centímetro quadrado do aquário.


Pois também já tinha pensado nisso, mas como o aquário terá 2 frentes, tenho medo que de lado fique mal, não se ver uma luz uniforme...

Quanto aos leds, repito que não tenho dúvidas que são melhores em todos os sentidos (excepto no preço)  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Na NMHU opinião, não gosto do conceito de calhas de leds...
E escrevo este post, para ir de encontro ao que disse o Baltasar...

Pequenos focos modulares com 4 leds brancos, 3 azuis em dissipadores de cerca de 10x10cm, seriam bem interessantes.
Mais, estes focos se funcionassem como molas soltas num estendal... ou seja, ajustar estes focos, em X e Y (comp./larg) ao nosso critério, permitiria iluminar o que teria que ser iluminado de forma 'pontual' e o restante aquário (buracos apenas com areia) sem iluminação, como acontece num reef...
Permite poupança energética... penso.É uma ideia...

Resumindo:
Ex: 10 pequenos focos com 7 leds, soltos em XY, em vez de uma única calha...

É neste sentido que vai a preparação de um eventual DIY meu, que ainda não saiu do 'cesto das compras'...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

> Pois também já tinha pensado nisso, mas como o aquário terá 2 frentes, tenho medo que de lado fique mal, não se ver uma luz uniforme...
> 
> Quanto aos leds, repito que não tenho dúvidas que são melhores em todos os sentidos (excepto no preço)


Sim a hipótese do Pedro também é perfeitamente interessante.

Quanto ao preço acho que é um engano e uma questão de cálculos.

HQI:
Quando custa uma lampa HQI razoável normal?
De quanto em quanto tempo tens de trocar essa lâmpada?
Qual o seu consumo? (Consideremos aqui para comparação 100%)

LEDS:
Humm cada um entre 6 a 10eur
Não se trocam quando muito durante +/- 4 a 6 anos.
Consumo na casa dos 30% a 50%.

Outra ajuda para quem já tem iluminado convencional, não precisam de ir a correr trocar logo tudo para leds, podem fazer por etapas, tipo por cada 2 T5 colocar uma calha/fila DIY de leds, por cada HQI colocar 2 calhas, se forem actinicas colocar 1 fila de leds Royal Blue.
Estas trocas podem fazer por exemplo assim que é preciso trocar as lâmpadas, exemplo uma HQI que custe 50 eur se tiverem de trocar 2 destas 100 euros já compram 12 ou mais leds e tudo o resto para uma parte e por ai fora ehhehe.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

PEdro, a ideia não é descabida de todo e com arduino e alguns servos faz-se sem problemas! Mais uma vez o problema pode ser o preço.

Eu tenho ideia de ter as 3 HQI a "rodar" ao longo do período em que estão ligadas...  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> PEdro, a ideia não é descabida de todo e com arduino e alguns servos faz-se sem problemas! Mais uma vez o problema pode ser o preço.
> 
> Eu tenho ideia de ter as 3 HQI a "rodar" ao longo do período em que estão ligadas...


Nada de servos  :Smile: 
Estes focos modulares seriam colocados à mão no local pretendido. Apenas uma vez...
Eu tenho 3 montes de rocha... os leds seriam distribuídos somente por esses montes.

Falo em 10x10cm porquê ? Porque os dissipadores ref. 'bis 95' têm 9.5cm de largura...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

A minha principal dúvida continua a ser se fica bonito ou não!
Só vedo!

Já vi imagens de aquários iluminados num lado com HQI e do outro com T5 e não gostei nada de ver...
Uma coisa é vermos uma luminusidade constante, outra é vermos focos dispersos e tonalidades de luz diferentes.

Não seri... :Admirado:

----------


## António Vitor

Subscrevo aqui as reespsostas dadas a favor dos leds...

os leds tornam as outuras luzes obsoletas...

Acho que os leds a longo prazo é a escolha mais certa....e mais barata.
se não eu pensasse assim não tinha ido para leds...

A pegada ecológica também é importante...
 :Wink: 

e queres iluminar o aquário todo Hugo?
Se as contas do Artur estsiverem bem, são 211 leds, com as contas do pedro dá 400...
mas e se não iluminasses todo o aquário por igual? como referiu o Baltasar...

eu no teu caso metia zonas para nadar...apenas sem corais!
fica bonito...

e tu com 400 leds não vais ter a mesma luz que 3x150w hqi...nem por sombras..

não compares 1000 wats dee leds com 450 watts de hqi..

faz as contas...
achas mesmo que 1000 watts de leds não abafariam 450 watts de hqi (desprezando gastos em fontes e balastros).
:;

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Eu acho isso tudo e já referi que não tenho dúvidas que os Leds são o futuro e são melhores que HQI, a questão é o preço, lá está!

Recueprar esse custo extra em 5/6 anos não me choca, mas já acho exagerado! Seja para Leds, seja para paineis solares, seja para o que for!


A minha questão com não iluminar o aquário todo prende-se com estética.
Sobretudo tendo me conta que não vou ter apenas uma frente como é normal, mas sim 2!

http://www.reefforum.net/f18/sarilho...x100x65-19023/

----------


## António Vitor

Acho que já consegui afinar mais isto...
Agora não atrasa (espero eu) e já tenho implementado as fases da lua...

quando a função getphase dá o valor 6 tenhho lua cheia aí uns 3 dias por mês...
funciona mesmo...

quando faz o dimming em lua cheia não baixa os royalblue de um determinado valor...

aqui está o código...

acho que consigo contornar o problema do millis() "rebentar", voltando ao valor inicial.

O código do Turco que fez o relógio, não estaria a 100%, visto incrementar os segundos com o valor de millis()- o valor que este tinha anteriormente, agora incremento seempre com 1000 ms e está certo.

se verificar que atrasa ou adiante basta reduzir 1 ms ou aumentar 1 ms aos segundos...
julgo não ser necessário.

PARA acertar o relógio é para mim mais fácil colocar os valorees e fazer o upload nessas variáveis para o arduuino...
não vou perder tempo a conceber rotinas para acerto de relógio.

No entanto vou perder tempo a simplificar o código colocando mais funções, em vez de estar tudo no loop principal...
assim é mais fácil partir daqui para algo mais complexo...ainda...
:d

----------


## António Vitor

As marés têm um impacto estrondoso nos ciclos da vida marinha...

com as fases da lua/horas conseguimos determinar as marés fácilmente, pelo menos com algum rigor.

é só conhecer algumas propriedades das marés...

simular isso seerá fácil talvez com bombas electronicas, alteradas.

As correntes junto á costa variam mais de acordo com as marés mais do que com outra coisa...
Acho que não será dificl de implementar

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois, e acho que tem muito a ver com a reprodução de corais.

Já puz o glcd a bulir, puz umas barras a representar a potência das bombas como tinha dito.

Tou a ter problemas que ainda não percebi o quê. O programa tá a funcionar, mas ao fim de um bocado pára. Ando à pesca!  :Big Grin: 

Não olhei mais para o código da lua, qd acabar esta parte, depois tvz olhe para isso.

Como tinha dito, com base nesse código, vou querer simular as correntes existentes na maré cheia e na maré vazia.

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois, e acho que tem muito a ver com a reprodução de corais.
> 
> Já puz o glcd a bulir, puz umas barras a representar a potência das bombas como tinha dito.
> 
> Tou a ter problemas que ainda não percebi o quê. O programa tá a funcionar, mas ao fim de um bocado pára. Ando à pesca! 
> 
> Não olhei mais para o código da lua, qd acabar esta parte, depois tvz olhe para isso.
> 
> Como tinha dito, com base nesse código, vou querer simular as correntes existentes na maré cheia e na maré vazia.



Se pegares nas minhas duas ultimas funções, alterei ligeiramente o codigo original.... dá-te valores onde quando tiveres 6 tens lua cheia, sendo os outros valores diferentes fases lunares...

basta copy e paste para o teu programa.
em vez de devolver bytes, devolve integer, 
não precisas de fazer nada...

Se já inventaram a roda não a vamos inventar de novo...
 :Big Grin: 

Quem criou estas funções fez também pelágio, e parece que fez bom pelágio, adaptando ao arduino..
5 estrelas...

simples pequeno, e funcional..

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> As marés têm um impacto estrondoso nos ciclos da vida marinha...


É bem verdade  :SbOk:  Os derrames de crude também têm um impacto significativo num ecosistema marinho...

Poderias colocar um pequeno recipiente com alguns litros de crude, ligado a uma peristáltica através de tubo de ar. E no Arduino, programar, uma vez a cada dez anos, derramar umas gotas do dito entre a saída do escumador e a bomba de retorno.  :SbOk3: 

O aquecimento global também tem algum impacto...

Poderia-se aplicar um recipiente com algumas dezenas de litros de água. Com o passar do tempo ir alterando a reposição de osmose, complementando com uma outra bomba que adicione uma quantidade variável, mas sempre crescente ao longo dos anos, de pequenas porções de água natural a simular a água derretida dos glaciares.

Acho que realmente um aquário de recife assim é que é... qual seria a piada de um reef em que na se passasse nada, além de corais a crescer e peixes a viverem em harmonia... ein?  :SbSourire2:

----------


## António Vitor

> É bem verdade  Os derrames de crude também têm um impacto significativo num ecosistema marinho...
> 
> Poderias colocar um pequeno recipiente com alguns litros de crude, ligado a uma peristáltica através de tubo de ar. E no Arduino, programar, uma vez a cada dez anos, derramar umas gotas do dito entre a saída do escumador e a bomba de retorno. 
> 
> O aquecimento global também tem algum impacto...
> 
> Poderia-se aplicar um recipiente com algumas dezenas de litros de água. Com o passar do tempo ir alterando a reposição de osmose, complementando com uma outra bomba que adicione uma quantidade variável, mas sempre crescente ao longo dos anos, de pequenas porções de água natural a simular a água derretida dos glaciares.
> 
> Acho que realmente um aquário de recife assim é que é... qual seria a piada de um reef em que na se passasse nada, além de corais a crescer e peixes a viverem em harmonia... ein?


Não percebi onde querias chegar nem onde está a piada...
Sinceramente...Aliás acho que percebi, mas como eu nunca levo a peito as coisas, vou fingir que não percebi...
 :Big Grin: 

Estás a dizer que somos malucos ao querer simular as marés...
ninguém vai querer despejar meio aquário todos os dias.
hahahha !!!

Reproduzir as marés que eu estava a falar, e para quem pense que eu estava a sonhar...

seria unicamente dois ciclos de corrente alternada.
com base nas marés...
dois ciclos com a corrente a variar de um sentido para o outro, ´
maré cheia corrente a ir do lado esquerdo para o direito, maré vazia o  contrário.

Nada de extravagante..

Os corais são habitantes das poucas profundidades e portanto onde se faz mais sentir estas mudanças, e estão adaptados a estas mudanças, e certos acontecimentos tipo reprodução sexuada nos corais, com a largada de gametas podem estar relacionados com estes pormenores...

Não acreditam?
terão mais sucesso em colonizar ilhas a 400 kms no pacificio se a maré estiver a vazar...faz sentido...ou pelo menos se já não encher mais..
Todos os dias, biliões de litros de água se deslocam devido ao efeito das marés... 

será por isto que largam os gametas em lua cheia (estará maré cheia se a lua estiver no alto, a meio da noite)

Vortech e afins poderiam estar melhoradas e ter isto na programação...não sei se os engenheiros se lembraram disso, mas bastaria colocar um processador rasco, a calcular as fases da lua.

ter duas bombas em sintonia, com alguma aleatoridade, mas a divergir de acordo com as marés...

Sinceramente acho que nem vai ser preciso esperar 10 anos para ver isso...

aliás o João vai mostrar como é fácil, e geralmente o diy está sempre uns anos á frente da industria...

Foi preciso aparecerem mods de bombas tradicionais powerhead, para aparecer as primeiras tunze streams...
 :Big Grin: 

não é o diy que anda atrás da industria, mas a industria atrás do diy...

E sim acredito que o efeito das marés tem mais impacto talvez que o nivel de iodo da água...ou  de strontium...
 :SbSourire2: 
qual o impacto não sei, mas só experimentando é que podemos saber se tem ou não tem o tal impacto...

só experimentado, e Artur deixa o João experimentar...podes mandar piadas á vontade, 
não me ofende... mas pode ser lido com duplo sentido...cuidado...

São alguns "malucos" que fazem isto avançar...
agora colocar crude, hum aí era simular a destruição dos nossos oceanos, e aí acho que estavas a exagerar com a piada Artur...

Não devemos fazer tudo igual aos demais, devemos questionar, e devemos seguir os nossos instintos, se fossemos fazer tudo igual aos outros ainda estavas com carpas de água doce....em aquarios tipo redondos...
 :SbSourire2: 

Eu só o vou fazer com as luzes, pode ser que chegue...
 :Big Grin: 
E olha já estsá tudo implementado, e a funcionar...
 :Wink: 
O relogio não atrasa!
urra!
a parte da implementação do relógio foi mais complicada que o calculo da fase da lua..
hehehe!

Não conheço nada que faça o mesmo que as minhas luzes sem ser no diy...

podee existir mas eu não conheço...

aliás mandem links de sistemas DIY que simulem mesmo as fases da lua...
 :Wink: 
adoraria ver sistemas congeneres...

não acho nada no google, o Baltasar estava para implementar no dele, não sei se já o fez...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois é António Vitor tinha pensado nisso das fazes da lua e só por isso faz sentido o calendário no controlador caso contrario a setting da do dia/mes/ano e mais só simbólica, mas o que aconteceu é que tive mesmo de abandonar para já essa ideia pois com os pedidos que foram surgindo para construção de calhas não podia fazer tudo ao mesmo tempo, se isto acalmar mais tarde ainda pego nisso.

Por agora o moonlight no meu controlado e puramente manual ou seja pode-se no menu estipular qual a sua duração e que intensidade (percentagem) se quer para os leds azuis, após os sistemas entrar no modo sunset (por-do-sol) e começar a decrementos brancos e azuis, os azuis irão parar na percentagem escolhida e não vão logo ao zero (apagados) ficando ai fixo pelo tempo também escolhido nesse menu.

Pelo menos para já assim o utilizador pode escolher o que quer mesmo ehehhe... se pegar nisso mais tarde talvez crie o modo moonlight AUTO em que entra o calcula das fases da lua consoante o calendário e deixe este a mesma como manual, logo verei.

Mas está a ficar muito fixe  :Pracima:  o teu projecto também embora é sempre pena aqui nos fóruns ser sempre difícil consegui mostrar tudo a mexer e se perceber e ver tal como os nossos olhos...

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois é António Vitor tinha pensado nisso das fazes da lua e só por isso faz sentido o calendário no controlador caso contrario a setting da do dia/mes/ano e mais só simbólica, mas o que aconteceu é que tive mesmo de abandonar para já essa ideia pois com os pedidos que foram surgindo para construção de calhas não podia fazer tudo ao mesmo tempo, se isto acalmar mais tarde ainda pego nisso.
> 
> Por agora o moonlight no meu controlado e puramente manual ou seja pode-se no menu estipular qual a sua duração e que intensidade (percentagem) se quer para os leds azuis, após os sistemas entrar no modo sunset (por-do-sol) e começar a decrementos brancos e azuis, os azuis irão parar na percentagem escolhida e não vão logo ao zero (apagados) ficando ai fixo pelo tempo também escolhido nesse menu.
> 
> Pelo menos para já assim o utilizador pode escolher o que quer mesmo ehehhe... se pegar nisso mais tarde talvez crie o modo moonlight AUTO em que entra o calcula das fases da lua consoante o calendário e deixe este a mesma como manual, logo verei.
> 
> Mas está a ficar muito fixe  o teu projecto também embora é sempre pena aqui nos fóruns ser sempre difícil consegui mostrar tudo a mexer e se perceber e ver tal como os nossos olhos...


Baltasar se tens a variável ano, mes e dia...já tens tudo...

as minhas duas ultimas funções serveriam para o teu codigo
só alterei ligeiramente a função getphase do bacano...
se te der como retorno o numero 6 tens lua cheia nesse dia...
getphase(ano,mes,dia) em integers...
em 1 minuto punhas o luar em auto...
 :Wink: 

Como o meu relgio é todo software...
vou tentar fazer um filme mudando a duração de 1 segundo para 10 ms..
teremos o dia 100x mais rápido....ou seja com 14.4 minutos...
mas tudo filmado em tempo real depois eu posto.

----------


## António Vitor

leiam:
Moonlight Triggers Mass Coral "Romance"

----------


## António Vitor

Outra coisa a luz da lua é em redor dos 4000 kelvin...

epá gosto muito das fluorescncias, mas para emular a luz dalua pode ser boa ideia só usar as brancas...
 :Smile:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois, tb já tinha lido da luz, mais uma utlilização para as warm white!  :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

isso é verdade mas...




> By exposing corals to different colors and intensities of light, the team found that the geneknown as Cry2was most active in Acropora corals during a full moon. 
> 
> Leggat, a lecturer at James Cook University in Cairns, Australia, said Cry2 encodes a type of protein known as a cryptochrome, which appears to trigger the corals' reproductive cycle. 
> 
> "This particular gene allows the coral to sense blue light and to actually work out what phase the moon is in," he added. 
> 
> The research also suggests that the basic ability to sense changes in light and adapt a 24-hour cycle appeared early in the evolution of animals. 
> 
> Sophisticated Spawning


o gene que detecta o luar é sensivel á cor azul?
o problema da luz da lua é ter de atravessar uns metros de água e nessa luz só a parte azul passa...

portanto ainda bem porque gosto das fluorescencias...
lol

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois, ontém qd li tb vi isso.

Mas na verdade, a àgua á que actua como filtro. Não sei se sendo nós só a enviar azul, se é a mesma coisa. Mas é possivel que sim.

Bom resolvi o prob do código, já tive o prog a trabalhar 24h sem parar.

Ele não crashava como eu pensava, somente deixava de variar os valores.

Os debugs dão mt jeito!  :Big Grin: 

Depois meti-me com o touchscreen, quase que o destruí!!

Escapou-me o raio da tesoura e cortei um dos condutores na fita...

Tive que andar com grandes invenções para por o touch a funcionar.  :Prabaixo: 

Testei o touch com o multimetro e tá tudo ok, ele faz a divisão de tensão como é suposto.

Mas ainda não consegui que funcionasse com o arduino, não tou a perceber o que se passa. Ainda não tenho mesmo as resistências de 10k, mas com outras devia dar qq coisa, o que não acontece...mas tenho que ir às compras...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Era apenas uma tentativa de piada...  :SbOk3:  sobre funcionalidades no Arduino que porventura não terão muita utilidade... mas foi apenas ironia e sarcasmo da minha parte, só na brincadeira, não me levem muito a sério...  :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2: 

Já a luz com fases da lua acho que realmente tem interesse para o crescimento de algumas espécies de corais  :SbOk: 

Peace and Love  :SbBiere5:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Os debugs dão mt jeito!


Recorreste ao Microsoft Visual Studio?
Pode-se usar o Visual Studio, o software do Arduino e o Visual Micro...

Nada como trabalhar num ambiente familiar  :Smile: 



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Era apenas uma tentativa de piada...  sobre funcionalidades no Arduino que porventura não terão muita utilidade... mas foi apenas ironia e sarcasmo da minha parte, só na brincadeira, não me levem muito a sério...  
> 
> Já a luz com fases da lua acho que realmente tem interesse para o crescimento de algumas espécies de corais 
> 
> Peace and Love


não levei a mal, mas os sarcasmos por vezes podem ser mal interpretado..
 :Big Grin: 

querias gozar com o arduino e eu quase que interpretei que era com a gente..
Peace Artur, não há problema....

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> Recorreste ao Microsoft Visual Studio?
> Pode-se usar o Visual Studio, o software do Arduino e o Visual Micro...
> 
> Nada como trabalhar num ambiente familiar 
> 
> ...



Epa, esta desconhecia!!!  :yb624: 

Não qd me referi a debugs, foi activar variaveis e fazer prints dos seu estado pela porta serie.

Vou dar uma espreitadela no que aqui puses-te!  :SbOk: 

O touch screen já bule!!

Atenção a quem te o mega, a maioria do código que por aí circula é para o deicemila!!

Os pinos são diferentes.

Neste caso, para ser mais especifico, no deicemila, a analog0, corresponde ao pino digital 14.
no mega, corresponde ao 54!!!

O que me acontecia, é que tava a fazer set aos pinos errados, logo, obtia leituras no vazio porque não aplicava vcc e gnd no eixo do touch que queria ler.

Já agarrei o touch ao lcd, agora vou tentar fazer uma rotina de calibração para o touch em função do pixel.

Qd isto estiver feito, já posso pensar em fazer menus!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Como esta sendo automatizado esse projeto? Usando arduino oa algo para isso?

----------


## António Vitor

O meu praticamente está terminado...
o arduino é só para controlar os leds no meu caso...
No caso do João a ideia é controlar mais umas coisas...

Num futuro próximo vou tentar criar um multicontrolador para tudo mesmo tudo..
desde redox a pH e a outras sondas, vou usar a ideia do João com touchscreen, mas isso é num dia...num futuro proximo...
 :Big Grin: 

Será concerteza superior aos modelos existentes
 :Coradoeolhos: 
pelo menos alguma coisa que eles não possuam...
hehehe
irá ter shields de ethernet....tudo mesmo!

vou postar o filme que fiz...com a aceleração ds segundos torna-se complicado verificar o degrade dos leds, mas vê-se...
coloquei o dia 26 (no programa) para os leds não baixarem de um determinado valor nos royal blue, e funciona...por exemplo no dia 12 os leds apagam completamente...

Só falta nuvens e tempestades aleatórias nao sei se irei implementar...
os corais querem é mais luz e não menos...

----------


## António Vitor

A camera tenta contornar a redução de brilho, e os saltos na intensidade é a caamera a tentar lutar contra isso.

Isto é até bem suave..messmo com a aceleração nos segundos...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> A camera tenta contornar a redução de brilho, e os saltos na intensidade é a caamera a tentar lutar contra isso.
> 
> Isto é até bem suave..messmo com a aceleração nos segundos...


Sweeeeeeeettttttt  :Olá:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

António,  :tutasla: 

 :Palmas: 

Fico contente de saber que já pensas pôr o arduino a fazer mais umas coisinhas!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado pesoal.

vou retirar o botão reset, que não faz muito sentido.
e vou implementar outro que dará o dia, quantos dias falta para a lua cheia, entre outros dados que nao cabem normalmente.

edit...
não consegui desligar o reset do shield, não deve dar, está ligado ao outro reset do arduino...

não importa tentei simplificar, agora dá sempre esses dados, os dias que faltam para a lua cheia e a data.

 :Wink: 

tirei informação redundante, é óbvio que está em moonlight se só está os azuis a trabalhar...
 :Smile: 

ainda consigo meter mais informação tem espaço para a fase lunar actual...

dois caracteres LC->lua cheia QM->quarto minguante...etc...

----------


## António Vitor

fica aqui o código...
agora tem mais informação de uma vez só, os botões faz o que faziam.

Dá a fase da lua actual, bem como os dias que faltam para a lua cheia...

será 1 quarto dos dias para a lua cheia e para o resto das outras fases...

acho que por estas imagens, estará a simulação mais coerente..
http://www.cosmobrain.com.br/res/fasesdalua.html
vejam em baixo...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Lá vou ter de arranjar um arduino para mim também...  :SbSourire2: 

Sabes se já terás postado anteriormente uma lista do material com endereços para aquisição? Gostava de ver para ir vendo uns orçamentos...  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

o lcd e o arduino comprei no ebay, no yerobot, só precisas disto, eu é que andei a inventar com divisores de tensão e a alimentar isto com as baterias...
 :Big Grin: 

Se queres um relogio, melhor é como o João e o Baltasar aconnselharam---umas páginas atrás...

eBay My World - yerobot

Se quiseeres comprar cá em pt é contigo, mas o vendedor oficial do arduino demora sempre mais tempo que por aqui... (este vende clones)

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Tenho andado muito caladinho... mas eu comprei aqui...  :Smile:  na 'D-Robotics UK Seller'.

Arduino Mega (100% Clone) - D-Robotics UK Seller

O vendedor do 'António Vitor' demorou muito tempo a responder a uma questão que lhe coloquei... e por motivos profissionais não tenho paciência para ausências de respostas a este nível. 

Irei brevemente 1 semana a Angola por motivos profissionais, e assim tenho com que me entreter à noite...

(...)

Quanto ao RTC... tenho um colega a fazê-lo... é daqueles que sabe as referências dos componentes de cor, as frequências, enfim...

Já antes tinha contactado a Online Store - InMotion, pois são os representantes da Sparkfun... que têm um RTC...
SparkFun Electronics - Real Time Clock Module

Ao que me responderam:




> Boa tarde,
> 
> De momento não temos em stock, apesar de não estar listado online tivemos algumas unidades. Estando esgotado na Sparkfun, não conseguimos avançar uma data de entrega.
> Irei tomar nota do seu pedido e entrar em contacto consigo brevemente. Vou fazer nova encomenda de material à Sparkfun durante este mês pelo que poderei encomendar este módulo.
> 
> Melhores cumprimentos
> Filipe Valpereiro


O mail do Filipe é o seguinte:
filipe.valpereiro@inmotion.pt

Acabei por cancelar a encomenda devido ao facto de o meu colega o ir fazer.

Se quiserem fazer um RTC... até parece simples e podem ver aqui... em bom português. Um fórum eventualmente com gente conhecida  :SbSourire2:  ...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Não gosto particularmente de invadir o post de outros membros, mas também me parece que aqui, é para já o melhor local para esta informação.

...

Já integrei o Visual Micro, Visual Studio 2008 e o Arduino.

Para quem usa e é o caso do António - LCD Shield, cuja biblioteca é 'LCD4Bit_mod' segue um exemplo do ambiente amigável que é conseguido.
Todas as funções ficam facilmente acessíveis - podem ver na caixa de combinação à direita, enquanto que todas as bibliotecas adicionadas ao projecto, ficam acessíveis à esquerda.




Reparem que todas as bibliotecas que vêm com o software do Arduino, foram automaticamente adicionadas, de modo a serem facilmente solicitadas.




Posso então usar as funções.
Para este exemplo fui buscar uma função da biblioteca wiring.h.
A função usada foi a 'bitread'




Ao invocar a função 'bitread' no meu projecto *.pde, tenho acesso à estrutura da função.




A isto, chama-se 'intellisense'.
 :SbOk: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pessoal realmente é muito simples construir o RTC com o Pedro diz e até vos dou uma dica do mais económica possível que só precisam de comprar os cristal e restantes componentes o chip em si pode vir de borla eeheh.

Geralmente usa-se o DS1307 da Dallas Semiconductor que penso agora ser feito pela Maxim, bem mas simplesmente vão a pagina do fabricante em http://www.maxim-ic.com/datasheet/index.mvp/id/2688 e fazem uma encomenda de x unidades para sample, os samples são enviados pelos fabricantes para testes e demonstrações sem qualquer custo, claro enviam sei lá máximo 2 até 5 unidades, varia de fabricante para fabricante.

Depois de receberem o chip só tem de ter paciência em soldar o resto dos componentes muito simples, tenham atenção se conseguirem encomendar o chip com package tipo DIP pois geralmente estas ofertas é tudo em SMD o que devido a ser milimétrico pode ser difícil de soldar para quem não tenha muita experiencia.

EDIT: Esqueci de por aqui o esquema para verem que é muito simples as ligações ao resto dos componentes (board da SparkFun como o Pedro referiu também):

http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/C...-Schematic.pdf

Caso não tenham paciência para fazer isto eu consigo arranjar para quem estiver interessado tenho é de comprar em pacotes de 5 unidades...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

António, uma sugestão, no final da função getphase:

em vez de:
"
....
AG = IP*29.53;

if(AG < 1.20369)
phase = 0;
else if(AG < 3.61108)
phase = 1;
else if(AG < 6.01846)
phase = 2;
else if(AG < 8.42595)
phase = 3;
else if(AG < 10.83323)
phase = 4;
else if(AG < 13.24062)
phase = 5;
else if(AG < 15.64800)
phase = 6;
else if(AG < 18.05539)
phase = 7;
else if(AG < 20.46277)
phase = 8;
else if(AG < 22.87016)
phase = 9;
else if(AG < 25.27754)
phase = 10;
else if(AG < 27.68493)
phase =11;
else
phase = 0;

return phase; 
"

Punha só:
"
...
AG = IP*29.53;

return AG;
"

Depois usava a função map, para mapear directamente o valor de AG no valor PWM da saida das moonlight.

estilo:

PWMout=map(AG,0,29.53,0,255);

Assim tinhas uma evolução linear das fases da lua e simplificas o código.

Apenas uma sugestão!  :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Boas António,
> 
> Lá vou ter de arranjar um arduino para mim também... 
> 
> Sabes se já terás postado anteriormente uma lista do material com endereços para aquisição? Gostava de ver para ir vendo uns orçamentos...


Como arduino, recomendo este:

Arduino Mega 1280 Game Graphic System Kit 128x64 LCD on eBay (end time 03-Aug-10 07:22:11 BST)

Vem já com o GLCD.

O unico contra é que não tem teclado.

Abraço

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Se querem fazer um teclado simples para navegação tipo menu (up, down, left, right, select) usando uma única entrada analógica AD0 (exemplo neste esquema) é fácil e aqui fica o esquema:



Aqui foram usados pequenos botões microswitch tipo mini tecla, mas qualquer botão de pressão serve, fica ao vosso gosto.

Depois podem usar a mesma library do 'LCD4Bit_mod" ou retirar só as funções que fazem a interpretação dos botões pressionados e já está.
Penso que este esquema é 100% identico aos botões usados no teu shield António eheheh.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Já agarrei o touch ao lcd, agora vou tentar fazer uma rotina de calibração para o touch em função do pixel.
> 
> Qd isto estiver feito, já posso pensar em fazer menus!


João, não sei se te ajuda, mas a 'minha' empresa, equipa alguns dos seu equipamentos com um híbrido PC + PLC de 10", cujo sistema operativo é o Linux.
O equipamento é italiano e depois nós adaptamos às nossas necessidades, apesar de certas coisas nos estarem fechadas.

Bom, o que é certo é que o equipamento necessita de calibração.
Como é feita esta calibração?
Surge um pequeno rectângulo no canto superior esquerdo a piscar, ao clicar nesse rectângulo, surge no canto inferior direito um outro rectângulo a piscar que desaparece ao clicar nele e... está feita a calibração...

Espero que te dê alguma pista acerca do tipo de rotina usado.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas!
> 
> António, uma sugestão, no final da função getphase:
> 
> em vez de:
> "
> ....
> AG = IP*29.53;
> 
> ...


Obrigado joão, mas só quero mesmo algo muito fusco...só mesmo o minimo.mas está aí uma boa ideia....

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> João, não sei se te ajuda, mas a 'minha' empresa, equipa alguns dos seu equipamentos com um híbrido PC + PLC de 10", cujo sistema operativo é o Linux.
> O equipamento é italiano e depois nós adaptamos às nossas necessidades, apesar de certas coisas nos estarem fechadas.
> 
> Bom, o que é certo é que o equipamento necessita de calibração.
> Como é feita esta calibração?
> ...


Com um bocadinho de conhecimentos ainda conseguiam fabricar essas máquinas e fazer concorência aos italianos...
não era impossivel...
claro tinham de ser capazes de fazer melhor...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> João, não sei se te ajuda, mas a 'minha' empresa, equipa alguns dos seu equipamentos com um híbrido PC + PLC de 10", cujo sistema operativo é o Linux.
> O equipamento é italiano e depois nós adaptamos às nossas necessidades, apesar de certas coisas nos estarem fechadas.
> 
> Bom, o que é certo é que o equipamento necessita de calibração.
> Como é feita esta calibração?
> ...


A ideia é essa mesmo.

Tenho pensado sobre isso e acho que já sei como fazer, mas tenho andado atrapalhado e não tenho tido tempo.

Penso amanhã poder-me dedicar a isso.

Mas a minha ideia é fazer algo como fazemos com os HTC, 4 cantos e ao centro.

Se não conseguir perceber como processar 5 pontos, faço como dizes, diagonais opostas.  :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Se querem fazer um teclado simples para navegação tipo menu (up, down, left, right, select) usando uma única entrada analógica AD0 (exemplo neste esquema) é fácil e aqui fica o esquema:
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui foram usados pequenos botões microswitch tipo mini tecla, mas qualquer botão de pressão serve, fica ao vosso gosto.
> 
> Depois podem usar a mesma library do 'LCD4Bit_mod" ou retirar só as funções que fazem a interpretação dos botões pressionados e já está.
> Penso que este esquema é 100% identico aos botões usados no teu shield António eheheh.


é o mesmo é...
 :Big Grin: 
Esses glcd são muitissimo melhores...e acho que vale a pea fazer os botões ou o touchscreen...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Não será possível ligar em simultâneo o "LCD with Keypad shield" e o "Graphic LCD shield" ao Arduino?

Já agora, a versão mais completa do Arduino é o Mega, certo?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

sim, dos arduinos é o mais versatil, o que tem mais portos.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

O touchscreen tá concluido!  :SbSourire: 

Vejam o resultado no link abaixo! 

YouTube - Arduino with GLCD 128x64 working with touchscreen as sketch book

Agora vou avançar para os menus.  :SbSourire2: 

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Boa!
 :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

alterei o software para dar a fase da lua correspsondente ao habitual nos calendários...

no entanto dará lua cheia (leds royal blue acesos) antes do dia indicado, isto porque quando é lua cheia ou seja atinge o máximo de brilho, nos dias anteriores setará quase com a mesma intensidade.

ou seja dá asindicações das fases como é tradicional, mas a lua cheia será extendida...

Ainda estou de volta do relógio com acertos ao 0.01 ms porque isto ao fim de algum tempo adiantava uns segundos ..pelo menos com o meu arrduino.

Se o atraso for tipo 1 seegundo por dia, estarei satisfeito.

----------


## António Vitor

Tive uma ideia louca mas orginal...
 :Big Grin: 

Com o arduino seria fácil de implementar...

colocar um motor e fazer deeslocar durante o dia a calha.

A calha tem quase 20 cms de largura o aquário cerca de 60, mexeria por exemplo 25-30 cms...

15 cms de distancia do vidro da frente para 15 cms do de trás.
lentamente durante o tempo que estivesse acesa.

Agora peguntam isso benefeceria os corais em quê?

A luz dos leds é também muito centralizada daí o efeito shimering como nas hqi.

um coral cresce e se tiver crescido noutro lado, vai ter zonas de sombra..isto não é t5...são leds..

bastaria este swing diário para eliminar quase todas as sombras, ao estilo do sol.

motor bastaria um fraquinho, e sinceramente como construí sto seria facilimo de implementar, sem custos energéticos e sem mais fios...

e sempre ia brincado com motores..
lol

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Tive uma ideia louca mas orginal...
> 
> 
> Com o arduino seria fácil de implementar...
> 
> colocar um motor e fazer deeslocar durante o dia a calha.
> 
> A calha tem quase 20 cms de largura o aquário cerca de 60, mexeria por exemplo 25-30 cms...
> 
> ...


Como já tinha referido, conto implementar um sistema desses, daí também que seja mais fácil com HQI...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Tive uma ideia louca mas orginal...
> 
> 
> Com o arduino seria fácil de implementar...
> 
> colocar um motor e fazer deeslocar durante o dia a calha.
> 
> A calha tem quase 20 cms de largura o aquário cerca de 60, mexeria por exemplo 25-30 cms...
> 
> ...


Boas!

Se tens hipotese de o fazer, tenta!

Isso é levar o ciclo do sol a sério!  :Big Grin:   :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

> Como já tinha referido, conto implementar um sistema desses, daí também que seja mais fácil com HQI...


já tinhas dito?
boa... então a ideia não era original, e muito menos louca...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas!
> 
> Se tens hipotese de o fazer, tenta!
> 
> Isso é levar o ciclo do sol a sério!


tenho hipoteses, o problema é achar motores para a minha ideia e sistema de carris ou basculas, não sei ....

tipo isto deslocar-se em vez de carris por meio de tubos ao estilo de trombone de vara 

hum....
vai seer implementado com calma até achar os componentes certos...

como é só 25 cms deverá dar com tubos dentro de tubos mais finos...tinha de ser bem lubrificado...com vaseelina não teria o risco quimico.
vamos ver se eu acho o que eu quero...

o motor tentava arranjar ou um das parabolicas mesmo pequenos (não sei quais são os mais pequenos) ou outra solução..

já tenoh aqui os relés/transistores que mandei vir há uns tempos para as ventoinhas que não foi preciso....com o circuito já para ligar aos pins do arduino...sem queimar o arduino...

não farei isto se tiver dificuldade em arranjar o material...vamos ver...

só uns cms dá para produzir outras sombras e retirar as actuais, ou seja é como aumentar a eficiência dos leds... (mais ainda)
 :Big Grin: 

tenho corais com crescimento estável, mesmo sem estes pormenorees a minha experiência com 1/5 da luz tem sido .....mais do que satisfatório...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Outra ideia, com o kit Arduino robótico... 

http://srx.uk.ebayrtm.com/clk?RtmClk...150769&pi=4340
 ... que permite deslocar um suporte para a esquerda/direita e cima/baixo, pode-se implementar por exemplo um sistema para a webcam, controlável através da web, ou então automatizada para fazer uma ronda pelo aquário com grandes planos  :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Exacto, tinha pensado em servos. O problema principal é a força dos servos!

Servos "para brincar" são até baratinhos, agora para conseguir "aguentar" com umas dezenas de quilos, já é outra loiça... :yb665:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Exacto, tinha pensado em servos. O problema principal é a força dos servos!
> 
> Servos "para brincar" são até baratinhos, agora para conseguir "aguentar" com umas dezenas de quilos, já é outra loiça...


Na realidade não deve ser necessário muita força dos servos. Basta usar um sistema com contrapeso, semelhante ao usado nos elevadores, acho... Assim, com os pesos em equilíbrio, um motor relativamente modesto deve ser capaz de deslocar o objecto, estilo roldanas...  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

esses servos não dá para deslocar, apenas rotações num eixo central.

a opção barata será usar motores de parabolicas, existem de n tamanhos..
isto...
superjack é uma marca barata e podemos comprar cá por exemplo aqui:

ELECTROVISAO motores

não é preciso serem diseqc, aliás se calhar é preferivel não serem...
existem de 8 polegadas até bem maiores..
8 polegads dará para empurrar algo 8 polegadas e puxar.

preços deve andar na casa dos 25 euros...pelo menos no ebay.

o meu sistema se usar um destes motores, bastaria que estivesse a calha de iluminação suspensa por fios de aço
isto só puxaria e empurraria....teria de ter uma fixação sólida para não inclinar, mas seria simples... 
isto tem também batentes, e dá impulsos quando mexe...
ou seja dá a informação onde está e o arduino poderia ler facilmente...
basicamente de cada vez que uma roldana interna mexe aproxima-se de um interuptor magnetico...

não seei se vou realmente fabricar isto, acho que já é treta a mais...como gosto das coisas simples não vou inventar mais...
até porque as sombras não são assim tantas.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Olá amigo, preciso muito de ajuda.

Estou a começar montar minha calha led, estou com 16 drivers Mean Well ELN-60-48P dimmable driver (Mean Well ELN-60-48P dimmable driver) e 200 leds 3w XPG (White) e XRE (Royal Blue).

Fui indicado a ligar 12 leds em série por driver. Sou muito leigo em eletrônica e não queria fazer errado. Li em alguns foruns que é aconselhado colocar diodos ou resistores, não lembro mais bem, mais pelo que entendi era para colocar pois quando ligasse como estão em série, os primeiros leds da serie poderiam sobrecarregar assim podendo queimar com o tempo isso procede ou posso apenas liga-los normalmente?

Também com os drivers indicados, gostaria que me ajudasse a configura-los sei que os drivers mandam até 48 v e max 0 ~ 1.3A, usarei dimmer até que seja feito o pwm, enquanto isso como posso ajusta-los?

Como configurar a corrente e voltagem corretamente? Como ajustar os brancos e azuis? Oq preciso?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

segundo o manual, tens que ajustar a voltagem e a corrente.

O manual, podes tirar daqui:

Switching Power Supply - Mean Well Switching Power Supply Manufacturer

Tens 2 pots debaixo da tampa, o SVR1 é a voltagem, e o SVR2 é a corrente.

Pelos dados do led XP-G, tens 3,2V de tensão por LED a 700mA.

Quer isto dizer que podes ligar:

48/3,2= 15 leds por driver.

Eu ligava 14, e ajustava a diferênça no SVR1 para ficar com folga.

Agora, para fazeres isto, precisas de um multimetro. Porque ao que me parece, os pots não têm nenhuma escala ao lado como referência.

Se puderes tirar uma foto do driver aberto, sempre ajuda a perceber como ele é.

Mas, se não tiveres nenhuma referência visual, a melhor forma de fazer sem causar danos é:

1º - Ajustas o SVR2 (corrente) para metade do seu curso. Assim tens aproximadamente 650mA de corrente.
2º - Ajustas o SVR1 (tensão) para metado do curso também. Isto porque, segundo o manual, o SVR1 ajusta a saida só entre 43.2V a 52.8V. 14leds x 3,2V dá-te 44,8V. Teoricamente, ajustando este a metade do curso, ficarás com cerca de 47V na saida, o que não é grave porque dá-te mais 0,15V por led. Isto não faz mal aos leds.


Antes mesmo de ligares os led's ao driver, mede a tensão de saida para ver se está mesmo perto destes 47V.

Depois, tens que ligar o multimetro em serie com os led's e o controlador para veres a corrente que tá a ser enviada. Ajustas no SVR2 de forma a que meças 0,7A no multimetro.

Depois disto, vais ajustando o SVR1 para menos, até ao ponto em que a corrente começa a diminuir no multimetro.

QD começa a diminuir, quer dizer que já tás a dar tensão insuficiente e tás a baixar o ponto de funcionamento do led.

Qd chegas a este ponto, voltas a aumentar um pouquito até a corrente voltar aos 0,7A, e dás mais uma folguinha no potênciometro para mais. Mas muito pouca.

Desta forma minimizas o stress no controlador e nos led's.

Atenção, eu nunca usei esses controladores, tou-te só a dizer o que faria não conhecendo o equipamento, pq assim tentaria reduzir ao máximo o risco de estragar material.

Esse controlador, parece-me mt pouco "user friendly" para quem não tem conhecimentos de electrónica.


Experimenta fazer isto só com os XP-G, para os XR-E, os valores são certamente diferentes, e tem que se ver o datasheet deles.

Mas não ligues logo tudo, faz a experiencia só com um controlador, e só qd esse tiver dominado, é que avanças para os outros.

Espero que isto ajude, mas é dificil dar estas indicaçõessem ter o material á frente para ver a evolução da experiência.

Boa sorte! :Pracima:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boas.
> 
> segundo o manual, tens que ajustar a voltagem e a corrente.
> 
> O manual, podes tirar daqui:
> 
> Switching Power Supply - Mean Well Switching Power Supply Manufacturer
> 
> Tens 2 pots debaixo da tampa, o SVR1 é a voltagem, e o SVR2 é a corrente.
> ...


Muito obrigado, tirarei foto, e posto aqui, poderia seguir o forum para que possa sugerir os próximos passos: http://www.reefforum.net/f112/montan...ds-x-3w-20396/

Muito obrigado.

----------


## António Vitor

após semanas de bom trabalho, um dos bucks ficou com um trabalhar intermitente...

quando em modo moonlight 6 leds atingiam o máximo e reduziam intermitentemente...os leds acoplados a esse driver...

tentei verificar se era algum mal contacto..o que acho estranho ninguém mexe naquilo há semanas...

será que é deemasiado stress para os mosfets este funcionar em modo pwm?
Se calhar foi só um, e foi apenas coincidência...
eram mujitas horas de moonlight....


quando vier o arduino acho que vou usar apenas um buck para o moonlight mesmo no centro...e fica no maximo....
menos desgaste nos bucks presumo eu.

Atenção o driver funciona ainda...
mas só quando sempre apagado ou aceso, isto prque como o meu bébé nasceu ontem (3,300kg ), não quis desarrumar a sala, e ao tentar verifucar se existia algum mal contacto nos fios injectei sem querer 24v+ no arduino...

obviamente que não resistiu..
 :Big Grin: 
por causa disso vou encomendar 2 arduinos um mega para um projecto hifi-arduino...o outro para substituir este...

picou-me o bichinho disto, os leds estão a funcnionar....não preciso do arduino para os leds acenderem, deixei de ter controlo, mas por causa disso também o buck que provocou isto continua a funcionar...pelo menos sempre aceso.

Agora com o bébé virei menos vezes aqui...
mas virei quando posso...
os corais continuam em grandee com os leds...
 :Wink: 
Tenho um sarcophytum que cresceu para o dobro em 2 meses, ou seja cresceu tanto como tinha crescido em 1 ano e tal....

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Antes de mais, muitos parabéns pelo rebento!

Espero que esteja a correr tudo bem.

Qt ao buck, esquesito!! Manda mail a quem to vendeu, pode ser que tenhas sorte.

É bom saber que os corais reagem bem!  :Big Grin: 

Tb eide lá chegar!  :Big Grin: 

Se vais mandar vir o mega, aproveita e manda vir com o glcd!

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas!
> 
> Antes de mais, muitos parabéns pelo rebento!
> 
> Espero que esteja a correr tudo bem.
> 
> Qt ao buck, esquesito!! Manda mail a quem to vendeu, pode ser que tenhas sorte.
> 
> É bom saber que os corais reagem bem! 
> ...


Obrigado João tudo a correr bem...

em relação a buck vou fazer isso...
ISTO é muitas soldaduras e as esquisitices acontecem...
 :Wink: 
agora já passaram umas semanas, algo pifou no buck...
Se fosse falha minha não apareceria agora..digo eu...

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Parabéns Papá!!!  :Palmas: 
Tudo de bom!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Parabéns!!! :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Pedro e Hugo!

Comprei o mega e o outro só para brincar.

O mega porque assiim tenho controlo em tods os bucks, ou seja posso só ligar 6 leds e acho que para o luar é melhor, assim poupo nos bucks...e a luz será mais fraca...como o luar deveria ser...

Antes tinha isto a controlar metade dos leds (azuis e brancos), com o mega vou poder contrlar individualmente cada buck, tenho 12 bucks, em vez dee controlar de 6 a 6.
será mais progressivo o acender das luzes, e o luar será mais fraco mesmo que meta 6 leds no máximo...

O nascer e ocaso do "sol"  será mais realista, vindo de um lado pró outro, posso acender primeiro as brancas, dando menos temperatura no nascer e ocaso...como se passa na realidade.

João eu tinha comprado o GLCd se o vendedor do arduino tivesse o mesmo, fica para depois...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

pessoal para o arduino o integrado que regula para os 5v estáveis, não é o ideal...
não conseguia controlar o contraste do lcd, isto depois de ter subtituido para o arduino mega...... tensão a menos.
no pin 5v lia 3.86 volts...
 :Frown: 
E este estava a alimentar o lcd.

EXIste um diodo em todos os arduinos que impede inversões de polaridade, que baixa 0.6v a tensão de entrada.

Assim liguei ao Vin mas na board, faz o bypass do tal diodo...existe o perigo de queimar se invertermos a polaridade....e pelo menos fica melhor e já consigo ter algum controlo do contraste do lcd.
embora o estabilizador de tensão do arduino não goste ainda de tão pouca teensão...
mas funciona.

estou a fazer uma caixa para ter espaço, de madeira, tive também demudar para os pinos de 34 a 41 do lcd, para me deixar livres os pinos pwm do mega. 
Ou seja já não é um shield, e está ligado ao mega por fios, ficando todos os pwm livres.

o pin do blackilght 10, passou para o 40, não é pwm, mas apaga e acende...

vou usar os 12 TODOS para o aquário.
para além de aumentar a suavidade no acender e apagar, dá para ter apenas um bloco, no luar por exemplo, ficando um efeito bem mais giro.

Fico com vários analógicos disponiveis , acho que ísto já merece um glcd....
fica para depois...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Isso é esquesito, eu almento o meu mega por USB (5v), e não tenho probs com o contraste do glcd. tou a tirar a alimentção de um dos 5V do arduino.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Humm boas não percebo para que queres tantos pinos para os bucks pensava que 2 pinos PWM chegavam, um para ligar os bucks que controlam leds brancos e outro para os que controlam leds azuis. podes ligar vários bucks no só pino pwm, claro o sinal será o mesmo e todos esses bucks vão acender/apagados sincronizados.

Quanto ao LCD o problema normalmente é a amperagem máxima que a porta USB consegue fornecer, existem alguns LCDs que consomem mais que outros, eu tenho um LCD de 4 linhas (dobro desse do shield) e com esse só consigo regular bem os contraste e etc. usando uma fonte externa de mínimo 1A, só usando a porta USB ele vai abaixo ou o arduino começa a falhar na comunicação e gera caracteres estranhos ou crasha mesmo o LCD.

 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  
P.S. Parabéns, parece que vamos ter daqui a uns anitos outro futuro aquariófilo e "DIY Master" como o pai ehehhehe...

----------


## António Vitor

> Humm boas não percebo para que queres tantos pinos para os bucks pensava que 2 pinos PWM chegavam, um para ligar os bucks que controlam leds brancos e outro para os que controlam leds azuis. podes ligar vários bucks no só pino pwm, claro o sinal será o mesmo e todos esses bucks vão acender/apagados sincronizados.
> 
> Quanto ao LCD o problema normalmente é a amperagem máxima que a porta USB consegue fornecer, existem alguns LCDs que consomem mais que outros, eu tenho um LCD de 4 linhas (dobro desse do shield) e com esse só consigo regular bem os contraste e etc. usando uma fonte externa de mínimo 1A, só usando a porta USB ele vai abaixo ou o arduino começa a falhar na comunicação e gera caracteres estranhos ou crasha mesmo o LCD.
> 
>  
> P.S. Parabéns, parece que vamos ter daqui a uns anitos outro futuro aquariófilo e "DIY Master" como o pai ehehhehe...


Obrigado...este ainda é pequenino...vamos ver como se vai sair..
 :Wink: 

A ideia de ter os bancos isolados, e não sincronizados, era para poder ter mais efeitos, tipo o nascer do sol a vir do lado esquerdo, etc...

mas principalmente era ter o moonlight apenas com um banco, podendo dar mais potencia, e portanto mais efeito shimmering.
fica muitissimo melhor...

Claro que ganho por exemplo na suavidade ...
 :Wink: 

A tensão minima que o spec do arduino aceita é 6-7 volts, só o diodo baixa a tensão...isto vindo de uma fonte externa, do USB vai limpa sem quebras...portanto não passa por nenhum integrado que tenta corrigir a tensão.

mesmo do vin este passa pelo tal integrado que volta atentar colocar em 5 volts...
só que já tinhamos 5 volts e temos uma quebra...
metendo a tensão pelo vin fazemos o bypass do diodo, ganho uns 0.6volts...
serve...embora não seja o ideal.
tenho 4,3 volts no pin 5volts...serve.

já dá para ver...

fica tudo para durar mais tempo, menos temperatura...mais durabilidade...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok brancos da esquerda e direita estou a perceber, mas sobre o moonlight não percebi o que tencionas fazer?!?!?


Quanto a voltagem se já tens uma fonte externa com 5V estabilizados e com a amperagem mais que suficiente para alimentares tudo, podes ligar directamente ao pino que diz 5V, este pino não é só de saída, tem todos os sinais de 5V que o arduino precisa ligados entre si. o Vin só se aplica se a tua fonte não é estável e precisas algo que te rectifique correctamente para os 5V embora tenhas de ter atenção que o circuito rectificador onboard não aguenta muitos amperes nesse caso.

----------


## António Vitor

> Ok brancos da esquerda e direita estou a perceber, mas sobre o moonlight não percebi o que tencionas fazer?!?!?
> 
> 
> Quanto a voltagem se já tens uma fonte externa com 5V estabilizados e com a amperagem mais que suficiente para alimentares tudo, podes ligar directamente ao pino que diz 5V, este pino não é só de saída, tem todos os sinais de 5V que o arduino precisa ligados entre si. o Vin só se aplica se a tua fonte não é estável e precisas algo que te rectifique correctamente para os 5V embora tenhas de ter atenção que o circuito rectificador onboard não aguenta muitos amperes nesse caso.


não sabia Baltasar...Obrigado.
logo soldo aos 5v, quer o lcd quer o arduino por ai...
 :Wink: 

O moonlight era para ser apenas um bloco de leds (6 leds) apenas um e um só...

assim para a mesma intensidade teria de aumentar apotencia e o efeito de luz na água é intensificado.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Peço desculpa mas ainda não estou a perceber a tua ideia para o moonlight?

No meu caso como tenho dito tenho 3 calhas sendo 2 brancas e 1 azul e cada calha tem 6 leds.

Quando quero moonligh desligo por completo o canal que controla as luzes brancas (ambas as calhas de 6 cada) e fica só o canal dos leds azuis (calha azul de 6 leds) nesse canal faço variar a percentagem consoante quero mais ou menos intensidade de efeito moonlight.

Durante o dia esta mesma calha está a 100% tal como o canal que controla as brancas só assim se consegue espectro na casa dos 15000K aos 20000K (resulta da mistura dos brancos e azuis).

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Acho que o António quer ter a calha com funcionalidades semelhantes a esta...

Vertex Illumina SR 1200 LED gets captured on video

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Sim talvez parece ser giro, mas não vejo grande vantagem até porque na natureza real isso não acontece num digamos 1m quadrado comparando o possível footprint aos nossos aquas, para áreas destas tão pequenas se passa uma nuvem ou a rotação da terra e o nascer ou por do sol preenchera toda a área de uma só vez e não assim aos poucos como nesse exemplo, claro não deixa de ser um efeito giro e com piada e fácil de fazer para quem quiser ehehhe.

----------


## António Vitor

> Peço desculpa mas ainda não estou a perceber a tua ideia para o moonlight?
> 
> No meu caso como tenho dito tenho 3 calhas sendo 2 brancas e 1 azul e cada calha tem 6 leds.
> 
> Quando quero moonligh desligo por completo o canal que controla as luzes brancas (ambas as calhas de 6 cada) e fica só o canal dos leds azuis (calha azul de 6 leds) nesse canal faço variar a percentagem consoante quero mais ou menos intensidade de efeito moonlight.
> 
> Durante o dia esta mesma calha está a 100% tal como o canal que controla as brancas só assim se consegue espectro na casa dos 15000K aos 20000K (resulta da mistura dos brancos e azuis).


O efeito shimmering, é mais intenso quando temos menos pontos de luz...
eu tenho bem mais que 6 leds nos azuis, reduzindo a uma pequena área, intensifico esse efeito.
por isso as t5 não possuem esse efeito porque irradiam luz em todo o comprimento do tubo, os leds já possuem, mas se forem muitos o efeito é menos intenso...pelo menos a mim parece-me...

Artur isso mesmo mas mais lento, acho que em termos práticos o Baltasar tem razão, mas para vender deve resultar...
 :Big Grin: 

eu quero fazeer mais coisas além disso...
mais funcionalidades, tenho é de reprogramar parte do codigo...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok já percebi, mas acho que o teu problema do efeito shimmer tem a ver a não estares a usar as lentes para focar mais, eu tenho no mínimo os leds a 5cm de distancia entre cada um e tenho montes de shimmer.

As minhas lentes são de 45 graus.

----------


## António Vitor

Até acho meio realistas...

já viram quando o sol está a se esconder, tipo atrás de um monte, a velocidade da sombra do monte, deve ser similar...


a minha ideia era reduzir...ficando mais quente, depois apagar de um lado pro outro e vice-versa.

----------


## António Vitor

> Ok já percebi, mas acho que o teu problema do efeito shimmer tem a ver a não estares a usar as lentes para focar mais, eu tenho no mínimo os leds a 5cm de distancia entre cada um e tenho montes de shimmer.
> 
> As minhas lentes são de 45 graus.


o efeito existe, e é bonito só que é mais intenso desta forma.
porque:

aumento a intensidade na tal pequena área, do que no resto, para ter a mesma luz tenho de aumentar são só 6 leds versus muitos.
E isso aumenta o efeito.

outra coisa positiva, é os peixes, a zona central não tenho rochas e os peixes não ficam ali para dormir, nem tenho muitos corais, e portanto menos maleficios, e portanto dá para aumentar mais ainda a intensidade, ou manter a mesma intensidade sem riscos de acordar peixes.

não tenho lentes nos azuis, tenho o dobro da abertura, com lentes amplifico o efeito, mas assim também....

é também por necessidade de andar entretido...e porque me apetece..

estou agora a fazer uma porta em acrilico, para tapar a caixa que fiz para o arduino, proximamente irei colocar sondas pH, Redox, temperatura e salinidade...
o problema de ter um glcd, é sacrificar muitos pins digitais, e acreditam que isto já tem muitos fios!
 :Big Grin: 
Esse é outro problema...

A porta em  acrilico transparente vai deixar ver os fios e o trabalho que tive com isto...depois tiro foto...´
já são tantos fios e parece arrumado...

só em pinos devo estar a usar uns 35...
são muitos fios...

irei criar tipo menus e por enquanto vou me desenrascar com este lcd...tenho é de seleccionar o tipo de informação que quero porque isto já começa a ser muita coisa.
no pequeno lcd não cabe tudo...

o código vai se complicar...

João Alves onde arranjstes so teu glcd?
china?

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Podes passar a usar comunicação I2C em vez da paralela para os LCD e certamente GLCD, assim só usas os 2 pinos analógicos de sinais I2C o SDA pino 4 e o SCL pino 5 (isto para o arduino normal no mega passam a ser SDA 20 e o SCL 21).

Exemplo de conversor para um LCD standard (HD44780) receber sinais I2C:
http://the-bus-pirate.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/hardware/adapters/HD44780_LCD/44780-LCD-v1.jpg

Howto completo: 
Hardware

Para GLCD existem também adaptadores até já feitos, é só comprar ehehhe, exemplo:
http://www.coptonix.com/_en/html/i2c_glcd_adapter.html

Assim libertas todas as portas digitais que quiseres, o barramento I2C permite ligar até 7 (acho) coisas com endereços diferentes e usar a comunicação I2C para falar com todos ao mesmo tempo, eu uso isto para falar com o RTC no meu programador, tem de se usar a Wire library do arduino.

Assim para quem não quiser comprar um mega e o arduino normal tiver a memoria suficiente para correr o programa que pretendem não precisam de comprar o mega só pelas portas digitais a mais, alem que se poupa o "spagetti wire" com tantos fios para cada input digital ehehehhe  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> João Alves onde arranjstes so teu glcd?
> china?


Boas!

Sim veio da china num pack junto do mega, acho que já puz o link para trás, mas em todo o caso, aqui vai outra vez:

Arduino Mega 1280 Game Graphic System Kit 128x64 LCD on eBay (end time 30-Jul-10 05:31:39 BST)

Uma vez que já tens o Mega, considera vivamente o que o Baltazar disse sobre I2C.

O meu trouxe fios aparentemente de má qualidade, acabei de substituir os fios todos de sinal que vinham já ligados com o meu GLCD e o arduino.

Tenho o GLCD a desenhar aleatóriamente gatafunhos, e já sei que não é do código, um amigo meu já o testou sem problemas.

Refiz tudo, e continua praticamente na mesma, acho que vou mesmo mandar vir o conversor para I2C.

Se procurares, vais encontrar um GLCD 192x64, que julgo que tb é compativel com a livraria que vem com o arduino para o GLCD. Este GLCD já vem com I2C se bem me lembro.

Mas depois, arranjar touchscreen para este GLCD é que não é facil.

Mas pronto, tou a dizer isto porque te estavas a queixar de falta de espaço, embora claro, o 128x64 dê para muito mais informação que a que dispões com o actual.

Bom, vou continuar á chapada com a fiarada... vou tando por aqui...

Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Tens tb este link caso optes por I2C.

http://www.byvac.co.uk/di_i2c.phphtt....uk/di_i2c.php

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

O problema do contraste do lcd estsá resolvido...
foi meter os 5v regulados directamente no pin 5v, e alimentando ao mesmo tempo o lcd.
5 estrelas agora.
Obrigado Baltasar.

melhor por esta via, já que tenho dissipador no integrado ao contrário do que acontece no arduino. sem dissipador.
tou um bocado com receito de comprar o glcd, isolado não encontro à venda não quero kits com megas...
 :Big Grin: 

receio porque com algum trabalho podemos meter mais informação no lcd...
basta menus e menus e ir buscar.
não sei...
se calhar uma shield de rede seria mais benefico, não sei...
postando a info toda no meu servidor ao estilo da webcam.

isto é pH, redox, temp, horas, leds acesos...etc...tudo...
O meu orçamento é limitado...
 :Wink:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Se o teu problema é mais pela quantidade de dados que queres escrever no LCD e não a necessidade de gráficos podes sempre optar por um LCD com 4 linhas , para alem de mais 2 linhas em relação ao que tens agora no shield tem mais 4 caracteres em cada uma das linhas (20x4 caracteres total).

Exemplo:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20x4-LCD-display-module-HD44780-Blue-LED-Backlight-UK-/260598612078?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Com  ponents_Supplies_ET&hash=item3cace3406e

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Vitor, vamos lá saber uma coisa:

Quantos watts gasta a tua calha e a quantos watts equivalem +/- se fossem HQI, por exemplo?

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

estou entusiasmado a começar a fazer umas calhar leds para o meu aqua, mas vi num site que alguns leds nao vem soldados nos pcb´s ´´e facil de soldar? eu sou leigo na materia...

----------


## António Vitor

Isso compras como queres....

podes comprar só os emissores e aí vais ter de soldar nos pcb's.

Acho que o termo que se aplica é flow soldering, não são soldados á mão...
aliás digo-te que soldar xp-g é práticamente impossivel á mão...
 :Big Grin: 

Xr-E ainda se conseegue, mas sinceramente só para mãos experientes em soldaduras...
eu fiz flow soldering ás 3 pancadas e consegui nos xr-e, na altura a ledrise não tinha soldados e comprar estes já soldados ficava ao dobro do preço.


portanto compra já no star pcb é muito melhor

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

E o os watts xôr Vitor?

Quanto gasta essa calha (ou cada LED) e a quantos watts se compararia?

----------


## António Vitor

> Vitor, vamos lá saber uma coisa:
> 
> Quantos watts gasta a tua calha e a quantos watts equivalem +/- se fossem HQI, por exemplo?


é intuitivo, mas a nivel dee luz tenho mais ou menos a mesma coisa agora, gasta ligeiramente menos que 180 watts...o arduino não tem impacto.

antes medido com aparelho tinha gastos perto de 700 watts
2 hqi 150w e 4 t5 54W, pelas contas deveria dar menos que 600, mas por alguma razão o consumo era superior.

tinha mais de 2 watts por litro, agora tenho 0,5.

portanto anda em redor das 3x-4x a eficiência, isto em termos subjectivos...
não tenho indicação do PAR

Com as hqi tinha zonas com ligeiramente mais luz (mesmo debaixo do foco) e zonas com menos luz muito menos, diria que isto com tantos leds, ficou mais uniforme, embora ainda com o efeito da luz, talvez intensificado pela ausência das t5.

Se a malta se juntasse toda, e comprasse um destes aparelhos...
só por causa de um medidor PAR um clube seria exequivel, clube do medidor PAR.
 :Big Grin: 

é que para além da circulação e da quimica da água, a luz é O mais importante factor fisico para o sucesso ou insucesso...

acho que 50 malucos, a comprar um destes aparelhos e todos verificarem se têm luz q.b. seria importante... acho que um clube com base de um destes medidores seria interessante....
ficava a 3 euros cada um, eu até cedia o meu espectometro, que comprei e já me serviu e tá arrumado.

Ainda tentei criar um clube de reef para este tipo de coisas, houve quem entrasse mas a coisa ficou por ali, por falta de tempo da minha parte, e por falta de interesse...

Os americanos entram em clubes deste tipo, e arranjam os tais medidores PAR entre outras coisas, óbviamente que ter um deestes aparelhos só para fazer uma medida e depois arrumar seria,, economicamente escandaloso...
 :Big Grin: 

obviamente muita gente a dar 5 euros compra-se aparelhos bem caros, que ficava ao dispor dee todos, tendo de existir uma requisição e tendo de ser membros do tal clube...assim se alguém quisesse "ficar" com o aparelho estaria bem identificado...
com pena minha não consigo fazer medidas mais objectivas que o olho e o shutter speed da máquina fotográfica.

Pelos corais a potência é a mesma não estou a ter mais ou menos sucesso, é igual...não tive perdas de nenhum coral nestes meses de experiencia e as cores permanecem iguais.
Embora teenham tido um boost inicial com leds...

O problema é a subjectividade nestas coisas...também tenho feito menos Mudas de água...e me relaxado em verificar niveis de cálcio e magnésio por exemplo...

Isto não é rigoroso, e eu não quero entrar em fé nem em religiões, na ciência temos de ser objectivos e MeDIR...algo dificil...neste caso.

teenho mais projecções sde polipos em relação a crescimentos, têm crescido a um ritmo estável. depeendendo do coral.

Tenho uma das minhas euphyllia numa das zonas mais em penumbra, nos extremos, e a dar-se bem...portanto acho que tenho luz q.b. para corais...claramente...
portanto eficiência 3-4x em reelação a um sistema tradicional (sem ser cientifico, gostaria de ser), vai depender da qualidade dos reflectores deste último daí o 3x.)

O espectometro também me diz que os leds são melhores na distribuição da luz, muitissimo uniforme, aparece todos as frequências ao contrário das outras luzes que têm picos em determinadas frequências.

o problema é que as clorofilas usam TODO o espectro, e não só apenas picos...calculo que os corais e os seus simbiontes tenham de se readaptar...
 :Big Grin: 

Estava a me esquecer do sarcophytum...cresceu pró dobro em pouco tempo.

As xénias à falta do tal PAR, são também bons indicadores estão a pulsar bem mesmo numa zona com menos luz no fundo mesmo as que ficam mais na sombra pulsam bem, portanto têm energia q.b.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Portanto podemos dizer que antes tinhas +/- 500W e que agora tens +/- 180W, é isto?

Ora vamos lá fazer contas então para desmistificar a coisa:

O KWh está +/- a 0,16584€ (sem bi-horarias e essas "mariquices").

Antes, com 500W e pensando em 8h/dia de luz, gastavas +/-: 

0,66€/dia
20€/mês
239€/ano

Para os leds, temos:

0,24€/dia
7,16€/mês
86€/ano

Ou seja, a diferença anual é de cerca de 153€.

quem quiser agora poderá ter uma ideia de em quanto tempo amortizará uma calha de LED's comparativamente a HQI...  :SbOk: 

P.S.: Isto se eu fiz bem as contas, claro está!  :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

> Portanto podemos dizer que antes tinhas +/- 500W e que agora tens +/- 180W, é isto?
> 
> Ora vamos lá fazer contas então para desmistificar a coisa:
> 
> O KWh está +/- a 0,16584€ (sem bi-horarias e essas "mariquices").
> 
> Antes, com 500W e pensando em 8h/dia de luz, gastavas +/-: 
> 
> 0,66€/dia
> ...


eu tinha mais de 600 watts, embora se somares  daria 150x2+216W
dá 516W.

não me lembro de valores exactos mas chegava a ir aos 700W.
tenho daqueles aparelhos que mede o consumo das coisas...
e dava por vezes abaixo outras ACIMA dos 700W

ou seja o consumo de uma hqi de 150W não é 150 é mais dee 200W e olha que eu numa tinha um balastro electronico...alguem quer?
 :Wink: 

agora tenho 180 REAIS medidos com o aparelho mas posso tentar determinar teoricamente o connsumo dos leds:

3.2*700=2,24W XP-g
3.5*700=2,4W XR-e

tenho 36 leds XR-e
e tenho 42 leds XPg

dá
2.24*42=94.08 watts brancas
+
2.4*36=86,4W  azuis

isto somado dá 180.48W
ui mesmo no sitio...e rigoroso...
mesmo como deveria dar pelo meu aparelho que mede os watts...

Agora a fonte gasta energia que não será muita tenho também ventoinhas que posso dizeer que é desprezável o conosumo portanto alguns leds devem estar a trablhar abaixo dos 3.2 volts outros etc....
mas não falaha muito e óbviamente a fonte é mais eficiente que mesmo o balastro electronico numa hqi.
 :Big Grin: 
O medidor também pode apresentar algum erro...mas será igual para ambas tecnologias.





portanto Hugo tens de refazer as contas o consumo oscilava no sistema tradicional e estava acima dos 600 watts perto dos 700.
faz para 650Watts e não para 500...
 :Wink: 

não me leembro em relação a numeros exactos isto porque oscilava mas dava valores mais altos do que era suposto. ao contrário dos leds que fiquei surpreendido pela positiva.

Outro gasto escondido é substituição de lâmpadas...
é que eu já comprei hqi's de 100 euros...
 :Big Grin: 
ok arranjam-se mais baratas mas imaigina isso de 6 em 6 meses como eu estava a fazer...

As hqi têm valores perto dos 100 lumens por watt (com 5000 kelvin), mas só quando novas...depois aquilo cai abruptamente...

agora adiciona T5 de qualidade...
isto nem em 2 anos fica completamente pago...e deppois tenho menos consumo de luz embora onde vou poupar seerá mais na longevidade dos leds...

e eu nem sequer estou a puxar muito pelos leds
 :Wink: 

com o sistema de arreficimento que tenho isto ainda dura 10 anos.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Certo António, eu nem estava a comprar a iluminação em termos de... iluminação. Isso cada um sabe do que gosta mais, apenas quis demonstrar com números, quanto gasta uma calha de LEDs por ano e quanto gasta uma +/- equivalente.

Se calhar o retorno do investimento até é mais cedodo que se possa julgar com os LEDS  :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

> Certo António, eu nem estava a comprar a iluminação em termos de... iluminação. Isso cada um sabe do que gosta mais, apenas quis demonstrar com números, quanto gasta uma calha de LEDs por ano e quanto gasta uma +/- equivalente.
> 
> Se calhar o retorno do investimento até é mais cedodo que se possa julgar com os LEDS


No meu caso em 2 anos tenho o retorno é que eu comprava mesmo muitas lampadas já dáva para abrir loja de iluminação e isto em 2 anos...

eu não sesguia muito os tais 6 meses via que tinha perdido luz e trocava tenho aqui 10 hqi !
era mais do que 2 por semestre...

T5 já dava para tapar um telhado...

Mesmo que eu metesse os mesmos watts por litro led sairia a ganhar...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> portanto anda em redor das 3x-4x a eficiência, isto em termos subjectivos...
> não tenho indicação do PAR


Antes de mais, dar os parabéns ao António por este tópico!

Interessante seria adquirir um Luximetro. Garantem-me que é aqui que se arranja o mais barato... 75.

Alfa Elektor

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> Antes de mais, dar os parabéns ao António por este tópico!
> 
> Interessante seria adquirir um Luximetro. Garantem-me que é aqui que se arranja o mais barato... 75€.
> 
> Alfa Elektor
> ...


seria melhor PAR mas pelo menos poderiamos medir algo em concreto sabendo que o PAR não anda longe dos valores dos lumens...

Agora comprar uma coisa dessas e meter na gaveta....
 :Big Grin: 

seria interessante o tal clube quando alguem entrasse certamente pedriria imediamtente o luximetro ....
lol

E obrigado pelos elogios...
mas tens tópicos melhores que este...(da tua autoria entre outros)
 :Wink:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Medidor de lumens eu tenho, dá para medir dentro de água.

PAR, tive para me desgraçar, mas 180 para por na gaveta... não me apetece...

É uma questao de combinarmos e podemos tirar medidas comparativas em lumens.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Medidor de lumens eu tenho, dá para medir dentro de água.
> 
> PAR, tive para me desgraçar, mas 180 para por na gaveta... não me apetece...
> 
> É uma questao de combinarmos e podemos tirar medidas comparativas em lumens.
> 
> Abraço


isso não pode ser emprestado?
ou quando viesses para estes lado estavas convidado...
 :Wink:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Eu vou para esse lado todos os dias!  :Big Grin: 

é uma questão de combinarmos antónio.  :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Fica então o convite quando quiseeres...

já te mandei os dados.

vamos ver quandos lumens isto dá.

embora com a porrada de azuis que tenho deverá dar valores abaixo do previsto não sei vamos ver...

o azul não excita tanto os aparelhos de lumens...
mais o verde...acho.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

O ideal a meu ver para o Luxímetro seria alguma loja adquirir um e depois cobrar um valor mais razoável (tipo 5 a 10 euros) para fazer medições nos sistemas dos clientes...  :yb665:  Ou então o pessoal juntar-se e fazer uma compra em grupo, circulando o aparelho pelos vários sócios...  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> O ideal a meu ver para o Luxímetro seria alguma loja adquirir um e depois cobrar um valor mais razoável (tipo 5 a 10 euros) para fazer medições nos sistemas dos clientes...  Ou então o pessoal juntar-se e fazer uma compra em grupo, circulando o aparelho pelos vários sócios...


Essa da aloja era bem pensado....
o problema era alguém depois ficar com o aparelho...
com o sistema de clube ficam todos bem identificados...

Existe clubes para tudo para ciclideos penso que ainda existe.
killies aquariofilia no geral(se não estou em erro).
Mas para isto nada...

será que  nos consideramos elitistas (granded parte dee nós) e é por isso?

Espero que não seja o caso...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Essa da aloja era bem pensado....
> o problema era alguém depois ficar com o aparelho...
> com o sistema de clube ficam todos bem identificados...


a minha ideia não seria o cliente levar o aparelho mas sim a loja ir a casa do cliente e fazer as medições... assim o aparelho não era "emprestado ad eternum"...  :SbSourire2:  pensando melhor, para isso a loja provavelmente cobraria mais, tipo 20 a 40 euros...  :yb665:   a vantagem é que havendo uns 20 ou mais clientes, no final o aparelho provavelmente já estaria pago...  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

já fiz mais umas alterações...no software...

agora tem tipo menu rotativo.
escolhemos entre as n opções uma é só cor branca outra é só cor azul possivelmente faço outra para escolher a intensidade maxima dos azuis e e para brancos...

O que fiquei mesmo contente foi com o acender agora com o mega muito melhor...
de um lado pró outro posso inclusivé ainda aumentar a suavidade estou a aumentar 2 bancos de cada vez e posso fazer só a um...
embora assim não tenha mudanças cromáticas.
primeiro a um branco e depois azul... por exemplo...

já posto fotos e videos...

Isto deu trabalho a conceber bugs terriveis, que eu passei horas a descobrir...
alguns ainda continuam mas não afectam o funcionamento...
 :Big Grin: 

logo vai ser fotos e videos quando tiver tempo.

vou mudar o tempo cronologico do arduino dizer que 1 segundo tem 10 ms para conceber filmes mais rapidos...

multupliquem depois por 100 para terem uma ideia...

----------


## António Vitor

Fotos uma geral e outra do controlador...
até fiz uma caixa toda caseira...
com porta de acrilico...tive tanto trabalho que gosto de ver os fios disto...vejam:



vejam melhor aqui:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...0/100_1134.JPG



vejam melhor aqui:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...0/100_1135.JPG

Um video com alguma overexposure....com o degrade de um lado para o outro, tomar nota que isto foi acelerado 100x no tempo.
cada 10 ms equivale a 1000 ms (1 segundo) alterei código no arduino para isso.
para caber em videos pequenos agora faço isto.

não tenho controlo na exposição em modo de video é uma máq fotográfica...
os saltos são provocados pela máquina...
embora agora sejam menores pela velocidade dee alteração da situação luminosa.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Pessoal, quem estiver a usar o GLCD, recomendo que utilizem a nova livraria para o arduino deste link:

Arduino Forum - Beta version of GLCD library version 3

Comigo, resolveu-me os problemas que tinha de aparecer pontos no glcd ao calhas. Tb já consigo escrever em condições no GLCD com um só update.

Vejam o link.

Logo no 1º post têm os links para o software e para o pdf que explica bem as funcionalidades do LCD.

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Fotos uma geral e outra do controlador...
> até fiz uma caixa toda caseira...
> com porta de acrilico...tive tanto trabalho que gosto de ver os fios disto...vejam:
> 
> 
> 
> vejam melhor aqui:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...0/100_1134.JPG
> 
> ...


ES PE TA CU LAR!!!! :Pracima:  :tutasla:

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

> Boas!
> 
> Pessoal, quem estiver a usar o GLCD, recomendo que utilizem a nova livraria para o arduino deste link:
> 
> Arduino Forum - Beta version of GLCD library version 3
> 
> Comigo, resolveu-me os problemas que tinha de aparecer pontos no glcd ao calhas. Tb já consigo escrever em condições no GLCD com um só update.
> 
> Vejam o link.
> ...


Viva João,

Onde compras-te o glcd?

1 abraço

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Hugo!


Já remendei o código.
tive alguns problemas na marcação do tempo, adiantava largos segundos, era mesmo diário...

O problema era que não era o millis() a rebentar primeiro era a minha pobre double variável...

agora tá com unsigned long, e o millis só rebenta passado 50 dias...
nessa altura o código irá resolver o problema espero eu...
 :Wink: 

vamos ver se ainda não vou ter de arranjar um RTC.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Já agora, para o GLCD, talvez isto possa inspirar a interface DIY...

New ProFilux Touch interface for ProFilux Controllers

 :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> Já agora, para o GLCD, talvez isto possa inspirar a interface DIY...
> 
> New ProFilux Touch interface for ProFilux Controllers


Gostava de saber o funcionamento das vortech em relação ao pwm se usam algo deste estilo

Uma bomba de outra marca e com o arduino podiamos fazer coisas giras ao estilo das vortech...

Agora temos de ter bombas em corrente conntinua, e teria de saber se as bombas aceitam bem o sinal PWM, ou se teriamos de o "alisar"...
Uma tunze eléctronica pelo menos sei que ffunciona bem com a tensão bem "alisada"... As ventoinhas vulgares de pc não gostam do "sinal" de alta frequencia...
 :Wink: 

O meu proximo projecto vai ser fazer isto e ver o redox, que o meu aparelho actual pifou, o glcd compro depois vou inquerir o vendedor que vendeu ao joão se me arranja só o glcd sem arduino..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...=STRK:MEWNX:IT

foi aqui que o João comprou para quem estiver innteressado..

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

> Gostava de saber o funcionamento das vortech em relação ao pwm se usam algo deste estilo
> 
> Uma bomba de outra marca e com o arduino podiamos fazer coisas giras ao estilo das vortech...
> 
> Agora temos de ter bombas em corrente conntinua, e teria de saber se as bombas aceitam bem o sinal PWM, ou se teriamos de o "alisar"...
> Uma tunze eléctronica pelo menos sei que ffunciona bem com a tensão bem "alisada"... As ventoinhas vulgares de pc não gostam do "sinal" de alta frequencia...
> 
> 
> O meu proximo projecto vai ser fazer isto e ver o redox, que o meu aparelho actual pifou, o glcd compro depois vou inquerir o vendedor que vendeu ao joão se me arranja só o glcd sem arduino..
> ...


por acaso ia comprar mesmo a esse vendedor ontem perguntei se ele baixava o preço na factura só para não barrar na alfandega (ruhmmm ninguem ouviu lololol) e ele diz que baixa para 15 euros o valor da factura, ainda hoje compro o mega com o glcd  :Smile:  Antonio recomendas o clock para o arduino ou só a tua programação (claro se deres autorização) dá? lol

1 abraço

----------


## António Vitor

lá comprei o GLCD..

Este existe livraria já para o arduino, acho que é igual ao do João, e o material vem do UK, o que é mais certo, porque não mete a alfandega no meio...
 :Wink: 

128x64 LCD display module KS0108 Blue LED 128 x 64 UK on eBay (end time 02-Sep-10 23:48:17 BST)

----------


## António Vitor

> por acaso ia comprar mesmo a esse vendedor ontem perguntei se ele baixava o preço na factura só para não barrar na alfandega (ruhmmm ninguem ouviu lololol) e ele diz que baixa para 15 euros o valor da factura, ainda hoje compro o mega com o glcd  Antonio recomendas o clock para o arduino ou só a tua programação (claro se deres autorização) dá? lol
> 
> 1 abraço


recomendo o RTC...
até porque ainda tenho isto em testes, mas atenção o meu nunca apaga mesmo com cortes de corrente...
Se não fores ligar a bateria como eu, acho que o RTC é mesmo essencial...

----------


## António Vitor

http://www.electronikdreamz.com/data...108_128x64.pdf
O glcd é da samsung

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

> recomendo o RTC...
> até porque ainda tenho isto em testes, mas atenção o meu nunca apaga mesmo com cortes de corrente...
> Se não fores ligar a bateria como eu, acho que o RTC é mesmo essencial...


Acabei de comprar o tal kit do arduino com o glcd lol assim não falta display para mostrar coisas lol, vou procurar agora o rtc  :Smile: 

Quanto aos leds e visto ter tampa no aquario tentei virar acrilico em U para proteger os leds mas ficou meio mau, não é facil dobrar acrilico com 80 cm de comprimento, tenho de arranjar outra solução.

1 abraço
Vasco

----------


## António Vitor

> Acabei de comprar o tal kit do arduino com o glcd lol assim não falta display para mostrar coisas lol, vou procurar agora o rtc 
> 
> Quanto aos leds e visto ter tampa no aquario tentei virar acrilico em U para proteger os leds mas ficou meio mau, não é facil dobrar acrilico com 80 cm de comprimento, tenho de arranjar outra solução.
> 
> 1 abraço
> Vasco


com calor é fácil...o problema é aquecer de forma uniforme 80 cms...
Se tivesses daqueles bicos de soldar a gás....fazes o seguinte...

colocavas o acrilico em cima de um chapa, de forma a imaginar que se deres calor na zona no acrilico que queres dobrar, este vai dobrar aí...

ou seja usas a gravidade para o fazeres dobrar...não dobra em todo o lado porque a chapa sustem....acho que já percebestes o que eu queria dizer.

vai deslocando o bico a gás cima abaixo sempre na zona final da chapa (onde queres dobrar) e aquilo com alguma paciência vai começar a dobrar só com o próprio peso.

funciona acredita!
 :Big Grin: 

Não podes logo querer fazer a dobra em 2 tempos, tens de ter paciência para lentamente aquilo ir vergando.
Se aqueceres muito podes queimar o acrilico, convém ires aquecendo gradualmente, ou seja não pares com o bico muito tempo no mesmo sitio...e claro sempre a uma distância segura.

não é preciso muita temperatura...uns 100 graus e aquilo pode já não suster o próprio peso e verga.

fica direitinho porque vai ter o apoio da chapa...talvez se usares outra por cima (tipo sanduiche) seja ainda melhor...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Viva João,
> 
> Onde compras-te o glcd?
> 
> 1 abraço


Boas!

Ebay, mandei vir num pack com o mega, uns qts fios e a breadboard.

Basicamente, enviam-te aquilo tudo montadinho, pronto a ligar à porta USB e ver a demo do GLCD.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Já agora, para o GLCD, talvez isto possa inspirar a interface DIY...
> 
> New ProFilux Touch interface for ProFilux Controllers



 :Big Grin: 

O meu já apresenta menus!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> lá comprei o GLCD..
> 
> Este existe livraria já para o arduino, acho que é igual ao do João, e o material vem do UK, o que é mais certo, porque não mete a alfandega no meio...
> 
> 
> 128x64 LCD display module KS0108 Blue LED 128 x 64 UK on eBay (end time 02-Sep-10 23:48:17 BST)


Yep, é igual, embora o que compras-te seja em azul. Até acho o teu mais bonito!

Usa a livraria do link que puz atrás, vai-te poupar chatices.

Abraço

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Pois é António ja tentei la no meu trabalho virar com aquecedor, até dentro dum forno a 100 graus meti, penso que o acrilico era de pouca qualidade e muito grosso, mas era gratis lolol não deu certo. Vou ver se compro mais fino mas desta tem de ficar bom.

Amanha (hoje ) vou a Lisboa ver se compro finalmente umas rochas vivas, vezita de medico visto à noite voltar para os Açores outravez  :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

> Yep, é igual, embora o que compras-te seja em azul. Até acho o teu mais bonito!
> 
> Usa a livraria do link que puz atrás, vai-te poupar chatices.
> 
> Abraço


Obrgado João, vou testar com o duemil os pins analogicos dão para digital.

depois de testado e feito algum código meto no mega do aquário...

ainda sobra os pinos analógios do mega, para controlar sondas....

----------


## António Vitor

já  fiz rotinas para as nuvens e relâmpagos, o projecto para os reactores de phyton, fica para quando tiver mais garrafas...e eu não vou comprar refrigerantes só para esse projecto por isso fica em stand bye...
 :Big Grin: 

não acho que seja idêntico à natureza tenho de implementar uma distribuição probabilistica mais coerente com a realidade.
quer para os relâmpagos quer para as nuvens.

Nem acho que isto seja favorável para os corais...mas...
também acho que tenho luz a mais, mesmo com leds a apenas a 175W, por isso se eu fizer isto não vem grande mal, desde que não se abuse nas nuvens...

uma forma de reduzir a intensidade de uma forma mais realista, só para quem tiver muita potência óbviamente, melhor que apenas o simples dimming

Os relâmpagos podem ter algum efeito no ciclo reprodutor de algum animal...vamos ver...

depois filmo e mostro...

----------


## António Vitor

A mudança de AVATAR deve-se a uma percepção que tenho...

Que a geração que viveu com computadores sem ser os tradicionais pc's, tipo spectrum, amiga, commodore 64, sabe programar mais que as gerações subsequentes que viveram/vivem num mundo sem estes computadores.

O curioso era que o amiga fazia mais e melhor que os pc's em 1984 quando surgiu, e faliu...( a commodore)
O sinclair vendeu a parte electronica e o spectrum também morreu...

bom devido a isto e a alguma nostalgia mudo o meu avatar...

O ppl continuava convencido que os IBM eram melhores...
A verdade é que posso dar graças a a grande parte do meu desenrascanço no arduino a muitas horas de programação no amiga e mesmo no spectrum...
há muito tempo.
O amiga ainda não acabou, vou instalar no meu pc o AROS tipo melhor que windows(um dia destes), e corre software AMIGA ...
 :Smile: 
isto merece o  meu apoio
AROS Research Operating System

Estes computadores costumavam vir com livros a ensinar Basic e outras linguagens de fábrica, os pc's de hoje se vierem com um manual de utilizador do windows já é muita fruta...
por isso os putos de hoje não pescam nada de pc's...só de facebooks..
 :Wink: 
o amigabasic que usei por acaso vinha de origem em todos amiga 500, e era da microsoft mas prontos...

A comunicação social diz que não, mas isto é tão evidente...(que os putos mais novos percebem pouco disto, ao contrário do que se diz nos media ...os putos que percebiam disto estão a ficar velhos....)

A comunicação social também teve a culpa a dar a percepção de computadores melhores os tais pc's (a nivel mundial), os outros era para brincar...
no entanto...
 :Big Grin: 

Que achas Fabricio, já que trabalhas no ramo...gostava de saber a tua opinião nisto...
acho que não fugi muito ao tema...
 :Wink: 
O  meu primeiro computador foi um clone spectrum, ligeiramente superior a este, um timex computer 2068...

Fabricado em PT (ao contrário do magalhães), no monte da caparica....estranhos tempos estes, que um computador era fabricado em portugal, ou mesmo na europa...
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timex_Sinclair_2068

curiosamente existiu apoio politico, que depois desapareceu...(não tinha consciência deste facto)
Se me estão a ver a programar no arduino podem dar graças ao timex....
 :Big Grin: 
http://www.amatilha.com/timexsinclair/index.htm

E se querem que os putos de amanhã façam software, metam linguagens e manuais de linguagens nos magalhães...
em vez de jogos e porcaria...espero que leiam isto...
pode ser que em 10-20 anos se produza mais software em PT...

magalhães computador português???
lol
http://downloadsexpresso.aeiou.pt/ex...haes060609.pdf

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Sem duvida o passado foi bem mais produtivo, dava-se muito mais valor aos computadores, agora é a era da pancada no teclado por não se passar um nivel e etc lol.
Ainda tenho o meu zx spectrum bem guardadinho.

Quanto ao arduino, ja chegou, ainda está nos correios mas segunda vou busca-lo, programa-lo uiii não percebo muito mas vou vendo uns exemplos e se deixares usar o teu codigo António  :Smile: 
É que tenho os bucks iguais aos teus, o mega e o lcd tambem é glcd  :Wink: 

1 abraço
Vasco

----------


## António Vitor

> Sem duvida o passado foi bem mais produtivo, dava-se muito mais valor aos computadores, agora é a era da pancada no teclado por não se passar um nivel e etc lol.
> Ainda tenho o meu zx spectrum bem guardadinho.
> 
> Quanto ao arduino, ja chegou, ainda está nos correios mas segunda vou busca-lo, programa-lo uiii não percebo muito mas vou vendo uns exemplos e se deixares usar o teu codigo António 
> É que tenho os bucks iguais aos teus, o mega e o lcd tambem é glcd 
> 
> 1 abraço
> Vasco


claro que deixo USAR O NOSSO software é open source!
e a coisa vai progredindo....
 :Big Grin: 
depois posto mais software mas atenção tou a usar n pins porque tenho n bucks...

alterando o software para o teu numero de bucks e a coisa funciona

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Finalmente chegou o arduino agora estou a tentar perceber como isto funciona lol se alguem me poder dar uma diga so para iniciar lol queria ver pelomenos a tal cena do "hello world" no glcd lol. Comprei o mega 1280.

1 abraço 
vasco

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Lol nada como explorar isto 1 pouco  :Smile:  já consegui, agora é começar a programar.

1 abraço

----------


## António Vitor

O meu glcd ainda está arrumado para quando vir de férias...

não estou a ter os resultados que queria com os leds, e sabem que eu sou honesto...
 :Big Grin: 
O investimento foi alto, mas não tenho problemas em anunciar falhas...
 :Wink: 

montiporas ok, moles...ok... acroporas...hum...e mesmo pociloporas not so ok...

é certo que descudei-me com o cálcio e este subiu para os 800?
 :Big Grin: 

um teste estava a me dar valores baixos de calcio e eu fiei-me no mesmo...
despejando bastante cloreto de calcio...

ao longo destas 2 semanas tem vindo a reduzir...sempre com adição de bicarbonato de sódio, senão o kh vai-se...

agora que a situação está normalizada, fica a questão foi dos leds?

Aquilo que falha tremendamente nos meus leds, é uma ausência no espectro entre os 450-490 nm, faixa também excelente na fotossintese, e creio vital para alguns corais.

O royal blue, não produz luz nessa faixa e nem os brancos ..
apenas 20% nem isso do que é produzido na faixa dos sub 450 nm... onde tenho carradas de luz.

A solução é comprar mais uns leds e retirar alguns brancos.
leds azuis, na faixa dos 450-490 ou cyan desde que não despejem luz no verde (acima dos 500 nm).

Vou fazer isso reduzindo a luz aparente, porque vai ter bem menos lumens, mas julgo que será eficaz para os corais.

neste mês ainda não o farei tenho de juntar mais uns trocos...
e tenho mesmo de confirmar este pressuposto, porque tive mesmo muito cálcio...
mais 1-2 meses para ver se realmente os corais melhoram...(acroporas)

poderia apenas aumentar a luz com mais leds azuis...
do tipo sem retirar os brancos, mas aí não tinha a vantagem de redução de custos energéticos...que é o que pretendo.

Sim segui o conselho de muitos antes de mim que fizeram esta "viagem" com 50%50% white/royal blue...mas julgo que pode ser óptimo para montiporas, não será para acroporas...

O meu interesse nisto é mais do que ter corais saudáveis, é descobrir a solução perfeita.

escusado será dizer que todos os leds para venda têm muito branco, isto porque o nosso cérebro tem de ver muita luz, para tomar a decisão que os leds são melhores...

ainda o acho...leds são muitissimo melhores, ao ponto de eu estar a fabricar um espectro perfeito para os meus corais.

para quem ainda não comprou leds, o mehor é esperar até eu tiver feito todas as minhas investigações...
 :Big Grin: 

diria que :
33% 33% 33% white/royal/blue possa ser uma melhor combinação.

Os blues da Cree, não despejam luz acima dos 470 nm. os azuis da philips lumileds rebel, já o fazem... de 460 a 490. pode ser uma boa opção.

Assim teremos menos lumens mas mais intensidade energetica no pico da fotossintese...e menos verde...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Pois, tvz seja esse o motivo pq alguns fabricantes usam led's royal blue e blue.

Eu no teu lugar, não tirava brancos, apenas acrescentava mais um canal com azuis.

Podes com o arduino reduzir perfeitamente a percentagem de luz branca, e ganhas em longevidade dos led's.

Mas tb, acho que te estás a precipitar, pode muito bem ter sido por causa do boomm de calcio...tu duplicas-te o valor de calcio, e isso pode muito bem ter tido efeitos nocivos nos corais...

Olha, não tenho tido tempo para fazermos as medições, a ver se para a semana te consigo dizer alguma coisa.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas.
> 
> Pois, tvz seja esse o motivo pq alguns fabricantes usam led's royal blue e blue.
> 
> Eu no teu lugar, não tirava brancos, apenas acrescentava mais um canal com azuis.
> 
> Podes com o arduino reduzir perfeitamente a percentagem de luz branca, e ganhas em longevidade dos led's.
> 
> Mas tb, acho que te estás a precipitar, pode muito bem ter sido por causa do boomm de calcio...tu duplicas-te o valor de calcio, e isso pode muito bem ter tido efeitos nocivos nos corais...
> ...


ok...no problemo I can wait.

Em relação aos blues, a fonte ainda tem espaço para aguentar com mais uns azuis...
tenho 180W tenho espaço para mais 60W.
mais 4 bancos de azuis 6x4 leds
24 leds e vou comprar da lumileds, embora menos potentes, tem o espectro mesmo onde falha os brancos da Cree...

não vou usar ópticas, para não criar o efeito de disco...vamos ver...
e talvez não reduza a potência dos brancos....

vamos esperar não quero me precipitar, mas os azuis irão ser postos...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> ok...no problemo I can wait.
> 
> Em relação aos blues, a fonte ainda tem espaço para aguentar com mais uns azuis...
> tenho 180W tenho espaço para mais 60W.
> mais 4 bancos de azuis 6x4 leds
> 24 leds e vou comprar da lumileds, embora menos potentes, tem o espectro mesmo onde falha os brancos da Cree...
> 
> não vou usar ópticas, para não criar o efeito de disco...vamos ver...
> e talvez não reduza a potência dos brancos....
> ...



_C2 Desenvolvimento, Inc. presidente Chris Clough anunciou hoje a libertação imediata do altamente antecipado AI Sol Azul, o próximo passo lógico no desenvolvimento da alta qualidade AI (AquaIllumination) na linha de iluminação LED. Anteriormente conhecido como o Sistema Modular AI LED, o AI linha Sol representa o melhor em tecnologia LED projetados especificamente para o consumidor aquário.



"O novo Sol Azul é uma atualização emocionante para nossa linha de produtos, e é uma solução que estamos confiantes de rapidamente ganhar aceitação entre os consumidores mais exigentes. Ao incluir a combinação de Cree XP-E e Royal Blue Blue LED, podemos atender melhor do espectro de luz azul profundo exigido por entusiastas de recife. O XP não-E é um trabalho incrível de cobrir a gama de 450-465 nm, enquanto ainda produz valores comparáveis ao nosso PAR AI Sol Branco ".

"Como desenvolver novos produtos, nosso foco é sobre os desejos dos nossos consumidores. Sabemos que os consumidores adoram o controle ea modularidade do Sol AI, mas que eles estavam procurando um espectro de blues que traz o melhor de seus corais. Durante o desenvolvimento do produto nos certificamos de que a combinação de cores do Blue Sol reuniu as demandas do entusiasta sério, e eu posso dizer que fomos bem sucedidos. "

A AI Sol Azul começará a enviar imediatamente e estará disponível on-line e nas concessionárias na América do Norte. Pedidos podem ser colocados com os concessionários. Existentes ao cliente que deseja adicionar uma cor extra ao seus módulos Sol Branco poderá fazê-lo através da compra diretamente com C2. Fonte: AquaIllumination_



Não entendo muito mais leio bastante. Sabes que tb estou a montar a minha calha led, tanto é que vc me ajudou muito inclusive.

As últimas novidades das calhas leds que andei notando é que grandes marcas como a AQUAILLUMINATION, Arcadia e algumas outras que utilizavam 50%/50% white and royal blue estão mudando suas configurações para 33/33/33% white, royal e blue.

Quando vi o anúncio da AQUAILLUMINATION fazendo essas alterações pensei na mesma hora antes de concluir a  minha luminária de LED já fazer essa alteração incluindo alguns blue OU trocando alguns white por BLUE.

No meu caso como começarei um aquario do 0 já com os LEDS não vou poder fazer testes comparativos logo não vou ter o direito de errar, somente acertar.

Hj utilizo o padrão de 2 white (cree xpg) / 1 royal blue (cree xre), posso trocar alguns white por blue ou apenas acrescentar os blue e dimunuir o brilho dos white, na sua experiência, oque achas que devo fazer?

Se pode comentar aqui ou lá no Meu topic ficaria muito grato.

Saberia tb qual o modelo da CREE que são chamados de BLUE, pelo que sei são os novos XP-E correto??

----------


## António Vitor

Fabricio, acho que o pessoal da AI está a seguir o caminho certo, e o que tem mais lógica...

falta mesmo parte do espectro na zona entre os 450-500...
E algumas algas, têm aqui o ponto "G" na fotossintese, e por conseguinte, alguns corais também...

como tenho isto muito próximo (a nivel de luz) do limiar de sobrevivência de alguns corais, a prova disso é eles terem sobrevivido desde maio/junho até agora, mais uns leds podem fazer toda a diferença...e mais ainda na tal zona...

pode ser a diferença entre corais vistosos e ...a definhar...

tenho 240W, não sei se a fonte aguenta com mais 36 leds azuis XR-e...

os XP-E são iguais aos XR-E mas para pior, involucro mais pequeno e pior propriedades térmicas....
Portanto os XP-E azuis já existem sob outras formas há algum tempo...
s

Se existisse XR-G eu tinha os comprado...
 :Wink: 

Fabricio, não mistures leds diferentes com os teus drivers, isso pode causar problemas...
eu tenho de arrnjar mais alguns bucks...e  mais leds...

mas não sei se compro da cree, possivelmente irei para os rebels...




> Hj utilizo o padrão de 2 white (cree xpg) / 1 royal blue (cree xre), posso trocar alguns white por blue ou apenas acrescentar os blue e dimunuir o brilho dos white, na sua experiência, oque achas que devo fazer


eu metia apenas 1 white 1 blue e 1 royal blue...acho que deve estar proximo do óptimo a nivel estético e fotossintetico...
o meu caso se calhar tenho de comprar uma fonte de alimentação para aguentar com mais 36 leds...não deverei apenas meter 24 leds...
mas julgo que irei os meter ...seja da cree ou da philips... 

podes fazer dimming com os white e aumentares os blue, mas acho que não fica elegante...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Fabricio, acho que o pessoal da AI está a seguir o caminho certo, e o que tem mais lógica...
> 
> falta mesmo parte do espectro na zona entre os 450-500...
> E algumas algas, têm aqui o ponto "G" na fotossintese, e por conseguinte, alguns corais também...
> 
> como tenho isto muito próximo (a nivel de luz) do limiar de sobrevivência de alguns corais, a prova disso é eles terem sobrevivido desde maio/junho até agora, mais uns leds podem fazer toda a diferença...e mais ainda na tal zona...
> 
> pode ser a diferença entre corais vistosos e ...a definhar...
> 
> ...


Hj tenho 120 leds XPG white e 60 XRE royal blue, achas que tiro 60 XPG e coloco 60 XP-E Blue?

Sendo assim como tenho 3 drivers por calha, iria deixar 1 para os XPG, outra para os XRE e outra para os XP-E Blue. Ficando no final 60/60/60 white, blue e royal blue.

Ou achas que deixo como esta e incluo uma calha somente com XP-E blue como se fosse um tubo, ou seja entre uma calha e outra das que já existe eu colocaria alguns BLUE, oq achas?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas pessoal,

Acho que se estão a precipitar um pouco nas conclusões dos leds azuis...

Em todos os DIY e calhas Led que tenho visto, a combinação é leds White com leds Royal Blue. Tendo habitualmente lido que os leds Blue têm um pico diferente dos das comuns actínicas T5, pelo que não têm interesse para corais. Para as algas até podem ter, mas quem é que quer iluminar algas no aqua?  :Coradoeolhos: 

Se houve problemas no doseamento do cálcio, tendo o valor médio subido muito, provavelmente o magnésio e/ou os carbonatos desceram, o que pode ser o verdadeiro causador dos sintomas dos SPS...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Acho que se estão a precipitar um pouco nas conclusões dos leds azuis...
> 
> Em todos os DIY e calhas Led que tenho visto, a combinação é leds White com leds Royal Blue. Tendo habitualmente lido que os leds Blue têm um pico diferente dos das comuns actínicas T5, pelo que não têm interesse para corais. Para as algas até podem ter, mas quem é que quer iluminar algas no aqua? 
> 
> Se houve problemas no doseamento do cálcio, tendo o valor médio subido muito, provavelmente o magnésio e/ou os carbonatos desceram, o que pode ser o verdadeiro causador dos sintomas dos SPS...


Realmente é algo que não posso falar muito, não entendo quase nada sobre isso, leio muito apenas mas não tenho experiência para sugerir. Oq tenho notado é que marcas grandes que estão colocando seus produtos no mercado estão adicionando os Leds azuis da CREE, geralmente o XP-E Blue junto aos Royal-Blue. Vi que após lançamentos de While/Royal Blue estão mudando para White/Blue/Royal Blue 33/33/33%.

Infelizmente ainda não tenho meu reef, logo não posso sugerir. Vou esperar s testes do Antonio para poder concluir algo.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Olhem ai...

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Acho que se estão a precipitar um pouco nas conclusões dos leds azuis...
> 
> Em todos os DIY e calhas Led que tenho visto, a combinação é leds White com leds Royal Blue. Tendo habitualmente lido que os leds Blue têm um pico diferente dos das comuns actínicas T5, pelo que não têm interesse para corais. Para as algas até podem ter, mas quem é que quer iluminar algas no aqua? 
> 
> Se houve problemas no doseamento do cálcio, tendo o valor médio subido muito, provavelmente o magnésio e/ou os carbonatos desceram, o que pode ser o verdadeiro causador dos sintomas dos SPS...


Mesmo que toda a gente faça, não quer dizer que é correcto...

Correcto o pico dos blues é ligeiramente afastado do royal blue, uns XR-E azul tem o pico aí nos 465 se for da cree, um royal blue nos 440 nm sensivelmente...

o problema é que nem os brnacos nem os royal blue tem grande potência nessa faixa entre os 455 e os 500 do verde...
E acredita que muitos corais usam-na...
não irei retirar brancos possivelmente irei usar apenas 24 leds azuis para compensar, para evitar mais fontes de alimentação, já que tenho 180 Watts e 24 leds não deverão ultrapassar os 60 W...

também porque iria desfazer o trabalho que fiz, e que me custou algum tempo
 :Wink: 

PHOTOSYNTHESIS



deveria ter seguido a minha intuição e não tentar emitar...
observa onde é mais activo o beta caroteno...
E mesmo a clorofila b

exactamente onde ocorre a menor intensidade nos leds brancos...
O branco tem luz nessa faixa, mas é em menor quantidade...

Um erro cometido mil vezes não faz do erro uma certeza...
Há que contestar e ter o espirito critico...

agora tudo depende do coral, e seu pigmento, que altera a frequência de luz...

Como dúvido que acima do verde, os corais precisem muito, acho que reduzir os brancos, para aumentar o azul é muitissimo boa ideia, no meu caso tenho uma proporção de 50:50 brancos royal blue, o caso do fabricio é ainda pior  é mesmo muito branco para o royal azul...

Isto são coisas que vou verificando.
o problema dos diy que tenho visto, é o pessoal porque GASTOU pequenas fortunas recusar-se a observar o óbvio e a colocar em dúvida o que fizeram...
E o insucesso por vezes não se mostra...

faz parte da natureza humana...
 :Big Grin: 
daí a repetição do mesmo erro n vezes...

----------


## António Vitor

> Hj tenho 120 leds XPG white e 60 XRE royal blue, achas que tiro 60 XPG e coloco 60 XP-E Blue?
> 
> Sendo assim como tenho 3 drivers por calha, iria deixar 1 para os XPG, outra para os XRE e outra para os XP-E Blue. Ficando no final 60/60/60 white, blue e royal blue.
> 
> Ou achas que deixo como esta e incluo uma calha somente com XP-E blue como se fosse um tubo, ou seja entre uma calha e outra das que já existe eu colocaria alguns BLUE, oq achas?


tudo no rácio 1:1:1 acho boa ideia...

----------


## António Vitor

> Olhem ai...


acho que tem alguns erros...
de acordo com os pdf's da cree os royal blue tem o pico abaixo dos 450 nm, e os blue aí nos 460 nm...

Pelo que vejo no meu espetroscópio, a falha é entre o verde e o azul na zona do cyan, o problema dos leds cyan, é estes despejarem alguma luz pró verde...pouco usada...

nestas coisas temos de ser eficientes...

----------


## António Vitor

o pico nos royal blue é mesmo nos 460 como mostrado no gráfico...
fui ver melhor e acho que me equivoquei...

Sendo assim o buraco do espectro que falta nos meus leds é mais acima dos 470 nm.

seria sempre melhor complementado com os azuis mesmo assim...
 :Smile: 
a radiação usável pelos corais julgo encontrar-se práticamente toda no azul, exeptuando alguns corais que podem usar o vermelho, acima de 600 nm, que serão poucos...digo eu...

Depois de mais investigar, estou a inclinar-me agora para leds da seoul, por serem mais baratos e a diferença é menor...

de qualquer forma vamos ver como os corais agora recuperam, SEM mexer ainda nos leds...
 :Big Grin: 

os brancos de acordo com este gráfico xp-g  tem mesmo um pico abaixo dos 450 nm...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

No meu caso, que devo ir de CREE, achas que uso o XP-E Blue? Notei que eles usam o mesmos parametros para os drivers, a regulagem seria a mesma que utilizei nos meus XP-G?

----------


## António Vitor

> No meu caso, que devo ir de CREE, achas que uso o XP-E Blue? Notei que eles usam o mesmos parametros para os drivers, a regulagem seria a mesma que utilizei nos meus XP-G?


não faças confusão entre XP-G e XP-E

A nomenclatura XP, é só o involucro...o diodo(led) é diferente.

por exemplo...
XR-E e XP-E é o mesmo led diodo, sob lentes e involucro diferente.

Ou seja, não tem nada a ver o xp-g e o xp-e...nem tensão nada...

Compra antes os XR-e, maior involucro/melhor dissipação de calor, e menos abertura da lente...a letra E e G nomeia diferentes tipos de diodos...e gerações diferentes.

Mas antes experimenta isso tal como está...eu só vou alterar o meu setup porque acho que deve ser luz a menos (na zona fotossintética) só por isso...
E porque alguns corais que gosto definharam...a culpa pode nem ser dos leds...

talvez com o teu setup chegue e sobre...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Compra antes os XR-e, maior involucro/melhor dissipação de calor, e menos abertura da lente...a letra E e G nomeia diferentes tipos de diodos...e gerações diferentes.


Quando vc falou para eu comprar os XRE, eu já tenho os XRE royal blue, quando fala em comprar os XRE é comprar os XRE blue?

----------


## António Vitor

> Quando vc falou para eu comprar os XRE, eu já tenho os XRE royal blue, quando fala em comprar os XRE é comprar os XRE blue?


não deves gastar dinheiro antes de experimentares isso  convinientemente. Se os royal blue têm o pico nos 460 nm acho que me equivoquei à grande ...

mas sim se vais comprar ou blues os XRe são melhores que os xpe...pelo menos termicamente os leds sao iguais.
podem ser mais pequenos os xpe. mas como se compra montados em star, para a gente vai dar ao mesmo.

retirei as lentes dos meus leds, a minha mulher diz que tenho mais luz no aquário...
tenho as luzes a 8 cms da água do aquário, o que acontece no meu aquário é a ondulação que molda a trajectória da luz e se desenhar mentalmente rectas com os tais aberturas a 120º cai tudo dentro da água do aquário, isto porque a calha é até estreita (20 cms) e o aquário tem 60 cms de largura, acho que tenho mais fotões no aquário...
possivelmente menos nalguns pontos. possivelmente tive ao mesmo tempo bleaching por ter aumentado os fotões nalgumas zonas...e bleaching por ter luz a menos...

agora tenho tudo uniforme...

vou parar para ver e não vou comprar leds para já...os leds vão ficar sem lentes, não tenho mais luz (eu acho que não) mas tenho menos zonas sombrias onde tinha alguns corais aflitos...
fica assim...

é fácil culpar os leds, mas antes tinha 700 Watts e tive alguns precalços, como este do cálcio...agora com leds...vamos ver...

práticamente nunca perdi frags de corais, mas tive decadencias, vamos ver se estes depois de estarem fracos recuperarem equivoquei-me espero que sim...que o cálcio seja o culpado...
não me apetece gastar mais dinheiro nisto.

Já sabem que vão ter o desenrolar honesto disto...
 :Wink:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Acho que fazes bem em aguardar para ver, não estamos a falar de meia duzia de tostões!  :yb668: 

Vai dando noticias, e um concelho para melhor veres a evolução dos corais, tira fotos todos os dias se possivel à mesma hora.

Depois olhando para as fotos é mais facil de notar as diferênças.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Ok, realmente vou aguardar seus testes e tb ainda como meu aquario ainda nem foi concluido vou testar da forma que estão após isso posso realmente ter tb alguma conclusão... 

Nos próximos dias chegara meu arduino e darei continuidade ao projeto... N esqueças que espero a sua ajuda com o arduino..

Muito obrigado até então..

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Antonio, falou que retirou as lentes da sua calha, como você fez para proteger os leds da agua e do vapor? Colocou alguma proteção na frente, vidro, acrilico alguma coisa? Pode tirar uma foto para termos uma noção?

----------


## António Vitor

> Antonio, falou que retirou as lentes da sua calha, como você fez para proteger os leds da agua e do vapor? Colocou alguma proteção na frente, vidro, acrilico alguma coisa? Pode tirar uma foto para termos uma noção?


uma folha de acrilico, salpicos não tocam na calha...


aqui nesta foto tinha ainda lentes, as lentes tem um problema perdas de luz, muitas lentes têm 70% de eficiência ou seja perde-se 30% de luz.

embora claro focam onde interessa...
tudo depende da distância que tens a calha...e a disposição dos corais.

já não vou meter lentes...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> uma folha de acrilico, salpicos não tocam na calha...
> 
> 
> aqui nesta foto tinha ainda lentes, as lentes tem um problema perdas de luz, muitas lentes têm 70% de eficiência ou seja perde-se 30% de luz.
> 
> embora claro focam onde interessa...
> tudo depende da distância que tens a calha...e a disposição dos corais.
> 
> já não vou meter lentes...



Pensei em fazer quase a mesma coisa que voce fez, com a diferença de usar vidro pois acho ser mais transparente e pra mim é mais facil de conseguir.

Achas o mesmo? Sabe se para passagem de luz o vidro seja melhor que o acrilico?

----------


## António Vitor

O vidro será mais dificil de limpar, e parte-se fácilmente, com os riscos associados...
mas não deve haver grandes diferenças...

Julgo que a conduzir luz o acrilico é mais transparante...isto se não tiver riscos que ganha fácilmente, ao contrário do vidro.

Eu com vidro já teria partido aquilo em mil cacos...
 :Big Grin: 
sou desastrado.

Tive a ver melhor os espectros do xp-g branco, e se existir ligeiramente abaixo dos 450 nm o pico que aparece nos gráficos da cree, talvez tenhas melhor luz (fotossintética) que eu com um rácio de 1:1.

só experimentando.

Atenção que após introduzir carvão activado estou a verificar melhorias diárias nos corais.
mais dificil que manter corais, é trazer estes da morte, e se tal acontecer fica provado que leds servem perfeitamente para sps.

os relatos são poucos, porque existem poucos a experimentar, depois os casos de insucesso têm mais visibilidade que outros...
mas os casos de sucesso com t5 ou hqi são também poucos em percentagem (estou a falar de manter sps).
Mas como toda a gente sabe que estas luzes servem para crescer sps, nunca se pensa que é por causa da iluminação...poderá ser mas usualmente aponta-se para outros factores, o que não acontece com leds, e portanto a tal visibilidade negativa.

Aconteceu o mesmo com t5, onde existia detractores, que usavam hqi...eram poucos os casos de sucesso com t5, claro porque não existia a massificação.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> O vidro será mais dificil de limpar, e parte-se fácilmente, com os riscos associados...
> msd não deve haver grandes diferenças...
> 
> Julgo que a conduzir luz o acrilico é mais transparante...isto se não tiver riscos que ganha fácilmente, ao contrário do vidro.
> 
> Eu com vidro já teria partido aquilo em mil cacos...
> 
> sou desastrado.
> 
> ...


Pois é, antes de montar li algo que 2:1 white/royal blue seria o modelo ideal, as explicações não me lembro, tb me julgo tão leigo que nem saberia por onde começar. Quando vi a luminária da AquaIllumination usando esse padrão resolvi usar o mesmo já que com certeza eles fizeram algo baseado em algum estudo, tentei imitar no máximo e vamos ver no que vai da.

Pena que meu aquario esta sendo montado do 0, logo não terei como comparar o antes e depois.

Falando nisso qual a temperatura máxima que os seus leds chegam quando ligados? Os ventuiladores ficam sempre ligados ou vc somente os liga após certa temperatura? Quantos graus vc consegue diminuir com o ventilador ligado na calha?

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois é, antes de montar li algo que 2:1 white/royal blue seria o modelo ideal, as explicações não me lembro, tb me julgo tão leigo que nem saberia por onde começar. Quando vi a luminária da AquaIllumination usando esse padrão resolvi usar o mesmo já que com certeza eles fizeram algo baseado em algum estudo, tentei imitar no máximo e vamos ver no que vai da.
> 
> Pena que meu aquario esta sendo montado do 0, logo não terei como comparar o antes e depois.
> 
> Falando nisso qual a temperatura máxima que os seus leds chegam quando ligados? Os ventuiladores ficam sempre ligados ou vc somente os liga após certa temperatura? Quantos graus vc consegue diminuir com o ventilador ligado na calha?


A calha fica à temperatura ambiente, e as ventoinhas ligam logo, ou seja basta ter um led ligado para as ventoinhas estarem ligadas...
temperatura não sei quanto atingem não tenho forma de medir

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Dúvida de iniciante que não percebe a ponta de um C%&$# de Leds.

Li num site (reefledlights) que recomendam um LED para iluminar uma área de 30cm quadrados.

Se percebi bem quer dizer que vou conseguir iluminar convenientemente um aquário de 100x60 com 8 Leds?

É que se fôr assim consigo uma calha na ordem dos 100 o que era muito, muito porreiro.

Podem esclarecer?

Abraços,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui




> Boas ,
> 
> Li num site (reefledlights) que recomendam um LED para iluminar uma área de 30cm quadrados.
> 
> Se percebi bem quer dizer que vou conseguir iluminar convenientemente um aquário de 100x60 com 8 Leds?
> 
> É que se fôr assim consigo uma calha na ordem dos 100 o que era muito, muito porreiro.


Se for um led de 15W... até pode ser verdade... excepto os 100  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Li num site (reefledlights) que recomendam um LED para iluminar uma área de 30cm quadrados.
> 
> Se percebi bem quer dizer que vou conseguir iluminar convenientemente um aquário de 100x60 com 8 Leds?


Por exemplo um rectângulo de 5cm x 6cm tem a área de 30cm2...

para o aquário de 100cm x 60cm, acho que a base será de 20 x 5cm por 10 x 6cm... portanto 200 leds devem chegar na boa...  :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2: 

PS: supondo que a referência do reefledlights é para leds de 1W e tendo em conta que os Cree XR-E têm 2.45W, com uns 80 leds Cree XR-E temos uma calha adequada.... que por coincidência, concordo plenamente 8)

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Sim, essas contas vão de encontro ao que por aí já se vê.

No meu caso, 170cm x 60cm = 10200 cm2 / 30 = 340 led's !! Isto acho que seria o necessário sem lentes.

Mas com lentes, tudo muda. No meu caso, acho que me safava com 240led's, isto para SPS's...

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas.
> 
> Sim, essas contas vão de encontro ao que por aí já se vê.
> 
> No meu caso, 170cm x 60cm = 10200 cm2 / 30 = 340 led's !! Isto acho que seria o necessário sem lentes.
> 
> Mas com lentes, tudo muda. No meu caso, acho que me safava com 240led's, isto para SPS's...


para mim as lentes andam sobrestimadas....


podemos mesmo perder luz...na ordem dos 30%.

mesmo ficando mais concentrada nalguns pontos

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim, é preciso cuidado a escolher as lentes, algumas têm 70 rendimento.

Mas tens lentes perto dos 90%.

Na altura vi umas diferênças, depois posso procurar outra vez e colocar aqui.

Mas basicamente era uma lista com lentes e o seu rendimento.

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Sim, é preciso cuidado a escolher as lentes, algumas têm 70 rendimento.
> 
> Mas tens lentes perto dos 90%.
> 
> Na altura vi umas diferênças, depois posso procurar outra vez e colocar aqui.
> 
> Mas basicamente era uma lista com lentes e o seu rendimento.


Pois bem, uso as lentes da CARCLO, no site e referência falam em torno de 86.0% de eficiência. Carclo Technical Plastics

Referência => Optics details

Carclo 20mm Cree Star Lens Holder - LED Supply.com
10211 Carclo XR-E Wide Lens - LED Supply.com

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> Recorreste ao Microsoft Visual Studio?
> Pode-se usar o Visual Studio, o software do Arduino e o Visual Micro...
> 
> Nada como trabalhar num ambiente familiar 
> 
> ...


Amigo, trabalho com desenvolvimento a alguns anos e sempre usei o VISUAL STUDIO. Vi que faz o mesmo.




> Recorreste ao Microsoft Visual Studio?
> Pode-se usar o Visual Studio, o software do Arduino e o Visual Micro...


Para que usou o Visual Micro e o Software do Arduino? Pode me falar resumidamente em que etapa do processo de desenvolvimento vc usa o Visual Studio, Software do Arduino e Visual Micro...

Antes de explicar, consegue debugar com o visual studio e arduino? Consegue compilar?

----------


## António Vitor

eu só usei o software do arduino aquele que indiquei...

para debugging deixava o arduino correr a ver o que ele fazia...
lol

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Fabricio




> Para que usou o Visual Micro e o Software do Arduino? Pode me falar resumidamente em que etapa do processo de desenvolvimento vc usa o Visual Studio, Software do Arduino e Visual Micro...


Tens mais informação aqui

O Visual Micro é um addin ao VS2008/VS2010.
Digamos que qualquer sketch do Arduino pode ser aqui criado, com todo o conforto a que as aplicações Microsoft já nos habituaram no que diz respeito a ferramentas de desenvolvimento... 
Identificação do procedimentos, funções, intellisense...




> Antes de explicar, consegue debugar com o visual studio e arduino? Consegue compilar?


Consigo debugar com o VS. Ausência de declaração de variáveis, de '{', de '}', de ';' variáveis incorrectas, incompatibilidade de variáveis, incompatibilidade de funções, etc etc...
Agora, aquele debug passo a passo, esquece. Só on-line com o Arduino, através de mensagens de "Serial.println(sTexto);" que mostram no PC valores de variáveis. É assim que vamos apanhando o gato... muito lentamente...

Para compilar, acedo via VS ao software do Arduino e compilo daí, pois é mais seguro.

Espero que tenha ajudado algo.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Bom dia
> 
> Não gosto particularmente de invadir o post de outros membros, mas também me parece que aqui, é para já o melhor local para esta informação.
> 
> ...
> 
> Já integrei o Visual Micro, Visual Studio 2008 e o Arduino.
> 
> Para quem usa e é o caso do António - LCD Shield, cuja biblioteca é 'LCD4Bit_mod' segue um exemplo do ambiente amigável que é conseguido.
> ...


Fiz o download do .msi http://visualmicro.com/page/Arduino-...Downloads.aspx e instalei, após acessar o visual studio 2010 e tentar seguir esses passos http://visualmicro.com/post/2010/04/...al-studio.aspx não aparece Visual Studio | Tools | Options | Visual Micro sabe oq pode ser?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite




> Fiz o download do .msi http://visualmicro.com/page/Arduino-...Downloads.aspx e instalei, após acessar o visual studio 2010 e tentar seguir esses passos http://visualmicro.com/post/2010/04/...al-studio.aspx não aparece Visual Studio | Tools | Options | Visual Micro sabe oq pode ser?


No VS2010, vai Tools > Add-in Manager, e verifica se está o 'Visual Micro Arduino' instalado.
Reinicia o VS2010.

Lembrei-me que há mais... e que na altura o caminho indicado no ficheiro leiame.txt era incorrecto. Os meus caminhos actuais estão a 'bold'.




> To activate this addin you must copy the xml file named 'Visual.Micro.Visual.Studio.Arduino.AddIn' 
> to your visual studio addin folder. The folder is normally in this location:-
> 	'//C:\Users\tl\Documents\Visual Studio 2008\Addins~
> *C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\VisualStudio\9.0*
> 
> ** If you did not install this product into the suggested default location you will will need to alter 
> the two assembly paths in the .AddIn xml file
> 
> You will see in the file that the default location is:-
> ...


O Add-in ("Visual.Micro.Visual.Studio.Arduino.AddIn")no meu caso está em "C:\Programas\Visual Micro\Visual Micro for Arduino"

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boa noite
> 
> 
> 
> No VS2010, vai Tools > Add-in Manager, e verifica se está o 'Visual Micro Arduino' instalado.
> Reinicia o VS2010.
> 
> Lembrei-me que há mais... e que na altura o caminho indicado no ficheiro leiame.txt era incorrecto. Os meus caminhos actuais estão a 'bold'.
> 
> ...


Agora notei... Muito obrigado...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boa noite
> 
> 
> 
> No VS2010, vai Tools > Add-in Manager, e verifica se está o 'Visual Micro Arduino' instalado.
> Reinicia o VS2010.
> 
> Lembrei-me que há mais... e que na altura o caminho indicado no ficheiro leiame.txt era incorrecto. Os meus caminhos actuais estão a 'bold'.
> 
> ...


To tendo algum problema, quando incluo qualquer include ele fica sublinhado como não tivesse localizado.. Sabe oq pode ser? Ele inclui a biblioteca na solução em _libraries/Core/LCD4Bit_mod no caso da LCD4Bit_mod.

Nesse caso alem de tudo nao consigo compilar, sabe o pq?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Nesse caso alem de tudo nao consigo compilar, sabe o pq?


Vê aqui...

Tens que configurar no VS2010, os caminhos das directorias referentes ao Arduino...

No caso Arduino 0018 (já existe a 0019, que saiu este mês) eu tenho
Arduino Application (C:\arduino\arduinoIDE)
Arduino Library (C:\arduino\arduinoIDE\libraries)
GCC application (C:\arduino\arduinoIDE\hardware\tools\avr\bin)
Sketch Folders (C:\arduino\arduinoIDE\sketches)

*Nota:*
No caso do Arduino 0019, o GCC application passou a estar em "c:\arduino\arduinoide\hardware\tools\avr\bin"  , pois antes era "c:\arduino\arduinoide\tools\avr\bin"

in visual micro forum - Arduino 0019 Supported

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Bom dia
> 
> 
> 
> Vê aqui...
> 
> Tens que configurar no VS2010, os caminhos das directorias referentes ao Arduino...
> 
> No caso Arduino 0018 (já existe a 0019, que saiu este mês) eu tenho
> ...


Fiz tudo isso já e mesmo assim os includes não estão sendo localizados.. Sabes oq pode ser...?



Algumas referências de métodos tb não estão sendo localizadas.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Eu no VS2008 tenho no 'Solution Explorer' o seguinte...

Nome Projecto
_coreincLCD4Bit_mod.hsrcLCD4Bit_mod.cpp
Não tens a pasta 'inc' ? Apenas a pasta 'src' ?
Faltam-te aí ficheiros com extensão '.h'...

Por exemplo... o procedimento 'pinMode' está incluído no ficheiro "wiring_digital.c" em "_core > src", mas também deverás ter o ficheiro "wiring.c" em "_core > inc"

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boa tarde
> 
> Eu no VS2008 tenho no 'Solution Explorer' o seguinte...
> 
> Nome Projecto
> _coreincLCD4Bit_mod.hsrcLCD4Bit_mod.cpp
> Não tens a pasta 'inc' ? Apenas a pasta 'src' ?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Tenho sim, exatamente como falou, mesmo assim n da certo..

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Volta a ler a minha resposta anterior, pois entretanto editei-a...

Garante que foste a Tools > Visual Micro > New sketch project

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boa tarde
> 
> Volta a ler a minha resposta anterior, pois entretanto editei-a...
> 
> Garante que foste a Tools > Visual Micro > New sketch project
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer



Li sim o anterior..  "_core > inc" não tenho arquivos .c apenas .h em "_core > src" tenho .c e .cpp



Oq mais pode ter errado?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Garante que foste a Tools > Visual Micro > New sketch project


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Sim, fiz exatamente isso, crio o projeto através do caminho que falou...
Após isso vou em Libraries->LCD4bit_mod, ele adiciona a include mais a mesma fica sublinhada como se n tivesse achado.... Uso o vs 2010 e win 7.. Sera q pode ser algo do tipo?

Desculpa-me ficar te pertubando com tantas duvidas, obrigado pela paciencia.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Fabricio

Não sei o que te diga mais...
Coloca a tua dúvida no fórum do Visual Micro.
Será esse o fórum mais adequado para a tua questão.

Lamento não te conseguir ajudar mais.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boa tarde Fabricio
> 
> Não sei o que te diga mais...
> Coloca a tua dúvida no fórum do Visual Micro.
> Será esse o fórum mais adequado para a tua questão.
> 
> Lamento não te conseguir ajudar mais.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Muito obrigado mesmo assim, podia so m efazer um favor.
Sera q poderia me mandar uma solução completa ja com todos os arquivos usando somente o LCD

Meu e-mail é wisedf no hotmail

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Já seguiu mail para 'wised@hotmail.com'

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boa tarde
> 
> Já seguiu mail para 'wised@hotmail.com'
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


é wisedf  :Big Grin:  esqueceu do f  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Ainda bem que tudo que aprendi foi direto no software do Arduino! hahah

Até fiquei perdido no tópico!

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Ainda bem que tudo que aprendi foi direto no software do Arduino! hahah
> 
> Até fiquei perdido no tópico!


O problema é que o software do Arduino não é intelicense... Se fosse tava resolvido..

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boa tarde
> 
> Já seguiu mail para 'wised@hotmail.com'
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


É n funcionou, acho q o problema é na integração com VS 2010. Amanha vou testar no VS 2008.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Apesar de tudo, este tópico continua a ser o mais indicado para esta info... já cá temos o RTC.
Real Time Clock Module InMotion

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

:Pracima:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Humm, será que esqueci de dizer... eheheh com tantos tópicos já nem me lembro, mas eu tenho os RTC para quem quiser (vou colocar no site também) montados em PCB miniatura versão da Sparkfun igual a esta:
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=99

Para quem quiser fazer a sua própria assemblagem também tenho em peças o chip (package DIP e não SMD) assim:



mais o respectivo cristal necessário e suporte para a mini bateria.

Relembro que para fazer um RTC para o Arduino são estes os 3 componentes necessários.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Que tal este novo led...

True Violet LED with 420nm peak coming soon from NanoTuners to blue your mind

Seria o tal pico ideal?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Duas notas.
A inMotion é a representante para Portugal da Sparkfun.
Para os mais distraídos, já saiu a versão 0021 do Arduino.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,tenho uma duvida relativamenta á alimentação dos leds que é a seguinte :
O Antonio usou uma fonte de alimentação mais os drivers para alimentar os leds ,e a minha pergunta é se usando estes driversPower Supply for 5-8x 3W LEDs (230V) by LED-TECH.de não daria para eliminar a fonte de alimentaçaõ?


Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> O António usou uma fonte de alimentação mais os drivers para alimentar os leds ,e a minha pergunta é se usando estes drivers Power Supply for 5-8x 3W LEDs (230V) by LED-TECH.de não daria para eliminar a fonte de alimentação?


Luís, isso não é um driver... :SbSourire2:  é uma fonte de alimentação... que dá para um array de 8 leds...
Um driver para juntar a essa fonte que escolheste, poderia seria este ou este

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Julgo que não precisas de mais nada.

na descrição do produto:

"High quality *constant current* power supply for 3W LEDs"

Isto quer dizer que esta fonte já limita a corrente, fazendo o papel do driver.

Mas ao que parece, não é dimmable.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Mas ao que parece, não é dimmable.
> Abraço


Pois, daí a utilização do driver com PWM...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ahh, ok certo, é uma possibildade!  :Wink:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas mais uma vez ,se bem que percebi o driver serve só para quem queira controlar os leds com o arduino ,certo?
Esta fonte de alimentaçaõ pelo que pude perceber já tem um "driver" imbutido nela,mas com menos funcionalidades que um driver dedicado.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> se bem que percebi o driver serve só para quem queira controlar os leds com o arduino ,certo?


O Arduino é apenas *uma ferramenta* (outras haverá) para conseguir fazer o dimmable, pois permite usar PWM...
Sim, o driver permite realizar o dimmable.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Pedro ,apenas mencionei o arduino  devido a estar a ser discutido aqui no topico.
Por acaso não sabem se existe alguma fonte de alimentaçaõ com driver imbutido que faça dimmable ?






> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> O Arduino é apenas *uma ferramenta* (outras haverá) para conseguir fazer o dimmable, pois permite usar PWM...
> Sim, o driver permite realizar o dimmable.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Por acaso não sabem se existe alguma fonte de alimentação com driver imbutido que faça dimmable ?


Experimenta aqui 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Luis,

Vê aqui um conjunto de fontes de alimentação com driver incluído...
Results for Drivers

Aquela fonte do led-tech.de penso ser equivalente a fonte de alimentação + driver, sem incluir a funcionalidade de controlo dinâmico da intensidade dos leds.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boas Luis,
> 
> Vê aqui um conjunto de fontes de alimentação com driver incluído...
> Results for Drivers
> 
> Aquela fonte do led-tech.de penso ser equivalente a fonte de alimentação + driver, sem incluir a funcionalidade de controlo dinâmico da intensidade dos leds.


Obrigado Pedro e Artur ,mas o que eu andava á procura era algo com entrada a 220v e saida a 24 já com driver dimmable ,para eliminar o uso de uma fonte de alimentação ,mas pelos vistos ainda não existe.

Obrigado na mesma  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Obrigado Pedro e Artur ,mas o que eu andava á procura era algo com entrada a 220v e saida a 24 já com driver dimmable ,para eliminar o uso de uma fonte de alimentação ,mas pelos vistos ainda não existe.
> 
> Obrigado na mesma


Boas Luis,

Existe e está nesse link...

Mean Well ELN-60-48P dimmable driver

A entrada é *90 ~ 264V AC*  :Wink: 

 :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Artur ,era isso mesmo e agora pesquisei na net e tamb em vi estepwm led driver 220v products, buy pwm led driver 220v products from alibaba.com
Usando estes drivers pode-se eliminar a fonte de alimentação ou é conveniente usar a fonte de alimentação mais um driver dedicado?

Obrigado mais uma vez :SbOk2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Sim, estes são drivers com fonte de alimentação incluída. Teoricamente não há qualquer desvantagem. Já vi foi alguns comentários em fóruns internacionais, que preferiam os dois em separado por causa dos 220V... mas desde que esteja devidamente protegido de pingos e humidade, acho que não há problema...  :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas, não sei se já conhecem este site mas como tem umas coisa interssantes aqui vaiReef Led Lights.É pena é ser nos EUA

----------


## António Vitor

vamos lá contar como vai isto...
 :Smile: 

montiporas deram-se perfeitamente, cresceram e bem e saudáveis, corais moles tudo a crescer a uma velocidade vertiginosa, tenho o areão coberto de ricordeas, corais tipo acropora tive baixas, aliás foram todas á vida...

tenho ainda com excelente saude pociloporas, mesmo numa zona com menos luz em baixo, o mesmo para montiporas...
quase no areão e a darem-se bem...

portanto leds é viável...mas...
(tenho sensivelmente 0.5W leds por litro...)

tive também uma explosão de cálcio, com declinio do magnésio durante esta fase, não consigo controlar esta experiência em termos cientificios, e rigorosos...
sorry...
pH sempre esteve estável...o kh também subiu acima de 10 KH, um problema na afinação do meu reactor...
enfim problemas...
 :Big Grin: 

será isso que tenha provocado o declinio de alguns sps, talvez...não terei certezas.

A verdade é que meia dúzia de polipos sobreviventes de uma polcilopora linda que tinha, cor de rosa... não me lembro do nome cientificio...sorry
desde a morte da maior parte do tecido desta continuam a teimar viver...
agora com melhores condições de água..

poderá ter sido a minha burrice a provocar o declinio de alguns sps...concerteza...

poderá ser porque não tenho luz que chegue para estes corais...
também pode ser...
porque o declinio deu-se mais concretamente nos sps mais exigentes em termos de luz...

hum...
voltei a montar uma calha diy (claro) t5 com 2x 54W, só tinha lampadas t5 azuis, curiosamente parece que tem a mesma luz, que os leds azuis a 700 mA.

ou seja com ligeiramente mais watts tem a mesma intensidade á vista.

Verifiquei com o espectometro, e o azul é mais verde, nas t5, ou seja a minha vista concerteza é enganada, tem um pico no amarelo, e um pico grande no verde...e a força do azul é com espectros acima dos 460 nm...

experimentei com n lampadas diferentes t5 azuis (que era o que eu tinha aqui) e são todas semelhantes...
com o mesmo espectros.
isto deve-se ao que eles metem nos fosforos das lampadas e são todas iguais...
desde ATI, a OSRAM...
pois....

Os leds royal blue têm o pico ai nos 460 nm, e por aí ficam...
daí aparentarem que têm a mesma luz dos 108W das t5.
tenho perto de 100W em leds azuis, portanto bastante próximo...

agora a diferença entre t5 e leds, não é 4x melhor...nem por sombras...
2x talvez seja, mas palpita-me que será algures entre 1x-2x melhor que t5 ou hqi...

efectivamente estou quase apto a afirmar leds equivalem quanto muito ao dobro da eficiência de outras luzes convencionais...
minha opinião.
não deixa de ser melhor...óbviamente agora o preço ainda acho exagerado para o que recebemos em troca...

não tive quebras de iluminação desde que iniciei isto, e portanto é nesse factor que vou poupar mais...

também é verdade que não é nos azuis que os leds têm mais eficiência, é nos brancos, e aqui poderemos ter mais eficiência do que 2x...
só experimentando ...e eu agora não tenho lâmpadas t5 brancas...

vou comprar actinicas porque leds abaixo dos 450...
não existem...
true actinicas tipo cor violeta...azul já me chega os leds.
este é talvez o pormenor mais importante que descobri ao longo desta minha experiencia...

também é verdade que consegui manter sps, menos exigentes em luz...só com 180W num aquário com 360 litros...
depois posto mais pormenores...

já sabemos que leds é viável...melhor que T5 e hqi...
agora não é o holy grail como muitos afirmam...yet....

----------


## António Vitor

Mais pormenores:

A clorofila a, práticamente não tem uso no meu aquário, que tenho pouca luz abaixo dos 450 nm, nunca tive muita luz abaixo dos 450 nm, mesmo quando tinha a luz convencional.
e daí precisar de muita luz para certos corais...
A clorofila a, parece ser tremendamente importante para alguns corais, talvez derivada da variedade das suas zooxantelas que possuem... que por viverem abaixo de alguns metros da superficie fazem mais uso da clorofila a...por ser esta a que produz mais açucares, isto no meio natural...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Quando há tempos coloquei uns links de calhas de iluminação híbridas da Gieseman e da Blau, comentaram que não havia grande vantagem, tudo led era melhor... mas para esse caso dos SPS, possivelmente seria vantajoso, pois os corais receberiam iluminação de duas "tecnologias"... portanto, misturar vários tipos de iluminação até que deve ser benéfico  :SbOk: 

Se bem que ainda não fiquei convencido desse problema dos SPS associado à iluminação led... António, quando falas no problema do nível de cálcio ter disparado, poderá estar aí a origem do problema e até não ter nada a ver com a iluminação...  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,a calha que irei construir terá os 2 tipos de iluminação ,tendo 4 ou 6 t5 e 12leds brancos e 12 leds azuis ,tipo as calhas que o Artur referiu .Na disposição da calha irei por os leds ao meio e as t5 nas pontas .Tenho uma pergunta ,eu mandei vir estes ledsLedRise - Cree XP-G LED, R5 bin, Star, White, 347lm, 125&#176; LR68406 ,e os royal blue iguais aos do Antonio .A minha pergunta é se existe algumas opticas entre os 70º e os 90ºpara este tipo de pcb quadrado ou se as opticas para os star pcb dão para estes quadrados?

Obrigado :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Santos

:SbOk: 


> vamos lá contar como vai isto...
> 
> 
> montiporas deram-se perfeitamente, cresceram e bem e saudáveis, corais moles tudo a crescer a uma velocidade vertiginosa, tenho o areão coberto de ricordeas, corais tipo acropora tive baixas, aliás foram todas á vida...
> 
> tenho ainda com excelente saude pociloporas, mesmo numa zona com menos luz em baixo, o mesmo para montiporas...
> quase no areão e a darem-se bem...
> 
> portanto leds é viável...mas...
> ...



Boas Antonio ,,não sei se já tens o aquario establizado a nivel de valores de ca,mg kh,mas era importante pores uns frags de acroporas para veres os crescimentos com os valores estaveis .Eu posso -te dar 3 frags de acropora se estiveres interessado ,Humiilis  ,staghorn pontas azuis e uma millepora verde pontas laranjas.
Depois diz qualquer coisa :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Luis, já está estabilizado...
e claro que queria desses frags...
 :Wink: 
afinal não tenho acroporas...e são dos corais que gosto mais.
combinamos por pm... basta apenas pequenos cortes, para testar não convém grandes frags...

Acho que pela minha intuição não foi dos parâmetros, mas da luz mas posso estar errado...

Se quiseres experimento sem as t5, só para testar isso.
documentando o progresso favorável ou não.

Os leds tal como tinha dito não têm luz UV nem infra vermelho, e pouco ou nada abaixo dos 450 nm, aquilo que favorece os leds no espectro visivel e nos lumens, é desfavorável em relação à luz utilizada pela clorofila a...que inclusivé consegue usar parte dos UV.

O problema dos leds, pode ser esse... ausência de luz abaixo dos 450 nm...
talvez...também existe uma faixa de luz acima dos 470 nm, que tenho pouca coisa, mas já será mais próximo do verde e menos impacto na fotossintese...

Os leds brancos são notáveis, pela uniformidade do espectro, talvez porque ainda não existem leds de alto ganho, abaixo dos 450 nm, seja mesmo conviniente compensar com t5 verdadeiras actinicas...(não estou a falar das "actinicas" azuis).

estou disposto a testar isso...

----------


## Luis Santos

http://reefbuilders.com/2010/09/29/true-violet-led-420/



Já te mandei Mp Antonio .Pode ser que aqueles leds que o Artur referiu .sirva para culmatar esse handicap dos leds.Não sei é se já há á venda(vão estar á venda em novembro) .Se não forem muito caros vou incluir alguns na minha calha.tenho é de comprar um driver mais fraco para estes leds porque o maximo que aguentam é 500ma

----------


## António Vitor

> True Violet LED with 420nm peak coming soon from NanoTuners to blue your mind
> 
> 
> 
> Já te mandei Mp Antonio .Pode ser que aqueles leds que o Artur referiu .sirva para culmatar esse handicap dos leds.Não sei é se já há á venda(vão estar á venda em novembro) .Se não forem muito caros vou incluir alguns na minha calha.tenho é de comprar um driver mais fraco para estes leds porque o maximo que aguentam é 500ma


Sim pode ser esse o problema com muita gente que possuí leds...
Se com estas t5 isto melhorar enormemente acho que fica provado...
digo eu...

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Viva António,

Eu por acaso ainda não montei os leds, falta pouco, mas vou deixar uma actinica que aqui tenho no aquario, acho que é o melhor  :Smile:  

1 abraço

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas ,existe uma calha de leds á venda na fish street store que é a maxspec led que alem dos leds brancos e azuis tambem usa leds de 3w violet (405nm a 420nm ) para completar o espectro de luz .Daí talvez advenha a falha na maioria das calhas de leds diy por não haver ainda á venda para particulares os leds violeta .Deixo aqui o link para essas calhas LED Lighting.
Pesquisei melhor e já há á venda 3W Ultra Bright UV Violet LED,o pior é o preço ,quase 25 dolares.
Fiquem bem.

----------


## António Vitor

Boas!
Obrigado pelos frags Luis, estão todos já colados...
vamos ver...

tiro fotos daqui a bocado para estudarmos o progresso ao longo do tempo...
vou ainda insistir nos leds para verificar a evolução...

um grande abraço!
António Vitor

----------


## Luis Santos

> Boas!
> Obrigado pelos frags Luis, estão todos já colados...
> vamos ver...
> 
> tiro fotos daqui a bocado para estudarmos o progresso ao longo do tempo...
> vou ainda insistir nos leds para verificar a evolução...
> 
> um grande abraço!
> António Vitor


Boas Antonio ,vê  o link acima da calha.Para os 72 leds que tens penso que entre 8 a 12 leds violeta chegariam.quando for a minha calha vou por 12 azuis 12 brancos e 4 ou 6 violeta

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> Boas Antonio ,vê  o link acima da calha.Para os 72 leds que tens penso que entre 8 a 12 leds violeta chegariam.quando for a minha calha vou por 12 azuis 12 brancos e 4 ou 6 violeta


No caso dos Violetas, qual a proporção de tempo que deveria ficar ligado?
O mesmo tempo que os brancos?
Alguem saberia uma boa proporção e se a CREE fabrica?

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas .penso que devam ligar ao mesmo tempo que os azuis .
Mas aconcelho a lerem este topico  no reffcentralMaxspect LED owners!!! - Page 26 - Reef Central Online Community.Os leds violeta que eles mencionam penso não serem cree mas sim da semiled.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pessoal tenho de salientar que leds violeta já existem a bastante tempo (pelo menos na marca com que trabalha a Prolight) e são nada mais nada menos que os leds UV e tem um espectro de cor na casa dos 390~410mm um pouco mais a cima um pouco mais abaixo consoante o modelo, como este espectro é realmente o que contem UV pode ser nocivo e queimar os corais usado em demasia.

Li sobre este tema em vários locais e documentos e todos os testes realizados com iluminação LED não eram conclusivos ao ponto de estando lá esses leds ou não houvesse diferença, pois não se notava diferenças nenhumas mesmo a não ser visual que a luz que tinha um efeito mais arroxeado, como acontece as vezes com algumas lâmpadas T5.

Eu pessoalmente nunca usei nenhum mas tenho acesso a eles facilmente para quem quiser.

Vou tentar encontrar o documento técnico do led em si e colocar aqui mais tarde.


EDIT: Afinal encontrei mais rápido, aqui fica o PDF sobre o modelo com mais potencia que fabricam: 3W UV Prolight LED

----------


## António Vitor

> Pessoal tenho de salientar que leds violeta já existem a bastante tempo (pelo menos na marca com que trabalha a Prolight) e são nada mais nada menos que os leds UV e tem um espectro de cor na casa dos 390~410mm um pouco mais a cima um pouco mais abaixo consoante o modelo, como este espectro é realmente o que contem UV pode ser nocivo e queimar os corais usado em demasia.
> 
> Li sobre este tema em vários locais e documentos e todos os testes realizados com iluminação LED não eram conclusivos ao ponto de estando lá esses leds ou não houvesse diferença, pois não se notava diferenças nenhumas mesmo a não ser visual que a luz que tinha um efeito mais arroxeado, como acontece as vezes com algumas lâmpadas T5.
> 
> Eu pessoalmente nunca usei nenhum mas tenho acesso a eles facilmente para quem quiser.
> 
> Vou tentar encontrar o documento técnico do led em si e colocar aqui mais tarde.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Afinal encontrei mais rápido, aqui fica o PDF sobre o modelo com mais potencia que fabricam: 3W UV Prolight LED


não queria UV, mas mais abaixo dos 450 nm, ainda no espectro visivel...

O meu problema pode ter sido outro, no meu caso, tal como tinha referido tive desequilibrios a niveis quimicos...
vamos ver...
também tive problemas com hqi e t5, e não tinha leds, na altura...
e há quem tenha sucesso com hqi e t5..certo?
lol

pode ter sido do choque de luz a mais de repente, no entanto duvido que tivesse com 550 watts convencionais HQI+t5 (700 de consumo real), menos luz que o que eu agora tenho com leds...
mas nunca se sabe...
 :Wink: 

tiveram tempo de se adaptar, até que tive algum sucesso 1-2 meses após leds...e a caida foi só depois.

julgo que posso descartar o choque de luz a mais... reflectindo um pouco...
vamos ver como as coisas prorgridem...

vou tirar fotos dos tais frags para documentar a coisa.

melhorei o meu reactor de cálcio, agora com uma sonda de pH improvisada, com a leitura do efluente e nunca mais vou mudar de testes de cálcio...
 :Wink: 

cheguei a colocar cloreto de cálcio, quando tinha lido erradamente que o cálcio estava baixo...enfim alguns erros, que geralmente se pagam caro...

teste novo e equivoquei-me nas cores, algum daltonismo à mistura...
por pensar que o teste era semelhante, erro meu...

fiz logo tpa's e esperei que o cálcio desce-se sempre com cuidado para o kh não descer...
pode ser deste meu erro o problema e não da auseência de luz abaixo dos 450 nm...

também tive coindência ou não problemas no reactor, que diluiu práticamente num dia todo o media... a saida entupiu, e o gás entrava na mesma....
acho que já estão a ver o filme...
lei de murphy tudo o que pode falhar falha...
hehe

vamos ver...

O problema é que os leds têm as costas largas...
 :Wink: 

Esta minha experiência não é cientifica, e portanto falha nestes requisitos, e ....na minha incapacidade de controlar os outros parametros...
portanto nada prova...

No entanto coisa que eu não faço é desistir...
portanto vou tentar agora com mais rigor determinar se os leds são mesmo mais eficientes ou não.

pelo que vi nas minhas montiporas, 180W em 360 litros chegam e sobram...
será que as montiporas são menos problemáticas na quimica da água?

O que me fez inclinar para os leds, foi e apenas o sucesso que estou a ter com corais menos exigentes a nivel de luz...a começar nas montiporas...
que requerem mesmo assim alguma luz...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

O led UV tem alguma luz visível e é mesmo violeta (podem ver naquelas maquinas para endurecer as unhas que as senhoras agora usam que há por ai em todo o lado, algumas maquinas de detectar notas falsas, etc., só um exemplo ehehhe, mas claro não será nesse espectro que pretendes 100% embora já vi alguns fabricantes que tem perto desse espectro mas também são rotulados como led UV.

Exemplo (vulgar pesquisa Google eheheh) led de 1W 390nm-450nm, mas chamado de UV a mesma: http://www.dinodirect.com/stars-1w-390nm-450nm-uv-drop-in-led-module-for-c2-wf-501b-wf-502b-and-flashlights-alike-3-6v-4-2v.html

Se bem que de acordo com as tabelas o verdadeiro UV e primeiro a aparecer no espectro é assim:

Ultraviolet A, long wave, or black light    UVA    400nm–315nm 

Logo não sei porque também chamam UV a leds dos 400nm para cima.

----------


## António Vitor

> O led UV tem alguma luz visível e é mesmo violeta (podem ver naquelas maquinas para endurecer as unhas que as senhoras agora usam que há por ai em todo o lado, algumas maquinas de detectar notas falsas, etc., só um exemplo ehehhe, mas claro não será nesse espectro que pretendes 100% embora já vi alguns fabricantes que tem perto desse espectro mas também são rotulados como led UV.
> 
> Exemplo (vulgar pesquisa Google eheheh) led de 1W 390nm-450nm, mas chamado de UV a mesma: http://www.dinodirect.com/stars-1w-390nm-450nm-uv-drop-in-led-module-for-c2-wf-501b-wf-502b-and-flashlights-alike-3-6v-4-2v.html
> 
> Se bem que de acordo com as tabelas o verdadeiro UV e primeiro a aparecer no espectro é assim:
> 
> Ultraviolet A, long wave, or black light    UVA    400nm–315nm 
> 
> Logo não sei porque também chamam UV a leds dos 400nm para cima.


porque não têm o objectivo para iluminar aquários (nenhum led tem)...e sim para esses fins, que mencionastes...
O facto de ter luz visivel, é bom para não ferir a vista.

A clorofila a consegue produzir açucares com o UV-A aquele mais próximo da luz visivel, e portanto não me parece mal...

Estive a ver os novos rebels da lumileds, e nos leds a cores, já batem os cree em eficiência, e um deles tem até o espectro ligeiramente a baixo dos crees royal blue... com o pico nos 450 nm, e com luz mesmo abaixo deste...

LUXEON Rebel Color LEDs | Philips Lumileds Lighting Company

Estava disposto a comprar a solução oferecida pelo Luis Santos, ou ir para leds que menciona o Baltasar,  mas vou aguardar...
costumo tomar decisões precipitadas, vamos ver como isto evoluiu, se achar que precisa de ter t5, adiciono mais uns leds desses, no espectro que falta...

mas não será para já... 

até porque podem casar bem leds com estas t5.
 :Wink:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pois os fabricantes estão sempre a tentar superar o próximo e se um fez isto o outro tem de fazer melhor e por ai fora ehehhe... parece a luta dos PC's e Notebooks, todos os dias sai uma variante nova e o anterior fica logo descontinuado  :yb624: ...

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois os fabricantes estão sempre a tentar superar o próximo e se um fez isto o outro tem de fazer melhor e por ai fora ehehhe... parece a luta dos PC's e Notebooks, todos os dias sai uma variante nova e o anterior fica logo descontinuado ...


pois estamos a falar em semicondutores...mais uma lei a de Moore...
Moore's law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

é normal que tenhamos 2x mais eficiência em apenas mais 1-2 ano....
portanto claramente que os leds vão mesmo destronar as luzes convencionais, porque isto tem pernas para andar...
 :Big Grin: 

mas chegará o ponto onde não vai dar para ser mais eficiente... não é bem como nos cpu's se não transimitir infra vermelhos nem UV's e só luz visivel, temos 100% de eficiência...o que digamos nunca será alcançado, talvez quase.

----------


## Luis Santos

> Pessoal tenho de salientar que leds violeta já existem a bastante tempo (pelo menos na marca com que trabalha a Prolight) e são nada mais nada menos que os leds UV e tem um espectro de cor na casa dos 390~410mm um pouco mais a cima um pouco mais abaixo consoante o modelo, como este espectro é realmente o que contem UV pode ser nocivo e queimar os corais usado em demasia.
> 
> Li sobre este tema em vários locais e documentos e todos os testes realizados com iluminação LED não eram conclusivos ao ponto de estando lá esses leds ou não houvesse diferença, pois não se notava diferenças nenhumas mesmo a não ser visual que a luz que tinha um efeito mais arroxeado, como acontece as vezes com algumas lâmpadas T5.
> 
> Eu pessoalmente nunca usei nenhum mas tenho acesso a eles facilmente para quem quiser.
> 
> Vou tentar encontrar o documento técnico do led em si e colocar aqui mais tarde.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Afinal encontrei mais rápido, aqui fica o PDF sobre o modelo com mais potencia que fabricam: 3W UV Prolight LED


Bom dia,

Baltasar para que preço vão esses leds violeta da prolight?

As calhas maxspec que mencionei usam 4 a 6 leds(violeta) conforme o modelo da calha.infelismente por não termos meios de testar convenientemente as calhas diy ,temos de nos guiar pelas calhas que se comercializam e apresentam resultados satisfatorios ,a julgar pelos depoimentos no reefcentral .Outra coisa que achei estranho é a marca aconcelhar a troca de leds passado 18 meses os de 30w e 30 meses os de 3w,ou seja a "teoria" de que os leds duram 10anos vai um pouco por agua abaixo acreditando na estimativa que a marca faz ,o que me leva a pensar que eles meteram  os leds  a funcionar no maximo das suas capacidades, diminuindo assim a vida util dos mesmos . De salientar tambem a utilização nas calhas mais potentes leds de 30w,apesar de a maior parte dos utilizadores destas calhas apenas os ligarem 2 a 3 horas por dia ,por serem muito fortes.  Uma coisa parece quase certa ,quem queira por só leds no aquario não se pode limitar aos leds brancos e azuis ,tem de complementar com luz actinica ,caso queira manter corais muito exigentes a nivel de luz,como é o caso da maioria das acroporas .Dos diy que tenho visto (lido)ainda não vi nenhum a usar este tipo de led(violeta).

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

Para referência, aquario bem estocado com LED, comparação com antes e depois.

Aquario do mês, REEFCENTRAL

Reefkeeping Magazine - Tank of the Month

----------


## António Vitor

> Para referência, aquario bem estocado com LED, comparação com antes e depois.
> 
> Aquario do mês, REEFCENTRAL
> 
> Reefkeeping Magazine - Tank of the Month


finalmente alguém com sucesso...desceu de 2500 para 900 watts...
muito bom!
1/3
desci de 550 para 180 sensivelmente a mesma coisa...
na realidade desci de 700 para 180, porque a luz convencional estava a gastar mais do que vinha no rotulo.

ou seja, prova que não se trata de espectro, quase que aposto que ele deve ter leds iguais aos meus...ou mesmo piores...

o meu problema com as acroporas (só acroporas) pode ter sido uma combinação de factores, agora com este exemplo inclino-me para que seja da quimica da água com possivel choque luminoso...
vamos ver agora com os frags que arranjei...
stay tuned...

----------


## António Vitor

os brancos xp-g pelo menos têm mais do tal espectro abaixo dos 450 nm que propriamente  os azuis (curiosamente) e ele tem um rátio parecido com o teu Fabricio, pode ser uma boa combinação...
eu tenho 50%/50% azuis/brancos ele tem uma diferente combinação.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Continuo a não entender a obsessão pelos espectros...
Tenho SPS com cores, das quais uma acropora roxa... que sempre foi roxa... com leds de 1W...

No mar, que luz chega aos corais!?
Na maior parte da vezes, o problema está na água... na química da água...
Já me diziam isso na RedFish...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa tarde
> 
> Continuo a não entender a obsessão pelos espectros...
> Tenho SPS com cores, das quais uma acropora roxa... que sempre foi roxa... com leds de 1W...
> 
> No mar, que luz chega aos corais!?
> Na maior parte da vezes, o problema está na água... na química da água...
> Já me diziam isso na RedFish...
> 
> ...


Os espectros são importantes, mas também pode ser obcessão...
Mas atenção.... eu agora acredito que o problema possa ser da quimica da água.

tenho outras hipóteses, como o meu sarcophytum...
cresceu pro triplo no periodo que as acroporas decairam...

substâncias alelópaticas?
mais uma vez a quimica da água...

por isso agora uso carvão activado...SEMPRE...

retomando o espectro, julgo que se queremos simular o que se passa nos oceanos com leds falta a parte que excita mais a clorofila-a, mas podemos dizer o mesmo PARA a maior parte das luzes T5 azuis que se dizem actinicas...
e não é por isso que não se vê bons aquários com t5.

existem muitas variáveis...só ando a tentar optimizar isto, e também aprender no processo...

O azul também serve para fabricar açucares pela fotossintese, mas o ponto óptimo não é no azul...

ou seja 2 fotões azuis pode ser menos do que 1 fotão de 420 nm...
não sei se me fiz entender...

180 watts de luz pode ser suficiente se for com boa luz a 420, e insuficiente se for tipo mais pro vermelho...
um exemplo...

não estou a dizer que foi o caso, posso realmente dizer que não faço ideia...
sim não faço ideia...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Acho que li algures no blog que o cálcio chegou aos 700 ou 800 ppm...  :EEK!:  é verdade? Acho que isso poderá ser o problema dos SPS... Aliás, nas primeiras semanas com a nova iluminação led, verificaram-se crescimentos notáveis certo?  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Acho que li algures no blog que o cálcio chegou aos 700 ou 800 ppm...  é verdade? Acho que isso poderá ser o problema dos SPS... Aliás, nas primeiras semanas com a nova iluminação led, verificaram-se crescimentos notáveis certo?


sim...
mas não foi em todos os corais...depois aconteceu isso e decaiu...
pode mesmo assim ser de pouca luz...
trabalhavam com a reserva (açucares armazenados)...esgotado pifaram...

acho que até foi acima dos 800...
 :Big Grin: 

agora tenho mais cuidado com o reactor de calcio ... e com testes...

vamos ver ...
andei uma temporada demasiado concentrado com o arduino...e sinceramente já está mais que pronto...e nem fazia as mudas como deveria fazer...

----------


## António Vitor

Não quero com os meus posts estar a denigrir os leds como tecnologia, pode parecer esse o caso..

apenas relato a verdade do caso em concreto...sem rodeios...

o meu insucesso pode não estar relacionado com os leds que possuo, os sucessos começam a multiplicar-se tal como aconteceu anteriormente com a chegada das t5 que muita gente denigria...

portanto...
se há quem tenha sucesso, podemos concerteza retirar os leds como o problema...
Afinal mesmo que eu tivesse que colocar mais leds, ainda falta alguma potencia para eu chegar a 50% do que eu estava a gastar...

nestes meses não tive quebras de iluminação como ocorria com as t5 ou os MH...

fico por aqui tentar resolver os problemas...aumentar as mudas de água, e principalmente estabilizar ao máximo os parametros quimicos...
relatando a evolução....

que espero que comece a ser mais positiva...

mas continuo a afirmar que os meus leds seriam melhores se tivessem a luz mais proxima do que chega ao fundo do recifes...
que é mais luz quanto menor o comprimento de onda...até ao UV, que é filtrado na atmosfera...mas presumno que chegue mais luz perto dos 420 do que por exemplo 460 nm...

agora as luzes tradicionais também têm problemas, como estamos a começar a usar os leds, vamos concerteza melhorar a nossa compreensão sobre a tecnologia e de como retirar mais rendimento dessa mesma tecnologia...
como aconteceu com as luzes tradicionais...

vou tentar descobrir se realmente consigo ter os corais com saude só com leds...e com 180 watts...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Outra acção interessante seria conseguires um luxímetro emprestado para medir os valores PAR nas várias zonas do aquário  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

> Outra acção interessante seria conseguires um luxímetro emprestado para medir os valores PAR nas várias zonas do aquário


Vamos ver se o JoaoCAlves consegue disponibilidade para vir aqui, para medirmos isso, tal como já combinamos...
é triste não existir um clube de aquariofilia com um medir de par ou mesmo lux...

tal como tinha dito valia a pena formar um clube em redor de um aparelho destes...
depois mandava-se pelo correio com seguro o equipamento para membros mais distantes...

Se fosse tipo 10 membros, todos tinham direito ao mesmo aparelho...
não me importava de dar 40 euros só para saber o par que tenho...mesmo que nunca mais visse o aparelho... (5 membros conseguiamos comprar um modelo de 200 euros)
 :Big Grin: 

já tenho gasto dinheiro mais mal empregue...o ultimo foi uma bomba peristáltica que já está arrumada...não funciona com o modelo de reactor de cálcio que possuo...
enfim...

Serveria também para determinarmos a rotina de substituição de lampadas e etc...
quem quisesse o aparelho tinha de pagar portes, sempre com seguro..para não se perder pelo caminho...
alguém quer entrar?
pode ser para outras coisas, organizavamos reunião virtuais no messenger ou assim...

novas entradas pagariam uma inscrição para ter acesso ao clube, esse dinheiro ficaria disponivel para comprar adquirir coisas para os membros...

Eu teimo nesta tecla, porque simplesmente não existe nada nacional no reef a este nivel, parece-me que devemos de nos juntar, para simplesmente ganharmos força...

e deixar de elitismos...e tretas...

uma ideia:

Cada mês, cada membro ter de documentar o seu setup, e com fotos e problemas e evoluição...E divulgar para o resto do pessoal...
cada mês era um membro...em rotatividade...
é um bocado restrito, mas ficavamos a nos conhecer melhor dentro do grupo,podendo assim evoluir também mais facilmente com apoio de todos.

por vezes menos é mais...
o site reefcentral tem "mais gente" que a população da china, e peca por isso mesmo...

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> os brancos xp-g pelo menos têm mais do tal espectro abaixo dos 450 nm que propriamente  os azuis (curiosamente) e ele tem um rátio parecido com o teu Fabricio, pode ser uma boa combinação...
> eu tenho 50%/50% azuis/brancos ele tem uma diferente combinação.


Pois é, grande parte das luminárias que estão a venda no mercado tem relação 2:1 white/blue ou até mais, mas tb reparei que algumas tem os VIOLET.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas António.

Já fiz a mudança, acho que esta semana podemos fazer medidas ao aqua.

Tens disponibilidade ao fim do dia?

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António.
> 
> Já fiz a mudança, acho que esta semana podemos fazer medidas ao aqua.
> 
> Tens disponibilidade ao fim do dia?


ena, tenho...
podia ser hoje ou qualquer dia desta semana depois das 17h..

hoje era melhor porque estou de folga, mas pode ser outro dia desta semana...
Obrigado!
António Vitor

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois é, grande parte das luminárias que estão a venda no mercado tem relação 2:1 white/blue ou até mais, mas tb reparei que algumas tem os VIOLET.


 por boas razões...
também pode ser para parecerem mais fortes, já que podem dar a ideia de mais potência aos nossos olhos...mas se fosse o caso não iriam incluir violetas, que pioraria a sensação de mais luz...

podem já saber mais alguma coisa que os diy que por ai andam não sabiam...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> ena, tenho...
> podia ser hoje ou qualquer dia desta semana depois das 17h..
> 
> hoje era melhor porque estou de folga, mas pode ser outro dia desta semana...
> Obrigado!
> António Vitor


Boas.

Hoje não vai dar, tentamos para amanhã. Eu amanhã ligo-te para o telele, se bem me lembro, deixas-te o contacto.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas.
> 
> Hoje não vai dar, tentamos para amanhã. Eu amanhã ligo-te para o telele, se bem me lembro, deixas-te o contacto.
> 
> Abraço


ok
mando-te mp com telemovel...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

Este tipo de serviço até deveria existir por parte das lojas, assim pedíamos para fazer uma medição geral do aquário com a iluminação actual, cobrando a loja um preço mais razoável pelo serviço, em vez de obrigar um reefer a investir num aparelho de centenas de euros que provavelmente iria utilizar uma ou duas vezes a cada cinco anos...  :SbSourire2:   :SbOk3: 

A ideia do clube é interessante e vejo que já existe para as colectas de água, por exemplo, todos ajudando com o custo da bomba de água. Provavelmente seria possível fazer o mesmo para medidor de PAR entre outros equipamentos. Depende da vontade e iniciativa do pessoal. Acho que seria mais fácil com membros localizados numa área geográfica relativamente próximos, pois a solução do envio do equipamento por correio, entre os membros, era um bocado complicada e acrescia custos de despesas de envio, acho... Mas Clubes ou Lojas, acho que seria de apostar.  :SbOk:   :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> Este tipo de serviço até deveria existir por parte das lojas, assim pedíamos para fazer uma medição geral do aquário com a iluminação actual, cobrando a loja um preço mais razoável pelo serviço, em vez de obrigar um reefer a investir num aparelho de centenas de euros que provavelmente iria utilizar uma ou duas vezes a cada cinco anos...  
> 
> A ideia do clube é interessante e vejo que já existe para as colectas de água, por exemplo, todos ajudando com o custo da bomba de água. Provavelmente seria possível fazer o mesmo para medidor de PAR entre outros equipamentos. Depende da vontade e iniciativa do pessoal. Acho que seria mais fácil com membros localizados numa área geográfica relativamente próximos, pois a solução do envio do equipamento por correio, entre os membros, era um bocado complicada e acrescia custos de despesas de envio, acho... Mas Clubes ou Lojas, acho que seria de apostar.


eu gostava que fosse a nivel nacional...
quem quisesse o aparelho arcava com os custos...
e sinceramente um aparelho deste fica a poucos euros o envio digo eu...mesmo com seguro.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Antonio ,posta ai umas fotos dos frags para ver com é que estão.
Passado 1 mês já deve dar para tirar algumas ilações.

Fica bem :SbOk2:

----------


## António Vitor

logo vou ver se tiro fotos dos teus frags e de mais alguns que arranjei...

estão todos bem!
embora não tivessem crescido muito...
tenho andado atarefado, mas prometo postar fotos logo.

----------


## António Vitor

aqui estão algumas fotos dos teus frags Luis...

os corais maiores são os sobreviventes que já tinha, comprei também mais alguns corais (frags).

não morreram nenhuns dos teus corais...o que é bom sinal...
vamos ver...

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas antonio ,tens só os leds ou meteste as t5 actinicas,juntamente com os leds?
de qualquer das formas é bom sinal :SbOk2:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas antonio ,tens só os leds ou meteste as t5 actinicas,juntamente com os leds?
> de qualquer das formas é bom sinal


Tenho as actinicas t5 junto, não quis arriscar...
portanto agora tenho:

 108 W t5 actinicas com 180 watts leds
dá perto de 300 watts...

e tenho mesmo mais luz do que tinha antes com 300W hqi com 220 watts t5...
que na realidade gastava perto de 700 w, medidos...

vai ficar assim, embora não tenha uma solução completamente led...continuo a ter as vantagens dos leds...
as únicas lampadas a mudar serão os t5...de 6 em 6 meses...

em 6 meses não tive quebras de luz com os leds, que já se notariam com outras tecnologias...

daqui a uns tempos compro mais uns leds, e retiro as t5, claro vou comprar leds mais violeta...
junto mais um diossipador de aluminio de 10 cms e meto mais uns 80 watts de leds, por agora e porque já tinha as t5, vou só adicionar estas, sem custos adicionais...

----------


## António Vitor

Estou a ter agora uma excelente resposta dos corais, apenas tenho tido mais cuidado com o KH e níveis de cálcio.

Alguns corais que julgava mortos, estão a reaparecer do nada...
uma turbinaria que me parecia morta, está agora a despoletar para a vida num instante...
os frags continuam a parecer crescer a um ritmo mais elevado.

vamos ver...não tenho uma solução 100% led, mas antes não tinha uma solução 100% HQI tinha 4 actinicas de 54W a compensar...
agora tenho apenas 2...e digo que em termos de cor está muitissimo melhor assim...
depois vou dando informação da evolução...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Um tópico interessante e recente sobre a problemática da iluminação:

Aquarium Lighting; Kelvin, Nanometers, PAR, Bulb, Watt, MH, LED, Light Basics.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Na minha óptica, este tópico continua a ser o melhor para colocar a seguinte questão...
O foco 'Sol' da Aquaillumination usa lentes de 40º e 70º... gostaria de perceber se realmente são necessárias lentes, se usarmos os white XP-G e os Blue/Royal Blue.
Em caso afirmativo, usamos as lentes de 40ºe 70º em que leds?

Outra questão... na ligação dos leds em série, apenas um fio une os leds. Certo? o '+' liga com '-' etc...

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Luis Santos

> Bom dia
> 
> Na minha óptica, este tópico continua a ser o melhor para colocar a seguinte questão...
> O foco 'Sol' da Aquaillumination usa lentes de 40º e 70º... gostaria de perceber se realmente são necessárias lentes, se usarmos os white XP-G e os Blue/Royal Blue.
> Em caso afirmativo, usamos as lentes de 40ºe 70º em que leds?
> 
> Outra questão... na ligação dos leds em série, apenas um fio une os leds. Certo? o '+' liga com '-' etc...
> 
> Grato pela atenção
> Pedro Ferrer


Boas Pedro ,em relação ao uso das lentes vai depender da altura(da calha á agua) e da intensidade de luz que queres que chegue ao fundo do aquario ,por exemplo se quiseres por a calha mais alta convem usares lentes de 40 º ou de 60º.
As lentes é quase obrigatorio usar porque ambos os leds têem uma abertura de mais de 100º ,ficando a luz muito difusa e com menos intensidade de penetração na agua.Em relação ás ligaçoes para não te induzir em erro espreita este site Reef Led Lights.

Espero ter ajudado :SbOk2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Há algum sítio fora da UE onde se consigam arranjar leds destes de alto rendimento mais baratos?

Iso porque não sei em média quanto custa cada led destes aqui pela UE...

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas Pedro ,em relação ao uso das lentes vai depender da altura(da calha á agua) e da intensidade de luz que queres que chegue ao fundo do aquario ,por exemplo se quiseres por a calha mais alta convem usares lentes de 40 º ou de 60º.
> As lentes é quase obrigatorio usar porque ambos os leds têem uma abertura de mais de 100º ,ficando a luz muito difusa e com menos intensidade de penetração na agua.Em relação ás ligaçoes para não te induzir em erro espreita este site Reef Led Lights.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado


eu tinha lentes e tirei as todas...
o efeito é tipo spotlight, deixa de se notar se afastarmos a calha...mas se afastarmos a calha vai dar ao mesmo que sem lentes e próxima...

com a agravante das lentes terem perdas...dependendo da abertura serão mais ou menos eficientes...

Pedro, sim é apenas um fio a ligar ou seja, o circuito é um fio com os leds no meio...

----------


## Luis Santos

> eu tinha lentes e tirei as todas...
> o efeito é tipo spotlight, deixa de se notar se afastarmos a calha...mas se afastarmos a calha vai dar ao mesmo que sem lentes e próxima...
> 
> com a agravante das lentes terem perdas...dependendo da abertura serão mais ou menos eficientes...
> 
> Pedro, sim é apenas um fio a ligar ou seja, o circuito é um fio com os leds no meio...


Boas Antonio ,o inconveniente de termos a calha mais proxima da agua é os salpicos de agua puderem atingir os leds,Apesar de no teu caso penso ter visto um acrilico a proteger os leds

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Obrigado a todos pelos esclarecimentos.
O meu foco de 119W (100 brancos e 19 azuis) está a 20-25cm acima da linha de água. As pequenas lentes do leds são de 120º.
Tive que colocar a esta altura para os 40cm do foco, banharem os 100cm do aquário. 
A luz chega bem ao fundo do aquário (H50cm), mas também se espalha para fora do mesmo, mas com isto tudo, não se nota aquele típico penetrar incisivo (horrível, digo eu) do led.

O que vai de encontro o que afirma o António.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas Antonio ,o inconveniente de termos a calha mais proxima da agua é os salpicos de agua puderem atingir os leds,Apesar de no teu caso penso ter visto um acrilico a proteger os leds


a capa de acrilico é essencial...
sim eu coloquei, e ainda bem...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Continuação da experiência....

Os LEDS funcionam perfeitamente com SPS, deixem de ter medo da tecnologia...

Decorreu mais um mês e mais crescimento!

tenho tido o mesmíssimo sucesso agora que estou a controlar mais os parametros da água, com metade dos watts.

Como tenho dos leds mais eficientes e bem arrefecidos, os leds têm então acima de 2x a eficiência da tecnologia tradicional. Isto na perspectiva dos SPS.

Os frags eram pequenos e estão a crescer bem, tenho 2 t5 actinicas a reforçar os leds, mas a luz que dá nem a 1/4 chega aos meus royal blue...

E mesmo com a adição de  2 t5 de 54w, continuo a ter metade da potência...

Eu tinha 4x t5 de 54W e mais 2x 150W HQI, agora tenho 2x T5 54w, com os 180 w dos leds....

Na realidade como já tinha referido, os 300 W (2x150w) das hqi tinha na realidade consumos de sensivelmente 450 Watts com 1 balastro electrónico e 1 convencional. (medidos com o mesmo aparelho que mede os 180w nos leds)

Portanto continuo a ter menos de metade do consumo.

Ha e tal os leds não funcionam.

eles são mais eficientes, mas tal como tinha dito não é 20x melhor...
nem 3x...

Diria que se encontra entre 2 a 3x a eficiência, isto com os tais leds Cree XP-g e XR-e...
vamos esperar por melhores leds para aumentar a eficiência.
por enquanto são validos, e já começo a poupar dinheiro.

ainda não tive degradação...e pelo caminhar da coisa vou ter leds para 5 anos...
 :Big Grin: 

Os meus são arrefecidos ACTIVAMENTE, e a calha deverá prolongar a vida útil dos leds.

Mais logo posto fotos dos sps frags que me arranjou o Luis Santos...
dá para ver perfeitamente o crescimento em 2 meses, não será brutal, mas estão a crescer bem....

Não é menor o crescimento agora do que era antes com mais potência, diria mesmo que é ligeiramente superior...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Se os SPS's crescem com um array de leds de 1W, porque não haveriam de crescer com leds de 3W?
Mais uma vez digo, preocupem-se com a água!

Agora, também digo o seguinte... recentemente devolvi uns zoanthus, porque os que comprei, já os tinha em casa... só me apercebi quando os coloquei no aqua... pois, de zoanthus gold (amarelo) passam a verdes no meu aqua...
Apenas para chamar a atenção dos espectros usados, isso sim, é importante...
Agora isso de ter muita luz, acho um exagero... passei pelos 234W (T5) tenho 119W (leds) a iluminar o aqua, espero reduzir para ~60W (leds) em breve, com a devida compensação de lumens.

Com LPS, SPS... o que se quiser...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia António
> 
> Se os SPS's crescem com um array de leds de 1W, porque não haveriam de crescer com leds de 3W?
> Mais uma vez digo, preocupem-se com a água!
> 
> Agora, também digo o seguinte... recentemente devolvi uns zoanthus, porque os que comprei, já os tinha em casa... só me apercebi quando os coloquei no aqua... pois, de zoanthus gold (amarelo) passam a verdes no meu aqua...
> Apenas para chamar a atenção dos espectros usados, isso sim, é importante...
> Agora isso de ter muita luz, acho um exagero... passei pelos 234W (T5) tenho 119W (leds) a iluminar o aqua, espero reduzir para ~60W (leds) em breve, com a devida compensação de lumens.
> 
> ...


Bom dia Pedro!

Tinhas 119w de leds, e o teu aquário tem metade da litragem do meu sensivelmente, como eu tinha 180 watts... só tinha mais luz do que tu, porque os leds que uso são ligeiramente mais eficientes...

Mas isto nos lumens, não será da radiação fotossintética...a diferença pode ser menor... quem sabe podes ter leds melhores ao nivel de radiação fotossintetica para coral, chamaria de RFPC (abreviando) por watt...
 :Wink: 

A água poderá ter sido o meu problema inicial, calculo que sim, talvez desligue os 108 watts t5 para testar a coisa, mas dúvido...era mesmo luz a menos, pelo menos para certos corais...

Porque é que os corais menos exigentes (luz) foram os que sofreram menos, o único coral não fotossintético, nem sequer sofreu nada...
E as montiporas sofreram menos que as acroporas, por motivos óbvios....

Alguns corais mais exigentes a nivel de luz demoraram a reflectir a falta de luz, mas depois apareceram problemas nesses, e não nos outros...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

António, são  119 (100 brancos + 19 azuis) leds de 1W com 70 lumens anunciados... muito longe do rendimento dos Cree XP-G e XR-E...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia
> 
> António, são  119 (100 brancos + 19 azuis) leds de 1W com 70 lumens anunciados... muito longe do rendimento dos Cree XP-G e XR-E...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


atenção que os lumens pouco querem dizer em relação à radiação que os corais consomem...
os piores leds em lumens são os azuis, e esses são mais importantes...

Pedro os xp-g e xr-e têm esses valores a 1W...e não a 3w...a mais de 2 watts têm de ser bem arrefecidos...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Pedro os xp-g e xr-e têm esses valores a 1W...e não a 3w...a mais de 2 watts têm de ser bem arrefecidos...


Sim eu sei...  o que quero dizer é que se tenho 2 Montiporas e 1 Acropora entre outros SPS com leds de 1W com 70 lumens anunciados, não vejo porque terias dificuldades em ter esses mesmos corais, com leds bastante superiores aos meus...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

> Boa tarde
> 
> 
> 
> Sim eu sei...  o que quero dizer é que se tenho 2 Montiporas e 1 Acropora entre outros SPS com leds de 1W com 70 lumens anunciados, não vejo porque terias dificuldades em ter esses mesmos corais, com leds bastante superiores aos meus...
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


pois....Em relação ao muito superior não sei...mas podes ter razão...

De qualquer forma, mesmo com a adição das 2 t5 os leds revelam-se de facto uma alternativa mais económica, a intensidade luminosa, é equivalente (talvez superior) a um conjunto que gastava mais do dobro em potência eléctrica, e agora estaria já a gastar dinheiro em trocas de lâmpadas...
 :Big Grin: 



um dos frags dados pelo Luis Santos, podem ver o crescimento em 2 meses...
a zona na base do frag não tinha polipos, agora estão lá a cobrir a resina epóxica...completamente...quase...

mais fotos vão aqui:
Water inspiration

depois da decadência noto melhorias...
Pedro, podes ver um LPS que tu me arranjastes...está muito bem...

amanhã posto mais fotos de frags...

----------


## António Vitor

mais um update...
as melhorias devem-se também ao carvão activado...
 :Big Grin: 

A foto sem data é de hoje....
sim cortei o meu sarco, e retirei algumas yumas...uma praga...

façam um zoom aos frags das acroporas para ver o crescimento nas montiporas é óbvio...
num mês... não está nada mal...
Se continuar a este ritmo devo ter isto como ambicionava daqui a 1 ano...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia António

Hen hen! Yuma não te falta!
Continuas a ter demasiada alga verde... como estão os teus nitratos e fosfatos!?

Forças na comida!?
É que com o teu escumador, maturidade do sistema e mangues.... essas algas no vidro não deixam de ser esquisitas...

E o resto do aquário?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Fabricio Fonseca

> mais um update...
> as melhorias devem-se também ao carvão activado...
> 
> 
> A foto sem data é de hoje....
> sim cortei o meu sarco, e retirei algumas yumas...uma praga...
> 
> façam um zoom aos frags das acroporas para ver o crescimento nas montiporas é óbvio...
> num mês... não está nada mal...
> Se continuar a este ritmo devo ter isto como ambicionava daqui a 1 ano...


Quanto tempo, como andas?
Belas fotos, continua com o uso dos LEDS? Qual a configuração?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

As guerras químicas entre LPS e SPS podem ser minimizadas/controladas com o carvão activo, possivelmente seria esse um dos problemas: as toxinas libertadas por corais moles e corais duros, entre eles.  :SbOk3: 

Já agora, a máquina fotográfica que estás a usar é a mesma? Nestas fotos mais recentes, "pós-declínio", parece notar-se umas áreas demasiado brancas e o contraste demasiado "afiado" ("sharpening")... não haverá a hipótese de teres luz a mais? Tipo a potência total em leds ser um pouco superior e prejudicar alguns corais?

De resto, aqueles green-spots que aparecem no vidro traseiro, estou com o mesmo problema no meu sistema, e acho que no meu caso terá aparecido quando troquei duas das lâmpadas por umas Osram Skywhite 8800K, que supostamente têm uma temperatura de cor mais próxima das brancas reef, porém parece ser bastante favorável às algas...  :yb665:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> As guerras químicas entre LPS e SPS podem ser minimizadas/controladas com o carvão activo, possivelmente seria esse um dos problemas: as toxinas libertadas por corais moles e corais duros, entre eles. 
> 
> Já agora, a máquina fotográfica que estás a usar é a mesma? Nestas fotos mais recentes, "pós-declínio", parece notar-se umas áreas demasiado brancas e o contraste demasiado "afiado" ("sharpening")... não haverá a hipótese de teres luz a mais? Tipo a potência total em leds ser um pouco superior e prejudicar alguns corais?
> 
> De resto, aqueles green-spots que aparecem no vidro traseiro, estou com o mesmo problema no meu sistema, e acho que no meu caso terá aparecido quando troquei duas das lâmpadas por umas Osram Skywhite 8800K, que supostamente têm uma temperatura de cor mais próxima das brancas reef, porém parece ser bastante favorável às algas...


podem ver que a foto mais recente sem data tem menos algas...

esta:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aZd4u6ysNS...titled%2B1.jpg

ofereci muitas yumas a uma pessoa que veio aqui a casa...levou uma rocha cheia delas!
 :Smile: 
agora eu não quero perder todas as algas...tenho um ouriço...e se forem em pequena quantia não me afecta muito a estética...
umas algazitas até gosto...

Artur sim usei um software e fiz um sharpening, mas não alterei as cores, e nem fiz um ajuste de brancos e pretos...mea culpa...
a máquina é a mesma mas como ando sempre a inventar nunca uso a mesma configuração...
 :Big Grin: 

E sim podes ter razão em relação ás guerras quimicas...o carvão veio ajudar e muito...os moles sem carvão dominavam...

Abraços!

----------


## António Vitor

> Quanto tempo, como andas?
> Belas fotos, continua com o uso dos LEDS? Qual a configuração?


Por aqui tudo bem!

Os leds que tinha ou seja 180 watts de leds...
mais 2x54w t5 actinicas...
 e obrigado!
Sim...e como vai os teus leds a bombar?

abraços!

----------


## António Vitor

> Bom dia António
> 
> Hen hen! Yuma não te falta!
> Continuas a ter demasiada alga verde... como estão os teus nitratos e fosfatos!?
> 
> Forças na comida!?
> É que com o teu escumador, maturidade do sistema e mangues.... essas algas no vidro não deixam de ser esquisitas...
> 
> E o resto do aquário?
> ...


já sabes que eu dou bom comer aos peixes...comigo não passam fome!
 :Big Grin: 

Está tudo muito bem...nitratos já nem me preocupo...
dava sempre 0 como os fosfatos...
As algas retiram logo isso da água
hehehe!

Abraço!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

António, 5*!!!

tens aí a prova que os led's são um bom caminho!!!  :Big Grin: 


pena não poder investir nisso agora...!!!

continua que vais bem!!

PS: Continuo com o aparelho na pochete.... mas tempo tá dificil...
esta semana tou em formação em lx e saio relativamente cedo, tirando hoje, achas que dá algum dia? Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> António, 5*!!!
> 
> tens aí a prova que os led's são um bom caminho!!! 
> 
> 
> pena não poder investir nisso agora...!!!
> 
> continua que vais bem!!
> 
> ...


thanks!
tá cada vez melhor...

acho que o controlo com uma peristaltica do reactor de cálcio também tem contribuido...
não é só o carvão...
é tudo...
 :Big Grin: 

amanhã e quinta depois das 17-18 horas dá...
mas não te sintas na obrigação é quando puderes...

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## António Vitor

Prova de fiabilidade...

Alguma condensação (humidade em casa) e tive problemas na fonte...
era pack pack e depois pum...desligou quadro...
desmontei a fonte e reparei que estava molhada, e tinha queimado a cobertura do pcb da mesma...
mas está ainda a funcionar!
lol

Os traços (fios condutores), são bem largos e aguentaram o tal curtocircuito...

Os drivers não sei o que sofreram, mas aguentaram a bronca....

Tive também 2 ventoinhas (as mais pequenas) com uma corrosão total na zona dos leds (ventoinhas com leds), e deixaram de trabalhar...(só reparei depois de deixarem de trablhar), estas não apanharam sal, mas estranhamente ficaram corroidos de uma forma estranha...ao ponto de deixarem de trabalhar...

como tinha feito tudo overkill a nivel de arrefecimento, tirei as ventoinhas e a temperatura da calha não aumentou por isso...não preciso de tantas ventoinhas tenho 4 de 12 cms agora...

bastou um dia com as janelas fechadas e tive uma tremenda condensação em casa (na sala onde está o aquário)
desumidificador avariado...tudo aliado deu nisto!

Continua tudo ok, não tenho mais pontos de corrsão o estranho foram os leds das ventoinhas...muito estranho mesmo.
pelos vistos não têm a mesma qualidade dos leds CREE...
 :yb677: 

hehe!

mais logo ou amanhã posto mais fotos, isto tem evoluido muito bem...
comprei um bisturi de aço inóxidável para me tirar os corais moles das rochas, parecem praga...

O meu sarco, aumenta o tamanho para o dobro em menos de 1 mês...bem...

----------


## António Vitor

Está mais ou menos à escala, vejam...2 meses mais ou menos de distância.

Agora digam lá se leds não dá...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

:yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Muito bom mesmo António, também estou a ter óptimos resultados com os meus corais, estão a desenvolver muito bem, tenho 24 crêe (12 xre e 12 royal blue) e uma actinica de 30watts.
Vou adicionar mais 12 visto ter os cantos algo escuros mas de resto esta ok!!
Quanto ao arduino lolol não tenho tido muito tempo para o continuar mas este já tem uma casa própria ehehe (caixa própria)
Hei de colocar uma foto ou outra  :Wink: 

Abraços
Vasco

----------


## LuisNobre

uma duvida....

consegue-se manter um aquario somente com leds? quais as suas vantagens a nivel de emição de luz para os corais? conseguesse manter corais duros com leds? estou a pensar em arranjar leds para um nano daqui

----------


## António Vitor

> uma duvida....
> 
> consegue-se manter um aquario somente com leds?


consegue-se...




> quais as suas vantagens a nivel de emição de luz para os corais?


é igual depende do espectro, intensidade mas luz é luz...

a luz de uma vela não é diferente de uma HQI, só que a potência e a espectros diferentes...
vamos fazer uma analogia...
será que a electricidade vinda de uma central nuclear, é diferente de uma eólica?
é electricidade...e ponto final...

um fotão é um fotão...venha ele de uma faísca de silex, venha de uma estrela ou de ...whatever...




> conseguesse manter corais duros com leds?


sim...depende da intensidade...mais uma vez luz é luz...



> estou a pensar em arranjar leds para um nano daqui


força, mas tens de ter mais potência do que é aconselhado para leds...
e toma nota que nem todos os leds são iguais...
 :Big Grin: 

embora com metade do consumo led+t5 tenho resultados semelhantes ao que tinha com hqi+t5, aquilo que me parece ser a maior poupança....é nas substituições das lampadas...

não sei como será emcalhas de leds fabricados, mas esta que eu fiz todo overkill, parece ser capaz de durar bem mais do que o que refere a marca cree....sem desgaste...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

nova remodelação...

tirei alguns corais moles, e mudei de local a montipora do lado direito

----------


## António Vitor

Primeiros problemas na calha...um processo qualquer quimico ou fisico que eu não sei identificar...

Os leds curiosamente continuam todos bem... mas os parafusos (de suporte das ventoinhas) que estavam mais perto ou encostados a algum led enferrujaram de uma forma rápida...

criaram cristais que formaram ligações mesmo nos star pcb's...nesses juntos aos parafusos. a 1-2 mm de distÂncia...

muito estranho...

Os leds estavam todos OK. TODOS o que demonstra a resistência dos mesmos aos elementos...

No entanto na tentativa de tirar um dos parafusos calcinados e criar uma ponte de plástico para o afastar dos starpcb's (nota limpei os starpcb's e ficaram impecáveis), parti uma lente de um XR-e...sem problemas tenho aqui 3 de substituição...
 :Big Grin: 
Mas o led funciona na mesma sem lente...

Acho que o problema pode ter sido de ter usado um dissipador cola que conduz a corrente eléctrica, não usem o silver da artic silver...

mandei vir um completamente dieléctrico alumina da artic silver, tinha me facilitado isto e se calhar tinha evitado estas coisas...

Alguém conhece o processo quimico que provoca a rápida corrosão dos parafusos?

Tive de tirar as duas ventoinha que tinham leds....Os leds destas ficaram completamente corroidos ( e estavam na parte de cima e nunca apanharam sal) só estavam perto dos tais parafusos...perto não encostadas, e criou-se pontes de cristais entre os parafusos e os leds....
cristais óxido de alguma coisa que eu ...sinceramente desconheço...

também dou graças agora a ter usado dissipador cola mesmo que não completamente dielétrico, imaginem se eu tivesse usado parafusos para fixação dos leds...
 :Big Grin: 

assim é apenas em 3-4 pontos onde tenho a tal cristalização/ferrugem..vou mandar vir da ebay parafusos de nylon com os mesmos tamanhos para evitar isto...
mas é mesmo estranho...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom António

Ainda não finalizei o meu projecto, mas vou aplicar parafusos de Nylon.

Precisas de quantos parafusos? Tenho M3 e M6.
Tenho parafusos, porcas, anilhas em nylon...

Passa por cá!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

> Primeiros problemas na calha...um processo qualquer quimico ou fisico que eu não sei identificar...
> 
> Os leds curiosamente continuam todos bem... mas os parafusos (de suporte das ventoinhas) que estavam mais perto ou encostados a algum led enferrujaram de uma forma rápida...
> 
> criaram cristais que formaram ligações mesmo nos star pcb's...nesses juntos aos parafusos. a 1-2 mm de distÂncia...
> 
> muito estranho...
> 
> Os leds estavam todos OK. TODOS o que demonstra a resistência dos mesmos aos elementos...
> ...


Antonio um desses processos chama-de corrosão galvanica, que com materiais diferentes(calha de alumínio, parafusos ou cromados ou de aço inox), humidade e corrente eléctrica provoca uma rápida corrosão(pelo menos na aviação isso acontece).
No meu caso coloquei uma anilha de plástico, mesmo assim é capaz de criar.

Abraço
Vasco

----------


## António Vitor

Obrigado Pedro e Vasco, pois é capaz de ser isso...

O curioso é mesmo à distância criou pontes de cristais, certamente foi a humidade com a electricidade...
 e depois enferrujou tudo...

Tive aqui grandes problemas de humidade...na sala...

Um dos startPCB estava completamente calcinado, o led no meio todo contente e a funcionar...
com cuidado limpei o starpcb com alcool e embora meio verde tá limpo...

muito curioso isto...os parafusos são de aço normal (acho....parafusos do aki), o problema é o aluminio, depois com electricidade e humidade fez isto...

não tinha conhecimento destas coisas Vasco...
 :Big Grin: 

Acho que o desumidificador (que já arranjei...ardeu parte do circuito...pois humidade) teve culpa, por ter avariado (andei uns dias sem desumidificador), comprei um medidor da humidade relativa do ar, barato, e já não acontece.
antes de ter humidades altas já estará ligado...

O desumidificador quando o liguei começou logo a arder...a fonte de alimentação dos leds também começou a arder...
enfim tive aqui uns problemas ...

tudo foi reparado...a fonte só ardeu a tinta superficial no pcb, depois limpei bem e sequei ficou boa, e o desumidificador como queimou todo o circuito, meti um relé às 3 pancadas e agora funciona como antes, só que em vez do pcb tem fios...

São os problemas de ter um aquário na sala...depois de casa arrombada trancas à porta...
os leds como fui limpar ontem o acrilico deparei-me com isto, ainda não tinha detectado este problema...
enfim...

mas é o bom de ter tudo DIY, também no arranjo é bem simples...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Vasco Rodrigues

Normalmente a corrosão no alumínio é um farelo branco que depois de limpo expõe uns pequenos pontos pretos(já a penetrar no alumínio) mas nada especial.
Viva os crêe que mesmo depois de tanta porrada estão a funcionar lol

Abraço 
Vasco

----------


## António Vitor

> Normalmente a corrosão no alumínio é um farelo branco que depois de limpo expõe uns pequenos pontos pretos(já a penetrar no alumínio) mas nada especial.
> Viva os crêe que mesmo depois de tanta porrada estão a funcionar lol
> 
> Abraço 
> Vasco


Sim...
para termos uma ideia as ventoinhas que tinham uns leds, foram-se...nas mesmissimas condições...

e isto resiste...não foram todos leds afectados, apenas 3 curiosamente os xr-e...
mas sem problemas...apenas no star pcb não chegou ao led.

tenho é de substituir aquele que ficou sem a lente...mas só depois de chegar a nova pasta termica...até lá fica a trabalhar sem lente...
pela degradação em 8 meses, acho que isto vai durar 10 anos...
vamos ver...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

António, se quiseres posso dispensar um tubo de pasta térmica que uso nas minhas calhas pois estou a espera de nova remessa para breve.
Tem as seguintes características (tubo de 30g):

Special Properties: High thermal conductivity; Low bleed; Stable at high temperatures 
Primary use:Thermal coupling of electrical electronic device to heat sinks 
Type: Silicone Fluid with 20% Metal Oxide 
Thermal conductivity: >1.829 W/m-k 
Thermal resistance: >0.123 C-in2/w 
Dielectric Breakdown: >5.0 KV ac 
NetWeight(Grease): 30g 

Como vês só a partir de 5 KV AC que deixa de ser isolante... eheheh, achas que chega?

----------


## António Vitor

> António, se quiseres posso dispensar um tubo de pasta térmica que uso nas minhas calhas pois estou a espera de nova remessa para breve.
> Tem as seguintes características (tubo de 30g):
> 
> Special Properties: High thermal conductivity; Low bleed; Stable at high temperatures 
> Primary use:Thermal coupling of electrical electronic device to heat sinks 
> Type: Silicone Fluid with 20% Metal Oxide 
> Thermal conductivity: >1.829 W/m-k 
> Thermal resistance: >0.123 C-in2/w 
> Dielectric Breakdown: >5.0 KV ac 
> ...


tanta pasta!
 :Smile: 

Obrigado Baltasar, mas tem de ser do que cola, não tenho outro metodo de fixação dos leds...
este que agora comprei já tem melhores caracteristicas, não conduz corrente...

foi das coisas que eu me arrependo de não ter usado, uma pasta dielécrica...
Obrigado na mesma Baltasar!

Abraços!

----------


## António Vitor

vou usar este para substituir o led:
Arctic Silver, Inc. - Arctic Alumina Thermal Adhesive

antes usei deste:
Arctic Silver, Inc. - Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive




> The cured adhesive is slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridged two close-proximity electrical paths.

----------


## António Vitor

uma imagem de um dos 3 leds afectados o tal que perdeu a lente.... e funciona.
reparem no parafuso junto ao pcb do led...
 :Big Grin:  isto foi limpo...tinha bem mais cristais da oxidação.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ahhhhh, li a pressa ... :SbSourire: , tinha percebido que tinhas os leds aparafusados ao alumínio e não colados.
Correcto assim terás de usar uma pasta que cole mesmo.  :SbOk3:

----------


## António Vitor

já tenho aqui a pasta sábado conserto isto...

mais uma foto sem toques no photoshop!

crescimento de 1 mês e 5 dias sem escumador...
lol

vamos ver o progresso disto.

podem ver mais uma vez que leds funcionam, com a adição das t5, melhor que os meus 700W de hqi+t5 que tinha...
e com metade do consumo...

agora ando a inventar, porque sinceramente não quero ter isto só pelo prazer de "conseguir" acho que consigo lá chegar com frags minorcas, e com "invenções" á mistura, e espero contribuir para a desmistificação de algumas regras elementares (ou comprovar algumas)...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Tenho os corais bem cá em baixo este está a mais de 2/3 da superficie da água...(a menos de 1/3 do fundo do aquário) para terem uma ideia...e portanto a luz penetra lá em baixo...isso também será importante de referir.

nota-se uma nevoa, talvez devido á tal experiência....embora mais limpida que ontem nota-se qualquer coisa ainda na água...

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Boas,

Se permites uma pergunta, Para um cubo salgado 50*50*45, posso comprar este kit, ou aconselhas-me outa coisa?

12 Ultra Premium LED DIY Kit with Dimmable Drivers

Obrigado.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas,
> 
> Se permites uma pergunta, Para um cubo salgado 50*50*45, posso comprar este kit, ou aconselhas-me outa coisa?
> 
> 12 Ultra Premium LED DIY Kit with Dimmable Drivers
> 
> Obrigado.


é capaz de ser curto...tenho mais 60% de tamanho de aquário e mais uns 650% em potencia de leds...só para teres uma ideia.

12 para 78 leds

----------


## Basílio Medalha

Obrigado.

Então 2 desses kits, fica bom, certo?


Ou compro, tipo os da TMC 1000 HD, ou da Maxspect G2 60W.


Ou melhor, tens alguma feita que queiras vender?

Desculpa tanta pergunta...

Obrigado

----------


## António Vitor

> Obrigado.
> 
> Então 2 desses kits, fica bom, certo?
> 
> 
> Ou compro, tipo os da TMC 1000 HD, ou da Maxspect G2 60W.
> 
> 
> Ou melhor, tens alguma feita que queiras vender?
> ...


nop!
não tenoh nenhuma feita...mas sei quem faz o Amigo Baltasar Pereira, entra em contacto com ele, ele interviu algures neste tópico.

Não são CREE mas são eficientes, ou podes ir pela via da TMC, ou da maxspect...

compara preços, e potência e claro os leds usados...

----------


## António Vitor

acho que comprei este frag há 3-4 meses, o maior era do tamanho do mais pequeno mais ou menos...isto cresce mesmo rápido!

----------


## António Vitor

É com agrado que o pessoal da bubbleshop me emprestou o medidor PAR deles...
não estava à espera!
Desde já um grande Obrigado apra eles, por mim e para o pessoal que quer se meter na aventura dos leds, que julgo já não é aventura nenhuma...

Um medidor apogee:

Os valores estão de acordo com o que deu o luxometro do JoãoCALves...
mais ou menos...

Vou então testar já posto com imagens!
 :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Já tive a oportunidade de estar com esse parometro nas mãos. 
Bastante versátil, visto que se pode usá-lo debaixo de água!

Coloca lá então esses dados.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> É com agrado que o pessoal da bubbleshop me emprestou o medidor PAR deles...
> não estava à espera!
> Desde já um grande Obrigado apra eles, por mim e para o pessoal que quer se meter na aventura dos leds, que julgo já não é aventura nenhuma...
> 
> Um medidor apogee:
> 
> Os valores estão de acordo com o que deu o luxometro do JoãoCALves...
> mais ou menos...
> 
> Vou então testar já posto com imagens!



Fixe!! 

Medidas de PAR era o que faltava!  :Big Grin: 

Posta os resultados assim que puderes!  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

Laranja LED+T5
verde só leds!



falta um valor do lado esquerdo em baixo junto a uma euphyllia, o valor da T5 com os leds (149-164)

sobre o medidor:
http://www.reeffrontiers.com/forums/...r-meter-53163/




> 50-150 PPF most soft corals.
> 100-250 PPF most LPS (Large Polyp Stony) corals.
> 250-400 PPF most SPS (Small Polyp Stony) corals.
> 550-750 PPF the most light demanding SPS corals.


Acho que ainda não é PAR, mas é parecido...
PPF= fluxo de fotões fotosintético, deverá ser semelhante ao PAR.

não tenho grande decrescimo de ppf com a profundidade... ( por causa dos royal blue e actinica)...

A ondulação mais forte do lado esquerdo provoca maiores oscilações do PPF que do lado direito...

Diria que mesmo assim tenho luz praticamente mesmo quase no areão para a maior parte de sps, não todos, pelo exposto, existem alguns sps que não vão dar no meu aquário...

podemos ver também que as T5 actinicas, já tem um melhor aspecto vendo o ppf do que os lux...
mas mesmo assim os leds, são mais eficientes, 75-100% como já se tinha visto nos testes do João no meu aquário com os valores de lux.

tirado de outro tópico:



> Actinicas T5 (105W medidos com o aparelho, bons balastros)
> lampadas com 1 mÊs de idade.
> 
> superificie: 9500
> topo 30 cm: 2500
> baixo 35 cm:1700
> areão:1500
> 
> Royal blue (apenas, medidos com o aparelho de consumo watts, deu 89W)
> ...


Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## António Vitor

http://grumpyreefer.net/2009/03/22/w...-be-measuring/

PPF e PAR acho que é a mesma coisa segundo o artigo em cima...

----------


## António Vitor

vamos às comparações:
http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/o...405-Aug-09.jpg

mesmo tamanho que o meu em cima dá mais 200 par, diria que nem chega a mais 50%  do que eu tenho...

só que são 8x54W
dá 450 watts, praticamente o dobro...

mais:
http://i390.photobucket.com/albums/o...finiti-PAR.jpg
500W 2x250 HQI.

----------


## António Vitor

como vou meter mais leds e cobrir em termos de rectangulo todo o aquário neste momento os leds iluminam mais a parte frontal, atrás tem as t5, e portanto a tal mistura de tecnologias, que incide mais na parte de trás...

À frente por exemplo no areão,  e só com leds (170-180w) tenho em média 170 PPF (equivale mais ou menos ao PAR, julgo eu), ambas tecnologias tradicionais têm sensivelmente 300...

só que eles têm sensivelmente 500W (mais nas HQI balastros), e eu com 180W...

diria que consigo valores semelhantes se meter o que penso meter mais 64 leds (140W +/-) irei ficar com +/- 60% da potência destes senhores, e com o mesmo PAR no areão...talvez melhor vou usar leds azuis...

Mas neste momento tenho uns pontos abaixo destes senhores, Isto é importante, para perceberem porque falha tantos aquários com leds, leds não é milagre, é melhor, mas não é muitissimo melhor...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

opiniões?

já percebi que a malta usa os valores PPF como sendo PAR, aliás quase todos os medidores par lêem mas é PPF, como julgo ser o caso destes que coloquei aqui.
E todos medidos por medidores apogee, portanto...

----------


## António Vitor

What PAR readings to you keep your SPS in? - Reef Central Online Community

nem tou neste momento assim tão mal...
 :Big Grin: 

Quero agradecer de novo ao pessoal da Bubbleshop!
Acho que fizeram uma boa contribuição, para o pessoal ter em cosnciência do que valem os leds, comparativamente...
e eu...

também podemos usar valores LUX, e arranjar medidores mais baratos, não é a mesma coisa, mas dá para termos uma ideia...e não falha muito tendo em conta o espectro que as zoos usam...

----------


## António Vitor

interessante achado um aquário com mais 60 cms que o meu (julgo que com 180cms mas com 60 cms de altura)
com um medidor ppf...falarei agora em PAR, em vez de ppf.



bastante conhecido, diria...do melev

Melevsreef.com - PAR Measurements Taken

tenho mesmo melhores valores, mesmo tomando em conta os 60 cms de altura versus os meus 50 cms...
...diria que ele tem perto de 1000W.
QUE GRANDE DESPERDICIO!
pera não tem lá também umas fluorescentes?
que rico desperdicio...
 :Big Grin: 

há tarde o medidor na rua ao sol deu na ordem dos milhares PAR...
he

----------


## António Vitor

a 70 cms de profundidade, e observando a minha calha, deverá ter valores semelhantes,trata-se de 2x150w, mas 2 metros, versus 1,20 o meu e 180w...

não é os XM que vai mudar muita coisa, uns pózinhos, talvez em termos de preço...por serem precisos menos leds.

http://samsreef.com/content/view/22/2/

mais uma vez piores valores que eu com 1 hqi de 150w, ligeiramente menos watts, mas com apenas 100 litros o aquário...
diria que também tenho melhores PAR pelo menos 2x...pelo menos...

----------


## António Vitor

Feature Article: How Much Light?! Analyses of Selected Shallow Water Invertebrates' Light Requirements &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine

boa leitura!

----------


## António Vitor

Para obter o PAR se têm um aparelho que mede lux, basta dividirem por 50, como está referido no artigo 




> Onset Saturation Point: ~400 µmol·m²·second (or about 20,000 lux, see Figure 7)


   20 000 / 50=400 PAR

Não falha nada (muito pouco) dividindo um dos valores que tive a 30 cms, por 50, 15000 lux/50=300 PAR e não é que deu isso mesmo na mesma zona... (286-326), oscilações por causa da turbulência superficial.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas António.

Pode-se dizer que não está mesmo nada mau. Tu não tens a superficie toda do aqua com led's, podes evoluir mais. Acho que tb devias equacionar a hipotese de voltar a meter lentes. Qd colocares a nova calha, todo o aqua vai ter luz, mesmo com lentes. 

Agora, acho que não podes comparar potências com aquas maiores. 
Acho que com isto, a regra do W/ltr vai mesmo por agua abaixo. O que define as necessidades em potência é a altura da coluna de agua, o comprimento depois só multiplica essa necessidade consoante o numero de focos necessários. Mas um só foco tem que conseguir chegar ao fundo com boa luz. Por este motivo um aqua de 2m tem que ter necessáriamente mais potência. Se o teu aqua fosse maior em comprimento, tb tinhas que meter mt mais potência em led's para cobrir o aqua todo. 
Provavelmente aqui estou a constatar o obvio para muita gente, mas eu por exemplo, ainda tinha a regra W/ltr muito em mente, tvz porque vim dos agua doce.

Sobre os led's, acho que não há grandes hipoteses senão usar lentes se se quiser colocar bons valores de PAR e/ou LUX nas zonas de maior profundidade. Não digo colocar lentes de 30º, mas 60º deve ajudar muito e o efeito de foco tvz não se note muito. Embora eu, se fosse construir uma calha, tal como te disse qd tive aí, colocaria lentes de 30º nos led's da periferia da calha. Assim, temos menos luz nos vidros, menos perdas e menos algas!!  :SbOk: 

Agora, venha a calha nova!  :Olá: 

Uma vez que podemos aplicar essa formula para termos valores aproximados, se quiseres depois medimos a luz novamente. Mas acho que estamos mesmo a medir coisas diferentes. O medidor de PAR não é mais que um medidor de LUX com um filtro à frente. Mas claro, qd conhecemos o espectro das lampadas que estamos a usar, podemos fazer essa aproximação.

Se na altura puderes ter acesso novamento ao medidor de PAR, melhor.

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

o Sol deu 1900 PAR ás 14:00
hehe!

----------


## António Vitor

Eu estava mesmo convencido que lentes não era preciso, mas julgo que para os XR-e isso é verdade, para os xp-g nem por isso...

tenho na travessa frontal (superficie da água a 10 cms do vidro frontal) 70 PAR para os XR-E RB, e 150 PAR para os XP-g e mesmo debaixo dos leds tenho 340 para os XP-G e mais de 300 para os XR-e....

Disperdiço ligeiramente mais com os XP-G que são a 120º, em vez dos XR-e a 90º...

ok lá vou ter de testar de novo as lentes...
 :Big Grin: 
acho que não o vou fazer, sou muito teimoso, não gostei mesmo do efeito das lentes....

mas vou usar os reflectores de aluminio das T5 para impedir estar perdas...
tipo como se os dissipadores fossem uma t5...

deverá funcionar.

----------


## António Vitor

tenho 4 leds com lentes na sump, o foco fica bem mais concentrado, o problema é que perde mesmo a 360º...

A lente fica parte de fora do dissipador e eu vendo o led de cima consigo ver a lateral da lente, e mesmo por detrás do led e da lente, vejo perfeitamente a lente iluminada.

A única razão de eu ter tirado as lentes, tenho aqui muitas lentes que comprei, era que intuitivamente parecia menos luz...
julgo que seria verdade em alguns pontos noutros nem tanto...

o outro problema era a uniformidade...mesmo que tenhas excelentes valores PAR vais ter parte com bem menos...e se queres mais uniforme tens de afastar a calha...mais perdas

Julgo que não te dá mais luz...e também julgo que retira longevidade aos leds, menos uma coisa a oprimir a dissipação térmica.

A eficiência das lentes não é 100% diria que nalgumas destas minhas lentes talvez 70-80% quando mais apertadas pior.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

António, tu é que sabes como é obvio, só dei uma sugestão mais nada.

É obvio que as lentes não dão mais luz, só a concentram. Qd queres projectar a mesma luz mais longe, usas um reflector/lente com o feixe mais fechado, certo?  :SbOk3: 

Qt a perdas, sim, têm algumas. Mas mesmo assim, acho que sais a ganhar. Além que tb perdes menos nos vidros.  :SbOk3: 

Qt ao efeito termico das lentes, creio que seja desprezavel, o proprio fabricante não fala disso. A dissipação é feita pelo PCB. Acho que o efeito na longevidade é nulo.

----------


## António Vitor

Se o vidro tiver bem limpo, o vidro reflecte completamente a luz dos leds, é o mesmo principio das lentes dos leds..

o problema é quando aparece algas...
 :Smile: 

Quando meter mais leds deverei ter mais de 300 PAR mesmo no fundo, e condições para ter qualquer sps, mais em cima.
neste momento, existem sps que estão no limite...se não abaixo deste, e apenas sobrevivendo.

Por alguma razão não tenho problemas em manter montiporas com saúde e lps...
acroporas, são bem mais complicados...e o caso do sps que eu tenho com mais crescimento (acroporas), é mesmo na zona onde tenho mais PAR...pois...326-370.
não há milagres sem luz.

----------


## António Vitor

Estive a ler o artigo e parece que tenho os corais próximos do ponto de saturação fotossintética...
Feature Article: How Much Light?! Analyses of Selected Shallow Water Invertebrates' Light Requirements &mdash; Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine

já não sei...
mas de qualquer forma irei mesmo meter mais leds e retirar as t5 de vez...
se for muita luz posso rentabilizar e criar variações tipo nuvens...

----------


## António Vitor

até 10 metros temos pares acima de 500, e pelo que vi durante o dia, a inclinação do sol, não tem muita influência, tem mais as nuvens...
ISto vem em newtons, mas 1 newton=1 PAR, nos reefs como a água é mais transparente, será a coluna 1A e 1B.

A maior parte das acroporas vivem a menos de 10 metros, portanto o anterior artigo não será rigoroso digo eu...

----------


## António Vitor

QUANTUM SENSOR: Clear Sky Calculator, Apogee Instruments Inc.

mudem os valores das horas e vejam a queda no PAR ou PPF, ás 18 tem metade do que tem ao meio dia mais ou menos...
mas acima de 1000, mesmo que existam dias de grande nubelosidade nos reefs, dias limpos podem compensar...

Talvez seja preferivel ter oscilações de grande amplitude nos nossos aquário e um consumo médio de luz aceitável, tipo ter mesmo 600 PAR nalgumas zonas, durante um dia depois no outro nem por isso etc...
no final do mês a conta da luz não sofria, nem os corais.

é também bastante artificial a monotonia a nivel de luz...quando dizem que os corais morrem por luz a mais, se calhar se fosse menos tempo além de sobreviverem ficavam saudáveis...
não sei...

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Há um ano e tal eu tinha uma HQI 150W + 2 x T5 39W actinicas e substituí por uma maxspect G2 - 160W.

Fui burro e não fiz uma aclimatização capaz dos corais à nova calha e alguns corais ressentiram-se e empalideceram, em particular a anémona.

Passei a desligar os 2 leds de 30W e comecei a reintroduzi-los devagar. Actualmente já uso a totalidade dos leds durante 8 horas.

Agora noto que as coisas crescem tão ou mais rapidamente e têm tão boas cores do que com a HQI+T5 - tirando a anémona que ainda se mantém um bocado pálida.

Em relação aos leds UV, não se nota nenhuma diferença visível quando os tapo e a maxspect já não os usa nas novas calhas, tanto que eu estava a pensar substituí-los por azuis. 

O pessoal da fish-street talvez porque agora diz que as maxspect dão muitos problemas, agora também diz que que os leds violetas não servem pra nada.

----------


## António Vitor

> Há um ano e tal eu tinha uma HQI 150W + 2 x T5 39W actinicas e substituí por uma maxspect G2 - 160W.
> 
> Fui burro e não fiz uma aclimatização capaz dos corais à nova calha e alguns corais ressentiram-se e empalideceram, em particular a anémona.
> 
> Passei a desligar os 2 leds de 30W e comecei a reintroduzi-los devagar. Actualmente já uso a totalidade dos leds durante 8 horas.
> 
> Agora noto que as coisas crescem tão ou mais rapidamente e têm tão boas cores do que com a HQI+T5 - tirando a anémona que ainda se mantém um bocado pálida.
> 
> Em relação aos leds UV, não se nota nenhuma diferença visível quando os tapo e a maxspect já não os usa nas novas calhas, tanto que eu estava a pensar substituí-los por azuis. 
> ...


Curiosamente tive aqui vários corais, que morreram (No inicio dos leds), e ressurgiram de cavidades...
tipo de zonas com sombra...
 :Smile: 
conto pelo menos uns 5, de corais que já pensava que tinham morrido, e tinha mesmo tirado o esqueleto, restos que ficaram na rocha ressurgiram...
 :Big Grin: 
mas só de zonas à sombra...
muito interessante...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> O pessoal da fish-street talvez porque agora diz que as maxspect dão muitos problemas, agora também diz que que os leds violetas não servem pra nada.


Olá,

Que tipo de problemas? Não tinha conhecimento disso.

----------


## António Vitor

> Em relação aos leds UV, não se nota nenhuma diferença visível quando os tapo e a maxspect já não os usa nas novas calhas, tanto que eu estava a pensar substituí-los por azuis. 
> 
> O pessoal da fish-street talvez porque agora diz que as maxspect dão muitos problemas, agora também diz que que os leds violetas não servem pra nada.


Se este gráfico estiver correcto, é uma boa aposta...


tens o pico mesmo no azul!
e nunca no violeta!

Os únicos problemas que tive aqui no meu aquário foi sempre que mudei de iluminação, choques, talvez, eu  é mesmo para meter agora leds azuis e brancos meter pares "malucos", e deixar os corais se adaptarem...
E arranjar daqueles que ninguém consegue manter...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ricardo: Lembro-me de os ouvir falar nalgum lado que o controlador dava muitos problemas, que tiveram que substituir muitos.

----------


## António Vitor

> Ricardo: Lembro-me de os ouvir falar nalgum lado que o controlador dava muitos problemas, que tiveram que substituir muitos.


Quer dizer que o meu arduino é superior?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Olá,
> 
> Que tipo de problemas? Não tinha conhecimento disso.


Há um sub-forum no RC só para utilizadores de Maxpect em que referem falhas nas ventoinhas e nas fontes. A fishstreet tem substituído dentro da garantia. Agora diz se que o problema só afecta a promeira geração de calhas deles.

----------


## António Vitor

> Há um sub-forum no RC só para utilizadores de Maxpect em que referem falhas nas ventoinhas e nas fontes. A fishstreet tem substituído dentro da garantia. Agora diz se que o problema só afecta a promeira geração de calhas deles.


aconteceu-me algo semelhante com a minha calha duas das ventoinhas corroeram, devido a um efeito estranho, galvanização á distância...
 :Big Grin: 

formou-se mesmo pontes de óxido, mas foi só num tipo de ventoinhas, por causa de uns leds que as ventoinhas tinham que ficaram bem próximos do disspador...

daí achar que é bem possivel que lhes tenham surgido problemas inprevistos na primeira geração...e também que os tenham corrigido...é apenas normal...
 :Wink:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

António,

Estive a ver aquele assunto dos bis-95 e saemnpor cerca de 30 eu c portes incluídos quando cortados a 120cm.

Não sei se te ajuda.

Já agora, estive a estudar dois assuntos interessantes sobre a luz violeta dos 390 aos 440:

1 - ao usares o luxómetro não podes comparar leituras de violeta com as de azul 450nm como fizeste dado que o lumen por superfície mede a radiação visível e ali naquela região já estamos no limiar do invisível.
Exemplo: apontas o luxómetro para uma fonte pura de uv e a leitura é nula.
É por isso que os datasheets dos leds chegam ao royal blue e medem a sua produção radiométrica já não em lumens como ainda fazem no blue mas sim em mw. No violeta o efeito ainda é mais marcado.

2 - Da mesma maneira que abaixo de 15 metros o vermelho está ausente e este efeito começa se a notar logo aos 4 ou 5, o violeta também penetra menos que o azul pelo que a disponibilidade dessa radiação tão útil vista pelo gráfico da absorsão para a fotossíntese diminui drasticamente com a profundidade. O efeito anda pela metade do que se passará com o vermelho.

Conclusão: a grande força da radiação realmente utilizável na natureza para puxar pela clorofila A das zooxantelas deve andar na maior parte dos corais entre os 440 e os 470nm

----------


## António Vitor

> António,
> 
> Estive a ver aquele assunto dos bis-95 e saemnpor cerca de 30 eu c portes incluídos quando cortados a 120cm.
> 
> Não sei se te ajuda.
> 
> Já agora, estive a estudar dois assuntos interessantes sobre a luz violeta dos 390 aos 440:
> 
> 1 - ao usares o luxómetro não podes comparar leituras de violeta com as de azul 450nm como fizeste dado que o lumen por superfície mede a radiação visível e ali naquela região já estamos no limiar do invisível.
> ...


os royal blue acredita que com o luxometro, deram valores surreais...altos...comparando com os xp-g
ainda não é violeta...
nem uV...
os leds que tenho só produzem luz visivel...

eu também pensava que daria menos lux...
mas parece que lux não é a mesma coisa que lumens...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu estava a enfocar a análise nas conclusões que extraiste das super actinicas T5 que emitem muito na região dos violetas.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Já agora, por exemplo nas lâmpadas PAR38 referem isto nas especificações...




> Anodized finish prevents corrosion and rust


Portanto talvez valha a pena apostar na versão anodizada a preto da BIS95  :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu vou meter um bruto ecran de acrílico à frente do meu bis-95 que reduzirá mas não eliminará o mal. Artur li não sei bem onde que os dissipadores anodizados perdem um nadinha de capacidade de extracção de calor da pcb do led. Como vou usar XM L no meu projecto, toda a capacidade é pouca.  :Smile:

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu estava a enfocar a análise nas conclusões que extraiste das super actinicas T5 que emitem muito na região dos violetas.


pois...mesmo assim com os RB, apenas nos 450 +/- o valor alto é esquisito.

----------


## António Vitor

> Eu vou meter um bruto ecran de acrílico à frente do meu bis-95 que reduzirá mas não eliminará o mal. Artur li não sei bem onde que os dissipadores anodizados perdem um nadinha de capacidade de extracção de calor da pcb do led. Como vou usar XM L no meu projecto, toda a capacidade é pouca.


A corrosão do meu foi apenas muito localizada, e deveu-se a condensações, que injectaram corrente no dissipador...ISto é aluminio...

Não foram toques de sal...

O acrilico que coloquei serviu!

está ainda em excelente estado, e deverá durar por decadas, calculo que irá conviver comigo por muitas gerações de leds...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Nuno e António e resto dos interessaods em Leds + T5 deem uma olhada neste tópico se ainda não o conhecem. Tem leituras Par de uma calha de 5 T5 + 60W the Leds.

My 47G Rimless T5/LED Hybrid SPS Tank - Reef Central Online Community

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Nuno e António e resto dos interessaods em Leds + T5 deem uma olhada neste tópico se ainda não o conhecem. Tem leituras Par de uma calha de 5 T5 + 60W the Leds.
> 
> My 47G Rimless T5/LED Hybrid SPS Tank - Reef Central Online Community


Excelente tópico mas diria que ao contrário do que queremos. No nosso caso as T5 complementarão os leds. Neste parece o inverso mas não quer isto dizer que não dê indicações muito úteis.

----------


## António Vitor

Interessante tópico Marco!
Obrigado.

Só saberei se realmente preciso das t5, depois da próxima aventura...
Entretanto estou a fabricar umas micro calhas para a sump, depois mostro...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Interessante tópico Marco!
> Obrigado.
> 
> Só saberei se realmente preciso das t5, depois da próxima aventura...
> Entretanto estou a fabricar umas micro calhas para a sump, depois mostro...


 Mostra, mostra!!!

P.S.:Vais ficar agora com quantos leds brancos XP-G? :Whistle:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Porque não testas os XM-L?

Se quiseres eu mando vir uns para ti quando fizer a minha encomenda.

----------


## António Vitor

> Mostra, mostra!!!
> 
> P.S.:Vais ficar agora com quantos leds brancos XP-G?


 70 leds brancos
e 64 azuis uns royal outros blue...
cerca de 300 watts, o que estou a gastar agora com t5 + leds.

amanhã devo acabar os micro projectores para a sump depois meto fotos...

será para iluminar o mangal, e claro...o meu piece of resistance...o algaescrubber, dos dois lados!

----------


## António Vitor

Ter em atenção que vai tudo a 700 mA, portanto os xp-g gastariam 2.2W cada...e os XR-e (blue e royal blue) perto de 2.5w...

querop que isto dure por muito tempo, e quero ter mais eficiência...
ok é luz como o caraças, mas a a minha outra ideia é colocar um modo aleatório, de uma forma inteligente, e criar variações de intensidade.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

> Porque não testas os XM-L?
> 
> Se quiseres eu mando vir uns para ti quando fizer a minha encomenda.


não quero gastar mais dinheiro...
só tenho de comprar nesta fase os leds azuis, (já tinha os leds brancos, comprados da outra vez...) deixo voçes testarem por mim..
 :Wink: 
mas thanks...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Os XM-L não são leds com luz muito concentrada? O ideal na iluminação do aquário é ter leds mais espalhados, como os XR-E e XP-G de cerca de 3W, para ter uma iluminação mais uniforme... Com os XM-L provavelmente iria ser mais tipo HQI...

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> Os XM-L não são leds com luz muito concentrada? O ideal na iluminação do aquário é ter leds mais espalhados, como os XR-E e XP-G de cerca de 3W, para ter uma iluminação mais uniforme... Com os XM-L provavelmente iria ser mais tipo HQI...


daqui a uns dias logo te digo poe experiência propria  :SbOk: 

so + uns dias para acabar de montar

 :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> não quero gastar mais dinheiro...
> só tenho de comprar nesta fase os leds azuis, (já tinha os leds brancos, comprados da outra vez...) deixo voçes testarem por mim..
> 
> mas thanks...


De qualquer maneira vou mandar vir alguns a mais pelo que te posso ceder um para brincares.

----------


## António Vitor

> De qualquer maneira vou mandar vir alguns a mais pelo que te posso ceder um para brincares.


pago-te então 1 para brincar...
 :Wink: 

Abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## Sérgio Murra

> Curiosamente tive aqui vários corais, que morreram (No inicio dos leds), e ressurgiram de cavidades...
> tipo de zonas com sombra...
> 
> conto pelo menos uns 5, de corais que já pensava que tinham morrido, e tinha mesmo tirado o esqueleto, restos que ficaram na rocha ressurgiram...
> 
> mas só de zonas à sombra...
> muito interessante...


Olá,

Por curiosidade, quais as espécies de corais em que isto aconteceu?

Cumprimentos,

Sérgio

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá,
> 
> Por curiosidade, quais as espécies de corais em que isto aconteceu?
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Sérgio


acroporas, e uma turbinaria

----------


## António Vitor

comprei estes dissipadores micro, para 10W e coloquei 4 XP-g em cada um...
vou alimentar estes a 1 A.

Já experimentei e aquecem pouco, melhor que o dissipador para cpu, pelo menos passivamente...não aquece acima de 45ºC.

Agora já retirei todas as luzes tradicionais da sump.
O algaescrubber já tem mais luz, o mangal também, e talvez as algas tenham de sofrer com ligeiramente menos luz amarela...que se lixe.
é da maneira que crescem mais devagar.

Podem ver dissipadores, colei os xp-g juntos ao centro...
e arranjei uma tampa, para impedir que salpicos dêem cabo dos leds...sem lentes, não por opção, mas porque as lentes ficavam encavalitadas, e eu tinha de meter os leds na zona mais espessa do dissipador...

fotos:






Última foto Tirada com flash, portanto dá ideia de menos luz, erradamente...
 :Wink: 
ISto até fica mais barato que comprar lâmpadas a 24w das fluorescentes económicas...
os XP-g aranjo ao desbarato a pouco mais de 3 euros casa...

----------


## António Vitor

comparem esta foto, com esta...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> os XP-g aranjo ao desbarato a pouco mais de 3 euros


Onde é isso?  :yb663:

----------


## António Vitor

já conhecem o sitio, mas está a mais de 4 euros...
devo ter feito confusão com os XP-e que comprei blue...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> já conhecem o sitio, mas está a mais de 4 euros...
> devo ter feito confusão com os XP-e que comprei blue...


MP por favor. ;-)

----------


## António Vitor

> MP por favor. ;-)


é no ledrise.com...
está a 4 e picos euros branco, os xp-e é que estão bem baratos...

LedRise - High Power LEDs
LedRise - High Power LEDs

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Pelo que vi no datasheet, o XP-E e o XR-E serão equivalentes em luz produzida embora o primeiro seja menor em tamanho e maior em ângulo de emissão. 

Esses PCB quadrados dão para aparafusar ou só se fixam com epoxy térmica?

----------


## António Vitor

> Pelo que vi no datasheet, o XP-E e o XR-E serão equivalentes em luz produzida embora o primeiro seja menor em tamanho e maior em ângulo de emissão. 
> 
> Esses PCB quadrados dão para aparafusar ou só se fixam com epoxy térmica?


desmontei um pcb quadrado, há uns meses, e não tinha ligação metal com metal, entre led (parte para arrefecimento no centro)...e a placa onde colas...

ou seja tinha o pcb uma pelicula fina, a fazer de intermediário para a temperatura.
o que não abona em termos de arrefecimento...fica mais fácil a construção do tal pcb quadrado.
mas funciona...e se calhar a quebra é negligénciável...mas está lá..

tenho ainda leds a 100% desses na minha calha a funcionar bem, o problema inicial deveu-se a eu ter tocado nos leds, pelicula de gordura, e acontece o mesmo que nas HQI queimam...fica obscurecidos, e a funcionar...

não sei se dá para aparafusar, mas é mais complicado...eu como colo tudo...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado!
O que dizes leva-me a supor que essas bases deixam um pouco a desejar para soluções mais complexas do ponto de vista térmico.
O preço é que é agradável!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Eu NMHO penso que os Star PCB são a melhor solução... até porque se passar por soldar os fios... temos 2 hipóteses de errar em '-' e '+', pois são 3 os contactos... :Coradoeolhos: 

E a área de dissipação são 20mm de diâmetro (Star PCB) para 10x10mm (Square PCB).

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

infelizmente não percebo muito de electrónica nem posso ajudar neste caso
mas recebi uma calha vertex
embora tenha pedido explicação técnicas sobre os leds ainda não recebi nada

não sei se ajuda mas fiquei abismado com os leds da calha

se for possivel a quem perceba, copiar os leds ou analisar através da foto para perceber como é que eles fazem e copiar para os diy pode ser que se consiga uma calha com muita qualidade a baixo preço

tenho pena de não ter tirado mais fotos pormenorizadamente   :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 


Boas Carlos,

Acho que essas calhas Vertex têm esses módulos com duas linhas de 8 leds... Possivelmente serão leds brancos XP-G e leds azuis XR-E ou XP-E...

Uma dica (se as coisas se mantém desde a última experiência DIY em led), na foto, os leds que aparecem a branco são os azuis, e os que aparecem a amarelo são os brancos...  :SbSourire2: 

O resto, parecem estar embutidos numa placa PCB com circuito electrónico impresso já mais complexa... difícil de imitar ou replicar...

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Carlos a ideia que tens de ter muita luz nisso é que basta não terem lentes para dar uma ideia de mais devido ao espalho maior, depois só nesse PCB de penso sensivelmente cerca de 15 a 25 cm/2 não? Tens logo 8 leds brancos e outros 8 Royal Blue pelo que percebi (lente amarela são os brancos e os outros os Royal Blue), logo mesmo que esses leds fossem de 1W cada o que não será o caso de certeza só nesse quadradosito tens muita luz para a área que ele vai cobrir por baixo, agora isso multiplicado por 12 ou mais placas dessas que a calha tem se não estou em erro, claro que vai dar muito pois imaginemos que se no mínimo sejam leds a trabalhar a 3W temos 12 (placas) x 16 (leds cada placa) = 192 leds

Hummm, 192 x 3W = 576W logo não devem estar a trabalhar na sua potencia máxima visto o fabricante dizer que a calha é de cerca 400 e tal watt certo? Sorry não tenho as especificações certas nem consigo encontrar.


Tudo o resto a volta da placa são drivers e certamente microcontroladores para regular e fazer as mariquices todas que a calha permite fazer, claro que nesse campo tecnologicamente esta muito avançada até tendo a possibilidade de ser controlada remotamente wireless pelo PC através de uma pen que faz a ligação certamente usando 2,4Ghz ou mesmo um canal Bluethooth, mas na minha opinião estas funcionalidades para alem de se pagarem e encarecerem o preço final acho piada e compreendo que os clientes deste tipo de produto o achem também, mas penso ser só uma fase de tempo, pois após tudo devidamente regulado como se pretende é deixar a trabalhar 365 dias por ano e não se volta geralmente a mexer.

Quanto ao facto de a luz poder acender de um lado para outro e etc. para alem do factor de piada estético não sei que vantagens trará para os vivos e será que na natureza mesmo existirá um coral que fique metade a sombra e outra metade ao sol, isto para os tamanhos normais que geralmente temos nos nossos aquários?  :Coradoeolhos: 

No entanto não posso de deixar de dizer que me parece realmente um grande avião esta Illumina e me deixa um pouco babado, mas talvez por estar muito por dentro das tecnologias que fazem e se podem usar para estas coisas acho demasiado para o utilizador normal e comum.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok para quem estava curioso sobre as características dos leds usados na Vertex aqui fica um PDF que encontrei e como tal não estava longe da verdade pois referem isto:

- 6 Cree XPE LEDs per 300mm/1, each LED operating at 750 mA/~2.5W.

Mas aqui está o link para verem toda a restante informação:

http://www.vertexaquaristik.com/2011-01-12%20Illumilux%20Flyer_final.pdf

----------


## António Vitor

> Quanto ao facto de a luz poder acender de um lado para outro e etc. para alem do factor de piada estético não sei que vantagens trará para os vivos e será que na natureza mesmo existirá um coral que fique metade a sombra e outra metade ao sol, isto para os tamanhos normais que geralmente temos nos nossos aquários? 
> 
> No entanto não posso de deixar de dizer que me parece realmente um grande avião esta Illumina e me deixa um pouco babado, mas talvez por estar muito por dentro das tecnologias que fazem e se podem usar para estas coisas acho demasiado para o utilizador normal e comum.


A minha faz isso... sinceramente não serve para nada...
mariquices...
Acho que coisas como simulação de nuvens e etc, seja mais importante.

Se é tudo XP-E então tem relativamente menos uns pózinhos de performance que a minha (lumen por watt). que tem xr-E e XP-g.

cortornaram alguns custos, sabendo que existem leds mais eficientes, e mais caros...A minha tem 1 ano e já na altura existia xp-g.

Não tenho qualquer dúvida que se existisse dinheiro para investir um tuga qualquer conseguiria fazer melhor que esses alemães...mas claro para se ter sucesso, é necessário boa imagem, e reduzir nos custos, mesmo que isso piore o produto final.

O problema são os fios, fabricar pcb desse nivel, é necessário equipamento...e quem o imprime em portugal pcb, de diversas camadas, faz isso a preços proibitivos...
Há quem corte plástico, e faça moldes como deve ser, o problema é criar pcb desse nivel, é necessário algum investimento, e sem resultados imediatos do investimento...
é complicado...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Quanto às luzes acenderem e apagarem dum lado para o outro só vejo alguma virtude se a incidência apresentar um ângulo relativamente agressivo permutindo assim iluminar a base dos corais.

Quanto ao uso dos XR-E a 700mA nesta calha faz todo o sentido já que ainda assim é uma solução a preço interessante e já suficientemente segura e madura.

----------


## António Vitor

> Quanto às luzes acenderem e apagarem dum lado para o outro só vejo alguma virtude se a incidência apresentar um ângulo relativamente agressivo permutindo assim iluminar a base dos corais.
> 
> Quanto ao uso dos XR-E a 700mA nesta calha faz todo o sentido já que ainda assim é uma solução a preço interessante e já suficientemente segura e madura.


Se isso reduzir o preço final sim...
mas a diferença entre XP-E e XP-g ainda é qualquer coisa...
 :Wink: 
25% menos luz?
só nos brancos claro, ainda não se fabricam XP-g azuis...

A nomenclatura dos leds da Cree, acho que a letra final será a geração...um XM-L (o L vem depois do G é de uma geração posterior)
ou seja passaram do G directamente para o L, mas terá existido em laboratório o h, i e o j...
 :Big Grin: 
O M (no XM-L), ou P no (xP-G ou XP-e), , é apenas a package, ou o involucro, lente e etc...
para ficarmos a perceber como estas coisas na cree funciona...

ou seja o XR-E e o XP-E são o mesmo led, em involucros diferentes...

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> ou seja o XR-E e o XP-E são o mesmo led, em involucros diferentes...


Exacto! Basta olhar para os datasheets. A diferença é no tamanho e no ângulo de emissão que é mais aberto nos XP-E. O resto é basicamente igual.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Hoje li uma notícia no jornal, que pode significar um grande avanço e poupança para nós aquariofilistas.

O 1º Túnel de Londres a ser iluminado exclusivamente por LED's 

LEDs Magazine - LED lighting installed in London road tunnel



Assim que os LED's se tornarem no tipo de iluminação mais usado, aposto que os preços vão descer imenso. É um bom sinal, a iluminação pública passar a ser feita por LED's.

(PS: Já agora comparem a diferença de luz de um túnel para o outro... extraordinário!)

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Hoje li uma notícia no jornal, que pode significar um grande avanço e poupança para nós aquariofilistas.
> 
> 
> (PS: Já agora comparem a diferença de luz de um túnel para o outro... extraordinário!)


Excelente notícia! Acho é que deveriam ter usado warm whites e não cool whites como aparenta. Reparem na diferença de cor. O coolwhite na iluminação doméstica tende a ser evitado por causar indisposição em algumas pessoas.

Uma outra revolução que pode vir atrás dos leds e das energias renováveis é o possível aparecimento de soluções eléctricas locais exclusivamente de corrente contínua. Era interessante a comunidade internacional organizar-se e encontrar um standard (por exemplo as casas poderiam ter fichas com 4 fios: -12, 0, 5 e + 12 Volts). Muito do equipamento eléctrico iria ser simplificado. A poupança mundial poderia ser astronómica.

----------


## António Vitor

> Excelente notícia! Acho é que deveriam ter usado warm whites e não cool whites como aparenta. Reparem na diferença de cor. O coolwhite na iluminação doméstica tende a ser evitado por causar indisposição em algumas pessoas.
> 
> Uma outra revolução que pode vir atrás dos leds e das energias renováveis é o possível aparecimento de soluções eléctricas locais exclusivamente de corrente contínua. Era interessante a comunidade internacional organizar-se e encontrar um standard (por exemplo as casas poderiam ter fichas com 4 fios: -12, 0, 5 e + 12 Volts). Muito do equipamento eléctrico iria ser simplificado. A poupança mundial poderia ser astronómica.


Se calhar o Edison tinha razão e não o Tesla...
O problema é que os interesses de grupos fortes sobrepoem-se aos da população.

Mesmo que as turbinas eólicas produzam em 12v, vale a pena carregar as pessoas com transformadores, porque assim obrigam a gastar mais energia.
Eu não acredito em benfeitores, nem na nossa democracia.
Se é benéfica para a maior parte da população, e prejudicial para alguns sectores económicos fortes, eu já sei quem ganha...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Mesmo que as turbinas eólicas produzam em 12v, vale a pena carregar as pessoas com transformadores, porque assim obrigam a gastar mais energia.


António, tenho que discordar ctg!  :SbSourire2: 

O motivo porque se usa alta tensão, não é obrigar ninguem a comprar transformadores, mas sim pq tens a mesma potência com correntes mais baixas.

A corrente é que leva a perdas nos cabos, não a tensão!  :SbOk: 

Se usasses 12V, esgotavas as minas de cobre para fazer cabos para transportar de forma eficiente a energia até casa.  :SbSourire2: 

Olha para os cabos que vai da bateria do teu carro até ao motor de arranque, e percebes o que te digo.  :SbOk2: 

abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> António, tenho que discordar ctg! 
> 
> O motivo porque se usa alta tensão, não é obrigar ninguem a comprar transformadores, mas sim pq tens a mesma potência com correntes mais baixas.
> 
> A corrente é que leva a perdas nos cabos, não a tensão! 
> 
> Se usasses 12V, esgotavas as minas de cobre para fazer cabos para transportar de forma eficiente a energia até casa. 
> 
> Olha para os cabos que vai da bateria do teu carro até ao motor de arranque, e percebes o que te digo. 
> ...


Eu sei, daí o Tesla ter ganho a discussão com o edison, julgo que só depois da morte de ambos...O Edison que queria corrente continua à força...

Se a fonte de energia estiver longe, existem perdas brutais, só com cabos bastante grossos sim...
 :Big Grin: 

Mas o Nuno, pode ter razão se a fonte de energia estiver próxima tenho aqui uns "moinhos" eólicos a poucos metros, já pode fazer sentido usar corrente continua, as perdas de transporte, podem ser baixas...

aliás se eu implementasse um sistema de energia alternativa em casa, enfiava corrente 12v em algumas fichas, se calhar até usava fichas tipo do UK, para não haver enganos...
 :Big Grin: 

nada de conversores, era logo 12v ou quanto muito 24v.

Em vez de vender a energia à EDP, eu usava em casa...
imaginar esta situação...
só leds a ser alimentados pelo gerador fotovoltaico, se passasse uma nuvem, existia menos intensidade, os leds não queimavam por isso reduziam de intensidade...

como temos até em média o céu pouco nublado, era capaz de dar...
lá estou eu a divagar...
bastava um que de-se uns 400 watts no pico.
 :Big Grin: 

João, vou mesmo meter umas lentes nos meus leds, encontrei com perdas apenas de 10% para os xp-g, xp-e uns da clarco.

foco elipticos, que faz sentido num aquário rectangular, embora sejam bastante fechados 25/45.
só irei montar nos leds mais próximos das laterais do aquário traseira e frontal.

Na frente irei ter os XR-e, que como têm apenas 90º nas lentes de origem, não vou meter lentes, na traseira como vai ser xp-e já irei colocar quer nos azuis quer nos brancos, na frente fica só os xp-g.

devo precisar aí de umas 50 lentes...+/-
ainda não sei quantos leds vou meter atrás...

Como irei ter mais cobertura, os leds vão incidir também mais nas laterais, com perdas grandes...
As lentes que aqui tenho, não as consigo usar sem meter cola de silicone mesmo nas lentes...daí achar que posso comprometer as lentes com a opacidade das laterais da lente...e AUMENTAR as perdas.

Tenho aqui bastantes lentes, que sobraram... quem quiser para colocar em xp-g ou xp-e star (nos quadrados pcb esqueçam) eu ofereço...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

http://www.carclo-optics.com/opticse...p?id_optics=28

na altura que fiz o meu diy não existiam...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Acho que fazes mt bem em usar lentes!  :SbOk: 

Qt a usares só na periferia, é uma abordagem. Como te tinha dito, se fosse eu a fazer, não punha lentes nas filas do meio, punha depois 60º nas seguintes, e 30º nos ultimos, periferia mesmo. 

Imaginando uma calha com 10 filas de led's, 4 filas do meio, sem lentes (ou qt muito 90º), as 2 filas a seguir para cada lado com lentes a 60º, e a ultima fila de cada lado a 30º.

Depois queremos medidas da calha com lentes! (se não for pedir muito! )

Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Acho que fazes mt bem em usar lentes! 
> 
> Qt a usares só na periferia, é uma abordagem. Como te tinha dito, se fosse eu a fazer, não punha lentes nas filas do meio, punha depois 60º nas seguintes, e 30º nos ultimos, periferia mesmo. 
> 
> Imaginando uma calha com 10 filas de led's, 4 filas do meio, sem lentes (ou qt muito 90º), as 2 filas a seguir para cada lado com lentes a 60º, e a ultima fila de cada lado a 30º.
> 
> Depois queremos medidas da calha com lentes! (se não for pedir muito! )
> 
> Abraço


A calha tem neste momento 1m por 20 cms de largura, vai ter 1 metro por 30 cms de largura.

O aquário tem 120 cmx60 de largox50 altura.

AS elipticas, são mais eficientes, porque são menos apertadas.
daí eu querer usar elipticas.

Por usares lentes perdes lumens.
mas também desperdiças menos prós lados.

É pesares bem os prós e contras.
Isto no DIY, dá para tipo fazer o fato á medida, é como os costureiros...

No centro não vale mesmo a pena usar lentes porque o desperdicio prós lados cai no aquário...e o muito pouco que possa bater no vidro, é inferior á perda de se usar lentes...

Estas lentes são diferentes das anteriores que coloquei.
Tinha dificuldade em as colocar nos tais pcb quadrados e mesmo nos star pcb, por serem grandes e não tinha os apoios destas para as colar.
ou seja usava mesmo cola na propria lente...

o que retirava de certeza parte da eficiência da lente.de certeza!
quanto não sei quantificar. dependia da cola que usava a mais.

Este upgrade da minha calha, de certeza que vou conseguir acima de 400 PAR no areão.
ok é um grande abuso eu sei...
mas vou compensar com simulações de nuvens e etc...
 :Wink: 
O consumo vai ser menor, e vou ter melhores corais, assim espero.

----------


## António Vitor

Como toda a gente sabe coloquei mais 30% de leds...e retirei as t5...
 :Big Grin: 

Agora reparei noutra coisa...
de certeza e farei medições para provar que tenho quebras de mais de 10% por causa do acrilico que tenho, e uma solução deste tipo?
Anti Glare Plexiglass

antiglare?
será que não cairia tanto?

experimentar um acrilico mais fino?
opiniões...precisam-se!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite António

Pelo que sei há 2 tipos de acrílico.
A CHM Acrilicos pode-te esclarecer.

Mas o Plexi (Plexiglass é marca registada) enquadra-se num dos tipos. Um é mais macio que o outro, algo assim... até o cheiro do acrílico quando cortado é diferente...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Eu fiz um refúgio em acrílico e a única coisa que posso dizer é que a qualidade visual desse tanque é francamente superior à de qualquer aquário de vidro que conheço. Isso leva-me a supor que as perdas serão mínimas.

Acrescento que as lentes para led provavelmente seräo do mesmo material pelo que a própria indústria da coisa assume a qualidade dessa solução.

----------


## António Vitor

fico mais contente Nuno, já cá tenho a cola...

fica as fotos do meu upgrade.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

:yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

E impacto visual? aumentou mt a luz?

Puses-te mais 2 filas de led's não foi?

----------


## António Vitor

> E impacto visual? aumentou mt a luz?
> 
> Puses-te mais 2 filas de led's não foi?


A mulher diz que está igual...mas eu acho que aumentou...
atenção que eu antes gastava 280 (com a t5) e estou a gastar 260w.

não esquecendo que coloquei lentes, e acho que vou colocar lentes em todas as filas menos nas duas centrais.

Vou tentar que me emprestem o medidor de PAR para confirmar, só assim.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> A mulher diz que está igual...mas eu acho que aumentou...
> atenção que eu antes gastava 280 (com a t5) e estou a gastar 260w.
> 
> não esquecendo que coloquei lentes, e acho que vou colocar lentes em todas as filas menos nas duas centrais.
> 
> Vou tentar que me emprestem o medidor de PAR para confirmar, só assim.


O pessoal do lado de lá do charco está um bocadinho mais organizado que nós. 
Consequentemente cada cidade americana com mais de 100,000 habitantes tem normalmente um clube de apaixonados de aquariofilia salgada.
Ora cada um desses clubes tem o seu medidor de par e outros equipamentos interessantes como culturas de plancton etc.

Por cá não há disso mas pelo menos temos Senhores (maiúscula minha) que apesar de venderem os próprios produtos, não têm problemas em emprestá-los ao pessoal do DIY (supostamente maus clientes porque em vez de comprar feito procuram fazer por si).
Registem o meu aplauso público a tal atitude! :Palmas:

----------


## António Vitor

:SbOk:  :SbOk: 


> O pessoal do lado de lá do charco está um bocadinho mais organizado que nós. 
> Consequentemente cada cidade americana com mais de 100,000 habitantes tem normalmente um clube de apaixonados de aquariofilia salgada.
> Ora cada um desses clubes tem o seu medidor de par e outros equipamentos interessantes como culturas de plancton etc.
> 
> Por cá não há disso mas pelo menos temos Senhores (maiúscula minha) que apesar de venderem os próprios produtos, não têm problemas em emprestá-los ao pessoal do DIY (supostamente maus clientes porque em vez de comprar feito procuram fazer por si).
> Registem o meu aplauso público a tal atitude!


Também quero fazer o mesmo!
Mais uma vez agradeço ao Pessoal da bubbles-shop!
 :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,

A distribuição dos leds na calha é aproximadamente filas de 9 leds brancos alternadas com filas de 9 leds azuis?

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António,
> 
> A distribuição dos leds na calha é aproximadamente filas de 9 leds brancos alternadas com filas de 9 leds azuis?


é interpolado, no fundo tenho 6 filas...

faço um boneco:

+ - + - + -  + - + - + -  + - + - + -
- +  - + - +  - + - + - +  - + - + - +
+ - + - + -  + - + - + -  + - + - + -
- +  - + - +  - + - + - +  - + - + - +
+ - + - + -  + - + - + -  + - + - + -
- +  - + - +  - + - + - +  - + - + - +

tomar atenção que em todos os bucks com 700 mA a alimentar xp-g tenho em vez de 6, 7 leds xp-g, e portanto até tenho mais uns leds que não estão aqui representados, e que adicionei aleatoriamente...
é meter uns 6 "+" (tomando como "+" a representação dos xp-g brancos) a mais aleatoriamente no boneco...


nas novas linhas (2) meti só 6 leds xpg por buck, e portanto está bem representada no boneco, isto porque aumentei a amperagem dos bucks para 1000 mA (tinha a mais e não quis gastar dinheiro), os XP-E azuis ficaram a 700 mA.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

E fotos de geral do aquário com antes e depois?  :yb665:

----------


## António Vitor

> E fotos de geral do aquário com antes e depois?


não tirei ainda foto mas fiz um filme...
no entanto isto é tremendamente subjectivo, já que a camera se comporta e se altera de acordo com a iluminação...
 :Big Grin: 
eu nem tenho controlo nisso..´. pelo menos nos filmes...nas fotos já tenho ...logo tiro uma foto. fotos antigas tenho aqui muitas...com 1 mes prá ai...
posto depois
mais logo.

&#x202a;100 2534&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

pelo que me dá a entender reduziu o tempo de exposição e bem...logo mais luz.
 :Wink: 
pela qualidade do filme.

----------


## Alexandre Dax

> não tirei ainda foto mas fiz um filme...
> no entanto isto é tremendamente subjectivo, já que a camera se comporta e se altera de acordo com a iluminação...
> 
> eu nem tenho controlo nisso..´. pelo menos nos filmes...nas fotos já tenho ...logo tiro uma foto. fotos antigas tenho aqui muitas...com 1 mes prá ai...
> posto depois
> mais logo.
> 
> &#x202a;100 2534&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube
> 
> ...



Essas Monti... estão muito feias LOL estão demasiado grandes LOL 
Se quizeres posso ficar com uns fraguezitos só mesmo para te aliviar a carga que tens no aquario ehehehehehe

 :SbOk5:  muito bom

----------


## António Vitor

> Essas Monti... estão muito feias LOL estão demasiado grandes LOL 
> Se quizeres posso ficar com uns fraguezitos só mesmo para te aliviar a carga que tens no aquario ehehehehehe
> 
>  muito bom


qunado quiseres é só vir cá que eu nunca nego frags à borla a ninguém!
principalmente das minhas montiporas...que são pequeninas...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

Fui medir a temperatura da calha e leds ..
afinal um termometro humano consegue medir, desses que conseguem ler os infravermelhos.
(está dentro dos valores da temperatura humanos.)
temperatura da calha 35 graus (10ºC acima da temperatura ambiente)
temperatura mesmo na zona mais quente do led: 39ºC nos XR-E e 38ºc nos xp-G

parece muito bem!

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

> Vou tentar que me emprestem o medidor de PAR para confirmar, só assim.


*Olá Vitor,já podes passar por cá para levantar o medidor de PAR (profissional)
Como sempre a Bubbles tem sempre disponivel para clientes sem qualquer custo,foi um investimento a pensar nos clientes para poderem medir com precisão as suas iluminações sejam elas ou não compradas e até para os aficionados de DIY que precisam de medir a eficácia dos seus projectos,por isso podem sempre contar com a Bubbles.
Obrigado pelos agradeçimentos*

----------


## António Vitor

> *Olá Vitor,já podes passar por cá para levantar o medidor de PAR (profissional)
> Como sempre a Bubbles tem sempre disponivel para clientes sem qualquer custo,foi um investimento a pensar nos clientes para poderem medir com precisão as suas iluminações sejam elas ou não compradas e até para os aficionados de DIY que precisam de medir a eficácia dos seus projectos,por isso podem sempre contar com a Bubbles.
> Obrigado pelos agradeçimentos*


Já sabes amanhã tou ai, falei com o Paulo, e vou buscar também um peixito que faz aqui falta...
 :Big Grin: 

Obrigado eu, aliás todos nós aficionados...

A ideia que o DIY faz perder negócio é errada...
até porque temos orçamentos limitados, e se não gastamos nisto ou aquilo e se sobra gastamos noutras coisas...
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

Já coloco valores exactos, mas consigo ter 350 no aparelho apogee da Bubbles, isto no fundo do aquário, com o modo na iluminação artificial.
no sol, atinge 400 PAR, agora com leds não sei qual o mais correcto.

Porque uma coisa é fluorescentes outra Leds...não tem nada a ver...

Daqui a bocado coloco fotos com as zonas distintas e os valores correctos.

acho que já chega...diria...

No entanto tive uma Desagradável surpresa, os testes que usava para o cálcio já deviam estar estragados, ou se calhar era de nascença...

Com o novo teste da salifert, deu-me 360 PPM cálcio com o anterior teste (que não vou dizer a marca), estava a dar 440 ppm...
lol

Vou começar apenas a usar salifert... parecem ser mesmo bons testes...
como é que eu sei que o teste de cálcio deveria dar mais baixo e portanto o salifert é o verdadeiro...
com valores de KH a atingir 15, e 12 agora, concerteza que teria de ter cálcio baixo....

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> *Olá Vitor,já podes passar por cá para levantar o medidor de PAR (profissional)
> Como sempre a Bubbles tem sempre disponivel para clientes sem qualquer custo,foi um investimento a pensar nos clientes para poderem medir com precisão as suas iluminações sejam elas ou não compradas e até para os aficionados de DIY que precisam de medir a eficácia dos seus projectos,por isso podem sempre contar com a Bubbles.
> Obrigado pelos agradeçimentos*


 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## António Vitor

aqui está!

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-xxt3e_6bi4...600/parJPG.jpg


Curiosamente o meu PAR aumenta até tocar na superficie (combinação da luz de mais leds), por causa da lentes e da abertura da luz dos leds...cai por causa da água e continua a subir, até determinada altura, tenho exactamente 48 cms de altura de água (medidos agora, o aquário está mesmo cheio até ao topo...(até às travessas)

Outra coisa que reparei é as algas viverem e reproduzirem muito bem com pares abaixo dos 100....
mas mesmo em frente dos leds da rede tenho acima de 400 de PAR.

No lado esquerdo existem muita pedra que faz sombra a alguns leds, e o efeito combinatório dos leds sem lente processa-se pior.

no entanto acho que tenho luz para quase todos os SPS mesmo cá em baixo (ao centro)

Se ainda não sabem o meu tanque tem 120x50x60 (na realidade 48 cms de altura de água), os valores que coloquei à excepção dos 3 ao centro e em cima são todos dos corais...
Estes valores da superficie e os 2 valores dentro de água ao centro, são exactamente a 30 cms da frente e de trás.

Também fica provado que as lentes não melhoram muito, talvez mas só nas zonas mais periféricas, é que as lentes quebram alguma da potência, dando a ilusão de mais luz, mas é apenas ilusão.

por exemplo no centro apanho com a luz dos leds da direita e da esquerda, que de outra forma não apanhava...
Continuo a achar que lentes só na periferia...

----------


## António Vitor

Usei o modo luz artificial para o sensor...mesmo que eu pense que talvez fosse mais correcto usar a calibração para o sol.

----------


## António Vitor

Que acham chega?
demais?
ainda falta?
 :Big Grin: 

É que agora estou com 268W (medidos há bocado meti mais um led), o que mesmo em t5 seria muitas T5...
isto para 360 litros, estou cada vez mais próximo do Watt por litro.
mas sinceramente isto deve chegar...
 :Big Grin: 

tenho corais SPS que cresceram e bem com menos do que 300, agora todos têm acima disso.(SPS)

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Também fica provado que as lentes não melhoram muito, talvez mas só nas zonas mais periféricas, é que as lentes quebram alguma da potência, dando a ilusão de mais luz, mas é apenas ilusão.
> 
> por exemplo no centro apanho com a luz dos leds da direita e da esquerda, que de outra forma não apanhava...
> Continuo a achar que lentes só na periferia...


Pois... Excelente informação!  :Palmas: 

Eu, mas sou mesmo só eu sem qualquer dado científico, tenho para mim que lentes nos leds, só para quem gosta de efeito spot ou com ângulos acima dos 90º. Basta ver as especificações das lentes para ver que têm rendimentos na casa dos 85%, logo para onde vai o resto?

Na periferia, e até por causa das travas francesas, acho que era de colocar até lentes de 40º ou algo parecido... Agora no resto...

Para além disso digam o que disserem, e mais uma vez sem dados científicos, uma lente aquece sempre mais um led. Digo eu... :yb624:

----------


## António Vitor

Hugo, como isto até trabalha em valores próximos da temperatura humana, consigo ler, com alguma exactidão, com um desses termometros de leitura de infravermelhos para medir febres, não me parece que a lente mude muito a temperatura mas logo verifico...
como tinha dito não encontrei nenhum led com mais de 38-39 graus...
tenho alguns a 1000mA outros a 700 mA e sinceramente não reparei diferenças.
Mais logo eu verifico com mais exactidão e até descobrir diferenças entre bucks diferentes.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Não sei que lentes estão a usar, nem as características técnicas das mesmas, se poderem deixar aqui essa informação para ser analisada era bom, agora não consigo compreender porque dizem essas lentes tirar o rendimento/eficiência, afinal não se trata nada mais nada menos que como um reflector para T5, serve para concentrar a luz num só ponto devido a fechar o ângulo do feixe.

Sem dados adicionais só posso falar das que uso da Prolight mais uma vez e volto aqui a deixar as especificações da de 45 graus que é a que uso mais:



Como vêm existe sempre um pequeno factor de multiplicação dos lumens até 3m de altura, claro que estes dados são validos para uma coluna vertical de ar e nós temos agua o que reduzirá um pouco.

----------


## António Vitor

estou a usar estas lentes:

Carclo Linse 10mm for Cree XP-E & XP-G elliptical, para o XP-g acho que tem menos perdas...
já te dou a informação.

http://www.carclo-optics.com/opticse...p?id_optics=28

podes ver com xp-e tenho 88% de eficiência e xp-g 86% nos testes laboratóriais que eles fizeram...
não há milagres...não era só vantagens..
 :Smile:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Baltasar, sem querer meter a colher mas já metendo, acho que estas lentes não podem ser comparadas a reflectores T5...

Os reflectores T5  ou HQI aproveitam a luz que seria desperdiçada, a luz que vai para cima, aqui nos leds, a lente "retira" a luz que vai para os lados, e concentra-a no meio, perdendo alguma coisa com isso, claro!!!

Isto digo eu que não percebo nada disto e apenas pelo que me parece! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Hugo se concentras não podes ter grandes perdas a não ser que a concentração seja mal feita, tecnicamente é quase como o efeito da lupa com o sol que consegues queimar um papel como mostra o filme do António Vitor e todos sabemos.
É o somatório de vários, chamaremos raios de luz num só ponto ou feixe mais estreito logo fica mais intenso.

O que me parece neste caso é ou devido ao material usado ou por serem elípticas ( o design usado ) tem realmente algumas perdas.

Deixo aqui o documento de todas as lentes existente da Prolight e realmente comparando o único dado que é comum em ambas as marcas (o cd/lm) vejo que os valores na Prolight são sempre muito maiores que os da Carclo apresentados.

Certamente esta marca também terá lentes normais e já não se verificará esse problema...

http://www.aqualed-light.com/pdfs/Co..._type_v1.6.pdf

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo se concentras não podes ter grandes perdas a não ser que a concentração seja mal feita, tecnicamente é quase como o efeito da lupa com o sol que consegues queimar um papel como mostra o filme do António Vitor e todos sabemos.
> É o somatório de vários, chamaremos raios de luz num só ponto ou feixe mais estreito logo fica mais intenso.
> 
> O que me parece neste caso é ou devido ao material usado ou por serem elípticas ( o design usado ) tem realmente algumas perdas.
> 
> Deixo aqui o documento de todas as lentes existente da Prolight e realmente comparando o único dado que é comum em ambas as marcas (o cd/lm) vejo que os valores na Prolight são sempre muito maiores que os da Carclo apresentados.
> 
> Certamente esta marca também terá lentes normais e já não se verificará esse problema...
> 
> http://www.aqualed-light.com/pdfs/Co..._type_v1.6.pdf


Pois a questão é como é que se consegue concentrar um feixe de luz, sem ter perdas! A única forma, digo eu, é reflectindo a luz "enviando-a" para o centro.

Agora, há alguma material que reflita 100% da luz que recebe?

----------


## António Vitor

> Hugo se concentras não podes ter grandes perdas a não ser que a concentração seja mal feita, tecnicamente é quase como o efeito da lupa com o sol que consegues queimar um papel como mostra o filme do António Vitor e todos sabemos.
> É o somatório de vários, chamaremos raios de luz num só ponto ou feixe mais estreito logo fica mais intenso.
> 
> O que me parece neste caso é ou devido ao material usado ou por serem elípticas ( o design usado ) tem realmente algumas perdas.
> 
> Deixo aqui o documento de todas as lentes existente da Prolight e realmente comparando o único dado que é comum em ambas as marcas (o cd/lm) vejo que os valores na Prolight são sempre muito maiores que os da Carclo apresentados.
> 
> Certamente esta marca também terá lentes normais e já não se verificará esse problema...
> 
> http://www.aqualed-light.com/pdfs/Co..._type_v1.6.pdf


Cuidado com as comparações, pode ser só teórico como os gajos da tunze...
 :Big Grin: 
Deixando de brincadeiras, não encontro nas lentes prolight os niveis de eficiência só os Cd/lm, mas isso pouco importa.

também se arranja lentes com menos eficiência e com mais cd/lm na clarco dá aqui uma espreitadela...

http://www.carclo-optics.com/opticse...p?id_optics=27

Se tiveres o feixe mais apertado, vais ter mais Cd/lm, isso não implica mais eficiencia.
O facto de ser eliptico, vais ter menos Cd/lm, porque tem um feixe mais largo...
acredita que andei a ver qual seria a lente mais eficiente para os meus xp-G e xp-e....era a elipitica.
 :Wink:

----------


## António Vitor

> Pois a questão é como é que se consegue concentrar um feixe de luz, sem ter perdas! A única forma, digo eu, é reflectindo a luz "enviando-a" para o centro.
> 
> Agora, há alguma material que reflita 100% da luz que recebe?


Acho até que isso pode ser menos eficiente...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## António Vitor

http://www.carclo-optics.com/opticse...p?id_optics=27

repara no valor no xp-g 78% numa lente mais "normal" e circular...contra os 88% da eliptical.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Bem aqui acho que temos aquilo que se diz "a muitas maneiras de esfolar um coelho" eheheh...

Penso que tudo terá mesmo a ver com o desenho da calha e disposição dos leds na mesma ou por cima do aquário, poderemos ter os mesmos resultados tendo um pouco mais de leds com lentes ao contrario de menos leds sem lentes, mas continuo na minha opinião para um melhor PAR a nível do fundo mesmo que se consegue melhores e maior valores usando as lentes, pois afinal perdendo ou não luz multiplicam um pouco os lumens que vamos ter nesse ponto.

Em tempos encontrei um artigo de alguém que também testou muito estas e outras coisas a nível de leds e por acaso off-topic agora até diz um pouco mal ou tem uma opinião contrária sobre leds CREE  :Coradoeolhos: , vou tentar localizar isso e colocar aqui ou o link ou os excertos mais importantes.

Sim António como referi que certamente essa marca também teria lentes normais com valore/parâmetros idênticos.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Bem... permitirem a opinião de um "leigo"?

Pelo que tenho visto aqui escrito, aquilo que teoricamente faz mais sentido (pelo menos para mim), é não usar lentes. 

E melhor do que comparar com as T5, podemos ir buscar o exemplo mais antigo das HQI. Embora em ambos os casos, os reflectores sirvam para aproveitar luz desperdiçada e não para concentrar luz. Dito isto, inicialmente os reflectores das HQI eram mais pequenos e os ângulos eram feitos para se aproveitar a máxima capacidade de reflexão, para a luz "penetrar" mais fundo. Com o aparecimento dos Lumenarc, passou-se a privilegiar dois aspectos - capacidade de reflexão e dispersão - como iluminar a maior área possível, com a "menor" perda de rendimento possível.

Pelo menos a mim, não me interessa ter sombras e zonas com mais luz dentro do aquário, interessa-me a luz o mais uniforme possível. Senão, sempre que quiser colocar uma acropora, tenho de andar com medidor de PAR atrás para escolher o melhor posicionamento.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Passe-se o humor fácil, muito antes de andarem à rasquinha com dívidas, os gregos inventaram uma coisa chamada trigonometria. 

Não é por isso muito complicado, mesmo para um nabo como eu, modelizar a distribuição luminosa duma calha com lentes ou sem elas a cada altura do aquário. Aliás isso deve ser feito de forma a optimizar a distância da calha à superfície.
Uma das enormes vantagens dos leds é o facto de com as lentes ser possível montar a calha a distâncias incríveis do aquário diminuindo assim o efeito de geração de calor e abrindo outras possibilidades.
Eu se ganhar o euromilhões vou ter um tanque com iluminação solar com um light-pipe, lol! Mas complemento com leds e, devido às benditas lentes, consigo afastá-los tanto do aquário que não ficam no caminho do astro rei.
Com hqi ou t5 era impossível.

Agora mais a sério, se não colocando lentes me escapa até 30% da luz útil dos leds através dos vidros verticais, se calhar faz sentido perder 15% em lentes desde que o ângulo delas e a altura da calha sejam calculados de forma a não haver o chamado efeito spotlight.

É tudo uma questão de equlíbrio como em tudo na vida.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Em relação à vantagem em usar lentes não esquecer outro aspecto...

Se eu tiver a calha a 10 ou 15 cm da superfície da água, posso usar ou não usar lentes. Mas se por motivos estéticos eu gostar mais de calhas suspensas e mais afastadas da água, tipo as HQI a uns 25 a 30 cm (ou mais) da superfície, as lentes permitem aproveitar a luz ao máximo. Sem lentes haveria muita luz que se perderia para os lados. Em aquários com coluna de água de 60cm ou mais, o uso de lentes também é extremamente eficaz, pois lentes de 60º ou maior abertura serão adequadas no máximo para uns 45 a 60 cm de coluna de água.  :SbOk3: 

Puramente em termos pessoais, odeio as lentes nos leds, especialmente os ângulos inferiores a 60º. Nota-se muito o efeito de feixe e sinceramente não gosto nada... mas eu também não gosto muito da luz das HQI, muito direccionada... prefiro uma iluminação mais homogénea das T5. Nos leds é possível também, não usando lentes ou usando lentes de 60º ou 80º, por exemplo.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas,
> 
> Em relação à vantagem em usar lentes não esquecer outro aspecto...
> 
> Se eu tiver a calha a 10 ou 15 cm da superfície da água, posso usar ou não usar lentes. Mas se por motivos estéticos eu gostar mais de calhas suspensas e mais afastadas da água, tipo as HQI a uns 25 a 30 cm (ou mais) da superfície, as lentes permitem aproveitar a luz ao máximo. Sem lentes haveria muita luz que se perderia para os lados. Em aquários com coluna de água de 60cm ou mais, o uso de lentes também é extremamente eficaz, pois lentes de 60º ou maior abertura serão adequadas no máximo para uns 45 a 60 cm de coluna de água. 
> 
> Puramente em termos pessoais, odeio as lentes nos leds, especialmente os ângulos inferiores a 60º. Nota-se muito o efeito de feixe e sinceramente não gosto nada... mas eu também não gosto muito da luz das HQI, muito direccionada... prefiro uma iluminação mais homogénea das T5. Nos leds é possível também, não usando lentes ou usando lentes de 60º ou 80º, por exemplo.


Se tiveres muitos leds, também não vais ter o efeito spotlight mesmo com lentes...

lentes de 60º também queria para os xp-g ou xp-e nunca vi...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Não se esqueçam, que essa eficência das lentes tem muito em conta as perdas de inserssão.

Á que ver que a luz, sai da lente do led, passa por um bocadinho de ar, e entra na outra lente. Este processo é na minha opinião o grande responsavel por perdas de eficiência.

O ideal seria claro, que existisse bins de led's tendo em vista varias opções de lentes no proprio LED.

Ou seja, ter o XM-L por exemplo com a lente dele disponivel de 30 a 120º.

Aí era à escolha do freguês, e não tinhamos estas perdas.

Dentro da lente em si, poucas perdas existem.

Mas se calhar, está na altura de nos juntarmos todos e fazer uma cartinha à cree a pedir encarecidamente que façam  lentes à medida!  :yb624:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas.
> 
> Não se esqueçam, que essa eficência das lentes tem muito em conta as perdas de inserssão.
> 
> Á que ver que a luz, sai da lente do led, passa por um bocadinho de ar, e entra na outra lente. Este processo é na minha opinião o grande responsavel por perdas de eficiência.
> 
> O ideal seria claro, que existisse bins de led's tendo em vista varias opções de lentes no proprio LED.
> 
> Ou seja, ter o XM-L por exemplo com a lente dele disponivel de 30 a 120º.
> ...


realmente...
não se percebe porquê...
E tens toda a razão...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António,




> Se tiveres muitos leds, também não vais ter o efeito spotlight mesmo com lentes...
> 
> lentes de 60º também queria para os xp-g ou xp-e nunca vi...


Também é verdade  :SbOk:  o problema é que normalmente não temos muitos leds...  :yb665: 

Lentes de 60º exactamente realmente parece não haver para XP-G ou XP-E, como há para os XR-E, mas há estas com ângulo aproximado:

55 Degree CREE XP-E Lens/Optics (white)

65 Degree CREE XP-G Lens/Optics (white)

Ou mesmo as de 80º no mesmo site...

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Mas se calhar, está na altura de nos juntarmos todos e fazer uma cartinha à cree a pedir encarecidamente que façam  lentes à medida!


Boas João,

Acho que o problema é que depois a Cree também praticava preços à medida...  :SbSourire2:   :SbRiche:

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas João,
> 
> Acho que o problema é que depois a Cree também praticava preços à medida...


Deve ser uma questão de investimento, e se calhar sem retorno...
claro que os leds massificando, e com pena minha tal ainda não sucede, e vamos ver isso acontecer...até lá temos de nos aguentar...
lol

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

De facto.

Já viram como se obtém o ângulo de iluminação dos leds?

Há uma espécie de anel reflector à volta do elemento semicondutor com a parte interior em ângulo. Será esse ângulo e provavelmente o raio da pequena lente que encaixa nele que determinam a distribuição luminosa.

Por exemplo os XR-E têm esse ângulo mais agressivo que os XM-L.

A CREE nesta última geração alargou o ângulo 30 graus!

Neste tema também importa verificar os gráficos de distribuição que estão nos datasheets. Os XM-L por exemplo a 45 graus já só tem 80% da intensidade luminosa a zero graus. A 60 já é inferior a 50%.

----------

